# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  No al trasvase (i 3)

## RUFO

El pasado fín de semana estuve en Sacedón. Me impresionaron las vistas desde el parque que hay a las afueras del pueblo (paisaje idílico, y eso que sólamente está al 60 %, pena de ??? hm3 que se están trasvasando) .

Señora de Cospedal: Cada vez que da un mitin acerca del trasvase, siento verguenza ajena de ser madrileño (vendersi).

Pues sí, lo soy, vamos a poner algunas cosas claras:

Yo soy madrileño (aunque mis ancestros son alcarreños), y como la mayoría de los madrileños, estamos en contra del trasvase. Soy ingeniero (ya no son 4 manchegos analfabetos).

Madrid, con seis millones de habitantes, es la CCAA más rica de España (ver últimas estadísticas del PIB autonómico), ya no son 4 manchegos piraos, y que no realizan ninguna aportación a las arcas del estado. 

Esta claro que no es comparable la riqueza que se generaría en esta zona con su potencial turístico, que las 'riquezas' que se prometen a cambio del agua (ver comentarios desafortunados de algún ministro actual, que ponía sobre la mesa la 'inmensa fortuna' que se esta pagando por el agua para callar las voces en contra del trasvase), ya no son 4 manchegos con ideas perturbadas.

No me parece de buen gusto que se realicen reportajes fotográficos del recorrido del trasvase, cuando estos podrían herir sensibilidades ajenas (esto lo digo en relación a algunos comentarios sobre los mensajes que se vierten en este foro, tampoco es correcto hurgar en la herida). Ya no son cuatro manchegos exaltados .

No me cansare de gritarlo ' TRASVASE NUNCA-MAIS'.

(no soy el único que lo digo, por favor consultar la sig. dirección WEB)

assets.panda.org/downloads/trasvasetajosegura.pdf

----------


## Xuquer

Hola Rufo, bienvenido al foro.  :Smile: 

No se puede pretender que no se pongan reportajes fotográficos, sería el colmo de la censura. Lo mismo que no se puede ni se debe evitar que tu expongas tus posturas en contra del transvase, tampoco se debe ni se puede evitar que alguien que no piense igual que tu te rebata o exponga sus ideas.
Este tema es un tanto espinoso, hay que hablar (escribir) con mucho tacto y no perder nunca las formas, para eso ya están los politicos.
Si se logra mantener un orden normal, sin insultos ni agresiones verbales, este hilo no se cerrará, lo digo como aviso y debido a los acontecimientos de estos últimos dias.

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## cachirulo

> Hola Rufo, bienvenido al foro. 
> 
> No se puede pretender que no se pongan reportajes fotográficos, sería el colmo de la censura. Lo mismo que no se puede ni se debe evitar que tu expongas tus posturas en contra del transvase, tampoco se debe ni se puede evitar que alguien que no piense igual que tu te rebata o exponga sus ideas.
> Este tema es un tanto espinoso, hay que hablar (escribir) con mucho tacto y no perder nunca las formas, para eso ya están los politicos.
> Si se logra mantener un orden normal, sin insultos ni agresiones verbales, este hilo no se cerrará, lo digo como aviso y debido a los acontecimientos de estos últimos dias.
> 
> salu2


Hola Xuquer, creo que los extremismos no son buenos para nada, de ahí partimos. También creo que puede haber personas que quieran corromper el hilo precisamente para que lo corteis los moderadores, como tú dices es un tema espinoso pero se debe escuchar todas las opiniones y aprender algo de cada una y al que se salga  de las normas con intención de que se corte el hilo o no, pues se le aparta.
Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola rufo:

Ciertamente hay muchas cosas que hay que mejorar en la cuenca del tajo, que parece que es la gran olvidada y esta comarma parece que otro tanto.

Los municipios ribereños quieren tener una lámina de agua que garantice el turismo de la zona, mucha gente vive de ello, se han echo infraestructuras pero aun asi no son suficiente, si no hay agua no se puede pintar y maquillar la situacion.

El tajo rio abajo da pena verlo, informes de técnicos hablan de la situacion lamentable del tajo y lo que no tiene mucho sentido para la vida de un rio es que en cabecera en pleno mes de agosto lleve más de 10 m3/s y en talavera de la reina recogiendo las aguas de madrid solo lleve 6 m3/s y algunas veces ni eso (años de sequia). Los rios son seres vivos y necesitan por tanto unas atenciones que parece que los humanos no queremos darsela por intereses puramente economicos, de ecologicos ni oir hablar.

Lo que Dices de Cospedal ya es demasiado, después de hacer lo que ha echo se atreve a decir que ella esta a favor de los 4000 hm3, que no ha salido el estatuto por culpa del presidente de CLM, vamos lo que se dice leer el periodico al revés. Que yo sepa aqui hay 4 personajes metidos en la cuestion: Varcarlcel y Camps han mantenido su misma postura siempre NO A TODO, de tocarles el agua ni un pelo, Barreda que empezo pidiendo el cielo con Cospedal y bajo hasta una cifra razonable en comparacion con Aragon que ¡compañeros debe ser de 1ª categoria, y los dos votaron a favor! ¿entonces no era inconstitucional para votarlo verdad?... y la que ha votado en toledo una cosa "Fin del Trasvase en 2015" y la que ha votado en contra de la reserva en CLM ha sido Cospedal... No de facto, pero si de asentimiento, porque su partido votó que no, no querian esa reserva y ella es la 2ª de Abordo, si no estas a favor de lo que dice tu partido, Da la cara y dilo! que muchos otros lo hacen! que lo digan los socialistas de Valencia y Murcia dijeron que no querian eso en contra de lo que dice su partido, pero ella lo que hizo fue callar y callar. Luego viene a Sacedon y después de hacer lo que hizo esperaba que la dieran palmas y besos, y se encontró con la mundial montada, pero eso es de sentido común, nos podra gustar o no, pero si una persona siente que te ha traicionado lo que busca es hacerselo saber, y la mayoria de la sociedad de castilla la mancha la gente tiene la idea que nos ha traicionado.

Con respecto al trasvase, si no se mejoran las condiciones del tajo, eso no puede seguir, yo he defendido desde que entre Trasvase si, pero no asi. Ese no asi es para garantizar el agua para todos, que la gente de esta comarca pueda vivir dignamente que tenga asegurado el agua para beber como lo esta en murcia gracias al trasvase. Que el agua que tenemos hay que administrarla con cabeza y raciocinio.

Como decia otro compañero en el hilo de entrepeñas, que fácil seria todo si empezaramos desde 0 en este tema y se pusiera todo en orden, pero poner en orden un desagisado ya es complicado.

Comentarte que me parece muy bien que digas que no somos solo 4 manchegos los que opinamos asi, hay técnicos, hay gente letrada y que sabe de que se habla, que hay mucha gente que esta esperando a que el próximo plan de Cuenca del Tajo arregle la situacion tan mala que tiene el rio. De Esta cuenca dependen muchos millones de personas y tienen que estar bien equilibrada la situacion, justificar las necesidades, guardar por si no llueve, etc. eso hay que debatirlo ahora y aprobar una cosa que ponga un poco de orden en tan enorme desaguisado. ¿Serán capaces?... yo confio en que sí, la esperanza es lo último que se debe perder.

----------


## jasg555

> El pasado fín de semana estuve en Sacedón. Me impresionaron las vistas desde el parque que hay a las afueras del pueblo (paisaje idílico, y eso que sólamente está al 60 %, pena de ??? hm3 que se están trasvasando) .
> 
> Señora de Cospedal: Cada vez que da un mitin acerca del trasvase, siento verguenza ajena de ser madrileño (vendersi).
> 
> Pues sí, lo soy, vamos a poner algunas cosas claras:
> 
> Yo soy madrileño (aunque mis ancestros son alcarreños), y como la mayoría de los madrileños, estamos en contra del trasvase. Soy ingeniero (ya no son 4 manchegos analfabetos).
> 
> Madrid, con seis millones de habitantes, es la CCAA más rica de España (ver últimas estadísticas del PIB autonómico), ya no son 4 manchegos piraos, y que no realizan ninguna aportación a las arcas del estado. 
> ...


Yo también soy madrileño, y estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.

 Es una situación con la que hay que terminar.

Ahora bien, te aviso, saldrán los trolls típicos de los hilos anteriores, que con insultos y descalificaciones intentarán que se cierre el hilo. No los hagas caso, de hecho, cuando han conseguido el objetivo han desaparecido.

 Tú expón tus ideas y no caigas en las provocaciones.

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo también soy madrileño, y estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
>  Es una situación con la que hay que terminar.
> 
> Ahora bien, te aviso, saldrán los trolls típicos de los hilos anteriores, que con insultos y descalificaciones intentarán que se cierre el hilo. No los hagas caso, de hecho, cuando han conseguido el objetivo han desaparecido.
> 
>  Tú expón tus ideas y no caigas en las provocaciones.


Como cordobés, yo tambien digo que no a ese tipo de trasvases.
Y como dice Jasg555, expon tus ideas (no en todo estaremos de acuerdo), argumenta tus opiniones y razonamientos pero, no caigas en lides personales.
Un saludo.

----------


## chadefe

Bueno, ahora resulta que a Esperanza Aguirre tampoco le gustan las opiniones de Castilla-la Mancha sobre el agua. En fin.. De todos modos aunque yo no estoy de acuerdo con los trasvases salvajes o en años de bonanza como este, creo que lo que si tenemos que tener en cuenta es que cuando hace falta, falta de verdad, en otra cuenca, el agua habrá que trasvasarla. Y lo malo es que, en este pais nuestro, cuando falta agua falta en casi todas partes, y donde sobra (como el norte) no embalsan en exceso por que siempre tienen, asi que... Pero eso son años determinados, desde luego los trasvases de este año no tienen justificación.

----------


## informaticaribe

El próximo día 20 de junio de 2010 se celebrará en Talavera de la Reina una manifestación reivindicando agua del Tajo para la propia cuenca. Por supuesto que iré. 

Gran sorpresa, en la zona de levante una manifestación sobre este tema unifica a la gente aun teniendo diversidad política, pues aquí siguiendo directrices de ??? el PP se ha desmarcado de tal manifestación. Inaúdito ¿Que precio político se tiene que pagar para ir contra tu propia gente? ¿Con que cara nos pueden decir que defienden nuestros intereses? en el tema del agua hay que mojarse.

Me río yo cuando hace años se hablaba que podrían traer competiciones de remo a Talavera en caso de ganar Madrid las olimpiadas. Juas Juas, podrían parecerse a las olimpiadas de Mortadelo y Filemón. _En cabeza el noruego  está a punto de ganar, le quedan 20 metros y ....... se encalla, efectivamente señorees el río Tajo a su paso por Murcia lleva mas agua que a su paso por Talavera._

A donde vamos a llegar......

----------


## jasg555

No le gustan a la lideresa las opiniones de CYLM porque ya tiene fijada la vista en Entrepeñas y Buendía para llevar agua a Madrid.

 Como dije en otro hilo, Guadalajara y la parte lindante de Cuenca, parecen los tontos del país, en apenas un radio de 50 km, 3 nucleares, 2,5 megaembalses, multitud de centrales eléctricas, un trasvase alienante, otro trasvase al Guadiana, un futuro trasvase a Madrid, etc... Y si fuera poco, no contentos con eso, el alcalde de Yebra, de allí mismo, después de arruinar al pueblo, está empeñado en instalar el cementerio nuclear, que es lo que faltaba.
Y ya sabes de quien es compañero el susodicho alcalde...

----------


## Nodoyuna

Está claro que en el PP han hecho números, tienen muchos más votos en Levante que en Castilla la Mancha y por eso apuestan, a mi me parece legítimo, lo que me parece vergonzoso es que la Cospedal nos insulte a todos cuando dice que el estatuto no se ha aprobado por culpa de Barreda, pero Sra. ¡que ustedes, el PP,  votaron que no! y ahora se desmarca de la manifestación... pues no, no somos tontos en ClM, no nos insulte sra. Cospedal.

En otro orden de cosas hay que ser conscientes que el agua de boca tiene que estar garantizado en Murcia, ClM o Madrid y la cuenca del Henares ha crecido exponencialmente, parte es de ClM y parte de Madrid pero no creo que importe mucho a la Comunidad a la que pertenece tenemos que tener claro que el suministro hay que garantizarlo, y si hay que tirar de los pantanos del Tajo pues habrá que hacerlo, por esto entre otras cosas nos hace falta una reserva en cabecera, para el no hundimiento de la zona, para mantener un cauce biológico del Tajo de verdad y para agua de boca para muchas comarcas.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Daniel, hacia tiempo que andaba detras de los datos que nos dijesen lo que puede valer una depuradora; aunque te puede asegurar que entre la construccion, el suministrarla de energia, el mantenimiento, etc, supone un pico mas gordo esos 6 millones de euros; Es cierto que el agua que sale al final de la depuradora se puede beber (como muchas de grifo), pero no quiere decir que sea limpia en su totalidad.
Sobre los trasvases te dire que cuando una region necesita agua es logico que se mueva cielo y tierra para llevarsela, lo que no puede ser es que apoyandose en esos trasvases se aumenten los regadios de forma desmesurada y se utilice el agua incontroladamente con la excusa de que se tiene derecho a crecer economicamente (mas puestos de trabajo) cuando la cuenca cedente y sus rios tienen falta de agua y los rios van secos aguas abajo de las tomas de los trasvases.
Un trasvase no se debe hacer por decreto sistematico, hay que estudiar la situacion de la cuenca deficitaria y la cedente, solo así se consigue un equilibrio.
Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañero

Lo ultimo que has dicho yo lo he visto, y desde luego he notado una gran diferencia de cuando fuí en 1991 y cuando volvi allá por el 2003-2004, en la primera veía muchisimas fincas anegadas, ahora bien, cuando volvi en la década pasada era rarísimo encontrar alguna inundada, aunque si las vi, porque me fije de cabo a rabo sobre este tema. Cuando uno va con una idea es dificil que se te escape detalle de lo que buscas.

Lo de las fabricas en la zona de Sacedon claro que se pueden hacer, el problema es que quieran instarlse allí. Si se ponen incentivos quizás lo logren. 

En cuanto a lo del Embalse y el trasvase, creo que estamos en el mismo planteamiento, no debe ser excesiva la cantidad máxima a trasvasar, tu la cifras en 400 hm3, y desde luego no ves bajo ningun concepto los 600 hm3 que se trasvasaron hace 10 años. Que tiene que haber una lámina de agua suficiente en la comarca para que peuda vivir del turismo. Si has subido por la zona en sequía y en estos momentos verás la diferencia. Yo hice un reportaje de fotos en sacedon sobre las "barcas"... Es la repera la de barcas que han aparecido este año, das una patada y salen 5, eso es porque hay agua, y eso deja dinero.

En murcia tienen un buen negocio montado con la huerta y el agua que reciben, yo no soy partidario de eliminar eso, es perjudicar a nuestro pais, ahora bien en aquella tierra habría que poner un poco de sentido común y racionalizar el crecimiento de regadios, no es posible que sin tener agua, que tiene que pedir la inmensa mayoría, hayan doblado el número de hectareas en regadio. Todo ello con la visión de que ellos rentabilizan mas el agua, y que necesitan mas agua...¿Para que mas agua, para seguir ampliando regadios?... Pues mire si habla de solidaridad esta comarca ya la ha dado mas de 10000 hm3, ¿No tiene también derecho esta comarca a vivir de lo único que tiene que es el agua y el turismo que esta trae?... En este foro se han visto intervenciones encontra de ese derecho, y de negar a E+B el derecho a tener 600 hm3 de reserva, que supone el 24,5 %... confiemos en que al final se imponga el sentido común y haya paz para todos, y agua para todos.

Los políticos sean del signo que sean, no han buscado el bien de la ciudadanía, si no no es posible que esto este asi de enfrentados desde el año 1995 que se enquistó el asunto por aquel trasvase ilegal aprobado por Borrell and company que dejo los embalses al 5%, que bajo el caudal del tajo a 3m3/s... ¿Que a murcia se le morian las plantas,y la comarca de que beben? Si se hace una buena planificacion no hya problema, pero no lo hay, ni aquí ni allí. Ahorrar agua y atajar los pozos ilegales, aqui y allí. Si Valcarcel piensa en sus votos, no le queda a la zaga Barreda, la que yo tengo claro que no tiene interes por CLM es la Sra. Cospedal, que viene 1,5 días a la semana a CLM, cambia su opinión de toledo a Madrid, quiere fabricas para madrid en vez para donde ella quiere gobernar... Aun los otros mantienen su imagen de defensa aunque no sea real, pero esta ya ni aun de fachada.

Soluciones al problema existen, trabajar tienen que hacerlo todas las comunidades, nos queda un largo trecho para una adecuada concienciacion del tema del agua, a partir de ahí lo que tu dices: no es mejor el que mas límpia sino el que menos ensucia, el que depura y reutiliza sus aguas, quizás así hasta sobrara agua, sino vamos a pasar mucha sed en este pais.  yo veo las cosas facil de palabra el arreglarlo pero dificil o utopico porque no hay voluntad política.

CLM-Tajo
- Caudal ecológico superior a los 12 m3/s por Aranjuez: No es posible que el tajo en verano lleve incluso 13 m3/s en Trillo y lo dejemos en 6 m3/s en Aranjuez
-Reserva estratégica de al menos 600 hm3 en E+B: Con ello se garantiza, abastecimientos y turismo pobre, pero turismo al fin y al cabo.
-Depuración de aguas residuales y cumplir la normativa europea en ese sentido.
-cumplir los compromisos de inversiones en la zona ribereña 130 millones de euros, firmados por la Ministra de Medio Ambiente, el Presidente de CLM y los Municipios Ribereños.
- Aprender de la region Murciana sobre el ahorro y reutilizacion de las Aguas.

CLM-GUADIANA (aquí no concreto porque no se mucho sobre esta zona, puede que alguno de la zona nos pueda concretar)
- Acabar con los pozos ilegales y cumplir las normas respecto a los existentes.
- Racionalizar los regadios en la zona del Acuifero 23.
- Fomentar la recarga de dicho acuifero desde el mismo embalse de Peñarroya.
- Cumplir la normativa Europea en la protección de las Tablas de Daimiel.
- Aprender de la Region murciana en el ahorro y reutilizacion del Agua.

Murcia-cuenca del Segura-CLM- Comunida Valenciana
- Redimensionar los cultivos existentes a un desarrollo sostenible y acorde con las necesidades disponibles.
- Eliminar los cultivos ilegales, tando los que existan en este momento como los que han adquirido carta de ciudadania por la dejadez de las instituciones como CHS y Gobierno Regional y que sean ellos por su neglicencia los que tengan que indenizar a esos agricultores por eliminar sus cultivos por no haber hecho bien su trabajo.
- Asegurar el consumo humano prioritario con la suficeinte agua dulce que permita desalar el agua del mar para asegurar el consumo humano.
- Planificacion de necesidades de agua en el ATS, es decir, cálcular el agua necesaria para regar las tierras abastecidas por el ATS y pedir el agua que realmente se necesite, no segun una tabla o intereses de los implicados.
- Acabar con los pozos ilegales en la zona de Albacete para llevar agua a Murcia, de esto nuestro amigo Antonio Calleja nos ha hablado un poco e ilustrado con fotos.
- Exportar su método de reutilizacion y ahorro de agua.
- Congelar el número de Campos de golf para aprovechar el agua reutilizada para regar y el agua destinada a regar, usarla para el uso consuntivo.


Si despues de esta planificiacion, se demuestra que sigue faltando agua, entonces y solo entonces, cuando hay se han adoptado medidas para reducir el déficit hidrico (económico) sera el momento de ser intervenido por el papa Estado para ayudar en sus necisdades con nuevas medidas (Ayuda a Grecia, he usado un simil con Grecia, primero adoptó medias el pais heleno y luego llego Europa al rescate), quizás una interconexion de cuencas, un trasvase ajustado a la realidad del Ebro, para eso hay expuse un plan de interconexión de cuencas que evitaba expoliar a nadie y todos aportaban cuando les sobraba agua(Será una inversión gitantesca para no tener mucha rentabilidad, pero a veces hay que invertir en cosas necesarias para asegurar las necesidades presentes sin hipotecar y ayudando a las necesidades futuras)

Lo que he puesto seguramente será casi imposible de realizar porque no hay voluntad política de hacer tal cosa para asegurar las necesidades de todos, lo que esta claro es que la situacion actual no es viable y que hay que introducir reformas... ¿De que tipo?... cada uno puede pensar en la direccion que le resulte mas comoda o mas propia, pero las reformas tienen que ir en todos los sentidos y comunidades, no es un problema de 2 regiones solo o de comarcas, no es algo mas grande y mas importante.

un saludo

----------


## Ondina

Como siempre de acuerdo contigo, Cantarín. Solo una puntualización. Creo que la reserva estratégica mínima debería ser de 800hm3, ya que engloba los dos pantanos. Además, debería variar según los años hidrológicos globales. No puede ser la misma en este año en que hay agua en todas partes, (y ya hemos visto que al Segura le toca un pié tener o no tener agua en su cuenca, siguen forzando la máquina igual) a otro en que haya menos lluvia, pero dentro de una normalidad, ni mucho menos en años de sequía bestial. Para estos últimos marcaría los 800hm3 que sería la única forma de preservar un mínimo por si la situación perdurase.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañera

Yo hablo de 600 hm3 por que fue uno de los puntos en los que se habló cuando se negociaba el estatuto de castilla la mancha, lo hablo porque  300 hm3 o un poco mas en Entrepeñas supone el 36% que tiene una lámina de agua donde se puede tener un poco de turismo, donde se aseguran las necesiades de la zona. Ahora bien yo no soy técnico y no se si ese nivel es el adecuado. 

Cada uno habla lo que le parece, yo creo que un mínimo es de 600 hm3 como algo que asegure la cuenca del Tajo de la cabecera hasta abajo, eso es cuestion de que técnicos nos hablase de que sería lo adecuado.  Lo que si he leido es que es uno de los temas que se estan debatiendo en le plan de cuenca, la reserva de la cabecera del tajo, porque han aumentado las necesidades y se quiere evitar situaciones extremas como las vividas. Pero tendremos que esperar a ver como se resuelve el tema, vuelven las batallas en la guerra del agua, y la reserva de E+B es un punto caliente. El levante no quiere que se eleve esa reserva y cCLM si, la cuestión es que si fueran como deberían ser los politicos de un lado y otro, comprenderían que esa reserva de 240 hm3 no es suficiente porque hay problemas de abastecimiento cuando se acerca a ese nivel, también que hay mayores necesiades en la zona por lo tanto esa reserva debe elevarse, sin olvidar que ese agua es vital para el levante y que hay que propocionar ese agua, siempre y cuando se cubran las necesidades del Tajo, que ahora estan en segundo plano, cuando la ley la pone en primero, pero todo lo que este por encima de esos 240 hm3 es trasvasable y eso no responde a la realidad. Si hicieran una buena negociacion todo se acabaría pero no estan por la labor segun parece.

----------


## marcoscolmic

¿ Alguien sabe cuanto queda por trasvasar ?
Llevan quitandoles agua ya un par de meses de continuo , aun asi han seguido subiendo de nivel , aunque en las ultimas semanas solo se han mantenido , al menos Entrepeñas .
Buendia si que ha subido algo , es espectacular como sigue bajando el Guadiela.Estuve hace 3 dias y era impresionante.
Este año habran salido adelante todas las puesas de todas las especies de peces , pues no se habran quedado al sol como suele asar año tras año .
Espero ver una explosion de vida de pequeos peces en un par de meses.

saludos

----------


## cantarin

> ¿ Alguien sabe cuanto queda por trasvasar ?
> Llevan quitandoles agua ya un par de meses de continuo , aun asi han seguido subiendo de nivel , aunque en las ultimas semanas solo se han mantenido , al menos Entrepeñas .
> Buendia si que ha subido algo , es espectacular como sigue bajando el Guadiela.Estuve hace 3 dias y era impresionante.
> Este año habran salido adelante todas las puesas de todas las especies de peces , pues no se habran quedado al sol como suele asar año tras año .
> Espero ver una explosion de vida de pequeos peces en un par de meses.
> 
> saludos


hola compañero

pues llevamos 85 días de trasvase a una media de 16 m3/s lo que hace un montante de 117,504 hm3 si echamos cuentas, eran 86 hm3 para regadio mas 61 hm3 de trimestre anterior y este para abastecimeinto. Asique hacen 147 hm3 mas el IVA que cobran digamos que 150 hm3. Hechando las cuentas a la inversa quedan por trasvasar 32,49 hm3 que a razon de 1,38 al día salen que quedan 23,5 días asique nos vamos al mes de julio y seguirá saliendo agua, con lo cual si todo va bien el trasvase debe acabar el día 7 de julio "san Fermín".

Ya veremos que pasa.

----------


## javigs

> Ya veremos que pasa.


Pues pasará que comenzará el trasvase del tercer trimestre, cuya cantidad tratarán de ocultar como puedan.

Me temo que a este ritmo, este año veremos salir del Tajo más de 400hm3, ¡no sea que el año que viene no se lo den! Estaría bien conocer cuanto les sobra (del agua del trasvase para riego) al final del año hidrológico (septiembre), esa será la cantidad que no debían haberse llevado.

----------


## ben-amar

Hay algo que no entiendo y que me gustaria que alguien me explicase. Mientras ha estado lloviendo, ¿porque se ha estado trasvasando agua?  Porque vale que ahora, que tampoco, se realice el trasvase aún cuando los embalses tienen agua suficiente y los cultivos tienen la suficiente humedad en el suelo (si estos cultivos necesitan mas agua tendran que replantear que es lo que se puede sembrar) pero no entra en la cabeza de nadie es que se necesite agua cuando esta les llega al cuello.

----------


## chadefe

> hola compañero
> 
> pues llevamos 85 días de trasvase a una media de 16 m3/s lo que hace un montante de 117,504 hm3 si echamos cuentas, eran 86 hm3 para regadio mas 61 hm3 de trimestre anterior y este para abastecimeinto. Asique hacen 147 hm3 mas el IVA que cobran digamos que 150 hm3. Hechando las cuentas a la inversa quedan por trasvasar 32,49 hm3 que a razon de 1,38 al día salen que quedan 23,5 días asique nos vamos al mes de julio y seguirá saliendo agua, con lo cual si todo va bien el trasvase debe acabar el día 7 de julio "san Fermín".
> 
> Ya veremos que pasa.


Si se trasvasase realmente por cantidad incluso menos, por que durante muchos días han trasvasado casi 1,7 hm3 diarios asi que incluso podrían acabar en los primeros dos o tres días de julio pero...

----------


## AURELCUENCA

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo javigs.

la duda no es cuanto queda de este trasvase, la duda es cuanto pediran en el siguiente. 
como ya se ha dicho en alguna ocasión lo que hacen en la cuenca del segura es lo siguiente. 

gastan todo lo que pueden (sino, no entiendo donde esta entrando el agua que les llega)
no gastan su agua (solo hay que ver sus pantanos) 
y mientras quede una gota de agua en EyB pues a sacarla, cuando ya solo hay fango (que es cuando la ley prohibe el trasvase), intentamos esprimirlo, no sea que este subterranea. 

es vergonzoso, yo siempre he defendido lo mismo que tu cantarin, sobre el trasvase, que no hay que cerrarlo, que se puede llegar a un nivel mínimo aceptable, etc etc....
pero viendo lo de este año te dan ganas de cambiar de opinión.

----------


## javigs

> Hay algo que no entiendo y que me gustaria que alguien me explicase. Mientras ha estado lloviendo, ¿porque se ha estado trasvasando agua?  Porque vale que ahora, que tampoco, se realice el trasvase aún cuando los embalses tienen agua suficiente y los cultivos tienen la suficiente humedad en el suelo (si estos cultivos necesitan mas agua tendran que replantear que es lo que se puede sembrar) pero no entra en la cabeza de nadie es que se necesite agua cuando esta les llega al cuello.


Según he leido por aquí, hay regadíos que sólo se pueden regar con el trasvase, no tienen derecho a utilizar el agua del Segura. Para agua de consumo no se si ocurre otro tanto.

----------


## ben-amar

> *Según he leido por aquí, hay regadíos que sólo se pueden regar con el trasvase, no tienen derecho a utilizar el agua del Segura.* Para agua de consumo no se si ocurre otro tanto.


Si eso es así, volvemos al principio del problema, convierto en regadio porque hay trasvase, pido mas agua porque hay mas regadio, ...., nunca se acaba

----------


## javiero

> Hola compañero
> 
> Lo ultimo que has dicho yo lo he visto, y desde luego he notado una gran diferencia de cuando fuí en 1991 y cuando volvi allá por el 2003-2004, en la primera veía muchisimas fincas anegadas, ahora bien, cuando volvi en la década pasada era rarísimo encontrar alguna inundada, aunque si las vi, porque me fije de cabo a rabo sobre este tema. Cuando uno va con una idea es dificil que se te escape detalle de lo que buscas.
> 
> Lo de las fabricas en la zona de Sacedon claro que se pueden hacer, el problema es que quieran instarlse allí. Si se ponen incentivos quizás lo logren. 
> 
> En cuanto a lo del Embalse y el trasvase, creo que estamos en el mismo planteamiento, no debe ser excesiva la cantidad máxima a trasvasar, tu la cifras en 400 hm3, y desde luego no ves bajo ningun concepto los 600 hm3 que se trasvasaron hace 10 años. Que tiene que haber una lámina de agua suficiente en la comarca para que peuda vivir del turismo. Si has subido por la zona en sequía y en estos momentos verás la diferencia. Yo hice un reportaje de fotos en sacedon sobre las "barcas"... Es la repera la de barcas que han aparecido este año, das una patada y salen 5, eso es porque hay agua, y eso deja dinero.
> 
> En murcia tienen un buen negocio montado con la huerta y el agua que reciben, yo no soy partidario de eliminar eso, es perjudicar a nuestro pais, ahora bien en aquella tierra habría que poner un poco de sentido común y racionalizar el crecimiento de regadios, no es posible que sin tener agua, que tiene que pedir la inmensa mayoría, hayan doblado el número de hectareas en regadio. Todo ello con la visión de que ellos rentabilizan mas el agua, y que necesitan mas agua...¿Para que mas agua, para seguir ampliando regadios?... Pues mire si habla de solidaridad esta comarca ya la ha dado mas de 10000 hm3, ¿No tiene también derecho esta comarca a vivir de lo único que tiene que es el agua y el turismo que esta trae?... En este foro se han visto intervenciones encontra de ese derecho, y de negar a E+B el derecho a tener 600 hm3 de reserva, que supone el 24,5 %... confiemos en que al final se imponga el sentido común y haya paz para todos, y agua para todos.
> ...


Realmente impresionante compañero. Este es el sentido común que falta.......

----------


## jasg555

La gente se vende por un plato de lentejas sin ningún rubor, y cambia sus convicciones según sea el color del dinero:

*Sus palabras en una gran manifestación en Toledoen 1979

García-Tizón: Exigimos la inmediata paralización del Trasvase 

Lunes, 14 de Junio 2010
dclm.es  

Arturo García- Tizón, presidente del PP de Toledo y diputado nacional que se encargó de dar la puntilla al Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla-La Mancha que buscaba poner fin al Trasvase Tajo-Segura era, en 1979, uno de los mayores detractores de la infraestructura. 31 años después, su discurso ha dado un giro de 180º. De exigir el fin del Trasvase ha pasado a convertirse en el brazo ejecutor de la líder popular en la región, Dolores de Cospedal, para evitar, justo lo que él mismo reclamaba hace tres décadas.* 

Información más extensa:
http://www.dclm.es/news/169/ARTICLE/...010-06-14.html

No es el único, para uno y otro lado.

Y es que: !!qué ricas están las lentejas, leche!!

----------


## jasg555

Y es que por todos los lados...

*El Tribunal Supremo niega el "derecho" al trasvase del Tajo.

Al menos nueve sentencias del Tribunal Supremo, redactadas entre 1996 y 2009, niegan que el trasvase del río Tajo hacia el Segura sea un "derecho" que tienen las provincias del Levante cada vez que los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía superen los 240 hectómetros cúbicos. 

Las dos sentencias redactadas el año pasado el 27 de enero y el 28 de julio citan explícitamente todos los autos que desde diversos ángulos han abordado el conflicto y se pronuncian de forma concluyente en contra del grueso de argumentos esgrimidos en sucesivos recursos por las comunidades de regantes del Segura y los gobiernos de la Comunitat Valenciana y de Murcia.

El mandato de la Ley de Aprovechamiento Conjunto Tajo-Segura, de 1971, y las sucesivas que lo complementan es el de "establecer una posibilidad, que no un derecho", escribe el magistrado Rafael Fernández Valverde en la sentencia del 27 de enero de 2009 en que desestimó una demanda de la Comunitat Valenciana.* 

http://www.publico.es/288265

----------


## ben-amar

> Y es que por todos los lados...
> 
> *El Tribunal Supremo niega el "derecho" al trasvase del Tajo.
> 
> Al menos nueve sentencias del Tribunal Supremo, redactadas entre 1996 y 2009, niegan que el trasvase del río Tajo hacia el Segura sea un "derecho" que tienen las provincias del Levante cada vez que los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía superen los 240 hectómetros cúbicos. 
> 
> Las dos sentencias redactadas el año pasado el 27 de enero y el 28 de julio citan explícitamente todos los autos que desde diversos ángulos han abordado el conflicto y se pronuncian de forma concluyente en contra del grueso de argumentos esgrimidos en sucesivos recursos por las comunidades de regantes del Segura y los gobiernos de la Comunitat Valenciana y de Murcia.
> 
> El mandato de la Ley de Aprovechamiento Conjunto Tajo-Segura, de 1971, y las sucesivas que lo complementan es el de "establecer una posibilidad, que no un derecho", escribe el magistrado Rafael Fernández Valverde en la sentencia del 27 de enero de 2009 en que desestimó una demanda de la Comunitat Valenciana.* 
> ...


Pese a las sentencias, seguiran insistiendo. Politica, todo politica.
Se puede trasvasar cuando haya agua suficiente y caudal abundante; por mi parte no le voy a negar ese derecho que tenemos todos a crecer economicamente, pero debemos mantener la vida de nuestros rios con garantias suficientes tambien para las comarcas ribereñas.
Agua para crecer evitando el propio crecimiento de los que estan a orillas del propio rio, como que no.
Pero es volver siempre a lo mismo.
Politica, todo politica

----------


## jasg555

Desgraciadamente se ha politizado desde el comienzo, y eso evita una salida razonable. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## alcarreño

Las fuertes lluvias repiten hoy en la a Región de Murcia, tras las precipitaciones caídas ayer, procedentes del frente lluvioso que tantos problemas ha dejado en toda España, especialmente en el norte y que ahora barre el Levante. 
La inestabilidad está siendo la nota predominante de la jornada de hoy. Según fuentes del Centro Meteorológico de Guadalupe, en apenas una hora se han recogido más de doce litros por metro cuadrado en Beniel, y cerca de quince en Yecla. La comarca del Río Mula, con ocho litros, o la Vega Media, con nueve, han sido otras de las zonas afectadas por las intensas precipitaciones de esta mañana. 
La Agencia Estatal de Metereología sigue manteniendo, además, hasta las 20 horas la alerta amarilla en la Región por riesgo de tormentas con lluvias que calculan, podrían alcanzar los 25 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora. El agua podía visitar cualquier parte de la Región, en función de cuál sea el movimiento del viento dominante.
La jornada de ayer dejó una docena de incidentes, principalmente sótanos y calles inundadas en Beniel, Santomera y varias zonas de Murcia, tras la caída de hasta 58 litros en una hora en zonas como Beniel. El Noroeste no se libró, y sobre la pedanía caravaqueña de Tarragoya cayeron 36 litros. En la capital se contabilizaron 10 litros, pero el agua anegó parte de la avenida Reino de Murcia y otras zonas de Zarandona.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201006...006151033.html

----------


## cantarin

> Realmente impresionante compañero. Este es el sentido común que falta.......


Pues aun así habrá quien quiera desmontarlo y ponga peros, que de todo existe en el foro y lo pondran de vuelta y media. Yo solo he pretendido hacer un resumen de la situacion y ponerla un poco de sentido comun y ver las cosas que se pueden hacer efectivas y evitar problemas.

Jagss555 ¡GRACIAS! esa sentencia es para guardarla bien guardada, porque demuestra que no hay derecho sino posibilidad, y lo dice un juez ya no lo dice un político sino un juez con la ley en la mano. No existe obligacion de atender a esos regadios como derecho sino como opción. Por tanto espero que no haya nadie que vuelva a decir que hay un DERECHO PORQUE ES MENTIR, si existe la posibilidad. Otra cosa es que sea conveniente, que sea necesario, que se pueda acudir en auxilio pero no es una obligacion y hay una sentencia a ese efecto. Ojalá existiera un sistema que parara los trasvases ante una sentencia o denuncia. Porque ya van unos cuantos declarados ilegales en los tribunales pero el agua no volvió. Matizo para algunos, una sentencia basada en hechos reales y justificada no a todos porque si, ni lo uno ni lo otro, es decir ni enviar el agua y luego pq no se ha parado ya no vuelve el agua, ni parar todos por el hecho de pararlo, mire no... Al pan pan y al vino vino.

un saludo compañeros.

----------


## jasg555

Fíjate el caso que se le hace a un magistrado del Tribunal Supremo...

 Por eso ya he dicho en multitud de ocasiones, que la solución y la extinción de ésta obra sin sentido no va a venir nunca de una decisión política ni judicial, sino de los habitantes de la propia cuenca, su concienciación y movilización.

En el plano político y judicial es donde Levante quiere tenerlo, porque ahí se mueven como pez en el agua, y hay mil y una triquiñuelas para alargar el asunto y adormecerlo. Y si hay dinero de por medio, mucho más.

----------


## REEGE



----------


## jasg555

> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/6453/img0156c.jpg
> http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/8923/img0158j.jpg
> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2577/img0159vk.jpg
> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9369/img0161dt.jpg
> http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/9900/img0164ac.jpg


Preciosas fotos REEGE.

Imagina el embalse lleno. Un embalse más a lo ancho y largo que profundo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buenas imágenes Reege :Smile:

----------


## Spidy

Llevo dos semanas sin ir a Buendia, este finde otra vez pa yaa!!
Estos hectometros que ha cogido se van a notar un poco mas, se ve en las fotos de Reege (por cierto preciosas fotos).

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Las gracias que sean también para Luján, que ha sido el artista que ha colocado las fotos, pués yo ando un poco torpe para ponerlas.
Viendo sobre el terreno Entrepeñas y Buendía, y comparando años atras con éste 2010, se entiende más aún el problema del trasvase. Yo no veo mal dar el agua al necesitado, pero siempre que se tengan excedentes y no se otras muchas cosas. Espero que algún día alguien arregle y dé justicia a un problema que trata de enfrentarnos a los unos con los otros, mientras se benefician los que menos deben hacerlo. Saludos y preciosos lugares teneís por allí.

----------


## jasg555

> Las gracias que sean también para Luján, que ha sido el artista que ha colocado las fotos, pués yo ando un poco torpe para ponerlas.
> *Viendo sobre el terreno Entrepeñas y Buendía, y comparando años atras con éste 2010, se entiende más aún el problema del trasvase*. Yo no veo mal dar el agua al necesitado, pero siempre que se tengan excedentes y no se otras muchas cosas. Espero que algún día alguien arregle y dé justicia a un problema que trata de enfrentarnos a los unos con los otros, mientras se benefician los que menos deben hacerlo. Saludos y preciosos lugares teneís por allí.


 Efectivamente, las cosas que no se conocen o se tienen lejanas, no se entienden igual que cuando estás allí.
 Aún así, viendo el Tajo post-trasvase todavía es más evidente y sangrante.

 Más aún cuando lo has conocido de otra manera.

 Por encima de EyB tienes zonas maravillosas para los amantes del agua y la naturaleza, como el Hundido de Armallones, Trillo y Cifuentes en el Tajo. Priego entre el Guadiela y el Escabas, dos ríos maravillosos y dignos de dedicarles unos días para disfrutarlos, etc...

Si tienes ocasión, alquila una caa rural y recórrelo, merece la pena.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas imagenes, Reege. Gracias

----------


## cantarin

Hola reege

Muy buenas fotos, gracias por compartirlas pues es una gozada verlo así, parece que ya tienee un aspecto mas potable y hermoso.

Ciertamente como dice jagss cuando algo parece lejano no se tiene la misma motivacion e implicacion en el tema. Yo mismo aunque se cosas sobre los regantes levantinos y comprendo, seguramente no este tan implicado en ese tema porque no lo veo en realidad, pero si veo en realidad loq eu tengo en los pantanos y como se quedan.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Las gracias que sean también para Luján, que ha sido el artista que ha colocado las fotos, pués yo ando un poco torpe para ponerlas.[...]


De eso nada. El mérito es 100% tuyo.

Pero para que en adelante no me tengas que dar trabajo te recomiendo que en vez de poner la url de la imagen tal cual en el mensaje, o entre las etiquetas [URL ] y [/URL ] ( que son las que aparecen si pegas la url al pinchar en , la pegues en el cuadrito que sale la pinchar en . O lo que es lo mismo: [img]url_de_la_imagen[/img]

----------


## REEGE

Lo único que no me gustó, fúe las pintadas, sean a unos u otros, en los muros de la Presa, discutamos, tengamos varios puntos de vista, pero tratemos los entornos naturales como nuestra propia casa.

----------


## jasg555

> Lo único que no me gustó, fúe las pintadas, sean a unos u otros, en los muros de la Presa, discutamos, tengamos varios puntos de vista, pero tratemos los entornos naturales como nuestra propia casa.


 En eso tienes razón. Pero te digo lo de antes, hay que estar en el lugar, sufrir las consecuencias y ver la traición que ha habido.

Aún así, no me gustan las pintadas.

 Un dato, fíjate como está la cosa de caliente, que en Albalate de Zorita han ido a buscar al nº 3 de la lista del partido de Cospedal a mi jardinero, que no es de ellos, incluso ofreciéndole pasta. Y el nº 1, de Pastrana.

La gente, allí está que trina.

----------


## ben-amar

> En eso tienes razón. Pero te digo lo de antes, hay que estar en el lugar, sufrir las consecuencias y ver la traición que ha habido.
> 
> Aún así, no me gustan las pintadas.
> 
>  Un dato, fíjate como está la cosa de caliente, que en Albalate de Zorita han ido a buscar al nº 3 de la lista del partido de Cospedal a mi jardinero, que no es de ellos, incluso ofreciéndole pasta. Y el nº 1, de Pastrana.
> 
> La gente, allí está que trina.


.......y es que pintan Bastos

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Cuando hice las fotos a principios de mayo, esas pintadas estaban y fueron borradas lo de cospedal rapidamente para no leerse aunque se lee. Esas pintadas aparecieron los días posteriores a la caida del Estatuto donde se impedia que se dejara a esta comunidad sin concesiones de agua, no solo en el tajo, sino en el jucar, segura, guadiana, guadalquivir e incluso una zona pequeña de guadalajara que es del Ebro, pero los que tienen los sentimientos a flor de piel son la zona de los embalses E+B por todo lo que llevan tragado. Era el momento que veían que situaciones como las que muestras muchas fotos que hemos visto en el foro se repitieran y gracias al cambio de opinión de una persona no salio adelante y la forma de mostrar su rechazo fue las pinturas.

Con ello no quiero decir que este bien, porque se puede protestar sin pintar las paredes, Sin ir mas lejos en la propia capital el hospital de la merced estan protestando y tienen la entrada llena de pancartas con pintadas, pero no en la pared sino en telas y se leen perfectamente pero cuando se pase el problema se quitan y no queda ni rastro, en este caso será imposible a no ser que vayan técnicos del ayuntamiento con antigrafitis para quitarlas. 

¡Hay formas y formas de protestar!  Aunque comprenda la rabia y la indignación, creo que hay otras formas de protestar que no impidan dar una imagen de limpieza en esta tierra y con eso no se da. Esperemos que el Ayuntamiento colabore para quitar lo que unos cuantos han puesto supongo que nocturnidad.

----------


## Salut

> 


Aquí hace falta:

+



Ailantos al carajo!!

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Luego que la ponen pintadas, ahora defiende a CLM frente a Murcia y Valencia, cuando en el Estatuto vendio a CLM, esta mujer no tiene arreglo!!!!

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Comun...17elpval_6/Tes

Al final no la van ni a querer ni en su casa, es un decir porque no va a ser así, porque tiene quien la quiera,  pero vamos "donde dije digo, donde digo digo diego", desde luego esto no puede ser asi, a esta señora no hay nadie que la haga ser un poco mas sería y tener las ideas claras, luego acusa a otros de no tenerlas, que mire su propia viga en su ojo y deje de acusar a otros.

Encima se va a Talavera donde pasado mañana hay una manifestacion en defensa del Tajo, a la que no piensa ir, pero si hace las declaraciones oportunas, dias antes en el mismo sitio, esta buena señora nunca esta en el momento justo y a la hora justa en el sitio adecuado.

Ojala el plan de cuenca reconozca eso que acaba de decir, el derecho primigenio de la cuenca cedente a la receptora, algo que llevan mucho diciendo la gente de esta tierra, que ella quiso poner fin al trasvase, luego no lo quiso, y ahora quiere defender el agua de CLM. Mas vale que lo que tenga que ser, se haga sin esa Sra. porque si de ella depende... ¡que dios nos pille confesados!!!

----------


## Pantancaro

> Aquí hace falta:
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> Ailantos al carajo!!


Me parece bien que hagas propaganda de productos de poda pero por favor los herbicidas los dejas para los campos de cultivo, que "pagan el pato" pinos y enebros por ahilanthus (los "malhueles" como dicen por allí dan su sombra en verano que a casi 40 grados en Julio allí se agradece, te lo digo por experiencia, aunque lo invadan todo)

----------


## danieltalavera

Hola a todos. he leido todo lo que se pone en los foros y siento mucha lastima por el rio que me vio crecer. Simplemente por que mas que la precupacion de que vuelva a ser un rio, lo que mas inporta en los foros es un redito politico, de vez de pedir a los que manda un respeto por el rio es utilizado con una idiologia politica para atacar al contrario aunque no mande. la la manifestacion de talavera no va todo el que quisiera ir, ya que el partido en custion no acepta criticas hacia el gobierno de castilla la mancha solo se permitia pancartas contra las otras comunidades o contra el PP. ES COMO PONER UN ARTICULO DE UN CIERTO PERIODICO CON UNA DETERMINADA IDOLOGIA. se llaman naturalistas pero no tienen problemas en llenarlo todo de pintadas si va en contra del otro partido politico. dicen que se siente traicionados por el partido de la oposicion pero no veo que tengan quejas del partido que esta en el poder. creo que el tajo importa poco en este foro solo importa una manera de seguir creadon las dos Españas. de vez de buscar soluciones toleranres y que poco a poco se le vaya dando a la alcarria lo que es suyo y su compesacion se piden cosas radicales habeces sin sentido y buscando la confrotacion politica mas que la solucion para un rio que esta mas muerto que vivo. Este foro es como los periodisticas deportivos solo le pregunta al seleccionador por el jugador de su comunidad autonoma y si no le pone le critican solo interesa esoque pongan al jugador en cuestion, NO IMPORTA LA SELECCION ESPAÑOLA. me gustaria que la gewnte que hablara lo hiciera de una manera respetuosa del tajo y no como la utilizacion de un redito politico.

----------


## jasg555

A ver si el plan de Cuenca arregla las cosas al menos en parte:

*Este mismo jueves se conoció, según ha recordado Moreno, que el Plan de cuenca del Tajo va a considerar alguna de nuestras reivindicaciones básicas, entre ellas el establecimiento de una lámina estable de agua en Entrepeñas y Buendía tal y como reclaman los ribereños y la sociedad guadalajareña.

Asimismo, el Plan establecería también un caudal ecológico, lo que, a juicio del consejero, es una garantía de que podemos tener de nuevo el Tajo como un río vivo. Estos anuncios son para el Gobierno regional una muestra de que se están extremando las garantías y finalmente obligando a que se reconsideren las reglas de gestión del trasvase Tajo-Segura.*

http://www.lacerca.com/noticias/cast...l-64416-1.html

De todas maneras, de las palabras de un político no hay que fiarse demasiado.

----------


## jasg555

Estaba buscando hace tiempo un documento que leí, en el que se analizaban las causas por las que si no se regulan y se detienen las triquiñuelas para aumentar de forma ilegal para después legalizar las nuevas Has de regadío, por más embalses que se hagan y trasvases de todo tipo, el déficit hídrico no dejará de crecer exponencialmente nunca.

De ese documento os extraigo unos párrafos en los que se detallan los pufos para aumentar las Has de regadío por la expectativa de nuevas infraestructiras hidraúlicas. Infraestructuras que en el momento de ponerse en marcha ya son deficitarias en recursos por las trampas empleadas y la falta de control.

Es curioso, que lo mayores perjudicados son los riegos tradicionales de la cuenca en favor de los terratenientes especuladores y los resort de lujo en algunos casos de muy dudosa rentabilidad. Pero esas buenas gentes son utilizadas para las exigencias de los que causan éste caos.

 El texto en cuestión:

*LA MALA GESTIÓN DEL AGUA EN LA CUENCA* 
*1. REGADÍOS EN UN ÁREA 
SEMIÁRIDA* 

*1.1. Los primeros pasos: 40.000 ha de regadíos.*

_Tradicionalmente, el riego en la cuenca del Segura se extendió progresivamente por los valles fluviales en un proceso milenario. Alcanza su máximo desarrollo junto a los cauces con aguas permanentes, como en el caso del río Segura. El regadío tradicional se implantó tan sólo donde la extensión de la llanura fluvial lo permitía y donde los caudales del cauce proveedor eran su- ficientes. El sistema tradicional se ha basado en la derivación de unos caudales fluyentes a través del sistema de acequias-azarbes. Solamente cuando se pudieron vencer las dificultades existentes para elevar y transportar caudales, se comenzaron a poner en riego superficies distintas a las permitidas por el riego por gravedad o con los ingenios de elevación rudimentarios. Entre éstos figuran ñoras, aceñas, ceñiles o norias de sangre, que pronto serían sustituidos por moto- bombas o motores eléctricos que permiten poner en regadío áreas cada vez más lejanas de los cursos fluviales. 
Entre finales del siglo XIX y 1932, sólo en la Región de Murcia se habían ganado 22.573 ha mediante la implantación de 338 motores tanto en cauces fluviales como en acequias, de potencia por lo general modesta, pero con alguna instalación de grandes dimensiones como el denominado Motor Resurrección, capaz de elevar 137 m las aguas del Segura derivadas por la acequia de Abarán. En el tramo final del Segura, en la provincia de Alicante, en 1906 la Sociedad Nuevos Riegos El Progreso y en 1918 la Compañía Riegos de Levante, S.A. consiguen concesiones para aprovechar las aguas que vertían al mar. En principio, se ponen en riego 10.000 ha, que pasaron a más de 45.000 ha en 194015. En este contexto nace en 1926 la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS).
1.2. Los embalses generan el 
concepto de déficit hidráulico 
En los años 20 y 30 se consolida un uso del agua de carácter capitalista con una fuerte intervención y apoyo del Estado, que supera progresivamente la escala local de los rega díos tradicionales y consigue transformar profundamente la cuenca del Segura. 

La primera gran obra destinada a aumentar la disponibilidad de recursos y evitar el déficit estival fue el embalse de la Fuensanta. La concesión de la obra se produjo en 1926. El agua regulada se destinó a ampliar los regadíos tradicionales y los recursos sobrantes a nuevos regadíos. Esto creó una gran expectación, de tal forma que mucho antes de que la obra entrara en servicio (en 1931) comenzaron a multiplicarse los motores de elevación de agua en las acequias, con la consiguiente ampliación de regadíos. Alrededor del 60% de esos regadíos carecían de autorización administrativa17, de modo que ya en ese época se planteó la disputa por los recursos hídricos entre el regadío tradicional y los nuevos regadíos. 

Durante los años 30 y 40 se perfilan los proyectos de construcción del embalse de Camarillas y del Cenajo, que generan de nuevo grandes expectativas de una solución próxima y definitiva para los problemas de escasez e inseguridad de los recursos hídricos. Tales expectativas impulsaron otra fuerte expansión de las superficies de regadío a través tanto de las elevaciones de acequias como de extracción de las aguas subterráneas, a la espera de obtener derechos de riego de los futuros embalses.
 Sin embargo, a partir de la inauguración de ambos embalses en 1960 se pudo constatar que las previsiones eran infundadas: los recursos previstos estaban sobrevalorados y la creación de nuevos regadíos al amparo de las expectativas creadas fue mucho mayor de lo esperado18. Se había previsto ampliar 12.500 para riego tras la puesta en funcionamiento del embalse del Cenajo, y la Administración había recibido solicitudes de más de 30.000 ha.
 El proyecto no sólo frustró muchas expectativas, fue imposible dedicar dotaciones a Cartagena y Lorca._


*1.3. El trasvase Tajo-Segura dispara los regadíos.*

_La Ley 21/1971 sienta las bases de lo que será el trasvase Tajo-Segura. Sobre el papel, en una primera fase, el trasvase podría proporcionar un máximo de 600 hm3 procedentes del Tajo (400hm3 para regadío, cifra muy importante si se compara con los 467 hm3 del regadío tradicional); en una segunda fase, se podrían llegar a los 1.000 hm3. 
Estas cifras volvieron a desatar el fenómeno del crecimiento incontrolado de regadíos ilegales con vistas a solicitar posteriormente aguas del trasvase. El resultado fue el mismo que en los proyectos anteriores: los recursos trasvasados fueron menores a los que se esperaban y mucho menores aún en comparación con las expectativas creadas. Por eso, el déficit hídrico que trataba de paliar el trasvase Tajo-Segura no sólo no se solucionó, sino que se agravó seriamente. 
En primer lugar, el trasvase previsto tenía asignado legalmente sólo su techo máximo. El volumen máximo no puede considerarse garantizado. A pesar de ello, las superficies previstas tanto de consolidación de regadíos existentes como de creación de otros nuevos toman como referencia un suministro constante garantizado de 400 hm3/año. Por otra parte, y como cabía esperar por la experiencia histórica de esta cuenca, las expectativas creadas por el trasvase alentaron el crecimiento de nuevas superficies de regadío por encima de las teóricamente atendibles, aún en el supuesto de que el volumen máximo trasvasable estuviera garantizado. 
Los primeros caudales procedentes de la cabecera del Tajo llegan al Segura con un volumen simbólico de 64 hm3el año hidrológico 1978-1979. Las expectativas creadas por el trasvase eran, sin embargo, muy altas e incluían, entre otros usos, la transformación de 50.000 nuevas hectáreas de regadío. Diez años más tarde, a pesar de que los caudales trasvasables reales estaban entorno a los 300 hm3/año, el Gobierno legalizó 87.000 ha. Pero las hectáreas transformadas ilegalmente fueron muchas más. 
Así es como se ha llegado al mal llamado déficit estructural de recursos hídricos que sufrimos en la actualidad, que se ha saldado con una intensa sobreexplotación de las aguas subterráneas en la práctica totalidad de los acuíferos de la cuenca._

*1.4. La expansión de regadíos ilegales continúa.* 

_Si, como reconoce la propia Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, el 89% de los recursos hídricos de la Cuenca se destina a la agricultura, parece claro que cualquier medida de ahorro ó racionalización del uso de los caudales tendrá que centrarse, de un modo especial, en los consumos de la agricultura. Seguramente por ello, el Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Segura, de 1999, hacía especial hincapié en los usos agrarios, y prohibía, con carácter general, y salvo contadas excepciones, ampliar regadíos que supusieran la concesión de nuevos caudales. 
Esta limitación, o casi prohibición, en la creación de nuevas zonas regables, no se ha cumplido por las expectativas creadas por el trasvase del Ebro, y sobre todo porque las autoridades competentes no han ejercido un control adecuado. Según los datos que maneja la propia Confederación, entre los años 1997 y 2004, se interpusieron 587 denuncias relacionadas con la ampliación de regadíos y riegos ilegales. A éstas hay que sumar otras 35 correspondientes a los años 2005 y 2006. Esa ampliación de regadíos se puede dar porque personas físicas, Sociedades Agrarias de Transformación (SAT) o empresas agrícolas cambian cultivos o roturan terrenos incultos para su puesta en regadío (en numerosas ocasiones se roturan y ocupan cauces públicos e incluso terrenos incluidos en zonas naturales protegidas). 
Es especialmente grave que en una cuenca en la que se ha reconocido oficialmente un déficit estructural de 460 hm3/año exista tan sólo la sospecha de que se están ampliando regadíos, prohibido en el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca. Pero basta con hacer un recorrido por determinadas zonas de la Región para comprobar que muchas áreas que antes de 1999 eran de secano se han transformado en regadío y que donde había faldas de monte, mediante roturación y aterrazado, hay ahora grandes extensiones de regadío. La transformación afecta principalmente, en los últimos años, a zonas litorales y pre-litorales, a la zona del Noroeste, y a las zonas próximas a los perímetros urbanos. 

El regadío existente en la actualidad duplica el atendible por los recursos renovables propios de la Cuenca del Segura. El consumo de agua para regadío representa hoy cerca del 90% del consumo total y abastece una superficie regable de casi 253.000 ha. Esta gravísima situación se ha generado a través de un crecimiento continuo de la superficie de riego que no se cuestiona, a pesar de que buena parte de los nuevos regadíos se han ejecutado de forma ilegal, sin las autorizaciones pertinentes. En ocasiones, el aumento del regadío viola también la legislación ambiental vigente, como en el caso de muchas actuaciones para las que resulta preceptiva la Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental o en el caso de roturaciones y puesta en riego de zonas incluidas en el ámbito de Espacios Naturales Protegidos. 
El Ministerio de Fomento reconoce que en los últimos diez años la superficie de regadío en la cuenca del Segura ha aumentado en 65.500 ha. Estos datos indican que la superficie de riego crece a un ritmo de 6.000 ha anuales, lo que supone un aumento del consumo anual de 40 hm3. Sin embargo, según el Real Decreto Ley 3-86 de 30 de diciembre de 1986, no se pueden ampliar regadíos en la cuenca del Segura (salvo en casos muy concretos)._ 

*Los regadíos ilegales de Almendricos-Lorca.* 

_Almendricos es una pedanía de Lorca situada en el tramo occidental del Canal post-trasvase Tajo-Segura. Al Sudoeste de Almendricos existen actualmente 500 ha de regadíos ilegales en lo que en 1986 era monte. Los regadíos necesitan concesión, y en la cuenca del Segura no pueden otorgarse concesiones de agua para nuevos regadíos desde 1986 (RD-Ley 3/86). 
Por tanto, aunque estas nuevas hectáreas de hortalizas y cítricos están junto al canal del trasvase Tajo-Segura, no tienen derechos a riego de agua del trasvase. Sin embargo, la propia Confederación y los agricultores han construido balsas para almacenar agua de riego que toman directamente del canal. La mayor de las que se pueden apreciar en la foto de 2002 ha sido construida por la Confederación, bajo la denominación de balsa para la regulación de aguas, aunque se utiliza para regar. 
Estas 500 has consumen unos 4 hm3/año,volumen suficiente para abastecer una población de 66.000 habitantes._



 Todo el texto es uno de los motivos por los que el trasvase es insostenible. Ni el del Tajo ni de ningún otro río. Ya que se ha demostrado, que siempre se va a explotar al máximo la cuneca cedente, sin respetar la cuenca beneficiaria, ni una sóla coma de la legislación vigente.

Lo podeis ver completo aquí, es mucho más extenso y su lectura es muy interesante y demoledora:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/5560486/El...por-Greenpeace

----------


## Salut

> Me parece bien que hagas propaganda de productos de poda pero por favor los herbicidas los dejas para los campos de cultivo, que "pagan el pato" pinos y enebros por ahilanthus (los "malhueles" como dicen por allí dan su sombra en verano que a casi 40 grados en Julio allí se agradece, te lo digo por experiencia, aunque lo invadan todo)


Pues a mi me parece precisamente que en los campos de cultivo es donde no está justificado el uso de herbicidas, y que estos sólo tienen sentido en la lucha contra invasores como el ailanto.

Contra el ailanto hay que tirar de glifosato nos guste o no. Eso sí, no he mirado muy fino y posiblemente sea uno que no se puede aplicar con brocha, directamente sobre el tocón recien cortado -que es la única forma de ser selectivos-.


PD: Perdón a todos por el _off topic_.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Ese roundup bueno...jejeje, mano de santo, eso hay que usarlo un día sí y otro también... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Pues a mi me parece precisamente que en los campos de cultivo es donde no está justificado el uso de herbicidas


Pues aquí, cuando ya está buena (crecida) la juncia y también todo tipo de "jaramagos  :Embarrassment: " diversos, una desbrozadora y un par de mochilitas de roundup...y como nuevo...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Este.... ¿ande han ido a parar los mensajes que había en este hilo?   :Confused:

----------


## jasg555

> Este.... ¿ande han ido a parar los mensajes que había en este hilo?


Eso mismo me pregunto yo.

Y me gustaría saberlo. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Además, borrarse no se han borrado, porque yo creo que tengo el mismo nº de mensajes. Y digo "creo"

----------


## Luján

> Este.... ¿ande han ido a parar los mensajes que había en este hilo?





> Eso mismo me pregunto yo.
> 
> Y me gustaría saberlo.
> Además, borrarse no se han borrado, porque yo creo que tengo el mismo nº de mensajes. Y digo "creo"


Como moderador puedo aseguraros que de este hilo sólo se ha borrado un mensaje, y lo borró su propio creador.

Actualmente cuenta con 153 (con este 154) mensajes.

No sé a qué os referís con que han desaparecido mensajes  :Confused: .

----------


## jasg555

Faltan los últimos.

Entre ellos uno que decía Salut más o menos que no había que hacerse "pajas mentales" contestando al texto que puso cantarín sobre la buena voluntad del presidente del scrats para tener el agua almacenada en EyB. Y todas las contestaciones a ese texto.
También falta el mensaje mío que en el que ponía el cuadro de las Has ilegales que se habían puesto en ragadío desde la construcción de El Cenajo, el ATS y el derogado T. del Ebro y sus contestaciones.

Yo creo que faltan unos 10 más o menos. Los de Ondina también.

 El caso es que el nº de mis mensajes que aparece arriba es el mismo, casi estoy seguro.

Si no sabes donde han están es posible que el foro tenga un fallo de seguridad y alguien desde fuera lo haya tocado, ya que son precisamente esos mensajes lo que faltan.

 Es recomendable para los que tengan mensajes desaparecidos cambiar la contraseña varias veces en algunos días, para evitar una posible suplantación y que de repente se publique un mensaje fuera de tono. No sería la primera vez que ocurre en un foro con objeto de perjudicar a algún forero en concreto.

Alguien con ciertos conocimientos informáticos puede hacerlo.

 Bueno, sólo es eso.

----------


## Ondina

Estoy contigo en que faltan mensajes, y es cuanto menos sospechoso que los que faltan sean precisamente los que desarrollan y justifican el tema de la poca credibilidad que tienen las aparentes "buenas intenciones" del scrats.

----------


## Luján

> Faltan los últimos.
> 
> Entre ellos uno que decía Salut más o menos que no había que hacerse "pajas mentales" contestando al texto que puso cantarín sobre la buena voluntad del presidente del scrats para tener el agua almacenada en EyB. Y todas las contestaciones a ese texto.
> También falta el mensaje mío que en el que ponía el cuadro de las Has ilegales que se habían puesto en ragadío desde la construcción de El Cenajo, el ATS y el derogado T. del Ebro y sus contestaciones.
> 
> Yo creo que faltan unos 10 más o menos. Los de Ondina también.
> 
>  El caso es que el nº de mis mensajes que aparece arriba es el mismo, casi estoy seguro.
> 
> ...





> Estoy contigo en que faltan mensajes, y es cuanto menos sospechoso que los que faltan sean precisamente los que desarrollan y justifican el tema de la poca credibilidad que tienen las aparentes "buenas intenciones" del scrats.


Bien, para comprobar errores, os recomiendo que reviséis vuestros mensajes enviados.

Me explico: entrad en vuestros perfiles, pinchando en vuestro nombre en la cabecera de un mensaje, y seleccionar "buscar todos los mensajes de XXX"

Si en esa lista están los mensajes y no están en el hilo ocurre algo raro, pero a lo mejor se podría intentar arreglar, si no están ocurre algo más raro aún.

EDIT:

Es posible que por alguna razón hayan sido movidos a otro lugar.

Eso explicaría que no estuvieran en este hilo y que el conteo personal de mensajes siguiera intacto. Habrá que buscarlos

----------


## jasg555

No, no están ahí, ya lo he comprobado varias veces. Al igual que también lo he comprobado con los de Ondina, Salut y Cantarín, cosa que como usuario del foro se puede hacer siguiendo el enlace que comentas. 

No están, han desaparecido los que dice Ondina.

Si no se han borrado o se han apartado a una carpeta oculta por error involuntario, la verdad preocupa. He visto una situación parecida en un foro de trenes hace muy poco y aprovechando un fallo de seguridad, un individuo movió mensajes y al día siguiente salieron publicados mensajes ofensivos de varios foreros causando su baneo. Situación que se arregló después.

Si fueran mensajes del tipo: "buenas fotos" o de la selección, o de ese tipo, no me preocuparía.

Pero siendo los que han desaparecido, la verdad es que sí es preocupante.

Ondina, cambia las contraseñas varias veces éstos días, y si no puedes entrar en tu cuenta, por email hazlo saber inmediatamente.

Puede ser como dices que por error involuntario se hayan movido a una carpeta oculta a los foreros de a pie al mover un mensaje o editarlo.

----------


## Luján

> No, no están ahí, ya lo he comprobado varias veces. Al igual que también lo he comprobado con los de Ondina, Salut y Cantarín, cosa que como usuario del foro se puede hacer siguiendo el enlace que comentas. 
> 
> No están, han desaparecido los que dice Ondina.
> 
> Si no se han borrado o se han apartado a una carpeta oculta por error involuntario, la verdad preocupa. He visto una situación parecida en un foro de trenes hace muy poco y aprovechando un fallo de seguridad, un individuo movió mensajes y al día siguiente salieron publicados mensajes ofensivos de varios foreros causando su baneo. Situación que se arregló después.
> 
> Si fueran mensajes del tipo: "buenas fotos" o de la selección, o de ese tipo, no me preocuparía.
> 
> Pero siendo los que han desaparecido, la verdad es que sí es preocupante.
> ...


Ya he comprobado yo también que faltan mensajes en los perfiles, pero no parecen movidos a ninguna carpeta oculta, ya que como moderador no la veo. Y al no aparecer de ninguna manera, mucho me temo que han sido eliminados de alguna manera.

De todos modos es arriesgado, aunque comprensible, decir que tiene un trasfondo político. Más bien veo más probable algún defecto del sistema, como algún error en el servidor.

Esperemos a que el administrador haga un análisis, que siempre será mucho mejor que el que podemos hacer los moderadores.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Voy a comentaros una cosa, el sabado haciendo caso a una peticion de salut de abrir un hilo concreto yo dije que perfecto, Ben-amar dijo que creara el hilo y que luego el los movia. Yo cree el hilo pero a la hora del traspaso no se que paso con ellos, ni aparecen los mensajes ni aparece el hilo... yo ya mas no se.

un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Ya he comprobado yo también que faltan mensajes en los perfiles, pero no parecen movidos a ninguna carpeta oculta, ya que como moderador no la veo. Y al no aparecer de ninguna manera, mucho me temo que han sido eliminados de alguna manera.
> 
> De todos modos es arriesgado, aunque comprensible, decir que tiene un trasfondo político. Más bien veo más probable algún defecto del sistema, como algún error en el servidor.
> 
> Esperemos a que el administrador haga un análisis, que siempre será mucho mejor que el que podemos hacer los moderadores.


 Más que nada es por evitar algún problema que pudiera surgir si alguien sabe como burlar los sistemas de seguridad.

Hay que estar atentos.

----------


## Luján

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Voy a comentaros una cosa, el sabado haciendo caso a una peticion de salut de abrir un hilo concreto yo dije que perfecto, Ben-amar dijo que creara el hilo y que luego el los movia. Yo cree el hilo pero a la hora del traspaso no se que paso con ellos, ni aparecen los mensajes ni aparece el hilo... yo ya mas no se.
> 
> un saludo.


OK!

Ya vamos afinando.

Recuerdas el nombre del hilo y el foro en el que lo creaste?

----------


## cantarin

Hola

creo que estaba en trasvases y era "SCRATS y sus gestos" creo que fue lo que cree

te lo intento confirmar por privado.

----------


## Luján

> Hola
> 
> creo que estaba en trasvases y era "SCRATS y sus gestos" creo que fue lo que cree
> 
> te lo intento confirmar por privado.


OK!

Vamos a buscarlo a ver qué hay.

----------


## Salut

Buff... si se han perdido definitivamente, vaya marron!


Esperemos que al menos tengamos claro qué ha pasado, y ver cómo evitar que se repita... aunque tiene mucha pinta de ser el típico error por despiste (dar al botón "eliminar" cuando se quería dar a "mover"). ¿No hay algo tipo "papelera de reciclaje"?  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Buff... si se han perdido definitivamente, vaya marron!
> 
> 
> Esperemos que al menos tengamos claro qué ha pasado, y ver cómo evitar que se repita... aunque tiene mucha pinta de ser el típico error por despiste (dar al botón "eliminar" cuando se quería dar a "mover"). ¿No hay algo tipo "papelera de reciclaje"?


Sí y no.

Cuando eliminamos un mensaje se puede seleccionar entre eliminarlo definitivamente o virtualmente.

El problema es que no sé si se puede hacer lo mismo con los temas. Si se borró el tema accidentalmente y no se pudo hacer de forma virtual sino sólo físicamente, pues apaga y vámonos.

Siempre queda que el sistema haga una copia de seguridad y suene la flauta de que la ha hecho con esos mensajes. Eso sólo lo sabe Embalses, nuestro administrador.

----------


## jasg555

> Sí y no.
> 
> Cuando eliminamos un mensaje se puede seleccionar entre eliminarlo definitivamente o virtualmente.
> 
> El problema es que no sé si se puede hacer lo mismo con los temas. Si se borró el tema accidentalmente y no se pudo hacer de forma virtual sino sólo físicamente, pues apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Siempre queda que el sistema haga una copia de seguridad y suene la flauta de que la ha hecho con esos mensajes. Eso sólo lo sabe Embalses, nuestro administrador.


 Ha sido un error involuntario.

 Lo que se suele hacer es una carpeta oculta en la que se almacenan los mensajes que se van eliminando por diversas circunstancias: repetidos, conflictivos, temas duplicados, etc... Pero esa carpeta se queda sólo a la vista de las personas autorizadas hasta que pase un tiempo prudencial.
De esa manera, si hay algún error, siempre se pueden rehabilitar esos mensajes. También sirve para que quede constancia de un conflicto por si alguien protesta, etc...

Luego pasados meses o el tiempo que se determine, se procede a su limpieza.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Pues nada, creo que ha servido para aprender y buscar soluciones, lo que dice jagss me parece un punto bueno, una carpeta semioculta que pueda servir para guardar lo que sobre y que se mejore el sistema. Como se suele decir no hay mal que por bien no venga.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Pos ná, si Embalses nos confirma que se ha perdido todo, pos será cuestión de volver a abrir el hilo y decir de forma resumida lo que ya escribimos en su momento : /

----------


## javigs

Hola, rebuscando en google, encontré esto:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=es

He aprovechado y he guardado esto por si desapareciera de la caché de google.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Hola, rebuscando en google, encontré esto:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=es
> 
> He aprovechado y he guardado esto por si desapareciera de la caché de google.
> 
> Saludos


Muchas gracias!

Tomo nota y veremos qué se puede y si se puede arreglar.

Te mereces un positivo.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola, rebuscando en google, encontré esto:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=es
> 
> He aprovechado y he guardado esto por si desapareciera de la caché de google.
> 
> Saludos


Eres el Casillas y el Iniesta de embalses.net.

Muchas gracias. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

La puntuación se te va a disparar

----------


## Salut

A mi me dice que tengo que repartir más votos todavía entre otros usuarios  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> A mi me dice que tengo que repartir más votos todavía entre otros usuarios



Suele pasar cuando intentar dar reputación a alguien a quien ya le has dado recientemente (en conteo, no necesariamente en tiempo).

----------


## Salut

^^ Pero es que me lo dice con practicamente todos los usuarios con los que coincido en la forma de pensar  :Frown:

----------


## javigs

Muchas gracias, y también gracias a Luján por volver a abrir el debate sobre esta noticia curiosa de la gestión del trasvase.

Nuevo hilo "Acto de buena fe del SCRATS": http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?p=35495

----------


## Luján

> ^^ Pero es que me lo dice con practicamente todos los usuarios con los que coincido en la forma de pensar


Será porque te explayas dando puntos de reputación  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias, y también gracias a Luján por volver a abrir el debate sobre esta noticia curiosa de la gestión del trasvase.
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?p=35495



Es mi trabajo como moderador hacer lo que puedo y me dejan para que esto funcione lo mejor posible.

No merezco las gracias. El mérito es todo tuyo, javigs.

----------


## ben-amar

> Muchas gracias, y también gracias a Luján por volver a abrir el debate sobre esta noticia curiosa de la gestión del trasvase.
> 
> Nuevo hilo "Acto de buena fe del SCRATS": http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?p=35495


Gracias a ti, a Lujan y a todos vosotros.
El sabado sufri un percance con el servidor y luego un apagon que me jo**o el equipo. 
No he podido entrar hasta ahora; esta tarde he recogido el ordenador´lo primero que he hecho es enviar un mp a Cantarin y a Sergi (es el unico moderador que he visto conectado cuando he entrado) y ahora veo que el problema se ha solucionado.
De nuevo GRACIAS , a todos y disculpadme

----------


## Spidy

Buenas..

Este fin de semana se ha escuchado el rumor por Buendia de que se ha aprobado otro trasvase de 240hm3....

Sabeis que hay de cierto en eso, o es solo un rumor.
Seria una pesima noticia para los que soñamos por ver, auque solo sea por unos meses, el pantano medio lleno.

s2

----------


## javigs

Aprobado no lo se, pero solicitado si.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas..
> 
> Este fin de semana se ha escuchado el rumor por Buendia de que se ha aprobado otro trasvase de 240hm3....
> 
> Sabeis que hay de cierto en eso, o es solo un rumor.
> Seria una pesima noticia para los que soñamos por ver, auque solo sea por unos meses, el pantano medio lleno.
> 
> s2


Si buscas por el foro verás que el SCARTS ha solicitado los volúmenes a trasvasar para los próximos 2 trimestres.

Aún no han sido aprobados.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Pedir han pedido 230 hm3, en el subforo de entrepeñas tengo colgado un reporte de la noticia.

Una cosa es pedir, otra conceder y otra muy distinta es "EXPECULAR" que es lo que estan haciendo. 

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/es...0AVKnqxrPY371/

 y otra prespectiva
http://noticias.terra.es/2010/local/...-alicante.aspx

Si os fijais en este fragmento que he tomado.




> En concreto, el informe de la Universidad de Alicante establece que para este trimestre es necesario aportar a la provincia de Alicante 68 hm3; 52 para regadío y 16 para abastecimiento ya que la buena situación de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía y la aplicación de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura permite el aporte de esta cuantía ya que en la actualidad, la situación hídrica es ordinaria, superando la situación de sequía, por lo que 'no existe ninguna razón técnica para suministrar esta cantidad de agua'.
> 
> Hasta el momento, en lo que llevamos de año hidrológico, se han trasvasado aproximadamente 64,7 hm3 a la provincia de Alicante, cuando hubiera sido posible trasvasar 114 hm3.


La Universidad de Alicante Estima que es necesario esos 68 hm3 de agua para la provincia de alicante. Supongo que contando con estas cantidades: tomado de
http://www.embalses.net/provincia-35-alicante.html

Agua embalsada (13-07-2010): 218hm3 68.55%

Estan el 68,55 %, les faltan solo 100 hm3 para llenar sus embalses, tienen en la pedrera mas agua que nunca, han batido los records históricos, pero aun así ¡LES HACE FALTA MAS AGUA! ¿Cuanta mas necesitarán?

Luego nos dicen que se hubiera sido posible trasvasar 114 hm3, pero bueno si estas al 68,55% y te han trasvasado 65 hm3, donde queremos estar en el 100 % en una tierra desertica viviendo del vecino... ¿Y luego los malos son los CLM? Venga ya hombre...  QUE NO VALEN POSIBILIDADES SINO QUE *SÓLO VALEN NECESIDADES*

16 hm3 para abastecimiento: Vergüenza les tendría que dar pedir agua para abastecimeinto. Tienen los embalses al 68% y piden agua para beber. "SIN VERGÜENZA" ES POCO PARA DECIRLES. No hay tal necesidad porque si la hubiera estaría bien que la llevaran pero así de que van, de provocadores, de expeculadores y de todo se les peuda decir. 

A todo esto las Desaladoras siguen funcionando produciendo agua en cantidades grandes... Las balsas llenas de agua  ¿O tiene que ir otra vez Barreda en helicoptero a demostrarlo? Los embalses en máximos históricos y aun asi ¡SIGUE FALTANDO AGUA!  Y UN CARAJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

[B]LA RAZON PARA TODO ESTO: "EL TAJO PUEDE"[/B]

Esa es la única razon para pedirlo, no un NECESIDAD NOOOOOOOO, sino porque puede, que yo sepa el trasvase es una opción no un derecho, que yo sepa primero uno tira con lo que puede y si ya no tengo pido, pero teniendo no pido. Pues no estos srs. piden siempre gastemos el agua de los vecinos y guardemos la nuestra. Este frase ya la dice cuando aprobaron los trasvases anteriores, y siguen en la misma tonica. 

Lo mejor que puede pasar es que APRUEBEN UN PLAN DE CUENCA CON UNA LÁMINA DE AGUA SUPERIOR A LOS 600 Hm3, y viendo esta actitud, yo preferíria ahora que fueran de 1000 hm3 y entonces verias como no querrían malgastar el agua asi, para no tenerla ellos allí, no para expecular, nooooooo. entonces solo se pediría el agua real que se necesitara no la que dice una tabla, no por gráficas sino por las necesidades reales. Entonces sería muy dificil que hubiera trasvase, entonces las pasarían canutas y sería la forma de que escarmentaran y fueran racionales y pidieran cuando realmente hace falta. La pena es que pagaría la gente honesta y llana que no tiene culpa de los experpentos que tienen por dirigentes.

*Creo que es la unica forma de que esto se solucione, que se les restringa el trasvase, que se les pongan las cosas mas dificiles, entonces y solo entonces mejorará las cosas, sino SIEMPRE LES FALTARA AGUA.*

Pd. Para que luego se sientan ofendidos porque JAGSS hizo un plan hidrológico que llevaba el agua a Murcia, creo que eso no es tan irreal a este paso. LA RACIONALIDAD BRILLA POR SU AUSENCIA EN EL LEVANTE. A los hechos me remito.

----------


## javigs

La única solución pasa y pasará por que el plan cuenca del Tajo anteponga primero las necesidades del Tajo (tanto ecológica como las económicamente sostenibles) y después el resto (Segura, Guadiana, etc.).

Una vez que hagan el plan de la cuenca del Tajo, habrá que cambiar las normas de explotación del ATS y a continuación quizás no tendrán que existir tantas hectáreas de regadío (por lo visto muchos de ellos ilegales, o insostenibles como algunas zonas de la Mancha). Que a nadie, repito, a nadie se le olvide que el Tajo NO ES EXCEDENTARIO, son los embalses de cabecera los que SI pueden tener agua para trasvasar (como por ejemplo este año), pero hay que aprovecharla de una forma racional, no gastarla en un pispás y el año que viene ya lloramos todos.

Lo complicado es que no ESPECULEN POLÍTICAMENTE con el agua, mientras exista este caldo de cultivo de votos, seguirá esta batalla absurda.

----------


## jasg555

240 Hm3 es aproximadamente:

-El 120% de la capacidad total de La Fuensanta.
-El 100% de La Pedrera.
-El  57% de El Cenajo hasta los topes.
-El 180% de Finisterre.
-El 375% de La Tajera si tuviera Taintor.
-El 174% del famoso embalse de San Juan.
-El 200% del embalse de Valmayor.
-El 100% de la Fernandina.

Es decir, una barbaridad de tal calibre que no admite discusión ni justificación de ningún tipo.

Primero reconversión de Has ilegales e insostenibles y luego ya veremos.

Lástima que quien controla eso sólo sean unos políticos paniaguados.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Pedir han pedido 230 hm3, en el subforo de entrepeñas tengo colgado un reporte de la noticia.
> 
> Una cosa es pedir, otra conceder y otra muy distinta es "EXPECULAR" que es lo que estan haciendo. 
> 
> http://noticias.lainformacion.com/es...0AVKnqxrPY371/
> 
>  y otra prespectiva
> ...


Mira Cantarin. Contestación desde Toledo a esa petición:

*Toledo, 19 jul (EFE).- El PSOE y el PP de Castilla-La Mancha han dicho hoy que es una "barbaridad" la cantidad de agua del trasvase Tajo-Segura que solicitan desde Murcia y Valencia para estos meses de verano y que suman casi 300 hectómetros cúbicos.

En sendas ruedas de prensa se han referido a este asunto el portavoz del grupo parlamentario socialista, José Molina, y los diputados populares José María Bris y Leandro Esteban, ante la próxima reunión de la comisión de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura.

Por su parte, el parlamentario popular José María Bris ha dicho que la petición hecha desde el Levante es "inaudita" y una "barbaridad".*

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=458263

La guerra sicológica ha comenzado.

----------


## cantarin

hola compañeros

Pero es que no se dan cuenta de que piden sin conocimiento, de que se estan tirando piedras contra su tejado, pero... la abaricia rompe el saco.

Intentaré moderarme ya que me lo han solicitado... pero ya he dicho bastante sobre el tema para presentar y desmontar esos "gestos de buena voluntad" del SCRATS.

me voy a entrepeñas que he estado esta tarde ¡¡¡tenia un calor!!!!! ufff, pero con el agua del Tajo se me ha quidado.

un saludo

----------


## asesoriaenologica

Basicamente por donde hay hectareas ilegales e incomprensibles(p.e.maiz regado por macroaspersores) es en CYLM para pillar subvenciones y crear una agricultura que merma los recursos de la capa freatica. Durante decadas CYLM ha fomentado producciones ajenas al ecosistema con el único fin de obtener fondos de planes europeos y legalizando "porquesí" los cultivos al abrir plazos de regularización sin pies ni cabeza.
En fin, que si de verdad se quiere acometer una reestructuración esta deberia ser desde el Ministerio, y no desde las taifas comunitarias.  




> 240 Hm3 es aproximadamente:
> 
> -El 120% de la capacidad total de La Fuensanta.
> -El 100% de La Pedrera.
> -El  57% de El Cenajo hasta los topes.
> -El 180% de Finisterre.
> -El 375% de La Tajera si tuviera Taintor.
> -El 174% del famoso embalse de San Juan.
> -El 200% del embalse de Valmayor.
> ...

----------


## jasg555

> Basicamente por donde hay hectareas ilegales e incomprensibles(p.e.maiz regado por macroaspersores) es en CYLM para pillar subvenciones y crear una agricultura que merma los recursos de la capa freatica. Durante decadas CYLM ha fomentado producciones ajenas al ecosistema con el único fin de obtener fondos de planes europeos y legalizando "porquesí" los cultivos al abrir plazos de regularización sin pies ni cabeza.
> En fin, que si de verdad se quiere acometer una reestructuración esta deberia ser desde el Ministerio, y no desde las taifas comunitarias.


 Tienes razón, y si dedicas unos minutos a leer mis mensajes en temas de CLM, verás que critico con la misma dureza la irregularidades en la zona levantina, como en la zona manchega. Como si son en Madrid o en la China popular.

Para mí, las irregularidades no tienen patria ni color político. Tan deleznables son unas como las otras.

Pero si se han nombrado aquí esas irregularidades, es porque es el tema que corresponde.

Las otras tienen su lugar y se han criticado sobre todo en los hilos de los Ojos y en los del pretendido trasvase del tajo medio.

 Compruébalo.

----------


## cantarin

> Basicamente por donde hay hectareas ilegales e incomprensibles(p.e.maiz regado por macroaspersores) es en CYLM para pillar subvenciones y crear una agricultura que merma los recursos de la capa freatica. Durante decadas CYLM ha fomentado producciones ajenas al ecosistema con el único fin de obtener fondos de planes europeos y legalizando "porquesí" los cultivos al abrir plazos de regularización sin pies ni cabeza.
> En fin, que si de verdad se quiere acometer una reestructuración esta deberia ser desde el Ministerio, y no desde las taifas comunitarias.


Hola compañero

Yo también hace tiempo propuse acciones para mejorar la situacion hidraulica no solo del levante sino de la propia region de CLM en función de las cuencas.

No voy a hacer un corta y pega, pero si te pongo la dirección para que lo veas directamente mensaje 112
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=6934&page=12

Creo que es necesario realizar una serie de actuaciones para mejorar las situaciones, y acabar con las hectáreas ilegales, con los consumos abusivos, con aquellas cosas que pueden servir para reutilizar el agua. Creo como expuse en ese mensaje que la forma de depurar las aguas que tienen en Murcia son un modelo a seguir, creo que han conseguido una capacidad inédita de depuración del agua (otra cosa es que se hace con ese agua, como se vio en otros hilos en referencia a aumentar el caudal de los rios haciendo caso a la directriz de caudal ecológico). Todo ello redunda en beneficio de todos no solo de los que viven en esa zona, sino del pais entero, y en concreto de otras comunidades: La cuenca del Jucar tiene ramas en Aragón y Castilla la mancha y luego llega a la C. Valenciana, si no se han depurado en Teruel o Cuenca... el agua que llegue a Valencia sera de mala calidad y no podra ser reutilizada, provocará malos olores, etc. he cogido esta cuenca como podría haber usado otras.

Creo que es necesario atajar esos "abusos" que todo el mundo creo que debía condenar, lo de opinar ya va en cada uno, e intentar proponer soluciones.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Pero si el agricultor se queda los 5 € y no los gasta, no se generan los 45 € de riqueza posteriores. Realmente solo son 5 €, pero al haberlos usado 10 veces, la riqueza generada son, efectivamente los 50€. Es el problema de guardar los ahorros. Si el agricultor no le da los 5 € al restaurante de Madrid, su dueño no podrá gastárselos en la casa rural, y así sucesivamente.

También pasa lo mismo dentro de la contabilidad de una misma comunidad, si el gasto (y consiguiente declaración) se hacen dentro de la comunidad de origen.

Lo que no entiendo, es que si un sector (AAPP) es un gasto y no produce ingresos, ¿cómo contabiliza en positivo en el PIB?

Perdón por el offtopic.

----------


## javiero

No, no.... Luján, no....  La riqueza creada no son 50, es un error, no es así..... La riqueza creada son 5, exclusivamente, yo no soy un súper experto en macroeconomía, lo digo, porque puedo incurrir en errores, pero eso son nociones básicas, que creo tener claras... El sector terciario no crea riqueza (no al menos directamente), únicamente se puede considerar así, el que capta capitales extranjeros, luego ya, hay teorías macroeconómicas para todo, incluso las que dicen, que tampoco todo el sector secundario crea riqueza, eso ya, más discutible, en lo que si que no difiere ninguna es que el sector primario, es creador de riqueza. Y a tu pregunta, pues se incluye en el pib, porque el pib no es creación de riqueza como tal. Mira, que es muy difícil de explicar así, no es una cuestión sencilla, por eso he puesto esos dos ejemplos, porque me parecían muy ilustrativos, cualquiera es consciente que una adminstración pública no produce ingresos, (no al menos directamente), sino que supone un gasto, y sin embargo, va incluído en esa estadística, con lo que, queda claro, que tal estadística no se refiere a la creación de riqueza.....

----------


## Nodoyuna

Estás entrando en un terreno muy farragoso, la contabilidad nacional, creo que lo que dices no tiene nada que ver con lo que discutimos aquí que es la importancia de la agricultura en Murcia y la forma de verlo es por el VAB o por la aportación en el PIB y los datos los hemos aportado Lujan y yo.

----------


## javiero

Lo siento, ya he empezado diciendo que los datos aportados eran correctísimos, no así su interpretación, pero vamos, que ya está, dejo el tema porque tampoco tiene mucho que ver con el hilo. Un abrazo a todos, y disculpas si he dado el tostón....

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esos datos parece que corroboran bastante los datos de exportación, que es otro baremo que ha quedado claramente demostrado que se exagera de una manera brutal para justificar el trasvase.
Yo creo que no hay que meterse en farragosidades, la realidad de las cifras es demoledora.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Lo siento, ya he empezado diciendo que los datos aportados eran correctísimos, no así su interpretación, pero vamos, que ya está, dejo el tema porque tampoco tiene mucho que ver con el hilo. Un abrazo a todos, y disculpas si he dado el tostón....


No, no, no es ningún tostón, lo que pasa es que es una discusión completamente diferente. En cuanto a la interpretación... si dices que la agricultura es un 30% en Murcia y su produccion significa el 30% de la agricultura nacional se interpreta que es muy importante, si damos los datos de que es un 5%  entonces la interpretación es que no es tan importante, no entiendo que no sea correcta esta interpretación.

----------


## Held

> Si, Luis, a mí tampoco me gustan las cifras cuando se trata de un tema como el trasvase. Pero se construyó en base a unas cifras determinadas, y se mantiene y justifica o deslegitima en base a otras. Por eso son importantes.
> 
>  Pero con respecto a las cifras que pones, en los 73.000 puestos de trabajo están incluidos los de pesca, alimentación y los de la agricultura en general. Cuando los que dependen del trasvase son una parte de los de la agricultura y los indirectos.
> 
>  Repito, no toda la agricultura murciana depende del trasvase, lo que depende del trasvase es 1/3 aproximadamente.
> 
>  Y en cuanto a los puestos de trabajo, yo no quiero que desaparezca ni uno más en España por supuesto. Pero no hay que olvidar que en la zona cedente desaparecieron muchos cuando el trasvase empezó a funcionar, y que otros sectores productivos españoles también han sufrido enormemente. Hay que recordar las reconversiones de los 80 y los 90 en los Altos Hornos de el País Vasco y Sagunto, la minería, el sector naval, en Renfe, ahora Iberia, y los que nadie se acuerda, como es el pequeño comercio y pymes, que están sufriendo una enorme sangría laboral. Lo nunca visto en Madrid, el eje Preciados-Arenal con locales vacíos de Se Vende o Se Alquila, eso es inaudito, bares que han echado a la mitad de la plantilla y muchos cerrando.
>  Mi respeto para todos ellos, tanto agricultores como mecánicos o camareros de donde sean.
> Lo que se trata es de dar unas cifras reales, porque, la verdad es que cuando se dan datos de empleo y producción que depende del trasvase, estos son tremendamente exagerados.
> ...


Hola Miguel:

El valor de las aportaciones medias a la cabecera del Tajo sobre el que se basa la ley, es, en la actualidad, falso. Sin medias tintas. Fué cierto en su momento, pero las condiciones han cambiado. Eso no es discutible.

En los datos que puse está muy claro que me refiero a todo el sector, no sólo al trasvase. No he encontrado datos de ningún centro de estadística oficial ni del porcentaje del PIB que supone el trasvase. Si alguien los conoce, le quedaría muy agradecido si los compartiera. Pero podemos hacer una estimación sólo para Murcia. Considerando que del número de trabajadores del sector primario, la mitad se dediquan a la agricultura y que de éstos, la mitad se dedican al regadío, los empleos directos que generaría el trasvase, suponiendo que son un tercio del total, son unos 6000. 
Como muy bien dices, no nos podemos olvidar que en la zona de los embalses desaparecieron puestos de trabajo. No repitamos los errores del pasado. Se tiene que reactivar la zona cedente, pero no a costa de deprimir ninguna otra. Destruir los puestos de trabajo que genera el trasvase sigue sin ser una opción desde mi punto de vista. 

¡Saludos!

----------


## javiero

> No, no, no es ningún tostón, lo que pasa es que es una discusión completamente diferente. En cuanto a la interpretación... si dices que la agricultura es un 30% en Murcia y su produccion significa el 30% de la agricultura nacional se interpreta que es muy importante, si damos los datos de que es un 5%  entonces la interpretación es que no es tan importante, no entiendo que no sea correcta esta interpretación.


Pues porque ya he explicado, que esa estadística no es de creación de riqueza, en esa estadística que la agricultura ocupa un 5%, las administraciones públicas ocupan un 20%, las cuales, obviamente, no crean riqueza, sino todo lo contrario, son un gasto; lo cual es un ejemplo inequívoco, de que esa estadística no se refiere a creación de riqueza por sectores productivos....

----------


## javiero

> Hola Miguel:
> 
> El valor de las aportaciones medias a la cabecera del Tajo sobre el que se basa la ley, es, en la actualidad, falso. Sin medias tintas. Fué cierto en su momento, pero las condiciones han cambiado. Eso no es discutible.
> 
> En los datos que puse está muy claro que me refiero a todo el sector, no sólo al trasvase. No he encontrado datos de ningún centro de estadística oficial ni del porcentaje del PIB que supone el trasvase. Si alguien los conoce, le quedaría muy agradecido si los compartiera. Pero podemos hacer una estimación sólo para Murcia. Considerando que del número de trabajadores del sector primario, la mitad se dediquan a la agricultura y que de éstos, la mitad se dedican al regadío, los empleos directos que generaría el trasvase, suponiendo que son un tercio del total, son unos 6000. 
> Como muy bien dices, no nos podemos olvidar que en la zona de los embalses desaparecieron puestos de trabajo. No repitamos los errores del pasado. Se tiene que reactivar la zona cedente, pero no a costa de deprimir ninguna otra. Destruir los puestos de trabajo que genera el trasvase sigue sin ser una opción desde mi punto de vista. 
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Empleos directos. Luego ese melocotón, por ejemplo, se lleva a una fábrica de conservas, y crea tantos empleos o más que en el campo, y después, una empresa de transportes, los carga y los lleva para exportar, compra cabezas tractoras en un concesionario, otra empresa, fabrica envases metálicos para las conserveras, y un largo etcétera, que compone el tejido productivo, y que crea muchísimos miles de puestos de trabajo.... Muy, pero que muy difícil cuantificar...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hola Miguel:
> 
> El valor de las aportaciones medias a la cabecera del Tajo sobre el que se basa la ley, es, en la actualidad, falso. Sin medias tintas. Fué cierto en su momento, pero las condiciones han cambiado. Eso no es discutible.
> 
> En los datos que puse está muy claro que me refiero a todo el sector, no sólo al trasvase. No he encontrado datos de ningún centro de estadística oficial ni del porcentaje del PIB que supone el trasvase. Si alguien los conoce, le quedaría muy agradecido si los compartiera. Pero podemos hacer una estimación sólo para Murcia. Considerando que del número de trabajadores del sector primario, la mitad se dediquan a la agricultura y que de éstos, la mitad se dedican al regadío, los empleos directos que generaría el trasvase, suponiendo que son un tercio del total, son unos 6000. 
> Como muy bien dices, no nos podemos olvidar que en la zona de los embalses desaparecieron puestos de trabajo. No repitamos los errores del pasado. Se tiene que reactivar la zona cedente, pero no a costa de deprimir ninguna otra. Destruir los puestos de trabajo que genera el trasvase sigue sin ser una opción desde mi punto de vista. 
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Muy de acuerdo contigo Luis.

 También en la no validez de los datos de las aportaciones de cabecera para la actualidad. Es más, como opinión personal, y basándome en ciertos hechos ocurridos cuando el trasvase del Ebro, opino que la media de aportaciones del Tajo y Guadiela sobre las que se basaron para calcular lo que tenemos ahora son, entre comillas, exageradas. Y que quede claro que es una opinión personal.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Pues porque ya he explicado, que esa estadística no es de creación de riqueza, en esa estadística que la agricultura ocupa un 5%, las administraciones públicas ocupan un 20%, las cuales, obviamente, no crean riqueza, sino todo lo contrario, son un gasto; lo cual es un ejemplo inequívoco, de que esa estadística no se refiere a creación de riqueza por sectores productivos....


Personalmente creo que estás poniendo excusas  para no reconocer que tus datos eran absolutamente erroneos. 

"El VAB representa el valor económico generado por una unidad productiva y se obtiene como saldo de la cuenta de producción, es decir, mediante la diferencia entre la producción de bienes y servicios y el consumo intermedio. Está referido en cada caso al tipo de rama de actividad o de sector institucional para el que se elabore la cuenta de producción".

Y el VAB por areas de actividad en Murcia es:
Servicios 65, 9%
Industria 13,5%
Construcción 12%
Agricultura 5%

Y aquí está la importancia, lo que aporta la agricultura al PIB murciano, y no hay más. Es verdad como decía Faeton (creo) que la agricultura es más importante por ser un sector estratégico e intensiva en mano de obra que lo que aporta estrictamente pero no tratemos de buscar tres pies al gato para tratar de llevarnoslo a nuestro huerto.

----------


## javiero

> Personalmente creo que estás poniendo excusas  para no reconocer que tus datos eran absolutamente erroneos. 
> 
> "El VAB representa el valor económico generado por una unidad productiva y se obtiene como saldo de la cuenta de producción, es decir, mediante la diferencia entre la producción de bienes y servicios y el consumo intermedio. Está referido en cada caso al tipo de rama de actividad o de sector institucional para el que se elabore la cuenta de producción".
> 
> Y el VAB por areas de actividad en Murcia es:
> Servicios 65, 9%
> Industria 13,5%
> Construcción 12%
> Agricultura 5%
> ...


Te equivocas si crees que voy por ahí, yo no tengo un huerto al que llevar a nadie, mis opiniones, aunque equivocadísimas puedan ser, no son sesgadas ni buscando nada, no tengo ningún interés, en serio, si me conocieras lo sabrías, pero bueno, que por mí ya está, y seguro estoy equivocado.......
Un abrazo a todos, y buen fin de semana!!!!!

----------


## Held

Buenas:

Como bien dice javiero, centrarse sólo en el PIB es un análisis incompleto, por eso busqué también el porcentaje sobre la población ocupada y el porcentaje de las exportaciones sobre las totales. Con estos datos se ve que la agricultura (estoy hablando de la agricultura en la Región de Murcia, no sólo de la región beneficiaria del trasvase) es un sector con una aportación pequeña al PIB, con un porcentaje de empleo del orden del doble que su contribución al PIB y con un nivel de exportaciones muy elevado. 

La producción de riqueza dependerá de la teoría económica que se use, para el Mercantilismo, la riqueza es la balanza comercial entre importaciones y exportaciones. Para el Liberalismo, que es la teoría económica más extendida en la actualidad, la riqueza es la suma total de los valores en cambio de los bienes en poder de la nación (Adam Smith). Se entiende como bien o producto algo por lo que se paga.
El PIB es un indicador de riqueza desde el punto de vista liberal, por eso entra el sector terciario, puesto que según esta teoría, sí que produce riqueza.
La balanza comercial es un indicador de riqueza desde el punto de vista mercantilista. Aquí el sector servicios no entra porque no produce bienes exportables.
Espero haber aclarado algo. Es un análisis muy simplificado, pero mis conocimientos de economía no dan para mucho más.

¡Saludos!

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Te equivocas si crees que voy por ahí, yo no tengo un huerto al que llevar a nadie, mis opiniones, aunque equivocadísimas puedan ser, no son sesgadas ni buscando nada, no tengo ningún interés, en serio, si me conocieras lo sabrías, pero bueno, que por mí ya está, y seguro estoy equivocado.......
> Un abrazo a todos, y buen fin de semana!!!!!


Lo mismo para ti (el buen fin de semana). Y mis disculpas si te han molestado mis palabras, hablaba un poco en general porque es algo que en general hacemos todos (yo probablemente el primero). Un cordial saludo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Que te puedes esperar de un ministro que dice cosas como ésta:



O como ésta otra en el minuto 12:06

http://www.tv3.cat/30minuts/reportat...es-turbulentes

 Es un reportaje de tv3 muy interesante sobre el agua y el trasvase del Ebro. El interlocutor habla en catalán, se entiende bien para los que hablamos en castellano. Y la mayoría de lo que se dice es también en castellano, sobre todo lo que dice Cañete, ja,ja,ja.

 Si no se puede poner aquí me lo decís y lo pongo donde corresponde.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Buenas:
> 
> Como bien dice javiero, centrarse sólo en el PIB es un análisis incompleto, por eso busqué también el porcentaje sobre la población ocupada y el porcentaje de las exportaciones sobre las totales. Con estos datos se ve que la agricultura (estoy hablando de la agricultura en la Región de Murcia, no sólo de la región beneficiaria del trasvase) es un sector con una aportación pequeña al PIB, con un porcentaje de empleo del orden del doble que su contribución al PIB y con un nivel de exportaciones muy elevado. 
> 
> La producción de riqueza dependerá de la teoría económica que se use, para el Mercantilismo, la riqueza es la balanza comercial entre importaciones y exportaciones. Para el Liberalismo, que es la teoría económica más extendida en la actualidad, la riqueza es la suma total de los valores en cambio de los bienes en poder de la nación (Adam Smith). Se entiende como bien o producto algo por lo que se paga.
> El PIB es un indicador de riqueza desde el punto de vista liberal, por eso entra el sector terciario, puesto que según esta teoría, sí que produce riqueza.
> La balanza comercial es un indicador de riqueza desde el punto de vista mercantilista. Aquí el sector servicios no entra porque no produce bienes exportables.
> Espero haber aclarado algo. Es un análisis muy simplificado, pero mis conocimientos de economía no dan para mucho más.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Yo tampoco sé mucho más, aunque estoy licenciado en económicas, pero creo que estás mezclando conceptos. La balanza comercial no mide la riqueza de un pais sino el saldo de las operaciones comerciales (exclusivamente de mercanciás por eso no están incluidos los servicios, que sí se exportan tambien y están incluidos en la balanza de pagos), y creo que la prueba más evidente es la situación actual, la balanza comercial no deja de mejorar pero desde luego la riqueza no.
El PIB mide la riqueza generada durante un año, pero es verdad que no es un medidor completo, sobre todo en un pais cómo España: no mide la economía sumergida, pero para los objetivos para los que nosotros estamos usando aquí, con todas las limitaciones que tenemos, estos son los datos básicos que nos dan una idea de la importancia de cada sector.

----------


## Calatravo

Vamos con más cosas. Por aquello de los caudales en Aranjuez y Toledo os enlazo la dotación de riego para este año en la Real Acequia del Tajo. 

28,23hm para la vega de Aranjuez que también deben ser tenidos en cuenta.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...uez%202013.pdf


Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

12000 m3/hectárea me parece demasiado en cinco meses y medio. En mi humilde opinión. En otros sitios están entre 4000 y 6000 en todo el año.

----------


## Calatravo

> 12000 m3/hectárea me parece demasiado en cinco meses y medio. En mi humilde opinión. En otros sitios están entre 4000 y 6000 en todo el año.


Sí, es mucho Perdiguera. Hay que tener en cuenta que se cultiva fresa y que al menos en Huelva están por encima de los 7000m3/hectarea/año. Pero creo que es también una cuestión de que la red de acequias no sea todo lo eficiente que debiera, pérdidas hay seguro.

Todavía no están las correspondientes a 2013, que serán la misma cantidad, os pongo las de 2012:

Canal de las Aves: 42,85Hm

http://www.realcortijosanisidro.com/...las%20Aves.pdf

Caz Chico-Azuda: 13,74Hm

http://www.realcortijosanisidro.com/...hico-Azuda.pdf


Que sumados a los 28,23Hm que he puesto anteriormente de la Acequia Real hacen 84,82Hm que se derivan del Tajo para la Vega de Aranjuez. 
Es decir, que en un periodo de 6 meses aprox (180 días) se detraen diariamente más de 5m3/sg del caudal del Tajo, antes de Toledo

Zona regable Aranjuez:

http://www.chtajo.es/Confederacion/I...uez%20copy.jpg


Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Yo no conozco el cultivo de la fresa en Aranjuez, pero he oído y visto el del fresón de Huelva y éste se cultiva en invernadero y por goteo. Aunque el sabor de la fresa no tiene nada que ver con el fresón. Lo que me preocupa es tanta agua en tan poco tiempo y para una sola aplicación.

----------


## Calatravo

El cultivo de fresa en Aranjuez es mucho anterior y la producción mucho menor. De hecho hasta hay un tren turístico llamado "de la fresa". 

Además no se cultiva fresón, ni se hace en invernaderos. Es fresa salvaje (fragaria vesca) de fruto mucho más pequeño que cualquier fresa o hibrído que se pueda encontrar en supermercados. Van al mercado gourmet

Se cultivan en huertas históricas, diseñadas en el siglo XVIII bajo el reinado de Carlos III en torno o cerca del Real Cortijo de San Isidro como explotación experimental. Dejo un vídeo






Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

También se cultiva espárrago (espero que no haya desaparecido) y huerta biológica de alta calidad. la mayoría de los restaurantes tipo gourmet van allá a por sus productos. Los chef de los restaurantes de autor de Aranjuez y diversas zonas, en gran parte van incluso a seleccionar el producto.

 Merece la pena probarlo y comer ppr allí.

 Luego al turismo, que demanda bastante la fresa de Aranjuez se le venden otras variedades, ya que no hya producción suficiente ente la demanda de los restaurantes.

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Estos mensajes son justificaciones al elevado consumo? Porque en Gavà también se cultivan espárragos, y muy buenos por cierto, y se consume mucha menos agua.

----------


## Calatravo

> ¿Estos mensajes son justificaciones al elevado consumo?



En lo que a mi respecta, mi anterior mensaje era la contestación a parte de uno tuyo anterior. Se me olvidó citarlo




> Yo no conozco el cultivo de la fresa en Aranjuez, pero he oído y visto el del fresón de Huelva y éste se cultiva en invernadero y por goteo. Aunque el sabor de la fresa no tiene nada que ver con el fresón.



Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Es que parece que se considere adecuado, en aras de la exquisita calidad, el consumo de agua tan elevado.
Lo que no entiendo es lo de huerta biológica de alta calidad. Creo que cualquier cultivo es biológico por lo que está demás llamar biológico a cualquier cultivo. Si se le quiere llamar ecológico en vez de biológico me parece que va a ser que no, por el excesivo consumo de agua, claro.
¿Se puede decir que el consumo de agua en la huerta de Aranjuez es excesivo? ¿si es así por qué no se dice claramente? ¿es que acaso es contraproducente decirlo? ¿por qué no se mejoran las conducciones para aumentar la eficiencia? ¿es necesario regar a manta? ¿cuanto cuesta ese agua? si ese agua se emplea de abril a octubre, ¿no es cuando más huele el agua en Toledo? ¿Se hace algo por mejorar la distribución?

----------


## Calatravo

> ¿Se puede decir que el consumo de agua en la huerta de Aranjuez es excesivo? ¿si es así por qué no se dice claramente? ¿es que acaso es contraproducente decirlo?¿por qué no se mejoran las conducciones para aumentar la eficiencia? ¿es necesario regar a manta? ¿cuanto cuesta ese agua? si ese agua se emplea de abril a octubre, ¿no es cuando más huele el agua en Toledo? ¿Se hace algo por mejorar la distribución?



Yo ya dije que me parecía excesivo. En cuanto al resto de preguntas, sí que se hace mucho por mejorar la red, pero las acequias históricas están protegidas estructuralemente con lo que es difícil su modificación.Pongo un extracto de algunas de las obras acometidas en los años 2010 y 2011:

_2010_

a)Servicios ejecución diversas operaciones conservacion y mantenimientoZZRR. Estremera y Aranjuez. 
b) Reparación canal de las Aves p.k. 10,23 a 15,08
c) Reconstrucción acueducto Martín Román p.k. 29,100 Canal de las Aves
d) Mejora de la regulación red principal Canales de Aranjuez

_2011_

a)Reconstrucción Canal de las Aves en el P.K. 3, 700
b)Redacción del proyecto de modernización del Canal de las Aves
c)Reparación parcial de las acequia Valdelascuevas, Vadillo, y el Amparo,
PK 18+900 y 18+650 en la real Acequia del Tajo.


Sobre el precio del agua, los datos de este año tendría que buscarlos, los que pongo a continuación son de 2011 y sólo para la zona regable de Aranjuez:

Tarifa utilización agua usuario riego: 98,97€/ha
Tarifa uso agua: 0,019794 €/m3

Para la zona regable de Estremera, año 2011:

Tarifa utilización agua usuario riego:129,88 €/ha
Tarifa uso agua:0,025975 €/m3

Edito:

Las tarifas para 2012 para Aranjuez fueron:

Tarifa utilización agua usuario riego: 120,63€/ha
Tarifa uso agua:   0,024125 €/m3


Saludos

----------


## Azakán

1. Se gasta agua en regar, efectivamente. Pero en la Cuenca del Tajo (la de menor porcentaje de regadío de España) se riegan casi exclusivamente terrenos de vega, inmediatos al río (lo puede ver cualquiera en foto aérea) mientras que en el resto de cuencas de España se están regando terrenos de páramo y desierto, alejadísimos de los ríos sin contemplaciones.

2. ¿Cómo no se va a gastar más agua por hectárea que en otras cuencas? Si el Estado no se gasta un duro en la cuenca del Tajo. Copio literal de la noticia, del 30 de noviembre del año pasado, de la última inversión estatal en modernización de regadíos. Ojito con las cifras de inversión en Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid, a comparar con el resto de España.

*El Gobierno autoriza una inversión de casi 700 millones para la modernización de regadíos*

*Por comunidades autónomas, las inversiones previstas son las siguientes: Andalucía (243,6 millones de euros), Castilla y León (173,6 millones), Aragón (75,1 millones), Comunidad Valenciana (65,4 millones de euros), Murcia (52,8 millones), Extremadura (43,3 millones), Cataluña (35,8 millones), Castilla La-Mancha (6,5 millones) y Madrid (200.000 euros).*

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-y...130143622.html

No hay más que decir.

----------


## perdiguera

> 1. Se gasta agua en regar, efectivamente. Pero en la Cuenca del Tajo (la de menor porcentaje de regadío de España) se riegan casi exclusivamente terrenos de vega, inmediatos al río (lo puede ver cualquiera en foto aérea) mientras que en el resto de cuencas de España se están regando terrenos de páramo y desierto, alejadísimos de los ríos sin contemplaciones.
> 
> 2. ¿Cómo no se va a gastar más agua por hectárea que en otras cuencas? Si el Estado no se gasta un duro en la cuenca del Tajo. Copio literal de la noticia, del 30 de noviembre del año pasado, de la última inversión estatal en modernización de regadíos. Ojito con las cifras de inversión en Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid, a comparar con el resto de España.
> 
> *El Gobierno autoriza una inversión de casi 700 millones para la modernización de regadíos*
> 
> *Por comunidades autónomas, las inversiones previstas son las siguientes: Andalucía (243,6 millones de euros), Castilla y León (173,6 millones), Aragón (75,1 millones), Comunidad Valenciana (65,4 millones de euros), Murcia (52,8 millones), Extremadura (43,3 millones), Cataluña (35,8 millones), Castilla La-Mancha (6,5 millones) y Madrid (200.000 euros).*
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/castilla-y...130143622.html
> ...


Con todo el respeto, y con tu permiso, creo que sí hay que decir algo más.
El hecho que las hectáreas de regadío estén cercanas al río no creo que obliguen a ser excesivos en su consumo ni que las zonas alejadas del río no tengan derecho a ser regadas. 
El hecho de que el gobierno no invierta en modernización no debería justificar el exceso en el consumo de agua y además no vale con decir que es una discriminación ya que no se dice cómo se han establecido las prioridades ni si hay disposición local a la mejora.
Pero por lo menos espero que no sean esos los últimos euros gastados en modernización sino que habrán más, aunque me alegro de que se gasten.
Sigo sin encontrar justificación a gastar seis veces más de agua por hectárea y año en ese lugar que en otros. Lo siento pero lo veo así.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El Canal de las Aves, además de regar terrenos adyacentes al Tajo, antiguamente hasta Toledo, es el que da agua a los jardines que están en la zona de la Casita del Principe, en esos jardines hay unos cursos de agua ornamenteles de la época que comenta Calatravo, incluso con estanques y fuentes, uno de los más conocidos, protegidos y visitados es el estanque con los kioskos chinescos.

Luego, en la actualidad, el Canal de las Aves, desemboca en el río Algodor, un poco más abajo de la desembocadura del Tajo en el Jarama, por lo que el exceso de agua no consumida, vuelve al río ya que la toma de desembocadura está al lado de la desembocadura del Algodor en el Tajo-Jarama.
 NO SE PIERDE
 No hay que olvidar que el Canal de las Aves, al igual que otras obras hidraúlicas del Sitio Real de Aranjuez están protegidos, y que su mantenimiento debe seguir una estrictas normas que no permiten meter un cementazo y dejarlo listo, como han hecho con el canal del Jarama, que es horroroso.

 A ver si ahora el Canal de las Aves, que genera en turismo una gran cantidad de dinero va a haber que rellenarlo y sepultarlo.
 El problema no es el Canal de las Aves, sino que el Tajo no debería llevar un caudal en Aranjuez que le haga desembocar en el Jarama, sino que debería ser al contrario.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

No creo que haya dicho que el agua se pierda, ni que no se deba emplear en lo que se hace. No tengo nada en contra de que se utilice el agua en temas lúdicos y turísticos.
La noticia que puso Calatravo no hablaba de usos lúdicos ni turísticos sino de regadíos, incluso hablaba de turnos de riego, creo recordar, así que te ruego que no desvíes el tema de conversación, que está en la dotación asignada por hectárea y no en si se debe llenar de aguas u hormigón los canales de Aranjuez.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo único que pienso es que me asombra tanto interés ahora por ésto y ninguno en las denuncias de por ejemplo "linea 900" del mal uso del agua en Murcia.
Porque yo no he visto ninguna crítica tuya al respecto.
Lo que yo he hecho es explicar un poco el funcionamiento, en parte riego y en parte lúdico, del Canal de las Aves, en ningún momento me he parado a pensar si es mucha o poca la asignación de agua por hectárea. Lo acabo de ver cuando he leído el documento de Calatravo. Y si es una cantidad excesiva, pues también lo diré, por supuesto.
 No se puede justificar unas cosas y cargar contra otras, hay que ser algo más imparcial.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calatravo

Beneficio medio del regadío en la cuenca, en €/m3, incluidas ayudas PAC (2011). Fuente: CHT






Edito porque no se ve muy bien creo;(abridlo en pestaña nueva, para verlo más grande). Por si no podéis verlo bien dejo los datos

Zona regable Estremera: entre 0,06 y 0,03€/m3

Zona regable Aranjuez:

a) Vega Norte Tajo <<<<<<< entre 0,15 y 0,06 €/m3
b) Vega Sur Tajo <<<<<<<<  entre 0,06 y 0,03€/m3

----------


## perdiguera

> Lo único que pienso es que me asombra tanto interés ahora por ésto y ninguno en las denuncias de por ejemplo "linea 900" del mal uso del agua en Murcia.
> Porque yo no he visto ninguna crítica tuya al respecto.
> Lo que yo he hecho es explicar un poco el funcionamiento, en parte riego y en parte lúdico, del Canal de las Aves, en ningún momento me he parado a pensar si es mucha o poca la asignación de agua por hectárea. Lo acabo de ver cuando he leído el documento de Calatravo. Y si es una cantidad excesiva, pues también lo diré, por supuesto.
>  No se puede justificar unas cosas y cargar contra otras, hay que ser algo más imparcial.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel.


Veamos, como siempre te asombro con mis mensajes, quizá lo mejor es que no los mires siquiera. Porque responder desviando la atención otra vez no parece que te asombre. 
En Murcia, bueno en el Sureste en general, se hace un muy mal uso del agua. Como tenemos tantas hectáreas de regadíos ilegales , unas 10.000 nuevas al año, según una organización ecologista, que alguien ha cuantificado en esta página de foros.embalses.net en 200.000 más o menos, no podemos dotar suficientemente las legales con el agua correspondiente. Pero es que no parece que los números salgan: hay unas 180.000 legales, que sumadas a pongamos  150.000 ilegales nos dan 330.000 que a una dotación de unos 4.000 m3/Ha y año nos da que usamos para regar 1.320 Hm3 de agua que no sé bien de dónde sale, pues del ATS, para riego están saliendo unos 240 al  año y la cuenca aporta una media de 310 Hm3 desde el año 1981 (datos de la página web de la CHS). 
Veamos también, si lo acababas de ver cuando has visto el documento de Calatravo, supongo que el anterior a tu mensaje, has tenido que leer mi mensaje también, para responder lo que has respondido refiriéndote a: 




> El Canal de las Aves, además de regar terrenos adyacentes al Tajo, antiguamente hasta Toledo, es el que da agua a los jardines que están en la zona de la Casita del Principe, en esos jardines hay unos cursos de agua ornamenteles de la época que comenta Calatravo, incluso con estanques y fuentes, uno de los más conocidos, protegidos y visitados es el estanque con los kioskos chinescos.
> 
> Luego, en la actualidad, el Canal de las Aves, desemboca en el río Algodor, un poco más abajo de la desembocadura del Tajo en el Jarama, por lo que el exceso de agua no consumida, vuelve al río ya que la toma de desembocadura está al lado de la desembocadura del Algodor en el Tajo-Jarama.
>  NO SE PIERDE
>  No hay que olvidar que el Canal de las Aves, al igual que otras obras hidraúlicas del Sitio Real de Aranjuez están protegidos, y que su mantenimiento debe seguir una estrictas normas que no permiten meter un cementazo y dejarlo listo, como han hecho con el canal del Jarama, que es horroroso.
> 
> A ver si ahora el Canal de las Aves, que genera en turismo una gran cantidad de dinero va a haber que rellenarlo y sepultarlo.
>  El problema no es el Canal de las Aves, sino que el Tajo no debería llevar un caudal en Aranjuez que le haga desembocar en el Jarama, sino que debería ser al contrario.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Porque si no ¿a qué viene esa respuesta? Y no dices que la cantidad sea excesiva sino que si lo es lo diré, por supuesto o ¿quizá es que 12.000 m3/ha y medio año es poco? ¿hay algún regadío que consuma eso en España?
En los cuatro o cinco mensajes que llevo hablando de esto no estoy cargando contra nadie, sino diciendo que me parece excesiva la dotación. Eso son realidades, salvo que se intente justificar con argumentos, que todavía no he encontrado, sobre el riego en Aranjuez.

Me gusta que hables de imparcialidad, es un buen comienzo.

----------


## Held

A mí también me parece una barbaridad de agua, por mucho que la huerta de Aranjuez sea una huerta histórica. No creo que se necesite esa cantidad, hay muchos métodos de ahorro de agua a su disposición que podrían usar. Lo que me parece bien es que intenten mejorar la calidad del producto que cultivan.
Que se cultive en la vega es lo normal porque es donde la tierra es más fértil.

¡Saludos!

----------


## NoRegistrado

Estoy intentando hablar con la responsable, en parte, de la agricultura de la zona de Aranjuez. La he llamado varias veces a ver si me puede explicar too con detalle. No he conseguido contactarla. En cuanto pueda hacerlo, pondré aquí lo que me diga.
Lo que sí me han dicho es que acaban de crear una Comunidad de Regantes, ya que hasta ahora, aunque regaban, no estaban oficialmente reconocidos (sic)

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿y qué sentido tiene discutir sobre el riego de la fresa en un hilo sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura? Es muy posible que se pueda optimizar su riego (no tengo ni idea) pero todavía se siguen regando cítricos por inundación en Levante, es verdad que ya queda poco, pero queda. Creo que esta discusión sobre riego de la fresa en Aranjuez debería estar en otro hilo, no sé que tiene que ver con el trasvase.

----------


## Calatravo

> ¿y qué sentido tiene discutir sobre el riego de la fresa en un hilo sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura? Es muy posible que se pueda optimizar su riego (no tengo ni idea) pero todavía se siguen regando cítricos por inundación en Levante, es verdad que ya queda poco, pero queda. Creo que esta discusión sobre riego de la fresa en Aranjuez debería estar en otro hilo, no sé que tiene que ver con el trasvase.


Pues es offtopic y como yo fuí el primero que habló de ello entono el mea culpa. El fondo de la cuestión es que los 84Hm que se detraen al Tajo en Aranjuez también influyen para que el Tajo sea en Toledo lo que es, el Jarama.

A continuación paso a detallar los precios del agua de riego para regadíos y otros usos en la cabecera del Tajo, año 2011.
Todas las zonas de regadío se encuentran aguas abajo de Entrepeñas y Buendía, comprenden básicamente Riegos del Henares y del Bornova:

Canon de regulación para beneficiarios de riego: 8,35 €/ha
Canon de regulación para uso de riego de Patrimonio del Estado: 5,33 €/ha
Canon de regulación para beneficiarios de abastecimiento y otros usos del agua, excepto los hidroeléctricos: 0,003004 €/m3
Canon de regulación para beneficiarios de riego del Sudeste:  0,003004 €/m3

Beneficio medio del regadío en la cabecera del Tajo: entre 0,06 y 0,03 €/m3

A 31 de diciembre de 2010, la superficie total de regadío en la cuenca del Tajo era de 230.720ha,  el 7,1% del regadío nacional. Estaban compuestas por 114.500ha de zonas regables públicas y 116.220ha de regadíos privados. 

El consumo total de la campaña de regadíos 2009/2010 en la cuenca del Tajo fue de 1.142,41Hm, de los que en cabecera se utilizaron 56,16Hm (4,9% del total). En la zona de explotación número 4 o cabecera del Tajo, las hectáreas de regadío del Canal del Henares fueron de 7.877 y de 2.143 para riegos del Bornova. 

Es decir, que la dotación utilizada en esa campaña en la cabecera del Tajo fue de aproximadamente 5.600m3/ha.



Saludos!

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Pues es offtopic y como yo fuí el primero que habló de ello entono el mea culpa. El fondo de la cuestión es que los 84Hm que se detraen al Tajo en Aranjuez también influyen para que el Tajo sea en Toledo lo que es, el Jarama.


Pero es que estaría bueno que ahora no se pudiera regar la vega del Tajo con aguas del Tajo y se tenga que justificar, por eso lo digo. Hemos llegado hasta un punto de degeneración del tema que hasta hay que escribir estos mensajes que te agradezco, Calatravo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues es offtopic y como yo fuí el primero que habló de ello entono el mea culpa. El fondo de la cuestión es que los 84Hm que se detraen al Tajo en Aranjuez también influyen para que el Tajo sea en Toledo lo que es, el Jarama.
> 
> A continuación paso a detallar los precios del agua de riego para regadíos y otros usos en la cabecera del Tajo, año 2011.
> Todas las zonas de regadío se encuentran aguas abajo de Entrepeñas y Buendía, comprenden básicamente Riegos del Henares y del Bornova:
> 
> Canon de regulación para beneficiarios de riego: 8,35 €/ha
> Canon de regulación para uso de riego de Patrimonio del Estado: 5,33 €/ha
> Canon de regulación para beneficiarios de abastecimiento y otros usos del agua, excepto los hidroeléctricos: 0,003004 €/m3
> Canon de regulación para beneficiarios de riego del Sudeste:  0,003004 €/m3
> ...


Eso ya viene a coincidir con la media.

De todas maneras, en cuanto llegue la responsable de ese tema voy a hablar con ella.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero es que estaría bueno que ahora no se pudiera regar la vega del Tajo con aguas del Tajo y se tenga que justificar, por eso lo digo. Hemos llegado hasta un punto de degeneración del tema que hasta hay que escribir estos mensajes que te agradezco, Calatravo.


Entra dentro de la campaña emprendida por los promotores del famoso memorándum. Antes lo hacía Comos desde la FAC gastando ingentes cantidades de dinero público, ahora lo hace desde su puesto en la administración valenciana junto a Cerdá.
 Ahora tienen otro lema, en lugar de agua para votos, perdón, para todos, ahora es: el trasvase no se toca.
Y tienen muchos seguidores como se puede ver.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro, pero es que no debemos entrar en su juego. Es el colmo, nosotros justificando el riego de la vega del Tajo por agua del Tajo y mientras tanto los regantes murcianos guardando el agua del trasvase en Alarcón "para situaciones excepcionales" porque ahora no les hace falta... esto es demasiado ya, demasiado.

(hay algún problema? intento enviar el mensaje con el ordenador y me dice que mis mensajes han de aporbarse por los moderadores antes de publicarlos, he tenido que ponerlo con el tlf.)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por eso dije en el mensaje 1121 que me asombraba ese interés en ese agua y luego ninguno (más bien lo contrario) en los desmanes del trasvase.
 Y me sigo asombrando.
 Sobre todo cuando se pierde el doble que la cantidad total de ese canal (que luego se retorna al río) en las conducciones del TTS, cuando existe el mercadeo que denuncia línea 900, etc... O sobre la venta del agua en el 2008 del acuífero de Villena a Fontvella mientras se reclamaba el trasvase del Ebro, pasándose por el forro la ley y sacando un beneficio de 1,2 euros litro mientras se pide agua barata de a tomar por saco (subvencionada claro). La crisis al final ha ralentizado la puesta en marcha de la planta: pero sin ningún reparo, adelante con los faroles.
Si viera el mismo interés y la misma crítica al menos en las dos cosas...

Pero los tiempos que vienen son de éste estilo.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD.: A mí me ha pasado lo mismo con la aprobación del mensaje por parte de los moderadores días atrás.

----------


## Calatravo

Gestión del Trasvase;

Volumen de agua distribuido a las distintas comunidades de regantes y usuarios 2010, cuenca del Segura:
Recursos de Estremera: 9,2Hm
Recursos del Trasvase: 182 Hm
Pozos SCRATS: 4,1Hm
Recursos de la cuenca: 27,4Hm

Explotacion del Postrasvase 2010:

Aguas trasvasadas desde el Tajo para regadío;
-Total en origen: 231,631 Hm3
– Netos trasvasados: 182,223 Hm3

Aguas trasvasadas desde el Tajo para el abastecimiento de la Mancomunidad de Canales del
Taibilla;
- Total en origen: 107,700 Hm3
– Netos trasvasados: 87,984 Hm3

Aguas trasvasadas desde el Tajo para abastecimiento en la provincia de Almería:

– Total en origen: 9,070 Hm3
– Netos trasvasados: 6,052 Hm3

Peajes con cargo a las reservas tradicionales de la Cuenca. Servidos Netos en m3:

– Regadío: 27.402.958 m3
– Abastecimiento ayuntamiento de Murcia: 6.600.595 m3
– Abastecimiento ayuntamiento de Alcantarilla: 2.338.040 m3
– Total abastecimiento: 8.938.635 m3
– Total peaje: 36.341.593 m3

Recursos procedentes de la cesión de derechos de la CR de Estremera al Sindicato Central de
Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura:
– Volumen disponible a 1 de enero de 2010: 25,780 Hm3
– Volumen en origen: 0,000 Hm3
– Volumen aportado a nuestra cuenca: 0,000 Hm3

Expedientes sancionadores, año 2010:

Riego ilegal (Incluye riegos ilegales + extracciones de aguas + uso privativos aguas + ampliación regadío) : 70
Obras y ocupación en cauces (Incluye obras + ocupación + invasión + valla + trabajos + zona policía y servidumbre + depósitos cauce, etc.) : 268
Pozos ilegales (Incluye construcción + explotación pozos + sondeos): 55
No instalación contador : 4


Aprovechamientos agrarios:

Superficie bruta: 457.950ha
Recursos Propios: 370.125ha
Trasvase: 87.825ha
Exclusivo recursos propios: 259.772ha
Redotada de Trasvase: 110.353ha

Es decir, que la superficie susceptible de ser regada en parte o en su totalidad con agua del trasvase es de 198.178 ha (457.950 - 259.772)

Fuente:CHS, año 2010


Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *La Confederación del Tajo tantea botar un crucero en Entrepeñas y Buendía*
> 
> Los trayectos estudiados van de los 10 a los 40 kilómetros, se realizarán en catamaranes de 20 o 50 pasajeros y permitirían ver desde "la boca del infierno" a santuarios y ruinas romanas
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo ha detectado que en el embalse de Entrepeñas y Buendía hay potencial de visitantes suficiente para ‘botar’ un barco turístico y hacer así viajes organizados para grupos, que les llevarás a los extremos serpenteantes de cada pantano, donde podrán realizar paradas y ver iglesias, monasterios, antiguos molinos y neveras, piscifactorías, ciudades cubiertas por el agua.... Así se recoge en un Plan para el Uso Público y Adecuación Medioambiental de los dos embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, que también incluye la construcción de un sendero que bordee los dos embalses, nuevos aparcamientos, miradores, plataformas de baño, centros de interpretación, clubes náuticos y deportivos... En total, la inversión prevista puede llegar a los 15 millones de euros en la alternativa más ambiciosa, o a los 11,5 millones en la opción más económica.
>  En la actualidad todos esos proyectos están en versión preliminar y en la fase de información pública. En el caso del barco turístico hay varios proyectos en función de cada embalse. En Entrepeñas se barajan dos recorridos, uno de 10 kilómetros y otro de 23. También se estudia la posibilidad de adquirir un catamarán para 20 personas o para 50. En todo caso, este barco tendría salidas diarias del día 1 de abril hasta el 15 de octubre y los fines de semana del resto del año.
>  El recorrido iría por la orilla este del embalse. Saldría del embarcadero actual, cercano a la presa,  que sería acondicionado por 127.000 euros. Luego dejaría a su derecha lo que se conoce como ‘La boca del infierno’, entre las penínsulas de La Entrepeña y El Castillejo. Más adelante a la izquierda se podría ver en lo alto el santuario de la Virgen del Madroñal. En la parte final, el trayecto iría por una cola serpenteante del embalse. Pasaría por debajo del viaducto, dejaría Durón a la izquierda y a su ermita de la Virgen de la Esperanza,  y terminaría dando la vuelta en el saliente donde está la ermita de Santo Domingo.
>  El barco de Buendía tendría un recorrido de 20 a 40 kilómetros e igualmente se barajan catamaranes con capacidad de 20 o de 50 personas. También partiría del embarcadero acondicionado cercano a la presa y discurriría por la orilla norte del pantano. Nada más salir, en la ribera de frente se podrían ver algunas de las gigantescas caras esculpidas en la roca de la conocida como ‘Rutas de las Caras’. El catamarán rodearía la Peña Alta y dejaría a su izquierda la ermita de San Andrés, en homenaje al pueblo de Santa María de Poyos inundado por el embalse. Tras dar un rodeo por una zona más ancha, el embalse se estrecharía después y llevaría al barco primero hacia el lugar donde estaba el balneario La Isabela y luego  hacia el cerro donde se conservan las ruinas romanas de Ercávica, con su foro y sus termas. El Plan de la Confederación de Tajo contempla su restauración con una partida de 120.000 euros.  
>  Otro proyecto ambicioso de la Confederación Hidrográfica es la construcción de diques embalsables, de modo que haya zonas donde siempre haya una lámina suficiente de agua para el recreo. En el caso de Entrepeñas hay dos alternativas para que siempre tuviera agua la zona recreativa de Sacedón. El presupuesto en este caso está entre los 16 y 22 millones de euros según el proyecto elegido. En Buendía hay dos zonas en las que se podrían poner diques para el ocio. Una estaría por el municipio de Villalba del Rey y costaría entre 29 y 82 millones. La otra  entre los municipios de Castejón y Villar del Infantado, y costaría entre 9 y 14 millones.


http://www.latribunadetoledo.es/noti...3%B1as/buendia

Bueno, parece que hay proyectos. A ver si de una vez se aprovecha el potencial turístico de la zona. Promesas han habido siempre, veremos a ver en qué se queda.

 Lo único es que en algunas zonas por las que dice de ir el crucero, no va a ser posible en muchas ocasiones, incluso habla de la "península de la Entrepeña", cuando en realidad siempre ha sido una isla.

 Mejor que un crucero, yo propondría uno de éstos, así se podría utilizar más:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Eso se queda en nada seguro ¿quien tiene interés por da una vuelta por un pantano convertido en un lodazal?. Si dejaran agua estoy convencido de que tendría éxito, pero con los pantanos al 30% no va ni gente para poder dar una vuelta en barco... ridículo.

Recordaba haber leido un informe del ministerio sobre el riego por comunidades y anoche lo encontré:



Pues resulta que en el año 2008 (fecha del informe), todavía se riega en Murcia por inundación (gravedad) el 60% de la superficie, mientras en CLM sólamente el 32%...

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/agua/te...exto-completo/

----------


## Nodoyuna

Lo que hemos dicho estos días, llega a ser la situación tan escandalosa, está hecha la ley de tal modo que aunque no les haga falta el agua para regar, se les dota una cantidad y los regantes están pensando que hacer con ella y el presidente de los regantes, el ínclito Claver dice:

_"Una posibilidad es que los recursos permanezcan en la cabecera del Tajo y que los regadíos utilicen mientras el agua del Segura, que después sería devuelta. La otra opción es que queden almacenados en el embalse de Alarcón, a mitad de camino, que puede servir de depósito en situaciones excepcionales"_
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20130416.html

¿PERO QUÉ ES ESTO?
Si no les hace falta el agua evidentemente NO SE TRASVASA, pero claro como la ley está pensada para destrozar al Tajo y pisotear a sus ribereños pasan estas cosas, los regantes que no saben que hacer con el agua y pensando en almacenarla en un sitio u otro para otras veces...

Pero eso sí, el problema es el cultivo de la fresa en Aranjuez, que es puramente testimonial...

----------


## Held

Entiendo que este año la situación en la cuenca del Segura sea excepcional, pero desde mi punto de vista, se debería trasvasar SÓLO cuando sea necesario. Me parece de cajon. Son estas contradicciones las que demuestran que la ley está mal hecha.
Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y luego es a los ribereños a los que se les acusa de insolidarios, y más cosas, regando el 60% de la superficie por gravedad, en fín...

 ¿Os habeis fijado en donde piensan poner los pantalanes para acceder a los barcos/oruga turísticos?
 Luego pongo el documento, pero el billete va acompañado de unas cinchas y un cursillo rápido para hacer rápel.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## javiero

> Eso se queda en nada seguro ¿quien tiene interés por da una vuelta por un pantano convertido en un lodazal?. Si dejaran agua estoy convencido de que tendría éxito, pero con los pantanos al 30% no va ni gente para poder dar una vuelta en barco... ridículo.
> 
> Recordaba haber leido un informe del ministerio sobre el riego por comunidades y anoche lo encontré:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues resulta que en el año 2008 (fecha del informe), todavía se riega en Murcia por inundación (gravedad) el 60% de la superficie, mientras en CLM sólamente el 32%...
> 
> http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/agua/te...exto-completo/



J***r, Nodoyuna, es que, tienes fijación, todo lo llevas encaminado a lo mismo....  Fíjate, qué análisis haces hombre, intenta ver las cosas con un poco más de objetividad.......... Esa estadística que tú aportas, viene a decir, que en Murcia, el 36 % de los riegos, lo son por goteo, y en Castilla la Mancha, el 12 %..... Murcia triplica a Castilla la Mancha en riego por goteo, sin embargo, haces de esos datos la lectura que te place, como siempre...... y luego dices que si uno u otro, argumentan para llevarnos a nos se qué huerto, hombre, si es lo que haces tú continuamente..... Te lo digo con todo el cariño y máximo respeto, que conste.....   Un abrazo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> J***r, Nodoyuna, es que, tienes fijación, todo lo llevas encaminado a lo mismo....  Fíjate, qué análisis haces hombre, intenta ver las cosas con un poco más de objetividad.......... Esa estadística que tú aportas, viene a decir, que en Murcia, el 36 % de los riegos, lo son por goteo, y en Castilla la Mancha, el 12 %..... Murcia triplica a Castilla la Mancha en riego por goteo, sin embargo, haces de esos datos la lectura que te place, como siempre...... y luego dices que si uno u otro, argumentan para llevarnos a nos se qué huerto, hombre, si es lo que haces tú continuamente..... Te lo digo con todo el cariño y máximo respeto, que conste.....   Un abrazo.


Dice eso, sí, pero tambien dice lo que yo he comentado y tu obvias, y además es lo que es importante desde mi punto de vista, el riego por inundación que es el que consume agua enormemente (con mucho), y en este caso Murcia el 60% y CLM el 32% aunque luego en goteo, sí, es como tu dices, Murcia 36 CLM 12%. Entonces tan parcial es tu visión como la mía, pero como digo hablaba, esto viene de otro mensaje, del riego por inundación por la enorme cantidad de agua que precisa. Y todo viene, por que alguien estaba empeñado en el enorme consumo de agua que tiene Aranjuez, así que con el mismo cariño que tú dices, te digo que de todas formas este es un tema secundario cuando se ve como se están llevando el agua ahora mismo, lo que pasa es que los defensores del trasvase os vais a la "paja" en vez de a la "viga".

En cuanto a la fijación, sí, tengo, este año seguro que hubieramos tenido restricciones de algún tipo si no hubiera sido por estas últimas lluvias, y en Murcia seguro que no, como ya pasó en el 2006, y claro eso hace que tengamos fijación, a unos nos afecta de una manera y a otros de otra.

----------


## javiero

> Dice eso, sí, pero tambien dice lo que yo he comentado y tu obvias, y además es lo que es importante desde mi punto de vista, el riego por inundación que es el que consume agua enormemente (con mucho), y en este caso Murcia el 60% y CLM el 32% aunque luego en goteo, sí, es como tu dices, Murcia 36 CLM 12%. Entonces tan parcial es tu visión como la mía, pero como digo hablaba, esto viene de otro mensaje, del riego por inundación por la enorme cantidad de agua que precisa. Y todo viene, por que alguien estaba empeñado en el enorme consumo de agua que tiene Aranjuez, así que con el mismo cariño que tú dices, te digo que de todas formas este es un tema secundario cuando se ve como se están llevando el agua ahora mismo, lo que pasa es que los defensores del trasvase os vais a la "paja" en vez de a la "viga".
> 
> En cuanto a la fijación, sí, tengo, este año seguro que hubieramos tenido restricciones de algún tipo si no hubiera sido por estas últimas lluvias, y en Murcia seguro que no, como ya pasó en el 2006, y claro eso hace que tengamos fijación, a unos nos afecta de una manera y a otros de otra.


Si es que yo no soy defensor del trasvase.... Esa es la cuestión..... Lo he dicho mil veces, el Tajo no es la solución a los problemas en Levante, bastante castigado está ya........ Y por supuesto que estoy en contra de que se trasvase un años como este, faltaría más!!!  si es que, es de sentido común, pero intento no cegarme tampoco...  Es que, parece que todo el que se salga de una línea argumental única y parcial, es que está a favor del trasvase, y tampoco es eso.....

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Si es que yo no soy defensor del trasvase.... Esa es la cuestión..... Lo he dicho mil veces, el Tajo no es la solución a los problemas en Levante, bastante castigado está ya........ Y por supuesto que estoy en contra de que se trasvase un años como este, faltaría más!!!  si es que, es de sentido común, pero intento no cegarme tampoco...  Es que, parece que todo el que se salga de una línea argumental única y parcial, es que está a favor del trasvase, y tampoco es eso.....


No sé, claro, cada uno ve las cosas desde su punto de vista, pero creo que no hay duda de quienes son los danmificados con el trasvase y quienes los beneficiados, y esto no es una argumentación parcial, pero claro uno siempre busca argumentar su postura en cualquier discusión, creo que es lo normal.

----------


## Calatravo

Desde está madrugada el trasvase hacia Alarcón se ha reducido a unos 6m3/sg. Por Trillo el Tajo lleva unos 23m3/sg así que debería subir. 
Buendía no subirá mucho más, el Guadiela +Guadamejud aportan unos 12m3

Por cierto, ya se puede consultar el aforo del Tajo en Trillo en la web de la CHT

http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AR/mapa:H1



Saludos

----------


## faeton

> Por cierto, ya se puede consultar el aforo del Tajo en Trillo en la web de la CHT
> 
> http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AR/mapa:H1
> 
> Saludos


Siempre puedes hacerlo desde aquí:  http://servicios2.mma.es/saihs-web/V...0TRILLO&tipo=Q

Lo que es curioso es que ha aumentado el cauce en Almoguera a casi 13 m3/seg. Ahora parece que toca que se lo lleve La Sagra, Algodor, Girasol, Sureste de Madrid.

http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AR/mapa:H2

----------


## Calatravo

Gracias Faeton ya lo sabía, pero para mucha gente es más fácil encontrarlo en la web de la CHT porque los links a los aforos del marm están desparramados a lo largo de numerosos hilos  :Wink: 

Saludos!

----------


## Azakán

> Con todo el respeto, y con tu permiso, creo que sí hay que decir algo más.
> El hecho que las hectáreas de regadío estén cercanas al río no creo que obliguen a ser excesivos en su consumo ni que las zonas alejadas del río no tengan derecho a ser regadas. 
> El hecho de que el gobierno no invierta en modernización no debería justificar el exceso en el consumo de agua y además no vale con decir que es una discriminación ya que no se dice cómo se han establecido las prioridades ni si hay disposición local a la mejora.
> Pero por lo menos espero que no sean esos los últimos euros gastados en modernización sino que habrán más, aunque me alegro de que se gasten.
> Sigo sin encontrar justificación a gastar seis veces más de agua por hectárea y año en ese lugar que en otros. Lo siento pero lo veo así.


Y tienes razón, pero dos matizaciones:

1. Si bien no sabemos cómo el Estado determina la inversión, a la vista de los datos la diferencia es escandalosa.

2. Los regadíos de vega tienen un cierto porcentaje de retorno al río correspondiente. Los regadíos en medio del páramo del Campo de Cartagena (por ejemplo), cero patatero.

----------


## perdiguera

> Y tienes razón, pero dos matizaciones:
> 
> 1. Si bien no sabemos cómo el Estado determina la inversión, a la vista de los datos la diferencia es escandalosa.
> 
> 2. Los regadíos de vega tienen un cierto porcentaje de retorno al río correspondiente. Los regadíos en medio del páramo del Campo de Cartagena (por ejemplo), cero patatero.


Hay que leer la noticia para darse cuenta que una parte importante de la inversión no la paga ni el Estado ni Europa sino que la pagan los regantes. Si estos no quieren modificar sus riegos, porque tienen una buena cantidad de agua a un precio irrisorio, no parece posible que se invierta en modernizarlos. Y si no quieren la diferencia puede ser todo lo escandalosa que quieras pero no habrá más remedio que seguir pasando el agua por los canales. Ahí viene lo que ponía yo de disposición local a la mejora.
Cierto es que cuando se riega a manta cerca del cauce de un río existe un retorno importante al acuífero o al propio río, ya sea directamente mediante azarbes, correderas o como quiera que se llamen o a través de infiltraciones. Pero cuando se riega por goteo, como es el caso del páramo del Campo de Cartagena, no se escapa ni una gota; pero es que esos regadíos gastan, como máximo, 4.000m3/Ha y año, y se obtienen, en función del agua disponible tres o cuatro cosechas anuales en el mismo campo.
Más arriba se han puesto unas estadísticas de Has de riego en función del tipo de riego que se emplea. Sólo matizar una cosa: los regadíos del ATS, propios, TODOS, hace tiempo que no empleo las mayúsculas, son por goteo. Por una sencilla razón, no existen las acequias, no hay partidores, todo va por tubería con su contador y el agricultor puede o embalsarlo en su pequeña, o gran, balsa o regar directamente cuando le venga el agua, éste último caso no creo que llegue al 5% de los agricultores.
Por lo que respecta a las zonas de la cuenca que se redotan con agua del trasvase sinceramente lo desconozco si se riega en alguna a manta. Pero con el precio,por diferencia del de Aranjuez lo digo, que tiene el agua no creo que lo haga casi nadie.

Hablando de rentabilidad, los regantes del Tajo han vendido los derechos del agua, más de una vez al SCRATS. No casa eso mucho ni con la fecundidad de la vega ni con el retorno económico.

NoRegistrado: para desviar los temas eres un experto singular ¿a qué narices viene hablar de Villena y sus regantes? En primer lugar estábamos hablando de la dotación, que ponen unos papeles que yo no me he inventado, de unos canales, que no son del Henares sino que tienen otros nombres, la cual yo dije que la consideraba excesiva. En segundo lugar Villena no cae ni por asomo dentro de la zona regable del ATS o ¿es que aparte de no saber dimensiones ni multiplicar tampoco sabes geografía?
¿Qué pinta la línea 900 con sus denuncias en la dotación del canal de riegos de las aves? Evidentemente hay porquería por todos lados, en el sureste, que incluye Murcia pero que no es sólo Murcia, también y quizá mucha, pero no estábamos hablando de eso ahora.
¿Pero es tan difícil decir, sin esperar a la responsable del canal, que por cierto ya tarda en responder, que es una cantidad excesiva? Yo ya he dicho que el trasvase actual, como funciona actualmente, no está bien, y lo he dicho muchas veces, no me importa repetirlo más si hace falta, pero me gustaría ver algo parecido sobre el consumo de agua en los regadíos de Aranjuez, o la falta de depuración en CAM o, lo que más duele, ver permanentemente la palabra robo en ciertos mensajes, y más cuando nadie incumple la ley, aunque la ley sea mala o esté mal hecha y aplicada, cosa que yo también afirmo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Los datos que se han puesto ahí arriba son del Ministerio y son bien claros, un 60% de los riegos en Murcia son por inundación (2008). Yo tambien me he quedado sorprendido al verlo.


No sé si esto es mentira pero parece que la cosa no es tan clara como dicen (por mucho que pongan mayúsculas):

_Regadíos mixtos del Bajo Guadalentín. Surgieron en los años 40 a partir de la captación de aguas subte rráneas (valle del Guadalentín, Espuña- Mula y Santa-Yéchar), manantiales y aguas residuales, con redotaciones desde los años 80 del trasvase Tajo-Segura. El riego se realiza en un 10% por goteo y el resto por gravedad. Los cultivos son leñosos y rentables, las explotaciones pequeñas, familiares, de las que sólo un 26% ocupa trabajadores a tiempo parcial._ 

_Nuevos regadíos del valle del Guadalentín. Son modernos y utilizan aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Tienen sus límites en la margen izquierda del Guadalentín y en las cotas de 180 m (Librilla). En ellos dominan los cultivos leñosos, en explotaciones pequeñas y de tipo familiar que sólo en un 31% emplean, temporalmente, mano de obra ajena. El riego es por goteo en el 10% de las explotaciones, y el resto por gravedad a través de una red de tuberías y acequias._

http://www.atlasdemurcia.com/index.p...in-mazarron/7/

----------


## NoRegistrado

"experto singular en desviar temas", "no se de dimensiones ni de multiplicar ni tampoco de geografía".
 Bueno, corramos un tupido velo, pero tiene tela ésto.

 Ya he dicho que me parece excesiva la dotación. Para tu información, no sólo estoy intentando localizar a Noemí, que así se llama la responsable; sino que he ido ésta mañana por la vega de debajo de Fuentidueña, en donde se ha terminado la modernización y se ha transformado el riego en localizado por tubería y contador, costando una media de 30.000 euros al agricultor más la impulsión eléctrica el poner en marcha las explotaciones, aquí no hay subvención encubierta, cada agricultor va a pagar la parte que le toca de toda la obra y el coste total de la distribución del agua, motivo que está ralentizando la total puesta en marcha del sistema.

¿Te tomas tanto interés en eso mientras tú afirmabas que las pérdidas que tenían las tuberías del trasvase eran irrisorias y que calificabas (a ojo de buen cubero) en 25.000 litros solamente? ¿Cuándo la dotación a todo ese canal es la mitad de lo que se pierde en el transporte de agua del trasvase? ¿Cuándo una parte de la dotación del Canal de las Aves (sin determinar) va de nuevo al río a chorro porque tiene los usos ornamentales conocidos de un jardín histórico?

 Cuando se dice "robar el agua" no se escenifica como un pobre hortelano se lleva 2.000 litros o 20.000, ese pobre hortelano también es robado por los grandes vampiros del agua, aunque es al que ponen en la portada y se lleve los tortazos. Se dice "robar el agua" porque los principales beneficiarios de un trasvase salvaje son grandes empresas, que roturan terrenos en zona verde sin compasión, pinchando pozos y dictando a Cerdá como debe de extender los permisos a toro pasado, perjudicando a todos los regantes tradicionales, como por ejemplo la finca "El Chopillo" y otras muchas, por no hablar de la continua especulación urbanística sin control de ningún tipo. Cuando se pide agua de boca y previamente se ha cedido una parte importante del agua de cuenca al regadío, algo que no pasa en ningún sitio fuera de allí. Cuando se desprecian unas desaladoras nuevas que proporcionan agua segura y sin problemas de sequía ni trasvases, unas desaladoras que ya quisiéramos los madrileños si tuviéramos mar.

Con el de Villena, no me he referido al TTS. O ¿es que tu ves normal pedir hasta la extenuación el trasvase del Ebro, siendo la localidad más beligerante y luego vender a una multinacional una parte de tu acuífero? Me he indignado yo, pero mucho más las autoridades de la Generalitat valenciana.

 Te dije que me extrañaba tu interés en esas dotaciones, cuando no te he visto escribir una línea en contra de ni uno sólo de los puntos que te he puesto y otros muchos.

 Pero bueno, no me enfado, simplemente expongo las contradicciones que existen a lo largo de éste debate.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

> Los datos que se han puesto ahí arriba son del Ministerio y son bien claros, un 60% de los riegos en Murcia son por inundación (2008). Yo tambien me he quedado sorprendido al verlo.
> 
> 
> No sé si esto es mentira pero parece que la cosa no es tan clara como dicen (por mucho que pongan mayúsculas):
> 
> _Regadíos mixtos del Bajo Guadalentín. Surgieron en los años 40 a partir de la captación de aguas subte rráneas (valle del Guadalentín, Espuña- Mula y Santa-Yéchar), manantiales y aguas residuales, con redotaciones desde los años 80 del trasvase Tajo-Segura. El riego se realiza en un 10% por goteo y el resto por gravedad. Los cultivos son leñosos y rentables, las explotaciones pequeñas, familiares, de las que sólo un 26% ocupa trabajadores a tiempo parcial._ 
> 
> _Nuevos regadíos del valle del Guadalentín. Son modernos y utilizan aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Tienen sus límites en la margen izquierda del Guadalentín y en las cotas de 180 m (Librilla). En ellos dominan los cultivos leñosos, en explotaciones pequeñas y de tipo familiar que sólo en un 31% emplean, temporalmente, mano de obra ajena. El riego es por goteo en el 10% de las explotaciones, y el resto por gravedad a través de una red de tuberías y acequias._
> 
> http://www.atlasdemurcia.com/index.p...in-mazarron/7/


A ver Nodoyuna, cuando se lee algo no basta con leerlo sino con entenderlo.
Y yo entiendo que en la noticia que pones hay algo mal y para demostrarlo pondré la noticia entera.




> AgriculturaTradicionalmente, la mayor parte del suelo agrícola era secano, mejorado con riego de pozos, o secano extensivo y, en menor proporción, regadío tradicional en los huertos de Totana, Alhama y Aledo, cerca de fuentes y manantiales procedentes de sierra Espuña. Del total de superficie agraria comarcal, el 57% se dedica a cultivos (9,7% regional) y el 23% a usos fores tales (8,4% regional)(FIGURA 20). Excepto Aledo, todos los municipios destinan más del 50% de su superficie a cultivos, mientras que el aprovechamiento forestal es importante en los municipios que incluyen a sierra Espuña en sus términos (FIGURA 21). 
> 
> En 2003, las tierras de secano sólo superan en un 5% a las de regadío, por lo que las superficies de ambas se aproximan, representando un 7,7% y un 13,9% de las equivalentes en la Región. A su vez, de las 26.941 has de regadío (45% de la comarca), el 61% utiliza riego localizado, proporción muy baja respecto al total regional (15,3 0 /o) pero importante, ya que pocas décadas atrás predominaban los secanos. Dentro del ámbito comarcal, Totana y Mazarrón poseen mayor superficie dedicada a secano, 51 y 26%, respectivamente. En regadío, Alhama de Murcia y Totana en conjunto suman un 68% (FIGURA 22). 
> 
> A nivel comarcal, el abanico de cultivos es amplio (FIGURA 23). Destacan las hortalizas, con un 28,4%, a las que Mazarrón contribuye con 4.022 has, dedicadas a tomate y productos extratempranos bajo invernaderos, y Totana con 2.167 has dedicadas a pimiento, alcachofa y forrajeras. Los cítricos siguen aumentando en los términos de Alhama y Librilla por las condiciones edáficas y climáticas de los piedemontes. Los frutales no cítricos y la vid en parrales son otros cultivos emblemáticos en Alhama y Totana. A su vez, los cereales también están presentes en los rellanos soleados y con mayor pluviometría de estos municipios. 
> 
> En la comarca se pueden diferenciar cuatro tipos de regadío: 
> 
> Regadíos mixtos del Bajo Guadalentín. Surgieron en los años 40 a partir de la captación de aguas subte rráneas (valle del Guadalentín, Espuña- Mula y Santa-Yéchar), manantiales y aguas residuales, con redotaciones desde los años 80 del trasvase Tajo-Segura. El riego se realiza en un 10% por goteo y el resto por gravedad. Los cultivos son leñosos y rentables, las explotaciones pequeñas, familiares, de las que sólo un 26% ocupa trabajadores a tiempo parcial. 
> ...


¿Cómo es posible que el riego localizado sea el 61 % de la superficie, segundo párrafo segunda línea, y luego en los cuatro tipos de regadío ninguno de los tres primeros llegue al 50% de riego localizado y el cuarto, aunque no ponga proporción, dada su extensión, 3.000 has, aunque fuese al 100% localizado no llega tampoco al 61 %? ¿Verdad que no cuadra? ¿Qué es lo que está mal? para tí seguro que el 61%, es normal, es tu mantra; para mí están, al estar uno, todos mal y por eso no me vale el dato.

----------


## Calatravo

> Hablando de rentabilidad, los regantes del Tajo han vendido los derechos del agua, más de una vez al SCRATS. No casa eso mucho ni con la fecundidad de la vega ni con el retorno económico.


Cierto, en concreto la Comunidad de Regantes de Estremera y los del Canal de las Aves. Estos últimos las han cedido alguna vez para abastecimiento a Canales del Taibilla
Para los de Estremera es difícil la rentabilidad cuando el cánon por hectárea es de 129€ (2011), aunque en 2009 era de 184€, o de más de 200€ en 2007,más el consumo que se haga. 

Normal que vendan sus derechos.Al menos, vendiendo sus derechos (lo que no entro a juzgar) les sirve para autofinanciar en parte la modernización del regadío en la zona.

http://www.chtajo.es/Informacion%20C...ts/tau_cr2.pdf

http://www.acuasur.es/index.php?op=a...ctuacion&id=48

http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/soc...la-Murcia.html

----------


## perdiguera

> "experto singular en desviar temas", "no se de dimensiones ni de multiplicar ni tampoco de geografía".
>  Bueno, corramos un tupido velo, pero tiene tela ésto......


¿El kw/h no lo has escrito tú?
¿El mandar a aprender a voy66 por un supuesto error al multiplicar, error que habías cometido tú, con unos tipos de letra enormes, tampoco lo has hecho tu? Por cierto voy66 es otro "afectado" de este hilo desde hace días, dentro de poco el hilo será plano, sin distorsiones.
El que ha traído a colación a los regantes de Villena ¿no has sido tú?
O tienes Alkzeimer, como yo, aunque yo lo reconozco, o te escandalizas de ti mismo.
Ale majete a mejorar los recuerdos.

----------


## Calatravo

Por favor, intentemos guardar las formas, TODOS.

Dejemos a un lado los ataques personales que no conducen a nada. Se puede debatir sobre los datos y se puede llegar a puntos de encuentro. Al menos yo así lo creo


Saludos

----------


## Nodoyuna

> A ver Nodoyuna, cuando se lee algo no basta con leerlo sino con entenderlo.
> Y yo entiendo que en la noticia que pones hay algo mal y para demostrarlo pondré la noticia entera.
> ¿Cómo es posible que el riego localizado sea el 61 % de la superficie, segundo párrafo segunda línea, y luego en los cuatro tipos de regadío ninguno de los tres primeros llegue al 50% de riego localizado y el cuarto, aunque no ponga proporción, dada su extensión, 3.000 has, aunque fuese al 100% localizado no llega tampoco al 61 %? ¿Verdad que no cuadra? ¿Qué es lo que está mal? para tí seguro que el 61%, es normal, es tu mantra; para mí están, al estar uno, todos mal y por eso no me vale el dato.


Veo que no lee lo que digo, se lo pongo otra vez a ver si así, lo lee:
"*No sé si esto es mentira* pero parece que la cosa no es tan clara como dicen (por mucho que pongan mayúsculas)"

Yo no conozco TODO el campo que se riega con el trasvase para poner afirmaciones como las que otros ponen, pero parece que sí hay acequias y en cualquier caso parece que se riega por inundación con aguas del trasvase, y los datos del ministerio son bien claros, los repito: 60% de los riegos por inundación en Murcia, lo que hace muy improbable que sea cierta la afirmación que usted hace: "los regadíos del ATS, propios, TODOS, hace tiempo que no empleo las mayúsculas, son por goteo".

Y soy yo el que opina por mí, así que haga el favor de no hablar en mi nombre.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De acuerdo contigo, no creo que sea yo precisamente el que las esté perdiendo. 
Que ya está bien.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por cierto, no sé si Calatravo ya puso éste documento:

http://www.chtajo.es/Servicios/Infor...01_Memoria.pdf

Fijaos en el lugar en donde se situarán los proyectados puntos de atraque de los barcos turísticos.

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Cierto, en concreto la Comunidad de Regantes de Estremera y los del Canal de las Aves. Estos últimos las han cedido alguna vez para abastecimiento a Canales del Taibilla
> Para los de Estremera es difícil la rentabilidad cuando el cánon por hectárea es de 129€ (2011), aunque en 2009 era de 184€, o de más de 200€ en 2007,más el consumo que se haga. 
> 
> Normal que vendan sus derechos.Al menos, vendiendo sus derechos (lo que no entro a juzgar) les sirve para autofinanciar en parte la modernización del regadío en la zona.
> 
> http://www.chtajo.es/Informacion%20C...ts/tau_cr2.pdf
> 
> http://www.acuasur.es/index.php?op=a...ctuacion&id=48
> 
> http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/soc...la-Murcia.html


Hoy, a través de un cliente, he estado hablando con algunos de Estremera, Villamanrique, etc... En general están contentos por la modernización, aunque no tienen todas consigo en la rentabilidad que pueden conseguir. Primero por el canon, y luego por el coste individual que tienen que pagar por la obra más el coste eléctrico de la impulsión desde el punto de toma. El principal problema es el precio del producto, por ejemplo con el melón, que en la zona es de bastante calidad. cada vez vienen más tempranos de la zona de invernadero en Almería, lo que hace que cuando entra en producción el del Tajo, el precio ha bajado muchísimo.
 Se trata de ver si en general ahora el precio de todos los cultivos va a ser suficiente para amortizar.
 Los he visto bastante pesimistas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

Por mi parte se queda plano el hilo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

NoRegistrado, yo te pido que no hagas caso a las provocaciones, aunque sean de un moderador (mandan...) tiene bemoles que defienda y eche de menos a alguien que se rie cuando le informas de la caida de las aportaciones en cabecera o dice que estando los pantanos de cabecera al 10% tenemos restricciones porque "estamos guardando el agua"... y es un moderador que tendría que velar por el bien del foro.

Pero bueno sigamos, parece que tambien en la Comunidad de regantes de Santo Domingo (trasvase) usan riego por gravedad:

"_Predomina el sistema de riego por goteo, contando las parcelas de mayor superficie con su propia balsa de almacenamiento, aunque en las zonas de mayor división parcelaria, aún perdura el riego por gravedad._"
http://www.crsantodomingo.es/

----------


## NoRegistrado

> NoRegistrado, yo te pido que no hagas caso a las provocaciones, aunque sean de un moderador (mandan...) tiene bemoles que defienda y eche de menos a alguien que se rie cuando le informas de la caida de las aportaciones en cabecera o dice que estando los pantanos de cabecera al 10% tenemos restricciones porque "estamos guardando el agua"... y es un moderador que tendría que velar por el bien del foro.
> 
> Pero bueno sigamos, parece que tambien en la Comunidad de regantes de Santo Domingo (trasvase) usan riego por gravedad:
> 
> "_Predomina el sistema de riego por goteo, contando las parcelas de mayor superficie con su propia balsa de almacenamiento, aunque en las zonas de mayor división parcelaria, aún perdura el riego por gravedad._"
> http://www.crsantodomingo.es/


No te preocupes Nodoyuna, que ya ves que hago el menor caso posible.
A ver si voy a tener yo la culpa de que esa persona deje de participar, y hasta de la crisis.

 Pero bueno, al turrón.
 Además de la documentación que pones, la cual he sido incapaz de encontrar, es que lo he visto éste verano, aunque también no puedo afirmar si esos riegos por inundación eran del trasvase o no. Pero en la documentación que aportas queda claro que existe un porcentaje por inundación significativo.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## faeton

> Hoy, a través de un cliente, he estado hablando con algunos de Estremera, Villamanrique, etc... En general están contentos por la modernización, aunque no tienen todas consigo en la rentabilidad que pueden conseguir. Primero por el canon, y luego por el coste individual que tienen que pagar por la obra más el coste eléctrico de la impulsión desde el punto de toma. El principal problema es el precio del producto, por ejemplo con el melón, que en la zona es de bastante calidad. cada vez vienen más tempranos de la zona de invernadero en Almería, lo que hace que cuando entra en producción el del Tajo, el precio ha bajado muchísimo.
>  Se trata de ver si en general ahora el precio de todos los cultivos va a ser suficiente para amortizar.
>  Los he visto bastante pesimistas.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


La zona principal de invernaderos de Almería es el Campo De Dalia (El Ejido) y estos no toman ni una sola gota del Tajo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Calatravo , una cosa que no entiendo bien. ¿Por qué esas diferencias en el canon? En el documento de la CHT que adjuntas algunos llegan a ser el cuádruple que otros, lo cual como dices compromete la rentabilidad.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La zona principal de invernaderos de Almería es el Campo De Dalia (El Ejido) y estos no toman ni una sola gota del Tajo.


Vale.
Pero yo no he dicho que los de Almería rieguen del TTS, sino que cada vez entran antes en el mercado, y eso hace que cuando los cultivados en el Tajo entran en producción, el precio sea más bajo, y por tanto menos rentables.

 Es una cuestión del momento de la comercialización, no de el origen del agua con la que se riega.

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

> Veo que no lee lo que digo, se lo pongo otra vez a ver si así, lo lee:
> "*No sé si esto es mentira* pero parece que la cosa no es tan clara como dicen (por mucho que pongan mayúsculas)"
> 
> Yo no conozco TODO el campo que se riega con el trasvase para poner afirmaciones como las que otros ponen, pero parece que sí hay acequias y en cualquier caso parece que se riega por inundación con aguas del trasvase, y los datos del ministerio son bien claros, los repito: 60% de los riegos por inundación en Murcia, lo que hace muy improbable que sea cierta la afirmación que usted hace: "los regadíos del ATS, propios, TODOS, hace tiempo que no empleo las mayúsculas, son por goteo".
> 
> Y soy yo el que opina por mí, así que haga el favor de no hablar en mi nombre.


Actualmente, el 30,8 % es por goteo, el resto suele ser por aspersión, y muy pocos quedan de riego a manta como tal (el hecho de que se haga por gravedad, no implica que sea a manta), está hablando de la forma de distribuir el agua. Simplemente esta aclaración.




> Otro indicador de este rápido proceso de modernización es, especialmente en la fruticultura, la difusión del riego localizado. En este sentido, un tercio de los cultivos leñosos de la región dispone ya de estas instalaciones. Además de incrementar la eficiencia de la aplicación del agua, la introducción de este sistema ha permitido una importante reducción del trabajo necesario en estos cultivos
> 
> El salto tecnológico, que abarca más aspectos pero que ha sido posible gracias a este sistema de riego, constituye una importante base de la alta competitividad de la fruticultura en los nuevos regadíos frente a las vegas tradicionales. En los cultivos herbáceos esta técnica de riego no resulta igualmente apropiada para todos los cultivos y su expansión inicial ha dado paso a un estancamiento de las superficies con riego localizado durante el último lustro. Recientemente, las técnicas de aspersión están adquiriendo mayor protagonismo en algunos casos hortícolas. En la región el 30,8% de la superficie regada está dotada actualmente con sistemas de riego por goteo.
> 
> http://www.regmurcia.com/servlet/s.S...EPORTAJESPADRE

----------


## faeton

> Vale.
> Pero yo no he dicho que los de Almería rieguen del TTS, sino que cada vez entran antes en el mercado, y eso hace que cuando los cultivados en el Tajo entran en producción, el precio sea más bajo, y por tanto menos rentables.
> 
>  Es una cuestión del momento de la comercialización, no de el origen del agua con la que se riega.
> 
> saludos. Miguel.


Simplemente era un comentario.  :Wink:

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Simplemente era un comentario.


Ya, ya, pero es que no quiero que quede ni la más mínima duda de que yo haya dicho algo así.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calatravo

> Calatravo , una cosa que no entiendo bien. ¿Por qué esas diferencias en el canon? En el documento de la CHT que adjuntas algunos llegan a ser el cuádruple que otros, lo cual como dices compromete la rentabilidad.


Y más, mira el cánon de los regantes del Jarama.

En mi opinión, hay dos cosas.Por un lado la principal es ser una manera de desincentivar el regadío extensivo. Por otra en algunos sitios donde el cánon es tan caro se está repercutiendo el coste de mantenimiento, vigilancia y reparaciones de obras, canales,etc

El cánon en cabecera es muy barato, pero el suelo no es tan apropiado y la climatología es más severa con heladas ya entrada la primavera.No se necesita un cánon alto para desincentivar regadío extensivo, las propias condiciones se encargan de ello.

En las zonas de Aranjuez, Estremera y riegos del Jarama los suelos tienen mejor productividad y las condiciones son mejores por ello se desincentiva las grandes superficies con un cánon alto.


Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y más, mira el cánon de los regantes del Jarama.
> 
> En mi opinión, hay dos cosas.Por un lado la principal es ser una manera de desincentivar el regadío extensivo. Por otra en algunos sitios donde el cánon es tan caro se está repercutiendo el coste de mantenimiento, vigilancia y reparaciones de obras, canales,etc
> 
> El cánon en cabecera es muy barato, pero el suelo no es tan apropiado y la climatología es más severa con heladas ya entrada la primavera.No se necesita un cánon alto para desincentivar regadío extensivo, las propias condiciones se encargan de ello.
> 
> En las zonas de Aranjuez, Estremera y riegos del Jarama los suelos tienen mejor productividad y las condiciones son mejores por ello se desincentiva las grandes superficies con un cánon alto.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 Gracias. Entiendo.
 Es lógico cargar el coste de mantenimiento, reparaciones, etc... Pero lo de desincentivar ¿no podría ser por la vía de la gestión de la CHT? Me explico, si estamos hablando de puestos de trabajo, etc... y el tema de la agricultura es sensible en toda España, la dotación y el reparto de riego para que sea sostenible teniendo en cuenta el tema medioambiental, etc.., ¿no debería administrarlo la autoridad correspondiente?. Porque si lo desincentivas por vía económica estás perjudicando la producción.

¿O bien es que lo que se hace es descargar de gastos las zonas menos rentables? ¿podría ser eso?

Por conocer un poco mejor el asunto.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Actualmente, el 30,8 % es por goteo, el resto suele ser por aspersión, y muy pocos quedan de riego a manta como tal (el hecho de que se haga por gravedad, no implica que sea a manta), está hablando de la forma de distribuir el agua. Simplemente esta aclaración.


Pero en las estadisticas del Ministerio divide en Gravedad (60%), aspersión (3%), y localizado (37%). La verdad es que me sorprende mucho esta estadística.

----------


## faeton

> Pero en las estadisticas del Ministerio divide en Gravedad (60%), aspersión (3%), y localizado (37%). La verdad es que me sorprende mucho esta estadística.


Lo que está claro es que se tiene que mejorar el tema del riego, para que sea lo más ahorrativo posible y en los regadíos se tiene que implantar el riego por goteo, como práctica habitual. Es más, no se debe aceptar un nuevo regadío, si éste no funciona mediante riego por goteo y la administración tiene que hacer un verdadero plan de regadíos, en el que se sustituya todos los demás. 

Pero es que empiezas a buscar información y todo es muy vana . Por ejemplo según ésto en Murcia el 60% del riego es localizado.




> Hasta ahora Murcia es la única comunidad autónoma donde domina el riego localizado, que supone el 60 por ciento en la cuenca del Segura. El mayor potencial de ahorro se
> encuentra en las comunidades del tercio norte, dominadas en su mayor parte por el sistema de gravedad, que se emplea en un 95 por ciento en la cuenca Norte y en un 75
>  por ciento en la cuenca del Ebro. 
> 
> http://www.conama8.org/modulodocumen...bro/CAP2_3.pdf

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Lo que está claro es que se tiene que mejorar el tema del riego, para que sea lo más ahorrativo posible y en los regadíos se tiene que implantar el riego por goteo, como práctica habitual. Es más, no se debe aceptar un nuevo regadío, si éste no funciona mediante riego por goteo y la administración tiene que hacer un verdadero plan de regadíos, en el que se sustituya todos los demás. 
> Pero es que empiezas a buscar información y todo es muy vana . Por ejemplo según ésto en Murcia el 60% del riego es localizado.


Exactamente, en Murcia, en Aranjuez y supongo que en la gran mayoria de los sitios. Hay mucho que hacer todavía para mejorar las técnicas para ahorrar, ahí es donde iba yo.

De todas formas hablando un poco en general de este debate que tenemos entre todos, al final (excepto excepciones que yo creo que son por falta de información) todos estamos más o menos de acuerdo, creo. Así en general decimos que tal  y como se está gestionando el trasvase es un disparate, que años como éste se debería parar el trasvase por no haber necesidad y que tanto las reservas en cabecera como los caudales ambientales han de aumentarse. Luego podemos no estar de acuerdo en cantidades o lo que sea, pero estas ideas básicas, según leo, parece que son bastante generalizadas. Por eso me resulta incomprensible que alguno hable de "hilo plano" y defienda, o eche de menos, a foreros que defienden la situación actual, la "reserva" actual o el destrozar el medio ambiente por criterios económicos.

La verdad es que resulta bastante incomprensible que se generen estas tensiones entre todos, cuando estamos básicamente de acuerdo (creo).

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Lo que está claro es que se tiene que mejorar el tema del riego, para que sea lo más ahorrativo posible y en los regadíos se tiene que implantar el riego por goteo, como práctica habitual. Es más, no se debe aceptar un nuevo regadío, si éste no funciona mediante riego por goteo y la administración tiene que hacer un verdadero plan de regadíos, en el que se sustituya todos los demás. 
> 
> Pero es que empiezas a buscar información y todo es muy vana . Por ejemplo según ésto en Murcia el 60% del riego es localizado.





> *Exactamente, en Murcia, en Aranjuez y supongo que en la gran mayoria de los sitios. Hay mucho que hacer todavía para mejorar las técnicas para ahorrar, ahí es donde iba yo.*De todas formas hablando un poco en general de este debate que tenemos entre todos, al final (excepto excepciones que yo creo que son por falta de información) todos estamos más o menos de acuerdo, creo. Así en general decimos que tal  y como se está gestionando el trasvase es un disparate, que años como éste se debería parar el trasvase por no haber necesidad y que tanto las reservas en cabecera como los caudales ambientales han de aumentarse. Luego podemos no estar de acuerdo en cantidades o lo que sea, pero estas ideas básicas, según leo, parece que son bastante generalizadas. Por eso me resulta incomprensible que alguno hable de "hilo plano" y defienda, o eche de menos, a foreros que defienden la situación actual, la "reserva" actual o el destrozar el medio ambiente por criterios económicos.
> 
> La verdad es que resulta bastante incomprensible que se generen estas tensiones entre todos, cuando estamos básicamente de acuerdo (creo).


Completamente de acuerdo con los dos.
Hay que mejorar todavía mucho en el tema de la optimización del riego, sea donde sea.
 A los que proponen el destrozo del medio ambiente por cualquier causa, pues oposición total. Pero son posturas que ni ellos se creen, lo hacen por fastidiar.


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Andaluzzzz

Ke vean los demas moderadores quien el ke la lia y por lo menos ke le quiten de moderador. Muy interesante esta discusión gracias por lo ke se aprende

----------


## Azakán

Perdiguera, te doy la razón en lo del riego de Aranjuez. Pero en esto no:




> ¿Pero es tan difícil decir, sin esperar a la responsable del canal, que por cierto ya tarda en responder, que es una cantidad excesiva? Yo ya he dicho que el trasvase actual, como funciona actualmente, no está bien, y lo he dicho muchas veces, no me importa repetirlo más si hace falta, pero me gustaría ver algo parecido sobre el consumo de agua en los regadíos de Aranjuez, o la falta de depuración en CAM o, lo que más duele, *ver permanentemente la palabra robo en ciertos mensajes, y más cuando nadie incumple la ley, aunque la ley sea mala o esté mal hecha y aplicada,* cosa que yo también afirmo.


Me da absolutamente igual. Es un robo, desde el momento en que se quita una cosa a una cuenca cedente, en contra de su voluntad, a los paisanos que se han asentado a orilla de un río, precisamente por la existencia de ese río. Me da igual que ese robo sea por parte del mismo Estado, en base a una ley franquista. Esto se ha expresado por activa y por pasiva. Los ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía, Aranjuez, Toledo, Talavera... Pero quizá el documento más expresivo sea el epílogo del libro "Toledo y el Trasvase Tajo-Segura" de *1978*, escrito 2 años después de la muerte del dictador Franco, y a poco de que comenzara a aplicarse efectivamente, este robo. Que alguien ya colgó por aquí y lo vuelvo a hacer.

El Estado nos robó el Tajo. El dictador Franco aprobó el robo, y los partidos estatales PP y PSOE no han hecho absolutamente nada por cambiarlo. Punto. El resultado: décadas de cloaca en Toledo. Como ya Toledo se temía en los años 70. Y una detracción de caudales que por sí misma es espantosa, que tú mismo desapruebas. 
El tiempo, la INSOLIDARIDAD del Levante, y la cara de cemento armado del gobierno español no han hecho otra cosa que confirmar la razón que ya teníamos.

----------


## Azakán

> El principal problema es el precio del producto, por ejemplo con el melón, que en la zona es de bastante calidad. cada vez vienen más tempranos de la zona de invernadero en Almería, lo que hace que cuando entra en producción el del Tajo, el precio ha bajado muchísimo.
>  Se trata de ver si en general ahora el precio de todos los cultivos va a ser suficiente para amortizar.
>  Los he visto bastante pesimistas.
> .


Claaaro. Perfecto. Esa es la competencia que debe haber. En Almería hay menos agua que en el Valle del Tajo, pero más temperatura. Hay la posibilidad de desalar, lo cual sube los costes de producción. En el valle del Tajo se podría incrementar de alguna manera tecnológica la temperatura a los cultivos, pero subiría evidentemente, los costes de producción. Y ahí está y debe estar la competencia. Lo que no puede ser, es quitarle a una tierra su recurso (agua), mediante un trasvase, para regalárselo o dárselo subvencionado a otra. 

Porque *estás reventando el libre mercado*. Estás dándole el chollo padre a unos cuantos (por eso le interesan a Murcia los trasvases, construidos con el dinero de todos, claro), pero al mismo tiempo estás perjudicando a todo el resto de agricultores del país. 

Esa es mi opinión personal, por eso estoy en contra de los trasvases (dejando aparte todo el debate ecológico y centrándonos en lo puramente económico) porque son, también desde este punto de vista un robo, o estafa encubierta.

Por tanto, a la menor posibilidad que brinde la economía, hay que* reducir regadío en la Cuenca del Segura*. Compensando evidentemente, a los agricultores que han basado su vida en un error de planificación estatal (que es lo que es el Trasvase) pero hay que reducirlo. A no ser que les compense seguir produciendo a base de desalación, lo cual también es posible a nada que se mejore esa tecnología. Pero hay que acabar con el agua subvencionada del Tajo en la Cuenca del Segura (dejando a un lado como digo, el aplastante argumento medioambiental). También por el bien económico de los productores del resto del país.

----------


## Held

Seamos justos, Murcia es una de las regiones del mundo con mejor aprovechamiento del agua. Creo que el resto de regiones tienen bastante que aprender de la optimización de regadiós del sureste español. Porque no me diréis que no se pierde agua regando por aspersión a las cuatro de la tarde en pleno verano castellano. Eso lo he visto yo con estos ojitos, y lo peor es que algunos de esos aspersores sacan agua de acuíferos sobreexplotados. En cuanto al riego a manta en el Norte, ¿cuál es el problema? Conozco sólo la zona de Galicia, no puedo hablar por el resto, pero en según que zonas ha habido años que han tenido que regar diez días. La temporada de riegos es mucho más corta porque llueve más, invertir en sistemas de ahorro de agua cuando algunos años la tienes por castigo, es como quemar dinero.
Es curioso el comentario de los melones y me parece importante, porque es la razón original del trasvase. Con las mismas condiciones de suelo y humedad, el proceso vegetativo de una planta es más largo en el sureste que en la vega del Tajo (y que en toda Castilla en general). Lo que se traduce en una mayor producción porque empiezan a dar frutos antes y terminan más tarde. Las razones son exclusivamente una temperatura media mayor y un mayor número de horas de sol. Esto es una generalidad, hay plantas que no lo cumplen, pero vale para la mayoría.

Para mí, las tensiones son incomprensibles estemos de acuerdo o no. 

¡Saludos!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Seamos justos,* Murcia es una de las regiones del mundo con mejor aprovechamiento del agua*. Creo que el resto de regiones tienen bastante que aprender de la optimización de regadiós del sureste español. *Porque no me diréis que no se pierde agua regando por aspersión a las cuatro de la tarde en pleno verano castellano. Eso lo he visto yo con estos ojitos, y lo peor es que algunos de esos aspersores sacan agua de acuíferos sobreexplotados*. En cuanto al riego a manta en el Norte, ¿cuál es el problema? Conozco sólo la zona de Galicia, no puedo hablar por el resto, pero en según que zonas ha habido años que han tenido que regar diez días. La temporada de riegos es mucho más corta porque llueve más, invertir en sistemas de ahorro de agua cuando algunos años la tienes por castigo, es como quemar dinero.
> Es curioso el comentario de los melones y me parece importante, porque es la razón original del trasvase. Con las mismas condiciones de suelo y humedad, el proceso vegetativo de una planta es más largo en el sureste que en la vega del Tajo (y que en toda Castilla en general). Lo que se traduce en una mayor producción porque empiezan a dar frutos antes y terminan más tarde. Las razones son exclusivamente una temperatura media mayor y un mayor número de horas de sol. Esto es una generalidad, hay plantas que no lo cumplen, pero vale para la mayoría.
> 
> Para mí, las tensiones son incomprensibles estemos de acuerdo o no. 
> 
> ¡Saludos!


En el primer señalado en negrita no estoy del todo de acuerdo. En algunas explotaciones sí, por un tratamiento semiindustrial de la explotación, de producir en determinadas fechas, del tamaño correcto, etc.. Pero en otras muchas son, pero es un lema muy repetido por algunas organizaciones y parece que ha calado, como era su objetivo.

Y en el segundo destacado en negrita, de acuerdo totalmente, no creo que haya alguien que defienda el No al trasvase que apoye el regadío intensivo en La Mancha en el sobreexplotado Acuífero 23. algunos políticos querían disminuir el trasvase para dárselo a la Mancha y continuar con su insostenible modelo agrícola.
Cuando hay una sobreexplotación, da igual que sea en una cuenca o en otra, la hay.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

> Ke vean los demas moderadores quien el ke la lia y por lo menos ke le quiten de moderador. Muy interesante esta discusión gracias por lo ke se aprende


Los moderadores, como cualquier usuario, registrado o no, tienen derecho a exponer sus ideas. El ser moderador no quita para que se pueda replicar en un tema, o ¿Acaso crees o esperas que los moderadores sean santos que digan _sí bwana_ a todo?

----------


## Azakán

Totalmente de acuerdo con Luján, y no es peloteo. 

A pesar de que yo mismo disienta mucho de las ideas de perdiguera, debe tener el mismo derecho que yo a decir su opinión. Bastante con que hará su labor de moderador, gastando su tiempo libre sin que le reporte nada a cambio, como para encima no poder expresar lo que piensa.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Los moderadores, como cualquier usuario, registrado o no, tienen derecho a exponer sus ideas. El ser moderador no quita para que se pueda replicar en un tema, o ¿Acaso crees o esperas que los moderadores sean santos que digan _sí bwana_ a todo?


Ya que sacais el tema sólamente decir que a mi me parece muy bien que exprese sus ideas, pero el problema son sus formas, las últimas faltas de respeto y alusiones personales están a la vista de todos (y nadie le ha entrado al trapo) y yo tambien creo que precisamente alguien que modere no puede tener ese comportamiento (nadie puede tenerlo), aunque por supuesto estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que todo el mundo pueda expresar sus ideas. Yo ya he leido varias quejas de gente distinta al respecto, (aparte de Andaluzzz) así que no es solo cosa de dos. Y por varias actuaciones que le he visto, es demasiado parcial,  no me parece que haga correctamente el trabajo de moderador, independientemente de si le pagan o no.

----------


## Rafael

Pues desde hoy en el saih del tajo dic que el trasvase esta cerrado totalmente.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Pues desde hoy en el saih del tajo dic que el trasvase esta cerrado totalmente.


Habrá que ir a hacer una foto, por la excepcionalidad digo....  :Big Grin: 

Y despues de tanta discusión, poesía de Garcilaso, para desengrasar  :Smile:  :

Cerca del Tajo en soledad amena
de verdes sauces hay una espesura,
toda de yedra revestida y llena,
que por el tronco va hasta la altura,
y así la teje arriba y encadena,
que el sol no halla paso a la verdura;
el agua baña el prado con sonido
alegrando la vista y el oído.

Con tanta mansedumbre el cristalino
Tajo en aquella parte caminaba,
que pudieran los ojos el camino
determinar apenas que llevaba.

Peinando sus cabellos de oro fino,
una ninfa del agua do moraba
la cabeza sacó, y al prado ameno
vido de flores y de sombra lleno.


Garcilaso de la Vega. Extraido de Égloga III. (1536)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El PP ha conseguido esta semana un mérito de proporciones nada desdeñables. Los populares lo han llamado hito histórico y no voy a hurtarles ni un ápice de satisfacción. Me refiero, ya saben, al nuevo Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, o más concretamente, a la propuesta hecha pública para que se puedan presentar alegaciones en un plazo de información de seis meses.
> 
> El documento tiene, de entrada, mucho de meritorio, como decía. En primer lugar, porque ha logrado salir a la luz, algo que no había conseguido el Ministerio del ramo durante el mandato del PSOE, por mucho que lleváramos cuatro años de retraso sobre la fecha estipulada para aprobarlo: 2009. Bien, por tanto, por coger de una vez esta patata caliente que es nuestro río compartido con Portugal.
> 
> En segundo lugar, es loable porque eleva a 400 hectómetros cúbicos en la cabecera la cota por debajo de la cual no debería haber trasvases. La vigente está ahora en 241, por lo que el estado mínimo de Entrepeñas-Buendía pasa del 10 al 16 por ciento. Hay que reconocer que algo se gana. No obstante, en este punto es necesario hacer varios matices que no me voy a callar, pero llegarán al final. Proseguimos con lo meritorio.
> 
> El logro más importante de la propuesta es el consenso reunido en torno al borrador. El Ministerio de Agricultura, la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha, la Diputación de Guadalajara y el Gobierno murciano están satisfechos con el contenido de la propuesta. Me dirán que no es significativo, porque los cuatro gobiernos están dirigidos por el mismo partido. Pero hay que reconocer que Murcia y Castilla-La Mancha son comunidades enfrentadas en la guerra del agua, y el hecho de que sus gobernantes se hayan puesto de acuerdo en caudales y cantidades tiene bemoles. Ni siquiera Guadalajara y Castilla-La Mancha tenían la misma visión sobre los trasvases en algunas ocasiones.
> 
> No voy a olvidar que la propuesta del Plan no ha gustado al PSOE. Es cierto, pero vamos a recordar además que los socialistas castellano-manchegos se dieron por satisfechos en el año 98 con los 240 hectómetros cúbicos que, como se demostró años después, se traducen en un charco de ranas.
> ...


http://elhexagono.wordpress.com/2013...eces-del-tajo/

Como dice el artículo,* las cuentas no salen*, y creo que en se va a utilizar a menudo las "circunstancias excepcionales" en los trasvases aprobados por el consejo de ministros por debajo de los 400.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Muy interesante artículo, pero yo hay varias cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo:

Dice que _"El logro más importante de la propuesta es el consenso reunido en torno al borrador. El Ministerio de Agricultura, la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha, la Diputación de Guadalajara y el Gobierno murciano están satisfechos con el contenido de la propuesta"_. No me parece ningún logro: con Cospedal al frente del gobierno de CLM esto era evidente que iba a ocurrir porque prioriza los intereses de su partido a los intereses de su tierra. Esto resultó evidente cuando estuvo dispuesta a echar abajo el Estatuto de CLM, que ella misma había pactado, debido a las presiones de los barones levantinos de su partido. Era evidente que iba a llegar a un acuerdo con el Plan de Cuenca, sólamente le hacía falta un caramelo con el que engañar a sus paisanos: los 400 Hm3 y de esta manera poder decir "agua para todos". Pero ya se ve que todo esto era una mentira más, parece que ni siquiera los 400 Hm3 están garantizados, y esto seguro que lo sabe Cospedal.

En cuanto a los socialistas, estoy muy de acuerdo que ahora estando en la oposición es muy fácil decir lo que dicen, en vez de hablar tanto que hubieran cogido el toro por los cuernos y que hubieran aprobado el proyecto de plan de cuenca que sacaron, pero tambien hay que decir que en los tiempos de gobierno de Bono en CLM y PSOE en España, el enfrentamiento entre el Ministerio y gobieno de CLM fue muchas veces intenso, especialmente en los años de Borrell y sistemáticamente Bono, llevaba a los tribunales los trasvases.

Al final, lo de siempre: los ribereños y el Tajo, pisotedos, eso sí, con el consenso de nuestro Gobierno de CLM.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exacto, ellos se reúnen y hay varios puntos en los que están de acuerdo: Primero,que el trasvase sigue por cojines (he dicho cojines) como acostumbra a decir Cañete y que se mantienen al menos los caudales trasvasados, llueva lo que llueva. Y segundo, al Tajo que le den.
Pero Cospedal tiene un problema: ¿como le explico a una parte de los que me han votado (Guadalajara, a los demás se la refanfinfla) ésta bajada de pantalones? Tengo que darles algo para que no me coman y que sirva como lema para defenderme.
Solución: los 400 Hm3, tan desgastados por uso en tan poco tiempo. Una cantidad ridícula para el volúmen de agua que se puede embalsar y que además queda más desprotegida que los anteriores 240 Hm3 también ridículos. Queda desprotegida porque es más fácil ahora aprobar un trasvase por debajo de esa cifra que antes. Y además se hace énfasis en la "situación de emergencia" ¿De qué manera? Muy fácil también: se le da una importancia que no es tal al abastecimiento, ya que la propia cuenca tiene medios de sobra para cubrirlo, y de esa manera nadie se puede negar.

La actuación de los socialistas en ambas comunidades es bochornosa, sobre todo en Murcia, totalmente lamentable.
Y Borrel era todavía más Atila que Cañete, que ya es decir, tenía un plan de trasvases montado que para qué queremos más, totalmente alocado y sin sentido. Ahora cuelgo el PHN de 2000 en el que vienen los antecedentes y el lío de tuberías que hacen para destrozar los ríos españoles. Al Ebro le quería sacar 2000 Hm3, al Tajo 1000, y el que pagaba el pato es el Duero que lo dejaban hecho papilla. Todo por llevarlo a Levante. Es que no se explica.

me quedo con tu última frase, los ribereños y el Tajo pisoteados, y con el enemigo en casa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Este es el PHN del año 2000. Entre las páginas 58 y 71 se pueden ver las transferencias del PHN de Borrell y el de Aznar. En todo caso no se ve una redistribución, sino una captación general en todas las cuencas excepto la del Guadalquivir hacia el mismo sito, las cuencas levantinas.
http://www.chguadalquivir.es/export/...2_completo.pdf

 El gran perdedor, además del Tajo y el Ebro es el Duero al que se le propone sacar 1000 Hm3 con Borrell y 660 con Aznar.

 Espero que toda ésta locura no la resucite Cañete, aunque sea por falta de dinero.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Totalmente de acuerdo, Miguel. Y recuerdo muy bien la época de Borrell, fue lo nunca visto, recuerdo como en la sequía de los 90, con los pantanos totalmente secos y al no haber agua y tener que respetar el caudal "ecológico" de 6 m3/s en Aranjuez no podía hacer trasvases para riegos "de socorro". Pues lo que hizo, fue sacar un DCL que rebajaba el caudal ecológico a 3 m3/s porque sí y ya está. El Tajo estuvo seco literalmente en Aranjuez un montón de tiempo, pero en Levante recibieron sus riegos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Con Bono tuvo peleas bastante fuertes.

Es lo que pasa por darle a un Secretario de Estado de Hacienda una cartera como la del MOPU entonces, Fomento ahora. Te podría decir de algún ingeniero que casi se juega el puesto por no firmar unos documentos para el PHN 2000 los cuales eran "poco rigurosos" hacia arriba en los caudales estimados del Ebro.

Me acuerdo de aquello cuando el Tajo se quedó literalmente seco. Buendía se quedó también en porretas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y tanto, Bono y Borrell tuvieron muy serias disputas tanto por el trasvase como más tarde con el tema de las hoces del Cabriel. Creo que en las memorias de Bono relata todas estas peleas y pone de vuelta y media a Borrell. Yo la verdad es que nunca soporté a Bono, siempre me parecio un demágogo profesional, pero la verdad es que visto lo que tenemos ahora (Cospedal)...

Entrepeñas tambien se quedó seco, unas fotos de la época:





Y ésta con el pantano casi lleno, para que se vea la diferencia, tirandonos desde el viaducto de la primera foto:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y uno de los momentos de la pelea Bono, Borrell:

_Ni una gota. En abierto desafío al ministro José Borrell, el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José Bono, reiteró ayer que no cederá ni un metro cúbico de agua del Tajo a las comunidades de Valencia y Murcia, cuyas plantaciones están amenazadas de ruina. Para hacerse fuerte, Bono movilizó en una reunión semiclandestina a los diputados y senadores socialistas castellano-manchegos.Un presidente de comunidad autónoma no debería descalificar al Gobierno de la nación, le reprendió el titular de Obras Públicas. Para Borrell, Bono ha creado un conflicto "que ni el rey Salomón podría resolver"._

http://elpais.com/diario/1994/07/21/...17_850215.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y tanto, Bono y Borrell tuvieron muy serias disputas tanto por el trasvase como más tarde con el tema de las hoces del Cabriel. Creo que en las memorias de Bono relata todas estas peleas y pone de vuelta y media a Borrell. Yo la verdad es que nunca soporté a Bono, siempre me parecio un demágogo profesional, pero la verdad es que visto lo que tenemos ahora (Cospedal)...
> 
> Entrepeñas tambien se quedó seco, unas fotos de la época:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ésta con el pantano casi lleno, para que se vea la diferencia, tirandonos desde el viaducto de la primera foto:


"Otro vendrá que bueno te hará"
Es que lo de Borrell ya clamaba al cielo, fue vergonzoso, anacrónico y, si me apuras, inmoral. Sus ideas en materia económica y de agua eran demenciales. Se le quitaron de en medio pronto.
Ahora, visto lo de Cospedal, Bono parece hasta bueno. Pregunta en la zona por la evolución de las asistencias sociales a los ancianos en aquellos años, etc... y verás a quien añoran.
En la tercera foto, con ese chico tirándose desde el puente de Durón, todavía le falta bastante para estar lleno. Fíjate en la marca del puente y en la línea de pino carrasco de repoblación de detrás.

¿Tienes más fotos del embalse tan vacío?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sí, sí, le falta mucho para estar lleno, son fotos de hace tres años o así, que el pantano estuvo bastante lleno pero no debío de pasar el 80% (hablo de memoria que me da pereza buscar los datos).
Esas fotos que he puesto de los 90, son sacadas de Inet, pero en casa tendré un montón, lo que pasa es que no son digitales y tengo que buscarlas, lo que tengo es muchas digitales  del año 2006 o por ahí, cuando dejaron tambien bastante seco los pantanos (no hubo una gran sequía pero con el trasvase, ya sabes...), creo que he subido ya varias en el cuarto de "Entrepeñas".

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues voy a verlas.

Sl2 Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La presentación de la propuesta del proyecto del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Tajo ha evidenciado tanto la mala salud del río como el enfrentamiento que esta cuestión suscita entre los partidos políticos y las distintas comunidades autónomas que de él dependen. El Tajo es un río enfermo en el que las amenazas están perfectamente identificadas, los vertidos y la disminución de las precipitaciones sobre la cuenca.
> 
> Los vertidos urbanos e industriales de la gran área metropolitana de Madrid, aun cumpliendo con la normativa sobre depuración, son la principal causa de la elevada contaminación del agua entre Aranjuez y Talavera de la Reina y de la eutrofización que sufren los embalses de aguas abajo. El diagnóstico es evidente, el estricto cumplimiento de los requisitos actuales de vertido en las estaciones depuradoras es insuficiente.
> 
> La solución es clara, una revisión legislativa que adapte los parámetros de emisión y el nivel de tratamiento de las depuradoras a nuestra realidad geográfica. El borrador que se presenta, sin entrar en el problema de fondo, ofrece medidas para reducir la contaminación, destinando más del 60% de las inversiones previstas a mejorar la calidad de las aguas usadas.
> 
> Las aportaciones en régimen natural de los últimos 25 años han disminuido en un 28% en la parte de la cuenca situada en territorio español y, hasta en un 47% si nos fijamos en las entradas aforadas en la cabecera, de donde depende el trasvase a la cuenca del Segura. Menores aportaciones y demandas en aumento, junto con la gran cuestión que revuelve el debate político de arriba abajo, el trasvase a la cuenca del Segura, han llevado a establecer unos caudales mínimos, entre Aranjuez y Talavera, que en opinión de algunos son insuficientes para garantizar el buen estado del río, y muy inferiores a los que anteriormente manejaba el ministerio.
> 
> 
> ...


http://elpais.com/elpais/2013/04/10/...96_083743.html

 Como es normal, hay gente que piensa con la cabeza y no sigue las consignas políticas de las últimas dos décadas.

Muy interesante artículo. Le falta decir que el agua del trasvase está subvencionada y que igualmente se puede subvencionar el agua desalada. 

Saludos. Miguel
Muy interesante también la  comparación de la salinidad del agua del Tajo y la de las desaladoras, que seguramente habría que mezclar con otras para riego.

----------


## faeton

> Sí, sí, le falta mucho para estar lleno, son fotos de hace tres años o así, que el pantano estuvo bastante lleno pero no debío de pasar el 80% (hablo de memoria que me da pereza buscar los datos).
> Esas fotos que he puesto de los 90, son sacadas de Inet, pero en casa tendré un montón, lo que pasa es que no son digitales y tengo que buscarlas, lo que tengo es muchas digitales  del año 2006 o por ahí, cuando dejaron tambien bastante seco los pantanos (no hubo una gran sequía pero con el trasvase, ya sabes...), creo que he subido ya varias en el cuarto de "Entrepeñas".


Si fue en el 2010, si no recuerdo mal.
Bueno pese a todo, es una buena noticia que Entrepeñas y Buendía siguen subiendo y ya están con 935 hm3.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Faeton

Buendía está subiendo en los últimos 2 dias, porque los tuvieron mas bajos, incluso ya volvieron a  colocar por obra y gracia de no se que técnico 555 hm3 coincidiendo con el año pasado, cuando en el saih marcaba 553 hm3. Esto de verdad es muy triste. Y lo que más repatea, no es que alguien defienda el travase, que muchos de nosotros si fueran otras las condiciones hasta sería "permitivo", pero así ni de coña. ¡¡Pues los hay mas burros!! nada así perfecto... Venga ya.

Yo a Borrell no le podía ni ver. ¡Fue el responsable de dejar Entrepañas al 7% y Buendia al 4,7 %!!... claro Bono clamó y ganó, como era lógico, y después con la Tocino de Toledo, puso la primera QUITA, que es eso, una quita no se puede llamar de otra manera, no es garantizar el futuro, es decir venga os damos un poco mas y todos cedeis y todos tragais. Los 240 hm3 de Bono y Tocino, fueron un paso. Otro Gordo hubiera sido los 600 hm3 que tenia Rosa Aguilar, pero vamos Cospedal los ha dejado en 400 hm3 y es un gran éxito.

De verdad, otros vendrán que harán buenos a los que estuvieron. ¡Que pena que no pudiera llegar a ministro de Medio Ambiente, porque yo si que iba a hacer recortes, pero en en serio. RACIONALIDAD PRIMERO. intereses económicos segundos, no a la inversa.

Claro está tendría en cuenta las opciones que se han bajado en este foro: Perdiguera en el hilo de trasvases, F. Lázaro que hizo una interconexión como Dios Manda, yo mismo que también di soluciones, y seguramente escuchando aquí la sensatez se da solucion al problema de raiz. Lo primero cambiar la ley del trasvase. ¡¡No entran 1200 hm3 todos los años en E+B y se pueden trasvasar hasta 600 hm3!! El año pasado entran 361 hm3 y mandamos al levante 373 hm3... ¡¡Genial señores intransijentes del levante no? ... Mirar los datos del saih del Segura, que son vuestros los datos.

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

[QUOTE=Nodoyuna;119170]Y tanto, Bono y Borrell tuvieron muy serias disputas tanto por el trasvase como más tarde con el tema de las hoces del Cabriel. Creo que en las memorias de Bono relata todas estas peleas y pone de vuelta y media a Borrell. Yo la verdad es que nunca soporté a Bono, siempre me parecio un demágogo profesional, pero la verdad es que visto lo que tenemos ahora (Cospedal)...

Entrepeñas tambien se quedó seco, unas fotos de la época:



A que adivino la fecha de la foto 1995-1996. Borrel tuvo la culpa!!! ¡¡Comprenderle es que había que salvar los leñosos!!!

Yo le he visto esa foto más extrecha el rio, porque yo lo he saltado de una orilla a otra. y la tierra cuarteada de la sequedad. Demencial!!!!

un saludo.

----------


## faeton

[QUOTE=cantarin;119321]


> Y tanto, Bono y Borrell tuvieron muy serias disputas tanto por el trasvase como más tarde con el tema de las hoces del Cabriel. Creo que en las memorias de Bono relata todas estas peleas y pone de vuelta y media a Borrell. Yo la verdad es que nunca soporté a Bono, siempre me parecio un demágogo profesional, pero la verdad es que visto lo que tenemos ahora (Cospedal)...
> 
> Entrepeñas tambien se quedó seco, unas fotos de la época:
> 
> 
> 
> A que adivino la fecha de la foto 1995-1996. Borrel tuvo la culpa!!! ¡¡Comprenderle es que había que salvar los leñosos!!!
> 
> Yo le he visto esa foto más extrecha el rio, porque yo lo he saltado de una orilla a otra. y la tierra cuarteada de la sequedad. Demencial!!!!
> ...


Sí, fue por esas fechas.. el río en estado lamentable, pero yo me acuerdo de ser casi un hilito sin apenas profundidad. (en plan como el Záncara ). 

Siempre he pensado que una solución podría ser otro trasvase El Atazar  a Entrepeñas, ahora que el Atazar está a punto de desembalsar por llegar al 100%, y que ese agua no se pudiera tocar, quedando como reserva estratégica, y mientras tanto los ribereños pudieran disfrutar de esas aguas.

Por cierto, que alegría verlo subir ya están a 938,79 hm3 y vienen precipitaciones. Han subido 3 hm3 desde mi mensaje de la mañana. A ver si cae mucho.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Faetón, ¿pero como vas a construir una conducción para llevar agua de El Atazar a Entrepeñas, cuando es un embalse que de media en los últimos 10 años tiene unos 270Hm3?
¿Cuanto le vas a mandar, 50?
¿Cual sería el coste de hace esa obra?

¿A como saldría el m3 enviado? ¿Quién paga eso?

 Es algo totalmente inviable.
El verdadero problema es otro, que el trasvase está planteado sobre unas cifras de aportación totalmente exageradas, y que no tiene en cuenta la ídem del año en cuestión. Han habido años en los que no debería de haber habido trasvase.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## cantarin

Hola No Registrado

Me alegro que tu también te des cuenta de que el error está en la ley del Trasvase que dice MENTIRAS porque es una mentira evidente de que no entran 1000 hm3 al año en E+B, y por consiguiente no se puede pensar en un trasvase de 600 hm3 anuales.

También me gusta eso de que hay años que no se pueden hacer trasvase, como el año pasado. ¿Le entran sólo 361 hm3 de agua y nos llevamos 373 hm3 para el Levante?... creo que eso no cuadra, pero no hay un j***do político que quiera cambiar eso por desgracia. 

un saludo




> Faetón, ¿pero como vas a construir una conducción para llevar agua de El Atazar a Entrepeñas, cuando es un embalse que de media en los últimos 10 años tiene unos 270Hm3?
> ¿Cuanto le vas a mandar, 50?
> ¿Cual sería el coste de hace esa obra?
> 
> ¿A como saldría el m3 enviado? ¿Quién paga eso?
> 
>  Es algo totalmente inviable.
> El verdadero problema es otro, que el trasvase está planteado sobre unas cifras de aportación totalmente exageradas, y que no tiene en cuenta la ídem del año en cuestión. Han habido años en los que no debería de haber habido trasvase.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hola No Registrado
> 
> Me alegro que tu también te des cuenta de que el error está en la ley del Trasvase que dice MENTIRAS porque es una mentira evidente de que no entran 1000 hm3 al año en E+B, y por consiguiente no se puede pensar en un trasvase de 600 hm3 anuales.
> 
> También me gusta eso de que hay años que no se pueden hacer trasvase, como el año pasado. ¿Le entran sólo 361 hm3 de agua y nos llevamos 373 hm3 para el Levante?... creo que eso no cuadra, pero no hay un jodio político que quiera cambiar eso por desgracia. 
> 
> un saludo


Hola Cantarin.
Es lo que llevo diciendo un tiempo ya.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

> El verdadero problema es otro, que el trasvase está planteado sobre unas cifras de aportación totalmente exageradas, y que no tiene en cuenta la ídem del año en cuestión. Han habido años en los que no debería de haber habido trasvase.
> Saludos. Miguel.


En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo.





> Faetón, ¿pero como vas a construir una conducción para llevar agua de El Atazar a Entrepeñas, cuando es un embalse que de media en los últimos 10 años tiene unos 270Hm3?
> ¿Cuanto le vas a mandar, 50?
> ¿Cual sería el coste de hace esa obra?
> 
> ¿A como saldría el m3 enviado? ¿Quién paga eso?
> 
>  Es algo totalmente inviable.



Si el Atazar pudiera recoger lo sobrante del Vado (del que al año se desperdician muchos hm3, que a su vez se comunica con Pozo de los Ramos, que entre los dos pierden en años como éste más de 200 hm3,  aún con un buen caudal ecológico, no es nada disparatado. Supondría en años de bonanza recoger 300 hm3 ( o lo que es lo mismo el consumo de medio año de la Comunidad de Madrid), y almacenarlo en Entrepeñas.

Con ello evitas realizar presas que evidentemente tienen un gran daño medioambiental. Bien es cierto, que en años de sequía no se realizaría ninguno, y con un coste pequeño para el beneficio que producirían asegurando el abastecimiento de Madrid y Guadalajara, cuando vinieran los años malos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si el Atazar pudiera recoger lo sobrante del Vado (del que al año se desperdician muchos hm3, que a su vez se comunica con Pozo de los Ramos, *que entre los dos pierden en años como éste más de 200 hm3*,  aún con un *buen caudal ecológico*, no es nada disparatado. Supondría en años de bonanza *recoger 300 hm3* ( o lo que es lo mismo el consumo de medio año de la Comunidad de Madrid), y almacenarlo en Entrepeñas.
> 
> Con ello evitas realizar presas que evidentemente tienen un gran daño medioambiental. Bien es cierto, que en años de sequía no se realizaría ninguno, y con un coste pequeño para el beneficio que producirían asegurando el abastecimiento de Madrid y Guadalajara, cuando vinieran los años malos.


Yo, es que en lo que te he señalado en negrita no veo correspondencia ninguna.
Ya con los minicaudales mal llamados "ecológicos" actuales, no veo que sobre tal cantidad de agua. Menos aún si el caudal necesario para la vida, con sus riadas y estíos se respetara. Estropearías más aún de lo que están, que ya es decir, el Lozoya, el Jarama y el Sorbe.
Hay muchos años en los que El Atazar no se llena ni con la aportación de el Vado y el Pozo de los Ramos.
Luego, si se diera algún político loco total que hiciera esa obra, y no se utilizara en períodos de 15 años, lo normal es que acabara en la cárcel.

Yo años como éste solo recuerdo alguno de muy chaval.

Me parece algo disparatado, es utilizar los ríos como mangueras y desde luego a un coste inasumible.

No hay que darle más vueltas, el trasvase actual es in-sos-te-ni-ble. Y no se le pueden poner remiendos con el Lozoya, el Duero, ni el Miño. Esas políticas trasvasistas están superadas.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD.: El concepto de que "Los ríos pierden agua" es que no lo entiendo, los ríos no pierden agua como si fueran la cisterna del wáter con las gomas gastadas.
Para mí es uno de los conceptos más atrasados de la visión de como funciona un río.

----------


## faeton

> Yo, es que en lo que te he señalado en negrita no veo correspondencia ninguna.
> Ya con los minicaudales mal llamados "ecológicos" actuales, no veo que sobre tal cantidad de agua. Menos aún si el caudal necesario para la vida, con sus riadas y estíos se respetara. Estropearías más aún de lo que están, que ya es decir, el Lozoya, el Jarama y el Sorbe.
> Hay muchos años en los que El Atazar no se llena ni con la aportación de el Vado y el Pozo de los Ramos.
> Luego, si se diera algún político loco total que hiciera esa obra, y no se utilizara en períodos de 15 años, lo normal es que acabara en la cárcel.
> 
> Yo años como éste solo recuerdo alguno de muy chaval.
> 
> Me parece algo disparatado, es utilizar los ríos como mangueras y desde luego a un coste inasumible.
> 
> ...


¿Entonces como beberíamos agua si no hubiera presas? La construcción de presas ha supuesto la posibilidad de tener agua higiénica para todos. No se puede hacer demagogia barata con eso de los ríos hay que dejarlos como estaban en el principio de los tiempos, Miguel y te lo digo con cariño.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿Entonces como beberíamos agua si no hubiera presas? La construcción de presas ha supuesto la posibilidad de tener agua higiénica para todos. No se puede hacer demagogia barata con eso de los ríos hay que dejarlos como estaban en el principio de los tiempos, Miguel y te lo digo con cariño.


Creo que te has confundido de hilo o de respuesta.

He revisado mi mensaje cuatro veces, y varios anteriores buscando donde yo he dicho que no hay que construir presas. Es que yo no he dicho eso en ningún momento.

Lo que me respondes es muy distinto a lo que yo he dicho. Yo he escrito, y lo vuelvo a poner, que la dinámica de considerar los ríos como una manguera que se puede dirigir de un lado al otro sin tener en cuenta que un río es un ente vivo que se debe aprovechar pero no esquilmar, es una idea ya superada, y ampliamente.
Se puede y se debe aprovechar una parte con un % máximo, pero nada más
 Es que digo yo que algo habrá que dejar en el cauce, ¿no? El río debe tener crecidas como ahora el Guadiana en Extremadura, y el Guadalquivir, y períodos de estiaje.
 Con el ejemplo que propones, dejas el cauce como los Ojos del Guadiana. 
Madrid, su entorno, con el CYII y su error de planteamiento histórico de ser una gran capital sin un caudaloso río a su lado, hace que los pequeños, escasos e irregulares ríos de los que se abastece estén cercenados en su mayor parte.

 De ahí a suponer que yo quiero explicar que no son necesarias las presas va un mundo, que repito yo no he dicho en absoluto.
Y también te lo digo de manera muy cordial, como el anterior mensaje, por supuesto. Hay gente que por que una persona no esté de acuerdo con él, piensa que es un enemigo, no es mi caso en absoluto: si no me habría divorciado de mi mujer hace décadas.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Ahora que lo pienso, cuando he escrito eso del error histórico del desarrollo de una gran capital como es Madrid sin la cercanía de un río caudaloso, es posiblemente una importante razón por los que a muchos madrileños ni fú ni fá. Aquí hay que traer el agua de lejos, pues entonces suponen que en todos los lados debe ser igual.

----------


## cantarin

Desde luego yo no sigo el embalse del ATAZAR con frecuencia, mas bien lo he visto poco, pero yo veo de Guadalajara que es mi provincia, y pantanos que suelten agua frecuentemente solo hay dos: El Vado y Beleña. Otro que también podría si tiene exceso de agua y hay mucha presión es la Tajera

Yo tenía un estudio de una interconexión de dichos embalses con Entrepeñas, Por gravedad sería posible, pero ya estamos con la hipótesis de si sería rentable.

Soluciones posibles

EL VADO: uso consuntivo de Madrid, generalmente hasta el mes de verano no suelen tirar de ese agua para su uso en el canal de Isabel II, quizás sería mas conveniente hacer uso de ese agua entre enero y Marzo, con lo cual el embalse se mantendría en niveles de seguridad y no habría que soltar agua. Además ES GRATIS!!!

BELEÑA: Este es el más complicado, porque no hay por donde cogerle mano a este amigo de Guadalajara, pero vamos yo doy ideas que podrían ser mas adecuadas

a) Ajuste a la realidad de los márgenes de seguridad: Porque que en enero no pueda pasar de 30 hm3 es una tontería y hay un año para justificarlo 2009, en Enero soltaron agua porque estaba por encima de 30 hm3, y ¿que pasó? ¡¡que no volvió a llover de forma abundante y fue sequisimo ese año!!... consecuencia casi hubo restricciones en verano.
b) Conducción reversible con alcorlo, pero algún genio ya se equivocó en eso y tiene dificil solución.
c) Recrecimiento de la presa dentro de las posibilidades, que creo que son muy reducidas, pero si ganamos 5 o 10 hm3, serían muy bienvenidos
d) Azudes en el curso del rio. Estilo Pozo de los Ramos, que no son tan grandes y causarían menos impacto ambiental y podrían recoger agua sin crear muchos problemas.

Quizás una combinada de las dos ultimas podría ser la solucion al problema de Beleña.

LA TAJERA: Quizás  todos los trasvases se pudieran hacer así de sencillo: Un tunel en el margen derecho de la presa y por gravedad llega al Tajo. Esos 30 hm3 que tuvieron que soltar en 2010 por problemas en la presa. Directos al Tajo y sin perderlos.

Soluciones hay, ahora solo faltan voluntad política para hacerlas... ¡¡Que era verde, y se la comió un borrico!!

un saludo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Desde luego yo no sigo el embalse del ATAZAR con frecuencia, mas bien lo he visto poco, pero yo veo de Guadalajara que es mi provincia, y pantanos que suelten agua frecuentemente solo hay dos: El Vado y Beleña. Otro que también podría si tiene exceso de agua y hay mucha presión es la Tajera
> 
> Yo tenía un estudio de una interconexión de dichos embalses con Entrepeñas, Por gravedad sería posible, pero ya estamos con la hipótesis de si sería rentable.
> 
> Soluciones posibles
> 
> EL VADO: uso consuntivo de Madrid, generalmente hasta el mes de verano no suelen tirar de ese agua para su uso en el canal de Isabel II, quizás sería mas conveniente hacer uso de ese agua entre enero y Marzo, con lo cual el embalse se mantendría en niveles de seguridad y no habría que soltar agua. Además ES GRATIS!!!
> 
> BELEÑA: Este es el más complicado, porque no hay por donde cogerle mano a este amigo de Guadalajara, pero vamos yo doy ideas que podrían ser mas adecuadas
> ...


Las soluciones son fáciles y relativamente baratas Cantarin:

1-Recrecer El Vado, algo creo que no sería muy dañiño, subiéndole 3 ó 4 metros se ganaría muchísimo.
2- Deja Beleña como está, que el río Sorbe ya está bastante hundido y moribundo. Tira de Entrepeñas a la ETAP de Mohernando u otra nueva porque son 30 Hm3 los que dicen que se necesitan, ¿no?
     a) Ahora con la conexión de Alcorlo a la Etap y al sistema del corredor del Henares dicen que ya está todo resuelto.
     b) ¿No hay preferencia de los ribereños para el agua de Entrepeñas? Pues que se aplique ese precepto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

> Las soluciones son fáciles y relativamente baratas Cantarin:
> 
> 1-Recrecer El Vado, algo creo que no sería muy dañiño, subiéndole 3 ó 4 metros se ganaría muchísimo.
> 2- Deja Beleña como está, que el río Sorbe ya está bastante hundido y moribundo. Tira de Entrepeñas a la ETAP de Mohernando u otra nueva porque son 30 Hm3 los que dicen que se necesitan, ¿no?
>      a) Ahora con la conexión de Alcorlo a la Etap y al sistema del corredor del Henares dicen que ya está todo resuelto.
>      b) ¿No hay preferencia de los ribereños para el agua de Entrepeñas? Pues que se aplique ese precepto.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Estoy con Cantarín, ahora el Atazar está a poco de que el agua salga por los aliviaderos porque estará lleno técnicamente.  

Si podemos ganar hm3 en las épocas de bonanza para disponer de ellas  en tiempos de sequía , por pocos que sean con pequeñas obras, buenas son.


Lo de las presas te lo digo, porque con hacer una presa que almacene agua ya estás distorsionando el río, y siempre pones las excusas de no alterar los ríos, cuando hablamos de cualquier obra, que en ese tema no podemos ser más papista que el papa, con el hecho de construir presas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Estoy con Cantarín, ahora el Atazar está a poco de que el agua salga por los aliviaderos porque estará lleno técnicamente.  
> 
> Si podemos ganar hm3 en las épocas de bonanza para disponer de ellas  en tiempos de sequía , por pocos que sean con pequeñas obras, buenas son.


 Pero es que, hacer una obra hidraúlica del tamaño que propones para llevar agua de El Atazar a Entrepeñas, para que se utilice con 50 Hm3 como máximo una vez cada 15 años o más, no me parece que sea sostenible ni planteable en absoluto.
Me parece una idea descabellada, y no lo digo por tí.
Igualmente lo de llevar el agua de La Tajera, una presa que no se ha llenado nunca, un pelín en el lluvioso período 2010-11, pero ni siquiera tiene instaladas las taintor me ha parecido leer.Otra cosa es que ese embalse pertenecía a la red de los locos proyectos para trasvasar agua del Duero a Entrepeñas, y poner el TTS en los 1000 Hm3 proyectados, entonces tenía sentido hacer un embalse como ese que con la aportación ya se ve que no se va a llenar. Y no se va a llenar, porque a diferencia de otros como los que llenan La Serena (por poner un ejemplo) el Tajuña por el tipo de terreno por el que discurre es un río bastante regular, y lo que aporta son habas contadas.





> Lo de las presas te lo digo, porque con hacer una presa que almacene agua ya estás distorsionando el río, y siempre pones las excusas de no alterar los ríos, cuando hablamos de cualquier obra, que en ese tema no podemos ser más papista que el papa, con el hecho de construir presas.


Claro que no soy partidario de dañar el río. Si se necesita hacer una presa, habrá que hacerla, pero que el río sufra lo menos posible administrando bien su funcionamiento. Y, por supuesto, no se debería permitir almacenar el 100% de la aportación del río y luego cercenar el cauce bajo la presa, eso lo tengo clarísimo.
Si se hace eso, se está acometiendo un crecimiento insostenible, que es lo que pasa en muchos sitios y luego se piden aberraciones como las redes de trasvases del plan Borrel y el de Aznar; y veremos a ver el de Cañete, que miedo me da.

Pero es que sinceramente no se a donde quieres llegar con el tema que me comentas con lo de las presas. Pero bueno, ya me lo dirás.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Vamos a partir que hay dos problemas y han de ser reconocidos.

a) Hay embalses que "sueltan agua", porque el agua no se pierde, cuando se supera el nivel de seguridad.

b) Hay embalses de uso consuntivo, que en ocasiones dan problemas porque no pueden retener todo el agua que pudieran. Es el caso de beleña.

¿he dicho alguna mentira?

Yo creo que no.

El VADO: ¿que se puede recrecer la presa?... puede ser, pero con la idea que yo dije nos ahorramos un dinero aprovechando al máximo las posibilidades. Que el Canal de Isabel II tire para el uso consuntivo de este embalse en Enero y Febrero, con lo cual el embalse bajará hasta un nivel medio y podrá retener las lluvias de marzo y Abril y no tendrá que soltar ni una gota de agua. Matamos dos pájaros de un tiro; No soltamos agua y no nos cuesta ni un céntimo de euro.
¿Es posible?... creo que perfectamente.

la TAJERA: ciertamente solo se ha llenado 2 veces en toda su historia, pero vamos a ver, ¿cuanto puede costar un simple túnel por una montaña? ¿10.000 Euros?
y ese agua no bajaría sino que por gravedad llegaría a Entrepeñas. Creo que no es mucho dinero y puede sernos útil en varios años.

BELEÑA DE MIS AMORES: Tanto que se habla de Beleña!!! y todavía no hay solución... ¿No os parece raro?... No se si vivís en su cuenca, yo sí, y en la televisión y en los periódicos he odio hablar a todos los últimos presidentes de la MAS, problemas de abastecimientos, impactos medioambientales, etc. ¿pero alguno tenía idea de hidrología?... No señores, son todos políticos de uno u otro signo político, pero con sentido hidrológico de esos del "cero patatero" que decia AZNAR.

53 hm3 ¡¡no son suficientes!! ¿alguien lo duda aún?

pues bien, hay que buscar soluciones señores, no queda otra, y repasamos las que yo he visto hasta el momento

a) Recrecer la presa algún metro, con lo que quizás supongan 5 o 10 hm3 más.
b) Tubería reversible hasta Alcorlo, que se ha hecho sin ser reversible, porque quien la puso no tuvo en cuenta la baja capacidad de Beleña, y fue un parche cuando Beleña estaba en mínimos y peligraba el abastecimiento.
c) Azudes pequeños a lo largo del rio sorbe para poder recoger agua y minimizar el impacto medioambiental.
d) La idea de Miguel: Tubería desde Entrepeñas. Según indiqué el libro creado por el Ministerio franquista de Obras Públicas en 1958 indicaba que Entrepeñas y Buendía fueron creados por dos motivos: Producir Electricidad y "uso consuntivo de MAdrid", luego ya cambiaron de idea, pero eso está escrito y se puede comprobar facilmente, tengo el libro. Cambiar Guadalajara por Madrid, no creo que ubiera problema. Aunque el importe sería mayor.

Y no se me ocurre ninguna solución más, pero lo que si está claro es que los srs. administradores de la Mas, necesitarán adoptar alguno de estas soluiones.

un saludo compañeros.

Pd. ¿que os parece?

----------


## Luján

Pues que un túnel cuesta bastante más de lo que crees. Mucho más. 10000€ solo dan para los sueldos de un mes de 10 trabajadores. Seguro que se tardaría más en hacerlo y se necesitarían más trabajadores, además de maquinaria y material.

Vamos, yo creo que con 10000€ no se consigue ni el proyecto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Vamos a partir que hay dos problemas y han de ser reconocidos.
> 
> a) Hay embalses que "sueltan agua", porque el agua no se pierde, cuando se supera el nivel de seguridad.
> 
> b) Hay embalses de uso consuntivo, que en ocasiones dan problemas porque no pueden retener todo el agua que pudieran. Es el caso de beleña.
> 
> ¿he dicho alguna mentira?
> ...


 No, no has dicho ninguna mentira. el agua no se pierde, porque el río la necesita. Y tampoco pasa nada porque un embalse no pueda retener todo el gua que le llega, el río por debajo también tiene derecho a vivir. En el caso el Sorbe, además aporta agua limpia al Henares, que le hace mucha falta y con parte de ella se nutre el Canal del henares, quedando el resto como aportación  al Jarama y al Tajo. No querremos los ríos más secos de lo que están normalmente en Madrid, Guadalajara y Toledo, ¿no?




> El VADO: ¿que se puede recrecer la presa?... puede ser, pero con la idea que yo dije nos ahorramos un dinero aprovechando al máximo las posibilidades. Que el Canal de Isabel II tire para el uso consuntivo de este embalse en Enero y Febrero, con lo cual el embalse bajará hasta un nivel medio y podrá retener las lluvias de marzo y Abril y no tendrá que soltar ni una gota de agua. Matamos dos pájaros de un tiro; No soltamos agua y no nos cuesta ni un céntimo de euro.
> ¿Es posible?... creo que perfectamente.


 El Vado se podría recrecer como he opinado yo en un mensaje anterior. Pero el riesgo que tiene opinar sin conocer es que puedes equivocarte. Sería una solución muy barata, entre comillas, pero he leído que salen de ésta presa unos 140 Hm3 sobre una aportación de 180; prácticamente el 80% del agua que le entra. es decir, que mucho no va a solucionar. Aunque debo decir que son datos que no he contrastado, si los tenéis, podremos ver cual es la realidad.
*En lo que no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo es en lo de no soltar una gota de agua. ¿Nos quejamos para el Tajo pero no para el Jarama? ¿Es el Jarama un río de 3º clase? ¿Debe de bajar seco bajo El Vado? repasando tus mensajes, no creo que puedas afirmar eso.*



> la TAJERA: ciertamente solo se ha llenado 2 veces en toda su historia, pero vamos a ver, ¿cuanto puede costar un simple túnel por una montaña? ¿10.000 Euros?
> y ese agua no bajaría sino que por gravedad llegaría a Entrepeñas. Creo que no es mucho dinero y puede sernos útil en varios años.


Creo que te ha bailado la cifra, con eso no pagas ni la mordida para los sobres que se reparten los políticos de turno.




> BELEÑA DE MIS AMORES: Tanto que se habla de Beleña!!! y todavía no hay solución... ¿No os parece raro?... No se si vivís en su cuenca, yo sí, y en la televisión y en los periódicos he odio hablar a todos los últimos presidentes de la MAS, problemas de abastecimientos, impactos medioambientales, etc. ¿pero alguno tenía idea de hidrología?... No señores, son todos políticos de uno u otro signo político, pero con sentido hidrológico de esos del "cero patatero" que decia AZNAR.
> 
> 53 hm3 ¡¡no son suficientes!! ¿alguien lo duda aún?
> 
> pues bien, hay que buscar soluciones señores, no queda otra, y repasamos las que yo he visto hasta el momento
> 
> a) Recrecer la presa algún metro, con lo que quizás supongan 5 o 10 hm3 más.
> b) Tubería reversible hasta Alcorlo, que se ha hecho sin ser reversible, porque quien la puso no tuvo en cuenta la baja capacidad de Beleña, y fue un parche cuando Beleña estaba en mínimos y peligraba el abastecimiento.
> c) Azudes pequeños a lo largo del rio sorbe para poder recoger agua y minimizar el impacto medioambiental.
> ...


a) Pudiera ser, pero con Beleña lleno, la cola llega a Muriel, si la aumentas la cota, lo sumerges. Ni te cuento la que se montaría, yo el primero.
b) Se rechazó por ser algo descabellado.
c) Los azudes puede ser una solución para un pueblo, nunca para lo que se pretende, y el impacto ambiental es bastante fuerte.
d) Era mi opinión, y desde mi punto de vista, lo lógico y lo más barato. ¿No se llevan a la Mancha 50 Hm3? ¿No se llevan no sé cuanta agua desde Almoguera hasta la mancomunidad del girasol y a La Sagra? ¿Y a Madrid no salen unos cuantos Hm3 también? ¿Por qué no se va a llevar a una ETAP en el entorno de Guadalajara una tubería que transporte 30 Hm3 que es lo que se reclamaba en la época de la burbuja, que ahora ya no haca falta tanto?
 Es que parece que hay miedo a decir: "Oiga, que soy ribereño y tengo derecho a un cacho de ese agua, que además es un cacho pequeño".




> Pues que un túnel cuesta bastante más de lo que crees. Mucho más. 10000€ solo dan para los sueldos de un mes de 10 trabajadores. Seguro que se tardaría más en hacerlo y se necesitarían más trabajadores, además de maquinaria y material.
> 
> Vamos, yo creo que con 10000€ no se consigue ni el proyecto.


 Con 10.000 euros no tienes ni para el proyecto de un chalet de 200 m2 a precio mínimo de COA. Y ni siquiera para 10 trabajadores, ya que la SS suma un 38% más. Y además no creo que puedas contratar especialistas por 1.000 euros mes. Aunque está perfectamente claro lo que quieres expresar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## cantarin

Ya veo ya

pero vamos que es meter una tuneladora, y llenar de cemento las paredes, quizás soy muy iluso, pero vamos ¿cuanto puede costar eso?
mira se lo preguntaré a perdiguera que ha estado en proyectos de estos a ver que nos dice.

Tampoco he querido decir que el Jarama no tenga que llevar su agua adecuada, creo que he defendido los caudales ecológicos en muchos mensajes mios, pero igual que eso, busco aprovechar el agua donde hay posibilidad. Quizás con un vado con 10 o 15 hm3 más, el caudal ecológico pueda ser superior todo el año y las cosas cambiaran en el río. Aunque claro está no habrá avenidas tampoco.

Pero vamos, mi intención es buscar soluciones lo más baratas posibles y posibles. Ni lo que yo diga, ni lo que digas no registrado, ni Luján nos van a hacer caso, los responsables de eso están volando por otros parajes distintos.

De todas formas, el año de mucha seguía,  de 30 hm3 en Enero que no pueden guardar mas, quedaron 8 hm3 a principios del año hidrológico en Beleña, con otros 5 o 10 hm3 se podria apañar un periodo razonable.  ¿Merecerá la pena el trasvase desde Entrepeñas, o será mejor buscar soluciones locales?

yo no soy técnico, ni lo he sido ni creo que lo sea, aunque si quisiera sacarme la carrera que cambié por las sotanas, pero vamos busco soluciones lo más sencillo y cercano posible. Ahora quien sepa y quiera ... que diga lo que tenga que decir. Pero a intención buena de ayudar no creo que me gane, porque es lo que he intentado siempre, defender lo que creo justo, lo que en mi conocimiento me parece lógico, razonable o posible, claro está sin un criterio técnico que me avale porque no lo puedo aportar, pero con buena voluntad siempre. Gracias a otras personas como yo, que llevan mucha experiencia a sus espaldas, hemos podido aprender los que por este foro tan maravilloso.

Continue el debate.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Eres buena persona Cantarín, eso está claro. Debatiremos, habrá cosas en las que coincidamos y otras no; pero con gente de buena intención como tú siempre será un placer.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ya veo ya
> 
> pero vamos que es meter una tuneladora, y llenar de cemento las paredes, quizás soy muy iluso, pero vamos ¿cuanto puede costar eso?
> mira se lo preguntaré a perdiguera que ha estado en proyectos de estos a ver que nos dice.
> 
> Tampoco he querido decir que el Jarama no tenga que llevar su agua adecuada, creo que he defendido los caudales ecológicos en muchos mensajes mios, pero igual que eso, busco aprovechar el agua donde hay posibilidad. Quizás con un vado con 10 o 15 hm3 más, el caudal ecológico pueda ser superior todo el año y las cosas cambiaran en el río. Aunque claro está no habrá avenidas tampoco.
> 
> Pero vamos, mi intención es buscar soluciones lo más baratas posibles y posibles. Ni lo que yo diga, ni lo que digas no registrado, ni Luján nos van a hacer caso, los responsables de eso están volando por otros parajes distintos.
> 
> ...


Hola tocayo, te respondo en público ya que me has citado dos veces en este hilo, a pesar de que no quiero intervenir.

Primera cuestión:
Trasvase desde Atazar, con una tubería de 3 m de diámetro se pueden trasvasar 18 Hm3 al mes: 1.000 €/ml más o menos,de ejecución material, precio con IVA 1.500€/ml.
Segunda cuestión:
Túnel con tuneladora, el metro lineal de túnel con una sección de 3 metros de diámetro  cuesta unos 1.350 €/ml más o menos, de ejecución material, más el revestimiento de hormigón que quieras ponerle en función del macizo que estés excavando.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> De todas formas, el año de mucha seguía,  de 30 hm3 en Enero que no pueden guardar mas, quedaron 8 hm3 a principios del año hidrológico en Beleña, con otros 5 o 10 hm3 se podria apañar un periodo razonable.  ¿Merecerá la pena el trasvase desde Entrepeñas, o será mejor buscar soluciones locales?


No es un trasvase, sino una tubería de abastecimiento. Y si hay agua para Murcia (a cascoporro), para La Mancha, para La Sagra y para Madrid, ¿por qué no va a haber un 4,6% del total autorizado de trasvase, para Guadalajara siendo ribereños?

 Es totalmente viable, razonable y exigible. Y además no hay que aumentar el trasvase, simplemente redistribuirlo.

Eso sí sería un "AGUA PARA TODOS". O ¿tú no tienes derecho?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Exactamente, estamos llamando trasvase a todo y es incorrecto, no sé quien decía por ahí que el Canal de Isabel II es un trasvase o desde el Atazar a Entrepeñas. No, eso no son trasvases, un trasvase ha de ser entre cuencas distintas si no hablamos de otra cosa.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los que decian eso, solo tenian intencion de liarla en el hilo, no de hablar del trasvase como se pudo ver.
Saludos Miguel.

----------


## Goldmedal

Os pego un articulo de wikipedia

El delta del Okavango es un caso poco usual de delta, en el sentido de que este río no desemboca en el mar. En realidad, no se trata de un verdadero delta fluvial, sino de un abanico aluvial o cono de deyección muy grande, que se produce donde el río Okavango desagua en una llanura prácticamente endorreica con un clima mucho más seco que en sus cabeceras.
El delta cubre una superficie de entre 15.000 km² y 22.000 km² durante las crecidas, se encuentra en el norte de Botsuana, en la región de Ngamiland, con capital en Maun, a 942 m de altitud. Recibe agua del río Okavango; éste nace en Angola y atraviesa la franja de Caprivi (Namibia) para llegar a este delta donde se dispersa en el desierto del Kalahari.
En el delta del Okavango existe la única población de leones nadadores; éstos se ven forzados a entrar en el agua, que durante las crecidas llega a cubrir el 70% de su territorio, para cazar antílopes como los impalas.
Geológicamente el río Okavango al llegar a Botsuana serpentea entre dos fallas geológicas y acaba desbordándose y creando una extensa llanura anegada. Es absorbido por el desierto Kalahari y se desconoce donde terminan sus aguas.


YO ESTOY SEGURO DE QUE ACABAN EN EL SEGURA

----------


## perdiguera

> No es un trasvase, sino una tubería de abastecimiento. Y si hay agua para Murcia (a cascoporro), para La Mancha, para La Sagra y para Madrid, ¿por qué no va a haber un 4,6% del total autorizado de trasvase, para Guadalajara siendo ribereños?
> 
>  Es totalmente viable, razonable y exigible. Y además no hay que aumentar el trasvase, simplemente redistribuirlo.
> 
> Eso sí sería un "AGUA PARA TODOS". O ¿tú no tienes derecho?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


 Contradicción en términos.



> Exactamente, estamos llamando trasvase a todo y es incorrecto, no sé quien decía por ahí que el Canal de Isabel II es un trasvase o desde el Atazar a Entrepeñas. No, eso no son trasvases, un trasvase ha de ser entre cuencas distintas si no hablamos de otra cosa.


 http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search...WgYDXX2HbLQspz
Debe haber un nuevo diccionario de español que desconozco, porque en el que conozco en la definición de trasvase o transvase, ambas son correctas, no aparece la palabra cuenca.



> Los que decian eso, solo tenian intencion de liarla en el hilo, no de hablar del trasvase como se pudo ver.
> Saludos Miguel.


Las cosas se pueden liar de muchas maneras. Como por ejemplo la siguiente.




> Os pego un articulo de wikipedia
> 
> El delta del Okavango es un caso poco usual de delta, en el sentido de que este río no desemboca en el mar. En realidad, no se trata de un verdadero delta fluvial, sino de un abanico aluvial o cono de deyección muy grande, que se produce donde el río Okavango desagua en una llanura prácticamente endorreica con un clima mucho más seco que en sus cabeceras.
> El delta cubre una superficie de entre 15.000 km² y 22.000 km² durante las crecidas, se encuentra en el norte de Botsuana, en la región de Ngamiland, con capital en Maun, a 942 m de altitud. Recibe agua del río Okavango; éste nace en Angola y atraviesa la franja de Caprivi (Namibia) para llegar a este delta donde se dispersa en el desierto del Kalahari.
> En el delta del Okavango existe la única población de leones nadadores; éstos se ven forzados a entrar en el agua, que durante las crecidas llega a cubrir el 70% de su territorio, para cazar antílopes como los impalas.
> Geológicamente el río Okavango al llegar a Botsuana serpentea entre dos fallas geológicas y acaba desbordándose y creando una extensa llanura anegada. Es absorbido por el desierto Kalahari y se desconoce donde terminan sus aguas.
> 
> 
> YO ESTOY SEGURO DE QUE ACABAN EN EL SEGURA


Y las del mar de Aral y las del de Chad y las del lago Eire en Australia..... Qué ganas de tocar las narices.

----------


## Goldmedal

Perdiguera. Solo tenía intención de quitarle hierro al hilo, no de enfadar a nadie. Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tranquilo Goldmedal, en este hilo hay que tener cuidado con una simple broma. Pero si estas de acuerdo con el titulo del mismo, participa con tus odeas
Y no atiendas a provocaciones.
Saludos Miguel.

PD: Para los que somos de la epoca de los encerados y la unica tecnologia era una tiza, es dificil poner tildes y no comerse alguna letra. Estoy usando un android.

----------


## faeton

Supongo que el postdata es de coña. ¿no?  :Confused:

----------


## Azul

Han cerrado el grifo del trasvase, cuanta falta por trasvasar?

----------


## perdiguera

> Perdiguera. Solo tenía intención de quitarle hierro al hilo, no de enfadar a nadie. Saludos


Perdona por haberte mal entendido.
Saludos.

----------


## faeton

Pues siguen subiendo poco a poco las reservas, ya están con 945,36 hm3. Un empujoncito más y llegamos a 1000 hm3.

----------


## cantarin

Hola tocayo

Debo ser yo muy barato comprando jajaja, no es Luján el primero que me lo dice jajaja, hoy mi madre me lo ha dicho con la colonia de Maximo Dutti que la valoro en 8 euros y debe ser mas por lo visto. Pues con el túnel de la Tajera igual.

Cuando se hacen infraestructuras hay que utilizarlas para amortizarlas, por lo menos para que sea de utilidad.

La conducción Beleña-Alcorlo, "tenía que haber sido reversible", quizás costara mas, pero esa infraestrutura iba a funcionar seguro que muchas veces. Beleña suelta agua bastantes veces, ese agua se va a Alcorlo que lo sube, que el pobrecito ya no sabe lo que es llenarse, y seguro que con tanta agua que se ha soltado de Beleña se había llenado, y durante la sequía... Tranquilidad, que ahora no podemos tener.

Que evidente el rio sorbe debe llevar agua y mejorar la calidad de agua del Henares, creo que es una verdad impepinable, pero no solo por agua que vaya de Beleña, también está Alcorlo, Pálmaces, El Atance... hay que mejorar tambien el caudal de esos rios, para que el caudal del henares se bueno. Si tenemos agua, se podrá soltar, si no hay agua, nos convertimos en algunos que ya sabemos y secamos los rios y los arroyos. Pongo un ejemplo "Uldecoma", hay agua y sueltan una cantidad constante media, no hay agua, secamos el rio poco menos porque no hay para nada. Seguramente Luján me diría que son diferentes rios, ya que Uldelcoma es torrencial y el henares es habitual aunque tenga avenidas. Pero para ver como se recula con el agua vale perfectamente.

Pero vamos, seamos realistas AHORA NO ES MOMENTO DE OBRA PÚBLICA, hay otras necesidades, pero si creo como a algún político debería mirar estos hilos y de verdad ir empapándose de tanta idea buena como aquí se realizan y seguramente dentro de una década pudieramos iniciar un verdadero sistema de redistribución del agua, sin hipotecar a nadie para que no haya rechazo, y cuidando el medio ambiente. y en algún caso casi sin costar dinero. 

Porque vaya plan magistral que hizo mi tocayo Perdiguera para recuperar el caudal disminuido en el ATS, aprovechando lo que hay y mejorando el reparto. Que pena que no haya en el gobierno personas como varios compañeros de este foro con una sensatez, una idea clara, buscando lo mejor para todos y evitando la guerra del agua porque se habla desde la RACIONABILIDAD, la SOSTENIBILIDAD y un deseo de convivencia en igualdad para todo el mundo, y la verdad es que los que están sentados en los despachos que hacen este tema, ésto lo desconocen y buscan intereses económicos y partidistas, sin partir de estos términos.

Un Abrazo para tantas personas como Perdiguera, Luján, F. Lázaro  y es que pondría tantos nombres, mi Ben-Amar, fede, Embalses 100%, si es que es una familia que comparten una pasión por el agua y que buscan desde la opinión, desde su creencia y sin malos royos, explicar e indicar lo que es justo y no es justo, a parte de las polémicas que se forman, y que algunos indeseados revientan.

Sigamos con ese deseo de mejorar nuestros rios, nuestros embalses, nuestro medio ambiente, que redundará en beneficio de todos.

un saludo amigos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Supongo que el postdata es de coña. ¿no?


No, es que me faltaba poner lo que he añadido ahora, que es que estaba utilizando un android. Lo tenía puesto y se ha borrado.
Ahora he descubierto la maravilla que es crear una zona wi-fi con el móvil y poder navegar con el portátil.
 Cosas de la edad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calatravo

> Gracias. Entiendo.
>  Es lógico cargar el coste de mantenimiento, reparaciones, etc... Pero lo de desincentivar ¿no podría ser por la vía de la gestión de la CHT? Me explico, si estamos hablando de puestos de trabajo, etc... y el tema de la agricultura es sensible en toda España, la dotación y el reparto de riego para que sea sostenible teniendo en cuenta el tema medioambiental, etc.., ¿no debería administrarlo la autoridad correspondiente?. Porque si lo desincentivas por vía económica estás perjudicando la producción.
> 
> ¿O bien es que lo que se hace es descargar de gastos las zonas menos rentables? ¿podría ser eso?


Perdona por la demora en la contestación. 

Es mi humilde opinión pero imagina por un momento que el cánon por hectárea en el Tajo medio fuese tan barato como en cabecera. Siendo, una tierra más fértil y con mejor productividad el regadío extensivo crecería y se multiplicarían las hectáreas. También habría que construir nuevos ramales de las acequias. 
También al ser la zona a controlar mayor, serían más numerosos los casos de ilegalidades. 

Por último, como no hay agua para ese crecimiento de hectáreas, las dotaciones se tendrían que reducir muchísimo. Además hay que tener en cuenta que desde 2008 ya no hay tarifa eléctrica especial por riego.

Un dato, de toda la cuenca, la zona dónde el regadío es más rentable es en la zona regable del embalse de El Rosarito y al sur de Valdecañas, entre 0,6 y 0,3  por m3. 
En ambos casos tienen tarifas y cánones mucho más asequibles (se puede ver en el documento que puse)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cantarin, si al Sorbe le restas lo que sale ahora, que es un momento puntual, lo terminas de matar.
 De Alcorlo he podido comprobar que ahora sueltan más agua que hace unos años, antes el tramo del Bornova bajo la presa hasta la desembocadura en el Henares estaba seco del todo, y ahora he visto que mantienen un mínimo. Seguramente les han obligado a soltar un caudal ecológico.
Palmacés y El Atance hace muchos años que no los veo; en concreto El Atance ví como lo hacían, pero no lo he visto en servicio.

 En el mensaje anterior te puse como opinión el llevar una tubería desde Entrepeñas a una ETAP de Guadalajara con esos 30 Hm3, ¿qué te parece?. Sería una solución más fácil y se conseguirían los dos objetivos: conservar lo poco que queda de los pequeños y poco caudalosos ríos de Guadalajara y garantizar el suministro. Ahora está garantizado con la conexión de Alcorlo a la ETAP de Mohernando, pero como reserva para el previsto crecimiento, que ya no es tal.

 Hoy he estado visitando el embalse de Buendía en su totalidad, y también he pasado por Sacedón. Lo he hecho porque tenía curiosidad por ver los lugares en los que se proponen las distintas opciones para construir los diques inundables.
Al pasar por Entrepeñas, me ha parado en Sacedón dejando el coche en el "paseo marítimo" (para llorar). Ahora no recuerdo la letra de las opciones para esa bahía, pero coincido con la opinión de el alcalde, de que la opción del dique que creaba poco más que una charca, es ridícula. La opción de hacer un dique de más de un kilómetro, cortando la bahía en dos, sigue siendo otra chapuza. La única opción que en mi opinión le daría vida sería la de los dos diques, uno en la boca del Infierno y el otro desde la isla (ahora península)hasta la orilla natural. Pero pensando en la navegación, también me parece algo poco útil, la verdad.

He pasado la tarde con lluvia y granizo rodeando Buendía. he estado bastante tiempo viendo donde han sacado a información el dique inundable de la recula del Guadiela en Buendía. He entrado por el puente de hierro que ha estado sumergido (ahora ya no) y he ido subiendo, me he llevado el Subaru porque si no los tramos con barrosanto te dejan tirado.. La verdad es que ese tramo del Guadiela que lleva tanto tiempo sin inundar se ha ido naturalizando, precisamente las riadas primaverales han ido recuperando su cauce original y ahora está fenomenal.
 Un agua extremadamente clara y muy fría, unas corrientes y graveras subacuáticas estupendas; La Sartenilla volcando agua en toda su extensión, una delicia verlo, vamos. Espero que el dique que va a sepultar esto, al menos haga bien la escala de remonte y no eche a perder el río. Aunque yo creo que no es el sitio que más necesita el dique, sobre todo porque en Alcocer me han comentado que en verano el atractivo del río es tremendo y la gente acude bastante a recorrerlo, bañarse, etc...

 He recorrido también las reculas de Buendía y Villalba del Rey, aquí sí creo que sería muy interesante hacer los diques.
En Buendía pueblo, antes el agua llegaba al mismo pueblo, de hecho el embalse no se hizo un poco más alto por no inundarlo (qué ilusos), ahora el agua le queda lejos, y las posibilidades de desarrollo basado en la economía que puede aportar el embalse se han esfumado con el agua, a pesar de intentar las actividades de aventura con quads, caballos y la ruta de las caras, pero como lo que atrae la náutica, no hay nada. Allí si haría falta un dique inundable, le daría bastante vida, y viendo el nivel normal del embalse, si el dique llegara a donde llega el agua ahora, las posibilidades de desarrollo serían como las de Sacedón.
Lo mismo le ocurre a Villalba del Rey, donde hay proyectado otro dique, es para echarse a llorar el ver los puentes sobre el cadáver del embalse seco, sin una gota desde hace al menos 30 años.
 Si se hiciera ese dique y esa zona se inundara, las posibilidades son estupendas.

En definitiva, creo que el peor emplazamiento ha sido el elegido. Más que nada porque es una zona con un río que ya atrae público y que está en muy buenas condiciones, y porque creo que son mucho más urgentes las otras dos zonas.

Como siempre, es una opinión personal.

Saludos. Miguel. Mañana tiraré a Soria, a Vinuesa, si hace bueno.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Perdona por la demora en la contestación. 
> 
> Es mi humilde opinión pero imagina por un momento que el cánon por hectárea en el Tajo medio fuese tan barato como en cabecera. Siendo, una tierra más fértil y con mejor productividad el regadío extensivo crecería y se multiplicarían las hectáreas. También habría que construir nuevos ramales de las acequias. 
> También al ser la zona a controlar mayor, serían más numerosos los casos de ilegalidades. 
> 
> Por último, como no hay agua para ese crecimiento de hectáreas, las dotaciones se tendrían que reducir muchísimo. Además hay que tener en cuenta que desde 2008 ya no hay tarifa eléctrica especial por riego.
> 
> Un dato, de toda la cuenca, la zona dónde el regadío es más rentable es en la zona regable del embalse de El Rosarito y al sur de Valdecañas, entre 0,6 y 0,3 € por m3. 
> En ambos casos tienen tarifas y cánones mucho más asequibles (se puede ver en el documento que puse)


Entendido, gracias.

Es que pensaba que los regadíos en algún momento los planificaba la autoridad que tuviera competencias, y no conocía la existencia del canon en función de la zona.

Gracias de nuevo. saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

> Elemental, querido Watson. Esa es la clave, si suponemos que hay que hacer trasvases (que repito, yo estoy en contra). Una vez más, la falta de visión/intereses de los "técnicos" en el Estado Español, es la que nos ha encerrado en este callejón si salida. Ningún país serio se hubiera planteado tal trasvase. Pero esto es lo que es. 
> 
> Y este tesoro que había, que era el Tajo, el río de la literatura, el río de los poetas, el río de Garcilaso, de Cervantes, de las arenas de oro de los romanos... paga el pato. Destruido.
> 
> 
> 
> Generaciones condenadas por la incompetencia de unos cuantos, elevados a la máxima categoría por este país bananero. Había otras opciones antes de decapitar al Tajo de esta manera. Y lo gordo, e inquietante, es que son tan evidentes que hasta un ciego lo vé.


Es posible que si el agua de Entrepeñas lo hubiesen trasvasado a Madrid, en vez de al Segura. Madrid tendría ahora 10 millones de personas y la situación del Tajo en Toledo sería peor aún que la actual.
El Jarama con 35 ó 40 m3/s., tal como va en la actualidad, no hay quien lo diluya ni con otro tanto que viniese por el Tajo (ni aunque fuese cristalina el agua de éste). 
Cuando se plantearon el trasvase al Segura, nunca se imaginaron que Madrid pudiese superpoblarse, quizás tampoco lo que deseaban. 
Creo que el problema es que cuando empiezan a urbanizar y a desarrollar una zona y más si conlleva zona industrial, en lo último que piensan es en la depuración del agua y de la concentración de basuras y residuos perniciosos.
Otro tema:
La única vez que he ido a Entrepeñas, he visto que en la recula de Pareja desembocan unas aguas fecales inmundas, yo creía que eso no estaba permitido. Y un poco más allá otro arroyo desemboca con otras aguas fecales igual de malas que vienen de Alique, un pueblecito muy pequeño.
No me quiero imaginar cómo estarían los embalses si se rodeasen de urbanizaciones como las de Torrevieja. Al menos los desagües en el mar quizás sean menos dañinos.
 Los residuos industriales (sobre todo de algunas industrias) también son muy contaminantes.  Una vez que fui por la bahía de Portman, eso era canela fina. Los locales lo sufrían al igual que los rivereños de muchas zonas mineras, sufren la contaminación para el desarrollo de otras zonas.
¿Será tan difícil depurar más el agua?. Porque creo que no se desea cerrar industrias ni aunque sean de turismo. He oído que hay depuradoras que incluso se autoabastecen de energía con la producción de gas y que tienen plantas que separan los residuos por tipos de materiales, con aprovechamiento industrial de unos y agrícola- forestal de otros.

----------


## No Registrado

¿Sería posible recoger las aguas sucias de Guadalajara, Madrid , Toledo, Cáceres y la parte  de Portugal y trasvasarlas por gravedad al mar?. No al Mediterráneo claro, al Atlántico y bien adentro.

¿Quizás también se pudiese aprovechar igual que ahora con varios saltos hidroeléctricos?.

Pudiera no ser una tontería; cartógrafos, ingenieros y economistas tiene la

----------


## Luján

> ¿Sería posible recoger las aguas sucias de Guadalajara, Madrid , Toledo, Cáceres y la parte  de Portugal y trasvasarlas por gravedad al mar?. No al Mediterráneo claro, al Atlántico y bien adentro.
> 
> ¿Quizás también se pudiese aprovechar igual que ahora con varios saltos hidroeléctricos?.
> 
> Pudiera no ser una tontería; cartógrafos, ingenieros y economistas tiene la …


¿Sabes cuántos kilómetros de tuberías y canales, con túneles incluidos supondría esa idea? Sería mucho, muchísimo más caro que construir las depuradoras necesarias para dejar el agua residual de las grandes urbes no ya decente, sino limpia.

Además, dudo mucho que los Portugueses permitieran que media España vertiera sus aguas residuales en su costa.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Es posible que si el agua de Entrepeñas lo hubiesen trasvasado a Madrid, en vez de al Segura. Madrid tendría ahora 10 millones de personas y la situación del Tajo en Toledo sería peor aún que la actual.
> El Jarama con 35 ó 40 m3/s., tal como va en la actualidad, no hay quien lo diluya ni con otro tanto que viniese por el Tajo (ni aunque fuese cristalina el agua de éste). 
> Cuando se plantearon el trasvase al Segura, nunca se imaginaron que Madrid pudiese superpoblarse, quizás tampoco lo que deseaban. 
> Creo que el problema es que cuando empiezan a urbanizar y a desarrollar una zona y más si conlleva zona industrial, en lo último que piensan es en la depuración del agua y de la concentración de basuras y residuos perniciosos.
> Otro tema:
> La única vez que he ido a Entrepeñas, he visto que en la recula de Pareja desembocan unas aguas fecales inmundas, yo creía que eso no estaba permitido. Y un poco más allá otro arroyo desemboca con otras aguas fecales igual de malas que vienen de Alique, un pueblecito muy pequeño.
> No me quiero imaginar cómo estarían los embalses si se rodeasen de urbanizaciones como las de Torrevieja. Al menos los desagües en el mar quizás sean menos dañinos.
>  Los residuos industriales (sobre todo de algunas industrias) también son muy contaminantes.  Una vez que fui por la bahía de Portman, eso era canela fina. Los locales lo sufrían al igual que los rivereños de muchas zonas mineras, sufren la contaminación para el desarrollo de otras zonas.
> ¿Será tan difícil depurar más el agua?. Porque creo que no se desea cerrar industrias ni aunque sean de turismo. He oído que hay depuradoras que incluso se autoabastecen de energía con la producción de gas y que tienen plantas que separan los residuos por tipos de materiales, con aprovechamiento industrial de unos y agrícola- forestal de otros.


Cuando se construyeron Entrepeñas y Buendía, las tres razones fundamentales fueron:
 1- Hidroeléctrica. España estaba en una situación delicada en cuanto a energía, en ese momento no había nucleares, quemar combustible fósil era inasumible para una economía de miseria como la española, y muchas poblaciones no tenían abastecimiento eléctrico. Era un objetivo estratégico.
 2- Regular el caudal de agua para poner en riego toda la vega del Tajo, cosa que no se desarrolló en su totalidad, ni siquiera en una gran parte; La mayor parte de la infraestructura no se construyó.
 3- Abastecimiento de la capital. En la mentalidad de los gobernantes de entonces estaba hacer de Madrid una megaurbe, y los embalses de cabecera del Tajo eran la garantía para un abastecimiento que el error de desarrollar una gran ciudad sin estar a la orilla de un gran río, solucionaría. En aquellos años, en los que en las familias se tenían 4-5 ó 6 hijos, más todo el éxodo rural que intentaba salir de la miseria en las ciudades, no era descabellado pensar en que la ciudad alcanzaría esas cifras de habitantes.

 Entonces de depurar ni se hablaba, los primeros intentos serios de depurar en Madrid se hicieron en época de Tierno Galván. Y está clarísimo que las depuradoras actuales no dejan el agua en las condiciones que tanto se pregonan, no hay nada más que acercarse al Manzanares y al Jarama y verlo.

Yo, ahora mismo creo que la solución a la depuración no es tan complicada, necesita que algún político mire más allá de la reelección y lo haga. Primero habría que terminar de completar el mapa de EDAR, reciclar las existentes, y luego dar un tratamiento terciario a los efluentes antes de salir al río de nuevo.
 Luego, la solución sería sencilla, a lo largo del bajo Manzanares y Jarama, existen multitud de lagunas que se han creado por la extracción indiscriminada de áridos para la construcción. Muchas de ellas están abandonadas o sirven para verter residuos impunemente (como en la famosa laguna atómica de Arganda), escombros, etc... Tienen el problema de que son profundas, pero perfectamente se podrían habilitar otra serie de lagunas y humedales artificiales o adaptar algunos de éstos para que con plantas macrofitas, el agua que sale de las depuradoras quedará en un estado muy aceptable, al estilo de lo que se hizo en el Guadiamar cuando el vertido de la balsa de Bolibden (o como se escriba). Ya existen depuradoras que funcionan así. No consumen apenas energía, se crearían zonas de humedal, y el agua tras ellos sale en bastante buenas condiciones.

La salida de los efluentes de pareja es vergonzosa, lo he visto hoy. Y con una simple depuradora de las que digo lo dejarían niquelado, no sé por qué ya que se han gastado una pasta en el dique, no se han gastado un duro en eso.  Con la legislación actual, toda nueva urbanización debe depurar el agua. Ayer vi una con 1500 chalets a la orilla de Bolarque, que tiene una depuradora bastante buena. Me hizo gracia porque el agua la toman de pozos alejados de la urbanización, a la altura del embalse de Zorita, ya que no les dejan tomarla de Bolarque, sin embargo el efluente de la depuradora sí va a Bolarque, y no tiene nada que ver con la de pareja, el agua sale bastante bien.
No reproduzco la frase que me dijeron con respecto a tomar el agua de fuera de Bolarque y luego soltar el efluente en Bolarque para el trasvase por si se molesta alguien, y no es plan.

Pero, a pesar de depurar bien, es necesario un caudal de agua suficiente para la dilución, y eso, el no tenerla, es consecuencia directa del trasvase. En el plan de uso de la construcción de las dos presas, el caudal mínimo se fijaba en más de 20 m3 en invierno y bastante más en verano. Si ahora bajan 6, pues blanco y en botella.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Buen video de la Plataforma, es de valorar el esfuerzo de ésta gente, y sin caudales públicos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Contradicción en términos.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search...WgYDXX2HbLQspz
> Debe haber un nuevo diccionario de español que desconozco, porque en el que conozco en la definición de trasvase o transvase, ambas son correctas, no aparece la palabra cuenca.
> 
> Las cosas se pueden liar de muchas maneras. Como por ejemplo la siguiente.
> 
> 
> Y las del mar de Aral y las del de Chad y las del lago Eire en Australia..... Qué ganas de tocar las narices.




Trasvase:
	2 *Obra de canalización y conducción de todo o parte del caudal de un río hacia otra cuenca fluvial para compensar la falta de agua de una zona*.

Diccionario de USO del español, Maria Moliner. La verdad es que me sorprende que usted no conozca el diccionario Maria Moliner de uso del español... 
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi...howid&id=77283

Es evidente para cualquiera, que trasvase TAMBIEN significa pasar un líquido de un recipiente a otro, pero tambien resulta evidente para cualquiera que no estamos usando esa acepción en este debate y lo que realmente importa es lo que se entiende jurídicamente por trasvase y yo no soy abogado, por eso mejor pongo lo que dice D. Maeztu, que si lo es y ha estudiado las normas jurídicas, y las conclusiones son:

*Desde el punto de vista jurídico, el origen del agua (excendentes, sobrantes, reutilización, etc.) así como el tiempo que dure o lo lejos que esté el destino es indiferente, lo importante es el paso de agua de una cuenca a otra, de un ámbito geográfico a otro.*

http://derechoynormas.blogspot.com.e...-trasvase.html

Pero que quede claro que tambien trasvase se usa para pasar el agua de un recipiente a otro, que es lo que pone en la edición digital del único diccionario que conoce el Sr. Perdiguera, pero lo que nos interesa es "desde el punto de vista jurídico, ya que al fin y al cabo es lo que debe vincular a los políticos".

Y por supuesto agradezco enormemente que haya decidido volver a intervenir en este hilo, el Sr. Perdiguera, espero que vuelva más tranquilo y no nos falte al respeto a los demás gratuitamente de nuevo. Un saludo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Trasvase:
> 	2 *Obra de canalización y conducción de todo o parte del caudal de un río hacia otra cuenca fluvial para compensar la falta de agua de una zona*.
> 
> Diccionario de USO del español, Maria Moliner. La verdad es que me sorprende que usted no conozca el diccionario Maria Moliner de uso del español... 
> http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi...howid&id=77283
> 
> Es evidente para cualquiera, que trasvase TAMBIEN significa pasar un líquido de un recipiente a otro, pero tambien resulta evidente para cualquiera que no estamos usando esa acepción en este debate y lo que realmente importa es lo que se entiende jurídicamente por trasvase y yo no soy abogado, por eso mejor pongo lo que dice D. Maeztu, que si lo es y ha estudiado las normas jurídicas, y las conclusiones son:
> 
> *Desde el punto de vista jurídico, el origen del agua (excendentes, sobrantes, reutilización, etc.) así como el tiempo que dure o lo lejos que esté el destino es indiferente, lo importante es el paso de agua de una cuenca a otra, de un ámbito geográfico a otro.*
> ...


Equiliquá

También se usa bastante ahora el término "trasvase de votos", solamente hay que poner en el google la palabra "trasvase" y verlo. Pero evidentemente hay que quedarse con la acepción que compete al tema del que se está hablando. En un foro de motores cuando se habla de "extracción" no se van a referir a la extracción de una muela, sino a la de un motor, un rodamiento, etc...

Saludos y Muchas gracias Nodoyuna.
Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Por favor. Tener a una persona como Perdiguera en el foro es un autentico lujazo, por su sabiduría y su ecuanimidad. Una cosa es que algunos no estemos de acuerdo con alguna opinion, pero eso es un foro, discutir, oir, aprender. Asi entre todos se construye y se comparte.

----------


## perdiguera

> Trasvase:
> 	2 *Obra de canalización y conducción de todo o parte del caudal de un río hacia otra cuenca fluvial para compensar la falta de agua de una zona*.
> 
> Diccionario de USO del español, Maria Moliner. La verdad es que me sorprende que usted no conozca el diccionario Maria Moliner de uso del español... 
> http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi...howid&id=77283
> 
> Es evidente para cualquiera, que trasvase TAMBIEN significa pasar un líquido de un recipiente a otro, pero tambien resulta evidente para cualquiera que no estamos usando esa acepción en este debate y lo que realmente importa es lo que se entiende jurídicamente por trasvase y yo no soy abogado, por eso mejor pongo lo que dice D. Maeztu, que si lo es y ha estudiado las normas jurídicas, y las conclusiones son:
> 
> *Desde el punto de vista jurídico, el origen del agua (excendentes, sobrantes, reutilización, etc.) así como el tiempo que dure o lo lejos que esté el destino es indiferente, lo importante es el paso de agua de una cuenca a otra, de un ámbito geográfico a otro.*
> ...


Es decir el amigo cantarín tiene razón: Atazar-Entrepeñas es un trasvase. Gracias por la aclaración.

----------


## NoRegistrado

MEEEEEC!!! Error

Lo que el buenazo de Cantarín señala como trasvase y se le corrige diciendo que es una tubería de abastecimiento, *es a la propuesta de tubería desde Entrepeñas o Bolarque hasta una ETAP en los alrededores de la ciudad de Guadalajara*, bien nueva o existente como la de Mohernando. Y así asegurar los 30 Hm3 que dicen que les van a faltar.



> De todas formas, el año de mucha seguía,  de 30 hm3 en Enero que no pueden guardar mas, quedaron 8 hm3 a principios del año hidrológico en Beleña, con otros 5 o 10 hm3 se podria apañar un periodo razonable.  ¿*Merecerá la pena el trasvase desde Entrepeñas*, o será mejor buscar soluciones locales?





> *No es un trasvase, sino una tubería de abastecimiento*. Y si hay agua para Murcia (a cascoporro), para La Mancha, para La Sagra y para Madrid, ¿por qué no va a haber un 4,6% del total autorizado de trasvase, para Guadalajara siendo ribereños?
> 
>  Es totalmente viable, razonable y exigible. Y además no hay que aumentar el trasvase, simplemente redistribuirlo.
> 
> Eso sí sería un "AGUA PARA TODOS". O ¿tú no tienes derecho?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Sí es verdad que en un momento él hablo de un trasvase de excedentes de El Atazar hacia Entrepeñas, pero es que El Atazar, habitualmente no tiene  excedentes y no se le rebatió si era un trasvase o no, sino que era algo ilógico.

 No creo que hubiera necesario aclararlo, pero como las cosas se dicen al revés, pues habrá que hacerlo. En fin...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Por favor. Tener a una persona como Perdiguera en el foro es un autentico lujazo, por su sabiduría y su ecuanimidad. Una cosa es que algunos no estemos de acuerdo con alguna opinion, pero eso es un foro, discutir, oir, aprender. Asi entre todos se construye y se comparte.


Hay mucha sabiduría en el foro hijo, en todos los hilos y subforos. Y ecuanimidad hay también mucha. Ambas cosas en muchos participantes.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Aclarando conceptos, con las definiciónes que ha puesto Nodoyuna:
Atazar, donde sea, fuera de la cuenca del Lozoya, como sea ya sea en canal o en tubería, y para lo que sea, ya para abastecimiento o para riego o para bañarse o para una termosolar etc todo serán trasvases si se hacen.
Si en lugar de Atazar ponemos Beleña y lo queremos llevar hasta Entrepeñas, también es trasvase, para lo que sea.
Sigo diciendo: mi amigo cantarín, tiene razón. Más que un santo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No dudo de la santidad del buenazo de Cantarín, desde luego.
 Pero una cosa es una tubería de abastecimiento hacia una potabilizadora, y otra cosa lo demás, que no dejan de ser proyectos insensatos.
 Puuufff, Atazar-entrepeñas, Beleña-Entrepeñas, qué cosas se inventa la gente, un poco de geografía no vendría nada mal...

Saludos. Miguel

PD.: Estooo..., y como animal de compañía tengo un perro, los pulpos me los como cocinados estilo A Feira.

----------


## Nodoyuna

JAJAJAJA, aclarando conceptos dice... primero dice que en la definición de trasvase no tenía nada que ver la cuenca y ahora manipula lo que yo he puesto y entiende que todo son trasvases porque son entre riós diferentes. Yo he puesto un artículo muy claro en el que dice: 

*"Otro concepto importante, para saber si en este caso es un trasvase o no, es el de ámbito territorial de planificación hidrológica, que debe entenderse de acuerdo a la organización administrativa de la gestión del agua".*  Es decir lo que importa son las cuencas que tienen confederación hidrográfica, de la del Tajo a la del Segura. Eso es un trasvase, jurídicamente, pero al estar el Atazar y Entrepeñas en la cuenca del Tajo, según la definición jurídica, por pertenecer a la misma Confederación no es un trasvase. Eso es lo que he puesto yo, que nadie diga otra cosa porque no es verdad.

En cuanto a la ecuanimidad de este señor, mi opinión es totalmente contraria, su prepotencia es insoportable, y sus faltas de respeto constantes, pero claro siempre desde mi punto de vista que supongo que no coincidirá con la de sus amigos.

----------


## Luján

Nodoyuna, una pregunta:

¿El canal Júcar-Vinalopó es, según tú, trasvase o no?

----------


## Nodoyuna

Hola Lujan, la verdad es que no te sé decir, sólo conozco el nombre, no tengo ni idea a donde va, ni de donde viene. Pero no es según yo, lo que he puesto es un estudio jurídico hecho por un abogado, que estudia la distinta normativa de aguas y llega a esa conclusión, yo no soy ningún experto. La verdad es que no te puedo contestar, sorry.

----------


## Luján

> Hola Lujan, la verdad es que no te sé decir, sólo conozco el nombre, no tengo ni idea a donde va, ni de donde viene. Pero no es según yo, lo que he puesto es un estudio jurídico hecho por un abogado, que estudia la distinta normativa de aguas y llega a esa conclusión, yo no soy ningún experto. La verdad es que no te puedo contestar, sorry.


Lo digo porque según tu deducción a partir de la cita no lo es, puesto que ambos ríos los administra la CHJ. Personalmente creo que mover aguas de un río a otro, los administre quien los administre, es un trasvase.

Si en vez de citar la deducción que saca este abogado hubieras citado la legislación que él mismo cita, la discusión cambia. Y cambia porque un abogado no es nadie para dar definiciones jurídicas. Éstas las dan las leyes y, en todo caso, los jueces.




> Transferencia: la norma específica que autoriza el paso de recursos hídricos de un ámbito territorial de planificación hidrológica a otro distinto. *Las conexiones entre diferentes sistemas de explotación dentro de un mismo ámbito territorial de planificación se ajustarán a lo dispuesto en su correspondiente Plan Hidrológico de cuenca*.
> 
> Trasvase: la autorización concreta de volúmenes que se acuerde transferir cada año o en cada situación concreta.
> 
> Infraestructuras de trasvase: las obras e instalaciones que resulten precisas para ejecutar cada autorización.


 De tu misma fuente.

Leyendo e interpretando lo marcado en negrita, si en los PHC definen como trasvase el del Atazar y/o el Júcar-Vinalopó, lo son. Por mucho que el párrafo anterior de la cita en el que os basáis el abogado y tú diga que solo lo son aquellos que impliquen a dos adminitraciones hidrológicas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

¿De qué trasvase de El Atazar estamos hablando?

 Es que se está citando repetidamente, y se está intentando hacer una montaña de algo que no existe.

 Calimaaaa, que te quieren trasvasar El Atazar, verás cuando se entere Don Ignacio...

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sí, Lujan, se nota que no eres abogado porque precisamente los abogados lo que saben (o deberían saber) es interpretar las leyes y lo que pones en negrita no dice en ningún momento que sean trasvases, lo único que pone es que las CONEXIONES entre ríos del mismo ámbito territorial los estableceran los planes hidrólogicos de cuenca, en ningún momento dice nada de que esas conexiones sean trasvases. Es más si fuera como tú dices sería contradictorio con la primera frase del parrafo: _Transferencia: la norma específica que autoriza el paso de recursos hídricos de un ámbito territorial de planificación hidrológica a otro distinto.
_

Por eso es importante saber interpretar las leyes correctamente y yo no soy abogado, por eso la forma que yo interprete la ley puede ser igual de incorrecta o correcta que la tuya, pero por eso, tambien, puse las conclusiones que saca David Maeztu (que no mis deducciones), abogado de prestigio (o por lo menos que suena bastante) y cuyas interpretaciones de las leyes me parecen mucho más fidedignas que las tuyas. 

Los jueces no hacen las definiciones jurídicas, es el poder legislativo.

Repito que no soy yo el que saca las conclusiones, ni el que interpreta las leyes, si no David Maeztu.

_Desde el punto de vista jurídico, el origen del agua (excendentes, sobrantes, reutilización, etc.) así como el tiempo que dure o lo lejos que esté el destino es indiferente, lo importante es el paso de agua de una cuenca a otra, de un ámbito geográfico a otro._
http://derechoynormas.blogspot.com.e...-trasvase.html

----------


## Luján

> Sí, Lujan, se nota que no eres abogado porque precisamente los abogados lo que saben (o deberían saber) es interpretar las leyes y lo que pones en negrita no dice en ningún momento que sean trasvases, lo único que pone es que las CONEXIONES entre ríos del mismo ámbito territorial los estableceran los planes hidrólogicos de cuenca, en ningún momento dice nada de que esas conexiones sean trasvases. Es más si fuera como tú dices sería contradictorio con la primera frase del parrafo: _Transferencia: la norma específica que autoriza el paso de recursos hídricos de un ámbito territorial de planificación hidrológica a otro distinto.
> _
> 
> Por eso es importante saber interpretar las leyes correctamente y yo no soy abogado, por eso la forma que yo interprete la ley puede ser igual de incorrecta o correcta que la tuya, pero por eso, tambien, puse las conclusiones que saca David Maeztu (que no mis deducciones), abogado de prestigio (o por lo menos que suena bastante) y cuyas interpretaciones de las leyes me parecen mucho más fidedignas que las tuyas. 
> 
> Los jueces no hacen las definiciones jurídicas, es el poder legislativo.
> 
> Repito que no soy yo el que saca las conclusiones, ni el que interpreta las leyes, si no David Maeztu.
> 
> ...


¿Y dónde pone, ni en el escrito ni en la ley, que una conexión no pueda ser un trasvase? Si una conexión intracuenca en el PH de dicha cuenca se define como trasvase, lo es. Ahora tocaría leerse los planes de cuenca (los que haya o los borradores) para llegar a confirmar este dato. Pero en lo expuesto en el artículo que citas en ningún momento rechaza que una conexión intracuenca no pueda ser definida como trasvase en el PH.

Y sí, las definiciones jurídicas las dan también los jueces. Concretamente, el Supremo y el Constitucional, que para eso están. Cuando la definición que hacen los legisladores es ambigua, vaga o simplemente inexistente, estos órganos son los que hacen las definiciones que, en ocasiones, habrá que transponer a la legislación.

No soy abogado, pero por diversos avatares del destino he tenido que pelearme con varias leyes y, en todas ellas, el juez ha estado de acuerdo conmigo. Así que me creo capacitado para interpretar leyes.

Y repito. Tú haces una interpretación de la interpretación del abogado, sobre la que ya he expuesto mi parecer.

De todos modos, qué mas da. Se llame trasvase, conexión, canal o como se llame.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y si mi abuelo tuviera ruedas no sería mi abuelo, sería una bicicleta. Y tampoco pone en negativo que mi abuelo no se le puede llamar trasvase,  lo que pone en la Ley en positivo es muy claro y es esto: "Transferencia: la norma específica que autoriza el paso de recursos hídricos de un ámbito territorial de planificación hidrológica a otro distinto".

No sé a qué te refieres con "dan", pero no, el Tribunal Supremo no hace las definiciones jurídicas, las interpreta y decide sobre su aplicación:

_[El TS] se ocupa, entre otras cuestiones, de decidir los recursos de casación, revisión y otros extraordinarios, del enjuiciamiento de los miembros de altos órganos del Estado y de los procesos de declaración de ilegalización de partidos políticos._

http://www.poderjudicial.es/cgpj/es/...l/Que_es_el_TS

Y por mucho que tú o yo creamos, nuestra capacidad para interpretar leyes no es la misma que la de un abogado de prestigio como Maeztu, de la misma manera que Maeztu no sabe interpretar unos datos oceanográficos igual que tú (creo haber leido que es lo que habías estudiado).

Y lo que yo digo, lo digo yo, no TÚ, y repito y pongo textualmente lo que dice Maeztu, no lo interpreto. Pero si quieres seguimos con "la parte contratante de la primera parte".

----------


## Luján

Nodoyuna, pa' ti la perra gorda.

Si en lo que buscas y lees solo lees lo que te interesa y no todo el conjunto haciendo, por tanto, deducciones sesgadas, no habrá forma de discutir contigo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Nodoyuna, pa' ti la perra gorda.
> Si en lo que buscas y lees solo lees lo que te interesa y no todo el conjunto haciendo, por tanto, deducciones sesgadas, no habrá forma de discutir contigo.


Personalmente creo que eres tú el que haces la lectura sesgada, y pones lo que te interesea de la Ley e interpretas sesgadamente, yo he puesto la conclusión que escribe Maeztu y el link del artículo completo y repito que yo no he hecho deducciones, sólamente he puesto lo que dice este abogado de prestigio, si tú no te quieres enterar de lo que digo me parece muy bien pero encima no descalifiques lo que escribo porque esto era una discusión normal.
En cualquier caso gracias por la Perra Gorda.  :Smile: 

------------------------------------------------
De todas formas tengo que decir que veo que efectivamente en muchos sitios se habla del trasvase Jucar-Vinalopo y efectivamente se denomina "trasvase", es decir que la cosa no es clara en absoluto, pero me parece importante distinguir lo que es una derivación entre un pantano y otro y un trasvase, más que nada para que no nos vengan luego con los disparates como que el Canal de Isabel II es un trasvase igual que el ATS.

----------


## Azul

Transvasar: Pasar de un liquido de un recipiente a otro.

----------


## Luján

> Transvasar: Pasar de un liquido de un recipiente a otro.


Reléete los últimos mensajes del hilo, anda. No estamos hablando de la definición RAE. Eso ya pasó hace días.

----------


## REEGE

Obedientes!!!
Y no os cansáis ya de tanto trasvase si, trasvase no, si ésto es un problema político y por desgracia sin solución en éste país. Y en el que unos y otros quieren un bien de interés general para ellos!!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Obedientes!!!
> Y no os cansáis ya de tanto trasvase si, trasvase no, si ésto es un problema político y por desgracia sin solución en éste país. Y en el que unos y otros quieren un bien de interés general para ellos!!


No, te confundes. Aparte de la otra discusión en la que no voy a entrar.
Yo no me canso, mientras continúe la injusticia no voy a parar.

El asunto principal del trasvase es un problema medioambiental y de justicia. Que por, eso sí, un interés político se ha sacrificado a una zona por beneficiar a otra, al mismo tiempo que se ha arruinado un río emblemático. 
Peor lo principal es lo primero.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## REEGE

Pues ójala y resuelvas el problema... te estaría agradecido!!
Me gusta la gente que sabe que tiene razón y que sabe gestionar los ríos y la riqueza del agua que poseen.

Saludos. Raúl.

----------


## Azul

> Obedientes!!!
> Y no os cansáis ya de tanto trasvase si, trasvase no, si ésto es un problema político y por desgracia sin solución en éste país. Y en el que unos y otros quieren un bien de interés general para ellos!!


Obediente si, pero con los mensajes borrados tambien.

----------


## REEGE

No se puede tener todo... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Azul

> No se puede tener todo...


Almenos seguire siendo fiel a mis principios, aunque no le guste al dueño del FORO  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Almenos seguire siendo fiel a mis principios, aunque no le guste al dueño del FORO


Al foro no le gustan las formas que utilizas, no lo que puedas decir.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues ójala y resuelvas el problema... te estaría agradecido!!
> Me gusta la gente que sabe que tiene razón y que sabe gestionar los ríos y la riqueza del agua que poseen.
> 
> Saludos. Raúl.


El agua no se posee, ese es el error.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azul

> Al foro no le gustan las formas que utilizas, no lo que puedas decir.


A mi tampoco me gusta que me den ordenes, ni que se usen cuentas de moderador para gestiones personales, (no lo digo por ti).

----------


## Luján

Perdón por seguir con el offtopic, pero por alusiones:




> A mi tampoco me gusta que me den ordenes, ni que se usen cuentas de moderador para gestiones personales, (no lo digo por ti).


¿Qué cuenta de moderador?¿Para qué gestiones?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Perdón por seguir con el offtopic, pero por alusiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué cuenta de moderador?¿Para qué gestiones?


Le han borrado un mensaje con tres palabras:
"A tus órdenes".
Yo lo he visto, no quiero entrar en ésta discusión que no lleva a nada, pero tengo que decirlo. No has sido tú.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Obedientes!!!
> Y no os cansáis ya de tanto trasvase si, trasvase no, si ésto es un problema político y por desgracia sin solución en éste país. Y en el que unos y otros quieren un bien de interés general para ellos!!


No te imaginas lo hartos que estamos, pero no te lo imaginas.
Totalmente hartos de esto:







Y creo que ya hemos hablado muchas veces de las posibles soluciones, y están ahí, pero bueno es verdad que poco podemos hacer nosotros, pero protestando por aquí nos quedamos más tranquilos... o no, no sé.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y mientras tanto, el trasvase:





Las fotos de arriba están puestas todas en este mismo foro.

Muy cansados, sí.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exacto.
De todo eso estamos cansados.
De ver un rio muerto y una zona de España defenestrada e hidrocolonizada.
Aqui que tanto se habla, y el que ha puesto que si no estamos cansados el que mas, de que todos los españoles y los territorios del pais son todos iguales; la autentica verdad es que no es cierto.
A ver si es verdad y se aplica de una vez por todas, en lugar de promocionar un modelo de desarrollo insostenible.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

> Le han borrado un mensaje con tres palabras:
> "A tus órdenes".
> Yo lo he visto, no quiero entrar en ésta discusión que no lleva a nada, pero tengo que decirlo. No has sido tú.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Pues si no quieres entrar, no te metas.

Las preguntas son para Azul, y ha de ser él quien las responda. Y no, no se refiere a estos mensajes borrados, que han sido tres, no uno. La cosa viene de tiempo atrás. Y no, no los he borrado yo, pero lo hubiera hecho de haberlos visto a tiempo, ya que nada aportan al foro.

----------


## Held

Buenas:

¡Como nos gusta irnos por las ramas! Y digo yo ¿qué más da cómo se llame? 

Voy a ver si puedo expresar mi punto de vista sin usar la palabra trasvase. El Canal de Isabel II gestiona las reservas de agua que tiene asignadas y la depuración de las aguas residuales según las leyes vigentes; exactamente igual que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. Ahora bien, las leyes han ido evolucionando con el tiempo y no son las mismas que hace 20 años. En el caso del Canal, los caudales ambientales han aumentado y la depuración ha mejorado mucho (pero mucho, mucho). El nuevo plan de cuenca impone actuaciones adicionales para mejorar las condiciones medioambientales de los ríos de la Comunidad de Madrid, que algunas serán rentables y otras no (esto está sacado directamente del Plan de cuenca). Lo mismo ha pasado en la cuenca del Segura, la depuración es mucho mejor de lo que era y la gestión del agua ha mejorado bastante en estos últimos años. ¿Qué pasa con el agua procedente de la cabecera del Tajo? Una vez sale por Bolarque, es agua de la cuenca del Segura. Además esta agua le sale "gratis" (no digo que no se pague, que nos conocemos), porque todas las consideraciones medioambientales las deja en la otra cuenca. Todas las actuaciones correctoras necesarias en la actualidad y en el futuro, las tendrá que asumir la cuenca del Tajo. 

A lo que voy, que me lío. Cualquier detracción de caudal a un río tiene un impacto medioambiental proporcional a la cantidad de agua detraída. Si esto se hace dentro de un mismo órgano de gestión (confederación, canal, asociación...) los gastos y los beneficios derivados quedan "en casa". Como Juan Palomo: yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como. Si se hace entre dos órganos de gestión diferentes, sobre todo con la legislación actual (muy deficiente en mi opinión), los gastos quedan principalmente en la parte cedente y los beneficios en la parte receptora. Lo guisas tú y me lo como yo. ¿Mola? Pues depende en la parte que te toque...

Las leyes no son inamovibles, se pueden cambiar. A la vista está, que llevamos unos añitos de modificación de leyes que pa' qué, mi opinión sobre las modificaciones me la reservo, porque las palabras necesarias para expresarla adecuadamente no tienen cabida en un foro público. Si una ley es injusta o se ha quedado desfasada ¡hay que cambiarla!

----------


## Nodoyuna

La discusión no es aséptica, nos quejamos de lo que es el desvío del Tajo a Levante, llamado trasvase, y entonces se argumenta que esto se hace en todas partes, como por ejemplo el Canal de Isabel II de cuya gestión no nos quejamos. Este es el arbol, con sus ramas correspondientes  :Smile: 

En cualquier caso me parece especialmente acertada este parrafo tuyo:

_Si se hace entre dos órganos de gestión diferentes, sobre todo con la legislación actual (muy deficiente en mi opinión), los gastos quedan principalmente en la parte cedente y los beneficios en la parte receptora. Lo guisas tú y me lo como yo. ¿Mola? Pues depende en la parte que te toque.._.

Y por eso, digo yo, de la falta de solidaridad de los defensores del trasvase tal y como se está gestionando. (tapados y destapados)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues si no quieres entrar, no te metas.
> 
> Las preguntas son para Azul, y ha de ser él quien las responda. Y no, no se refiere a estos mensajes borrados, que han sido tres, no uno. La cosa viene de tiempo atrás. Y no, no los he borrado yo, pero lo hubiera hecho de haberlos visto a tiempo, ya que nada aportan al foro.


No creo que me hayas visto meterme. Aunque haré lo que crea conveniente. Aquí todo el mundo se mete en las conversaciones que quiere, ya se ha visto en éste hilo.
Era sólo para aclararte el por qué lo decía.

Pero si te molesta, pues no puedo hacer nada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Buenas:
> 
> ¡Como nos gusta irnos por las ramas! Y digo yo ¿qué más da cómo se llame? 
> 
> Voy a ver si puedo expresar mi punto de vista sin usar la palabra trasvase. El Canal de Isabel II gestiona las reservas de agua que tiene asignadas y la depuración de las aguas residuales según las leyes vigentes; exactamente igual que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. Ahora bien, las leyes han ido evolucionando con el tiempo y no son las mismas que hace 20 años. En el caso del Canal, los caudales ambientales han aumentado y la depuración ha mejorado mucho (pero mucho, mucho). El nuevo plan de cuenca impone actuaciones adicionales para mejorar las condiciones medioambientales de los ríos de la Comunidad de Madrid, que algunas serán rentables y otras no (esto está sacado directamente del Plan de cuenca). Lo mismo ha pasado en la cuenca del Segura, la depuración es mucho mejor de lo que era y la gestión del agua ha mejorado bastante en estos últimos años. ¿Qué pasa con el agua procedente de la cabecera del Tajo? Una vez sale por Bolarque, es agua de la cuenca del Segura. Además esta agua le sale "gratis" (no digo que no se pague, que nos conocemos), porque todas las consideraciones medioambientales las deja en la otra cuenca. Todas las actuaciones correctoras necesarias en la actualidad y en el futuro, las tendrá que asumir la cuenca del Tajo. 
> 
> A lo que voy, que me lío. Cualquier detracción de caudal a un río tiene un impacto medioambiental proporcional a la cantidad de agua detraída. Si esto se hace dentro de un mismo órgano de gestión (confederación, canal, asociación...) los gastos y los beneficios derivados quedan "en casa". Como Juan Palomo: yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como. Si se hace entre dos órganos de gestión diferentes, sobre todo con la legislación actual (muy deficiente en mi opinión), los gastos quedan principalmente en la parte cedente y los beneficios en la parte receptora. Lo guisas tú y me lo como yo. ¿Mola? Pues depende en la parte que te toque...
> 
> *Las leyes no son inamovibles, se pueden cambiar. A la vista está, que llevamos unos añitos de modificación de leyes que pa' qué, mi opinión sobre las modificaciones me la reservo, porque las palabras necesarias para expresarla adecuadamente no tienen cabida en un foro público. Si una ley es injusta o se ha quedado desfasada ¡hay que cambiarla*!


Más alto se puede decir, más claro no.

Te remarco esa frase en negrita, porque en teoría se pueden cambiar; es más, un forero que visita muy de continuo éste hilo y no nos pierde ojo, así lo dice siempre. Pero todos sabemos que eso es casi un imposible que se haga por reparar una injusticia. Actualmente, muchos (no vamos a generalizar) de las personas metidas en política que pueden tomar iniciativas legislativas están podridas, desde el último concejal de una aldea hasta las más altas jerarquías del Estado; y no tengo ninguna esperanza de que se cambie una ley así que tiene un alto coste en votos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Más alto se puede decir, más claro no.
> Te remarco esa frase en negrita, porque en teoría se pueden cambiar; es más, un forero que visita muy de continuo éste hilo y no nos pierde ojo, así lo dice siempre. Pero todos sabemos que eso es casi un imposible que se haga por reparar una injusticia. Actualmente, muchos (no vamos a generalizar) de las personas metidas en política que pueden tomar iniciativas legislativas están podridas, desde el último concejal de una aldea hasta las más altas jerarquías del Estado; y no tengo ninguna esperanza de que se cambie una ley así que tiene un alto coste en votos.
> Saludos. Miguel


Este es el problema, el alto coste en votos, mientras en CLM o Madrid importa muy poco, en Levante el problema de ATS está muy presente, con el SCRATS (con grandes ayudas públicas) y compañía siempre piando y manipulando con sus particulares intereses, a la opinión pública. Siendo así, como dice Miguel, no hay esperanza para un cambio.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Este es el problema, el alto coste en votos, mientras en CLM o Madrid importa muy poco, en Levante el problema de ATS está muy presente, con el SCRATS (con grandes ayudas públicas) y compañía siempre piando y manipulando con sus particulares intereses, a la opinión pública. Siendo así, como dice Miguel, no hay esperanza para un cambio.


Pues agárrate:

*El Presidente del SCRATS es nombrado miembro del Consejo Nacional del Agua.*
http://www.scrats.es/el-presidente-d...onal-del-agua/

Sólo en Hispañistán es posible poner al zorro al cuidado de las gallinas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Además volviendo al tema de la ley y su inmovilidad por un asunto de votos, aún sabiendo de su injusticia, ¿Cómo se llama esa figura delictiva?

Prevaricación.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro, es lo que pasa: la CHS y el SCRATS van siempre de la mano, y defienden sus intereses hasta donde sea, junto a los políticos de las correspondientes autonomías, nosotros, el Tajo, no tenemos a nadie que nos defienda, la Cospedal más preocupada por los votos murcianos que por su tierra, en Madrid es un tema que no importa... si alguien tira de un lado de la cuerda y en el otro lado nadie la sujeta... pues se la lleva toda.

----------


## Held

Yo no veo mal que se nombre al presidente del SCRATS como vocal del Consejo Nacional del Agua. Es una parte implicada y como tal tiene que tener representación. La Confederación del Segura tiene que asegurarse que su delegado sea alguien que sepa barrer para el Segura, es su trabajo y creo que lo están haciendo estupendamente. ¿Se os ocurre a alguien mejor?
¿A quién va a proponer o ha propuesto la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Yo no veo mal que se nombre al presidente del SCRATS como vocal del Consejo Nacional del Agua. Es una parte implicada y como tal tiene que tener representación. La Confederación del Segura tiene que asegurarse que su delegado sea alguien que sepa barrer para el Segura, es su trabajo y creo que lo están haciendo estupendamente. ¿Se os ocurre a alguien mejor?


 Es que en el Segura hay otras zonas con sus representantes: el riego igual que el scrats que se abastece del Segura, y como grupo, los regadíos tradicionales, que son pisoteados históricamente por los otros dos.
No creo que las acciones demostradas por el señor Claver sean buen ejemplo de nada, y menos con el agua, con sinceridad lo digo, es más, no creo que sea lo mejor para los murcianos.



> *¿A quién va a proponer o ha propuesto la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo?*


Creo que a la del Tajo, con la Cospedal en CLM, mano derecha del Presidente de Gobierno, y Cañete deseando beberse el Tajo, le han quitado el candidato la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. (Modo ironic on)Se rumorea que para sustituirle se va a contactar con Cerdá o con Cotino. Ninguno mejor que ellos para representar al Tajo (Modo ironic off)

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Yo no veo mal que se nombre al presidente del SCRATS como vocal del Consejo Nacional del Agua. Es una parte implicada y como tal tiene que tener representación. La Confederación del Segura tiene que asegurarse que su delegado sea alguien que sepa barrer para el Segura, es su trabajo y creo que lo están haciendo estupendamente. ¿Se os ocurre a alguien mejor?
> ¿A quién va a proponer o ha propuesto la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo?


Pero es que no es lo mismo "barrer para el Segura" que barrer para los regantes, es más muchas veces serán intereses opuestos.

----------


## Held

Será trabajo de la CHS velar porque se respeten los intereses de toda la cuenca. De momento el trabajo de poner a alguien capaz de defender los intereses de quien representa lo ha hecho estupendamente, porque eso no podemos negárselo al señor Claver.
Lo que nos debería preocupar es quién va a defender los intereses de la cuenca del Tajo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Será trabajo de la CHS velar porque se respeten los intereses de toda la cuenca. De momento el trabajo de poner a alguien capaz de defender los intereses de quien representa lo ha hecho estupendamente, porque eso no podemos negárselo al señor Claver.
> Lo que nos debería preocupar es quién va a defender los intereses de la cuenca del Tajo.


Pues lo que te hemos dicho, de forma irónica o no.

¿Hay alguna posibilidad de que sea una persona que defienda los intereses del Tajo?:  *NO*

¿Y por qué no?: Pues porque a nivel nacional manda Cañete, que es el enemigo nº1 del Tajo y a través de la CHT pondrá a un mindundi que hará lo que él quiera. 
Y por qué es posible? Porque Cospedal le hace el juego, debido a que su principal misión es conservar para el PP los votos levantinos en su papel de mano derecha de ese señor que habla a los españoles a través de una pantalla, y porque además su marido va de la mano de Cañete en cuanto al uso de las aguas y a la Ley de Costas por puros intereses urbanísticos. Que por cierto, la policía ya le ha identificado como uno de los donantes al PP de la lista de Bárcenas y ha ordenado ver sus tejemanejes en forma de concesiones de obras, noticia de hoy.

Dime sinceramente Held, con la mano en el corazón, ¿qué posibilidades crees que hay de que en el Consejo nacional del Agua haya un representante del Tajo que lo defiemda como debe?
 A mi no me preocupa, porque ya sé lo que va a pasar: 2+2=4  ///////  Cospedal+Cañete= mindundi manejable.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Held

Pues con la mano en el corazón te digo que pocas, creo que pocas. Siempre hay que dejar un rinconcito a la esperanza, pero en este caso me temo que es pequeño.
Pero eso es lo que me preocupa, que la CHT no ponga a alguien que sepa defender sus intereses. Y eso me preocupa muchísimo más que Claver sea el elegido por la CHS, que en realidad es anecdótico.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues con la mano en el corazón te digo que pocas, creo que pocas. Siempre hay que dejar un rinconcito a la esperanza, pero en este caso me temo que es pequeño.
> Pero eso es lo que me preocupa, que la CHT no ponga a alguien que sepa defender sus intereses. Y eso me preocupa muchísimo más que Claver sea el elegido por la CHS, que en rea


Held, se te ha cortado el mensaje.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El concejal de Gestión de los Servicios y Medio Ambiente, Gabriel González, ha asistido hoy, en representación de las entidades locales, a la reunión del Consejo del Agua de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Tajo
> 
> El Consejo del Agua de la demarcación del Tajo conoce el plan hidrológico de cuenca de la parte española
> 
> 
> 
> Durante la misma, ha trasladado la preocupación del Ayuntamiento al no garantizarse en el actual borrador del Plan de Cuenca la cantidad y la calidad del agua a su paso por Toledo.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cuadernosmanchegos.com/de...?recordId=9605
Parece ser que ya se van dando cuenta de que en la letra pequeña está el zarpazo.
Qué lástima que tenga que ser un ayuntamiento quien levante conciencias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Held

> Held, se te ha cortado el mensaje.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Gracias, ya está editado. Tampoco es que dijera mucho más, jeje

----------


## Nodoyuna

> En la reunión se ha recordado que próximamente comenzará el siguiente ciclo de Planificación Hidrológica (2015-2021) en todas las cuencas intercomunitarias españolas, por lo que cabe la posibilidad de que pueda haber simultáneamente dos documentos del Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Tajo en Consulta Pública correspondientes a Planes Hidrológicos sucesivos: la actual propuesta del proyecto del Plan Hidrológico 2009-2015, y los documentos iniciales del Plan Hidrológico 2015-2021.


¿pero donde vamos a llegar? ¿pero cómo se puede ser tan incompetente?
Y seguro que se atreven a esto, sin darles vergüenza ninguna. 

Pongamos como se han desarrollado los hechos en cuanto a planes hidrológicos del Tajo:

Lo socialistas pusieron a consulta un plan hidrológico que era bastante razonable y garantizaba unos caudales ambientales aceptables: 11 en Aranjuez, 14 en Toledo y 16 en Talavera. Además, si no recuerdo mal que hablo de memoria, se pusieron 600 Hm3 de reserva mínima en cabecera. Parece razonable con el Tajo, y en teoría se había hecho con criterios científicos. Llega Cospedal al gobieno de CLM y como siempre más preocupada por los votos de Levante que por su propia tierra, lo primero que hace es retirar este borrador. Hay que decir que los socialistas no llevaron adelante su borrador, lo publicaron al final de la legislatura y no hicieron nada más, es decir que en realidad no hicieron NADA por lo que resulta totalmente oportunista que ahora se quejen de lo que hace Cospedal: que hubieran hecho algo ellos cuando podían.

Ahora tenemos el borrador que conocemos, Cospedal and Co han dejado el Tajo a los murcianos, como se venía venir, bajan la reserva mínima a 400 Hm3, caramelo para engañar a sus paisanos y dejan en Aranjuez los rídiculos 6 M3/s en Aranjuez que de esta manera no hace falta tocar el trasvase y como caramelo tambien ponen 10 m3/s en Talavera con aguas fecales de Madrid. Pero claro este plan muy dificilmente lo va a aprobar Europa por lo que tienen que hacer otro Plan para el horizonte 2015-2021 y entonces, siempre para que los murcianos estén contentos, va a darse la ridícula situacón que pone en el artículo que pone Miguel: dos borradores distintos de plan de cuenca sometidos a consulta pública simultaneamente... ¡¡¡¡ esto es Españistán!!!!, como dice Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sigue con su campaña de mentiras Cospedal "la murciana":






> Cospedal, en una entrevista en Castilla-La Mancha Televisión, ha apostado por proteger y defender algo "tan valioso" como lo logrado en ese borrador, que incluye por primera vez un caudal mínimo en Talavera de la Reina y eleva la reserva de la cabecera del Tajo a 400 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
> La jefa del Ejecutivo castellanomanchego ha recordado que el expresidente José Bono ya consideró "histórico" establecer una reserva de 240 hectómetros y ha manifestado *que subirla a 400 no entraba "ni en el mejor de los sueños" de los castellanomanchegos.*
> 
> Cospedal ha subrayado la importancia de que el borrador garantice el agua para sustentar el desarrollo económico de Castilla-La Mancha y ha destacado que se ha logrado "sin grandes alharacas", sin "grandes peleas políticas" y "sin tener que insultar".
> 
> Todo lo contrario de lo que ha ocurrido en los treinta años anteriores, ha dicho la presidenta del Gobierno castellanomanchego, quien ha lamentado que sus antecesores pasaran tantos años "hablando muchísimo del agua, peleando con otras comunidades autónomas" y, sin embargo, no sacaran "nada" a cambio.


http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

¿Pero como se puede ser tan mentirosa? Me repugna esta señora, la verdad, hemos tenido políticos rastreros pero como ésta no recuerdo ninguno.

Sra. Cospedal, usted sabe perfectamente cuales son las demandas de las asociaciones de defensa del Tajo, lo sabe perfectamente, no nos trate como imbéciles, sabe perfectamente que las demandas están en los 800-1000 Hm3, así que engañe a su madre.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sigue con su campaña de mentiras Cospedal "la murciana":
> 
> http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes
> 
> ¿Pero como se puede ser tan mentirosa? Me repugna esta señora, la verdad, hemos tenido políticos rastreros pero como ésta no recuerdo ninguno.
> 
> Sra. Cospedal, usted sabe perfectamente cuales son las demandas de las asociaciones de defensa del Tajo, lo sabe perfectamente, no nos trate como imbéciles, sabe perfectamente que las demandas están en los 800-1000 Hm3, así que engañe a su madre.


Es que ella y Cañete han estudiado de sobra el juego de palabras: 40% se parece mucho a 400 a la hora de hablar en declaraciones y mítines.
Pero la verdad es que 400Hm3 son el 16%, y el 40%  está en torno a los 960-1000
Mucha gente no se da cuenta que los 400 es entre los dos embalses, si pruebas a hablar con alguien, lógicamente no se sabe nada de capacidades, y mucha gente desconoce que son dos embalses paralelos, no en serie. Por no hablar de que no saben tampoco que aparte del tajo hay otro río importante como el Guadiela que se llevan y dos de menor aportación.
De eso no tiene la culpa nadie, nada más que la incultura, pero es el escenario en el que se mueven para colar sus tejemanejes para con el Tajo-Guadiela.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sí, sí, es de una manipulación constante y además estoy seguro de que Cospedal "la murciana" transmite órdenes a sus adláteres con la coletilla que tienen que soltar. El "acuerdo histórico" se lo hemos oido a todos y ahora toca repetir, cual papagayo lo de los "mejores sueños" de los castellano manchegos:

Antonio Román, diputado del PP:
“el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, presidido por José Bono y del que también formaban parte José María Barreda y Emiliano García Page, manifestó que dicha reserva era la mejor que se podía alcanzar; que ni en los *sueños más optimistas* con respecto al Tajo se lograban dichos objetivos. Sin embargo, sí ha sido así”
http://www.ppguadalajara.es/El-incre...es_1_2267.html

Y yo no sé si Bono ha dicho eso, por eso no les voy a acusar de mentir en ese punto, pero ya quisieramos que Cospedal "la murciana" se enfrentara a Cañete, como lo hizo Bono con Borrell con motivo del Tajo, ya quisieramos. Por eso en ese punto no les voy a llamar mentirosos, pero sí, manipuladores.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El concejal de Medio Ambiente del Ayuntamiento de Toledo, Gabriel González, aseguró ayer que algunas de las medidas que recoge el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo (PCT) son «inviables» si no se reforma previamente las normas que regula el trasvase Tajo-Segura.
>  Gabriel González participó ayer en una reunión del Consejo del Agua de la Demarcación del Tajo (máximo órgano de planificación de la cuenca), en Madrid, para conocer de primera mano el Plan recientemente aprobado por el Gobierno, cuyas principales características son el garantizar un caudal mínimo en cabecera de 400 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) por segundo y 10 hm3 por segundo de cabecera al paso del río por Toledo y Talavera de la Reina.


http://www.latribunadetoledo.es/noti...an/cuenca/tajo

Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar. Hay otro artículo ya puesto aquí que habla de la multiplicación de los panes y los peces que pretende el nuevo Plan.
Y la verdad es que no hay agua para lo que se pretende.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aquí le ponen fino al alcalde de Talavera de la Reina.
La verdad es que leyendo que está de acuerdo con el plan de cuenca se ve que es un peón de la Cospedal.

http://www.clm24.es/articulo/toledo/...155009646.html

El enemigo en casa. Al menos que le den un carguito en la Asamblea Regional, por si los talaveranos le echan al río.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Miguel, no funciona el link de la segunda noticia. 
Pero lo que va a ser alucinante es cómo se van a quedar los pantanos de cabecera con el caudal que nos garantizan (según la Tribuna de Toledo): 400 Hm3 por segundo, se nos llenan los pantanos en 5 segundos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Held

Vamos a pasar del río seco en Talavera a que pasen *10hm3 por segundo*. Yo les diría a los habitantes de la vega del tajo que vayan recogiendo sus cosas  :Wink: 

¡Qué barbaridad! Como el resto de información de la noticia sea de la calidad de ese párrafo, no hay por donde cogerla.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Miguel, no funciona el link de la segunda noticia. 
> Pero lo que va a ser alucinante es cómo se van a quedar los pantanos de cabecera con el caudal que nos garantizan (según la Tribuna de Toledo): 400 Hm3 por segundo, se nos llenan los pantanos en 5 segundos





> Vamos a pasar del río seco en Talavera a que pasen *10hm3 por segundo*. Yo les diría a los habitantes de la vega del tajo que vayan recogiendo sus cosas 
> 
> ¡Qué barbaridad! Como el resto de información de la noticia sea de la calidad de ese párrafo, no hay por donde cogerla.


Ya he arreglado el segundo link.

Madre mía, va a ser que Cospedal va a decantarse por la solución final, arrasar a los ribereños y hala, así el río pa lo que ella quiera.

Como está la prensa, despiden a los periodistas buenos y con callo, y contratan becarios que no saben ni cuantas son 2 y 2, bueno, como todo en el país en que vivimos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

He llamado personalmente al La Tribuna de Toledo, y a Manuel Bernardino la secretaria no le conocía casi Luego mirando, es un colaborador que no pasa por la redacción. Me ha intentado pasar con Verónica que lleva lo de Provincia, pero tampoco estaba.´Y no había nadie más.

Así que le he mandado un mail a Verónica con los datos erróneos y dándoles un pequeño tirón de orejas.

Y así todo...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azul

> Perdón por seguir con el offtopic, pero por alusiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué cuenta de moderador?¿Para qué gestiones?


La tuya, que eres moredador aunque no lo pones

----------


## Azul

No se si seria el sitio idoneo para lanzar esta pregunta, pero tampoco sabria donde ponerla. Seria lo siguiente, en una zona de Murcia, fuera del scrats se esta pagando 140  la hectarea al año por el canon de riego, no hay que añadir consumo pues esta incluido y la forma tipica de riego seria por inundacion. Alguien sabe que se paga en otras zonas?

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> La tuya, que eres moredador aunque no lo pones


No, no lo pongo, pero tampoco lo escondo. Cualquiera suficientemente inteligente se daría cuenta. Tres formas:

-Los moderadores podemos cambiar nuestra "definición", lo que sale debajo del nombre de usuario.
-Los moderadores estamos listados en el panel "líderes del foro" (http://foros.embalses.net/showgroups.php).
-Los moderadores avisamos de las acciones que vamos a tomar, para que el usuario cambie de actitud o corrija sus mensajes.

Ataques personales aparte, razón por la que este mensaje: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...977#post119977 y el que cito ahora deberían ser borrados, aún te falta decir a qué gestiones personales te refieres.

Esta actitud, estas formas, son las que no se permiten en el foro. Si tienes algo contra mí, dímelo por privado. Ahí podrás explayarte todo lo que quieras, y tendrás cumplida respuesta.

----------


## Azul

> No, no lo pongo, pero tampoco lo escondo. Cualquiera suficientemente inteligente se daría cuenta. Tres formas:
> 
> -Los moderadores podemos cambiar nuestra "definición", lo que sale debajo del nombre de usuario.
> -Los moderadores estamos listados en el panel "líderes del foro" (http://foros.embalses.net/showgroups.php).
> -Los moderadores avisamos de las acciones que vamos a tomar, para que el usuario cambie de actitud o corrija sus mensajes.
> 
> Ataques personales aparte, razón por la que este mensaje: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...977#post119977 y el que cito ahora deberían ser borrados, aún te falta decir a qué gestiones personales te refieres.
> 
> Esta actitud, estas formas, son las que no se permiten en el foro. Si tienes algo contra mí, dímelo por privado. Ahí podrás explayarte todo lo que quieras, y tendrás cumplida respuesta.


Cuantos mensajes tuyos faltan el respeto???

No te das cuenta de que estas caladito 

Hay muchos más foreros que se quejan de ti y los demas moredadores tendrian que dar ejemplo y ponerte una de esas penalizaciones que vas poniendo tu. 

Te lo digo otra vez te aprovechas de tu posicion.

Tu eres el que  ¡¡¡ tienes que cambiar de actitud y cambiar tus mensajes ¡¡¡

----------


## Luján

> Cuantos mensajes tuyos faltan el respeto???
> 
> No te das cuenta de que estas caladito 
> 
> Hay muchos más foreros que se quejan de ti y los demas moredadores tendrian que dar ejemplo y ponerte una de esas penalizaciones que vas poniendo tu. 
> 
> Te lo digo otra vez te aprovechas de tu posicion.
> 
> Tu eres el que  ¡¡¡ tienes que cambiar de actitud y cambiar tus mensajes ¡¡¡


Azul, no sé qué tienes contra mí, ni si te pagan por hacer esto. Y me da igual. Haz examen de conciencia y de mensajes del foro y revisa cuántos usuarios no moderadores te han mandado a la m. y cuántos me lo han hecho a mí. Incluso algunos usuarios con afinidad hacia ti te han dado toques de atención. Yo tengo bastante claro quiénes me han faltado al respeto y quienes me han dicho con educación que no comparten mi forma de ver las cosas. Parece que tú no te das cuenta de que al foro en general, no le gusta tu actitud. No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Cada vez tengo más claro que tu fin en este foro no es conversar pero sí hundirlo, o hundir a algunos de sus usuarios. No lo vas a conseguir. Te lo aseguro.


Y ahora, dejemos este tema para lo que es, el ATS. Si quieres seguir metiéndote conmigo, hazlo por privado o crea un nuevo hilo. Y deja ya de molestar a los demás usuarios.


Con lo bien que ibas poniendo fotitos.... Ains, si es que lo que no es, no es.

----------


## Azul

> Azul, no sé qué tienes contra mí, ni si *te pagan por hacer esto*. Y me da igual. Haz examen de conciencia y de mensajes del foro y revisa *cuántos usuarios no moderadores te han mandado a la m.* y cuántos me lo han hecho a mí. Incluso algunos usuarios con afinidad hacia ti te han dado toques de atención. Yo tengo bastante claro quiénes me han faltado al respeto y quienes me han dicho con educación que no comparten mi forma de ver las cosas. Parece que tú no te das cuenta de que al foro en general, no le gusta tu actitud. No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Cada vez tengo más claro que *tu fin en este foro no es conversar pero sí hundirlo*, o hundir a algunos de sus usuarios. No lo vas a conseguir. Te lo aseguro.
> 
> 
> Y ahora, dejemos este tema para lo que es, el ATS. Si quieres seguir metiéndote conmigo, hazlo por privado o crea un nuevo hilo. Y deja ya de molestar a los demás usuarios.
> 
> 
> Con lo bien que ibas poniendo fotitos.... Ains, si es que lo que no es, no es.


No le des la vuelta a la tortilla. A ti te solo te bailan el agua algunos (que  no todos) moderadores y los pro trasvase a toda costa. 

De todos modos ahora no gusta mi actitud (segun tu), antes decias que te faltaba el respeto.

Por cierto te he remarcado algunas cositas de tu mensaje para que vallas biendo quien falta el respeto...

----------


## Luján

> No le des la vuelta a la tortilla. A ti te solo te bailan el agua algunos (que  no todos) moderadores *y los pro trasvase a toda costa*.


Te marco en negrita algo que demuestra que no entiendes nada lo que lees, ni tienes idea de mis ideas. Lo que me da a entender que tu batalla contra mí tiene algo más debajo que no nos quieres decir. O simplemente eres así, que te metes con alguien y no sabes cuándo parar.

Yo no digo que los usuarios sigan mis órdenes porque no las doy. Pero sí digo que hay más usuarios que nos dicen que no te sigamos el hilo o que te ignoremos que a mí. A las pruebas me remito. Están todas en el foro.




> De todos modos ahora no gusta mi actitud (segun tu), antes decias que te faltaba el respeto.


Es que tu actitud es la de faltar al respeto constantemente. Y eso es lo que no gusta.




> Por cierto te he remarcado algunas cositas de tu mensaje para que vallas biendo quien falta el respeto...


Si no sabes lo que es el condicional, será mejor que te lo repases. No afirmo que te paguen por hacer esto, lo pongo en condicional. Repito que hay prubeas claras, están escritas aquí en el foro, de que hay usuarios no registrados que han dejado mensajes en los que nos dicen que no te hagamos ni caso. La verdad, es que tendría que hacerles caso. Pero no soporto a los que atacan sin motivo ni razón, y tengo que defenderme.

No sé si será este tu fin en el foro, pero desde luego lo parece:

-Tu forma de escribir en muchos de tus mensajes ha hecho que muchos usuarios hayan dejado de ver hilos de la cuenca del Segura. Y esto lo sé porque nos lo han comentado directamente, por mensaje privado.
-Hace semanas intentaste hundir también este hilo. No lo conseguiste porque estuvimos al quite y te borramos aquel mensaje. Ahora, lo estás consiguiendo, con parte de culpa mía por seguirte. 7 mensajes sin hablar del tema del hilo. [sarcástico]Seguro que los que lo leen estarán contentísimos (Pongo las etiquetas por si alguien tiene el detector de sarcasmos/ironías desactivado)[/sarcástico].

Si quieres decirme algo más. Usa un privado: http://foros.embalses.net/private.php?do=newpm

----------


## ben-amar

> Cuantos mensajes tuyos faltan el respeto???
> 
> No te das cuenta de que estas caladito 
> 
> Hay muchos más foreros que se quejan de ti y los demas moredadores tendrian que dar ejemplo y ponerte una de esas penalizaciones que vas poniendo tu. 
> 
> Te lo digo otra vez te aprovechas de tu posicion.
> 
> Tu eres el que  ¡¡¡ tienes que cambiar de actitud y cambiar tus mensajes ¡¡¡


No hay absolutamente nada que reprochar a este compañero, por lo que no procede borrarle ningun mensaje, y sabiendo como es no es necesario tampoco moderarle; muy al contrario que a ti

----------


## Azul

> No hay absolutamente nada que reprochar a este compañero, por lo que no procede borrarle ningun mensaje, y sabiendo como es no es necesario tampoco moderarle; muy al contrario que a ti


Todos los usuarios de este foro sabemos que ningun moderador va hacer nada en contra de este otro moderador aunque ya hay numerosas quejas de otros usuarios a parte de la mia.

Podria decirnos a todos que mensajes hay que borrarme ??? No tire la piedra y esconda la mano.

De todos modos le rogaria que la proxima vez que se dirija a mi no me tutee.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Frente a la sobreabundancia de agua actual, los especialistas vaticinan que España será uno de los países más afectados por la subida de la temperatura en el planeta. Por esa razón Miguel Aguado, diputado regional socialista, preguntó hace unas semanas sobre el impacto que el cambio climático provocará en los recursos hídricos de la región. El escenario que se nos plantea, con la tendencia actual es que hacia 2040 o 2050, en la zona norte, en la sierra, hay una disminución del 17 o el 23% del agua y en el resto, en la meseta, entre el 65 y el 73%. Para 2070 es mucho peor, llegando a la mitad y prácticamente al 80%, advirtió Aguado. Sarasola argumentó que en los últimos años el Canal ha modernizado 14 embalses, 86 captaciones de aguas subterránea, 13 plantas de tratamiento de agua potable y 304 depósitos. A esto habría que añadir la construcción y el mantenimiento de 17.000 kilómetros de la red de atención y distribución, 130 estaciones de bombeo de aguas residuales y 149 de agua potable, 150 estaciones depuradoras de aguas residuales o 23 plantas de reutilización y los 249 kilómetros de red de agua regenerada, recalcó.


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/04/...60_690723.html

Está claro que se pongan como se pongan, la Meseta es España Seca, y las aportaciones de cabecera, cada vez serán más escasas, hasta tal punto, que no habrá agua apenas para atender las demandas propias.
El trasvase desaparecerá como un mal sueño. 
Es decir, Levante ya se puede dar como muy afortunada por tener las desaladoras que les van a dar una aportación de agua continua y de calidad. Porque en la Meseta se van a pasar canutas.
Esas desaladoras que tanto han despreciado y que van a ser su futuro.


Saludos. Miguel.

PD.: Rogaría encarecidamente a los usuarios que utilizaran éste hilo para hablar del trasvase, específicamente del NO al Trasvase y las razones para ello, noticias etc... Es un hilo que a algunos no les gusta y corre el peligro de cerrarse de manera contínua.
 También rogaría a los moderadores que hagan su función y moderen, quiten mensajes que no correspondan o los muevan; lo que les encomiende el dueño del foro. Pero que no hagan de éste hilo su tiro al pato particular.

----------


## Luján

Azul, dime, por favor, cuántos usuarios se han quejado de mí. De mi forma de moderar y de mi forma de expresarme. Ahora mira cuántos lo han hecho de ti.

Ben-amar, no hace falta que te metas.

NoRegistrado, Miguel, tienes razón. Tanto en el texto como en la postdata. Pero hay usuarios que no entienden esto. Pero me da a mí que mover, más aún borrar, los mensajes solo traería quejas de cierto usuario alegando que se le intenta silenciar.

----------


## Azul

> Azul, dime, por favor, cuántos usuarios se han quejado de mí. De mi forma de moderar y de mi forma de expresarme. Ahora mira cuántos lo han hecho de ti.
> 
> Ben-amar, no hace falta que te metas.
> 
> NoRegistrado, Miguel, tienes razón. Tanto en el texto como en la postdata. Pero hay usuarios que no entienden esto. Pero me da a mí que mover, más aún borrar, los mensajes solo traería quejas de cierto usuario alegando que se le intenta silenciar.


En este mismo hilo más de uno

----------


## faeton

> http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/04/...60_690723.html
> 
> Está claro que se pongan como se pongan, la Meseta es España Seca, y las aportaciones de cabecera, cada vez serán más escasas, hasta tal punto, que no habrá agua apenas para atender las demandas propias.
> El trasvase desaparecerá como un mal sueño. 
> Es decir, Levante ya se puede dar como muy afortunada por tener las desaladoras que les van a dar una aportación de agua continua y de calidad. Porque en la Meseta se van a pasar canutas.
> Esas desaladoras que tanto han despreciado y que van a ser su futuro.
> 
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.
> ...



Perdón, pero estás asegurando algo que no sabes como si fuera una verdad absoluta, y vas por la parte interesada.

Si eso es así, como aseguras, ¿cómo hemos tenido el marzo más lluvioso en 100 años?  Como en este invierno se han batido en algunas zonas las mínimas medias desde que hay registros. Como en la meseta Sur se han batido records de precitaciones que han provocado como parajes deséticos como los ojos del Guadiana empiezan aflorar. El clima y la meteorolgía es más complejo que eso.

¿Eres experto en climatología?, una subida de las temperaturas puede provocar que a lo mejor sea más lluvioso, pues se produce mayor capacidad de cape, y lifted index, y por ello mayor capacidad de generarse tormentas si hay enfriamiento en capas altas de la atmósfera, y por lo tanto mayor precipitaciones.

Con todos los respetos, no tenemos ni puñetera idea, de qué consecuencias puede tener el cambio climático. Sí es casi imposible técnicamente predecir el tiempo en más de una semana, ¿cómo vas a saber lo que ocurre?

De hecho hay científicos, que hablan que nos acercamos a una nueva era glacial....

----------


## termopar

Estoy de acuerdo con faeton,pero por otra razón a la dicha por él

Me gustaría dar referencias al respecto de algo que leí pero que ahora desafortunadamente no encuentro. La cuestión es que existe una teoría según la cual durante los últimos años, y especialmente en aquellos en los que ha habido un mayor deshielo en el ártico, se desarrolla un anticiclón más potente que ha empujado más abajo las borrascas, creando un efecto en la península ibérica de mayores desarrollos de precipitaciones. No sé si será puntual pero de momento se está cumpliendo. En ese caso, a pesar de haber un calentamiento global evidente, localmente puede haber zonas que se convirtiesen en mas húmedas. Y la península parece que estaría en una de ellas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Perdón, *pero estás asegurando algo que no sabes como si fuera una verdad absoluta*, y vas por la parte interesada.
> 
> Si eso es así, como aseguras, ¿cómo hemos tenido el marzo más lluvioso en 100 años?  Como en este invierno se han batido en algunas zonas las mínimas medias desde que hay registros. Como en la meseta Sur se han batido records de precitaciones que han provocado como parajes deséticos como los ojos del Guadiana empiezan aflorar. El clima y la meteorolgía es más complejo que eso.
> 
> *¿Eres experto en climatología?,* una subida de las temperaturas puede provocar que a lo mejor sea más lluvioso, pues se produce mayor capacidad de cape, y lifted index, y por ello mayor capacidad de generarse tormentas si hay enfriamiento en capas altas de la atmósfera, y por lo tanto mayor precipitaciones.
> 
> Con todos los respetos, no tenemos ni puñetera idea, de qué consecuencias puede tener el cambio climático. Sí es casi imposible técnicamente predecir el tiempo en más de una semana, ¿cómo vas a saber lo que ocurre?
> 
> De hecho hay científicos, que hablan que nos acercamos a una nueva era glacial....


 No sé, parece que te enfadas y te tomas las cosas a la tremenda, diciendo cosas que no son ciertas, fruto solamente de tu imaginación. Más tranquilidad muchacho.
*1º Dices que estoy asegurando... XXX*.  No hay que ser muy listo para ver que no aseguro, sino que comento una noticia de El País. Lo que si aseguro es que las precipitaciones en la Meseta y en el Sistema Central y adyacentes son cada vez más escasas. Las entradas en Entrepeñas y Buendía se han reducido a menos de la mitad en la media de los últimos años. Ahora un año normal de lluvias en los 60-70 parece excepcional en los años actuales.
 Yo, como he dicho, peino muchas canas, en los años 60 y primeros 70, en invierno íbamos con catiuscas al instituto, y cuando jugaba en los infantiles y luego juveniles del Rayo, terminábamos todos los Domingos con el traje blanco con la raya cruzada irreconocible en un montón de barro. Era interminable el número de tardes que se tiraba un chico mirando la lluvia por la ventana escuchando la radio que había en casa.
 Pero ahora, cualquier cosa resulta un record, no pasa un año que no salga la noticia: el día más caluroso del siglo, el mes más lluvioso desde que hay registros. El mes más seco. No es así.
 Pero lo que sí es así es que en la media, las precipitaciones en la zona centro van disminuyendo, de forma alarmante. Y que haya períodos cortos de excesos es habitual cuando esa situación se produce es lo normal.
*2º Yo no soy experto en climatología*, ¿lo eres tú? ¿He hablado alguna vez como un experto en climatología? Creo que no. Lo que tú comentas son gotas frías, poco almacenables en embalses y con tremendas erosiones del terreno, típico de regiones áridas o semiáridas.

Y sí, parece que dicen que vamos hacia una era glacial, pero por lo que he podido leer, eso no supone más lluvias, sino todo lo contrario, precipitaciones escasas en la media, aunque en un rango de años mucho más largo que nuestras cortas vidas. Algunos hablan de una miniera glacial, como la que tuvimos en la Edad Media, pero no tengo conocimientos suficientes para comentarlo con un mínimo de seguridad.




> Estoy de acuerdo con faeton,pero por otra razón a la dicha por él
> 
> Me gustaría dar referencias al respecto de algo que leí pero que ahora desafortunadamente no encuentro. La cuestión es que existe una teoría según la cual durante los últimos años, y especialmente en aquellos en los que ha habido un mayor deshielo en el ártico, se desarrolla un anticiclón más potente que ha empujado más abajo las borrascas, creando un efecto en la península ibérica de mayores desarrollos de precipitaciones. No sé si será puntual pero de momento se está cumpliendo. En ese caso, a pesar de haber un calentamiento global evidente, localmente puede haber zonas que se convirtiesen en mas húmedas. Y la península parece que estaría en una de ellas.


Lo que tú comentas es algo que ya ha ocurrido en pequeña escala. No es que el deshielo provoque un anticiclón más potente, sino que la lengua de agua dulce y fría que provocaría un deshielo del hielo en las zonas del Polo Norte, conllevaría una ralentización de la Corriente del Golfo, cuando no una paralización o desvío hacia el Sur total; y el Anticiclón de las Azores, que es el que desvía las borrascas atlánticas hacia Inglaterra, desaparecería.
 Eso supondría un cambio total en nuestro clima, pasaríamos una parte del año bajo el hielo o la nieve y todo cambiaría radicalmente. Nuestra altura en el globo es similar a la de algunas ciudades rusas que tienen climas mucho más desfavorables. Además, si eso ocurriera, el norte de Europa sería prácticamente inhabitable.

Lo que he podido leer es que algunos científicos dicen que durante un tiempo, si la Corriente del Golfo se ralentiza, UK sería difícil de habitar y la Península "heredaría su clima".
Pero creo que eso son magnitudes que hablaban de cientos o miles de años. 

Actualmente, lo cierto es que, a pesar de ciertos períodos "húmedos" para el concepto actual. la media de precipitaciones y de aportaciones de los ríos de la zona central en España se va reduciendo drásticamente, por desgracia para nosotros. Por eso digo que, lo que se nos enseñó en los colegios (España Seca-España Húmeda) en cuanto a la zona centro no es verdad. La zona centro es España Seca.

 Y volviendo al meollo de la cuestión  ¿Alguien puede rebatir que las precipitaciones y las precipitaciones en la zona centro son cada vez mas escasas? Los datos está ahí. A mí me gustaría que no, pero es lo que hay.
 Por eso dije en el mensaje anterior, que a medio plazo el trasvase se hará inviable por la falta de agua, ya lo es hoy, por mucho que se empeñen, Y que menos mal que ellos tienen las desaladoras actuales y las que los avances científicos y técnicos construyan en las próximas décadas, que serán más eficientes seguro.
 La gente que viva en la zona centro no tiene acceso a esa vía de fabricación de agua.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

> No sé, parece que te enfadas y te tomas las cosas a la tremenda, diciendo cosas que no son ciertas, fruto solamente de tu imaginación. Más tranquilidad muchacho.
> *1º Dices que estoy asegurando... XXX*.  No hay que ser muy listo para ver que no aseguro, sino que comento una noticia de El País. Lo que si aseguro es que las precipitaciones en la Meseta y en el Sistema Central y adyacentes son cada vez más escasas. Las entradas en Entrepeñas y Buendía se han reducido a menos de la mitad en la media de los últimos años. Ahora un año normal de lluvias en los 60-70 parece excepcional en los años actuales.
>  Yo, como he dicho, peino muchas canas, en los años 60 y primeros 70, en invierno íbamos con catiuscas al instituto, y cuando jugaba en los infantiles y luego juveniles del Rayo, terminábamos todos los Domingos con el traje blanco con la raya cruzada irreconocible en un montón de barro. Era interminable el número de tardes que se tiraba un chico mirando la lluvia por la ventana escuchando la radio que había en casa.
>  Pero ahora, cualquier cosa resulta un record, no pasa un año que no salga la noticia: el día más caluroso del siglo, el mes más lluvioso desde que hay registros. El mes más seco. No es así.
>  Pero lo que sí es así es que en la media, las precipitaciones en la zona centro van disminuyendo, de forma alarmante. Y que haya períodos cortos de excesos es habitual cuando esa situación se produce es lo normal.
> *2º Yo no soy experto en climatología*, ¿lo eres tú? ¿He hablado alguna vez como un experto en climatología? Creo que no. Lo que tú comentas son gotas frías, poco almacenables en embalses y con tremendas erosiones del terreno, típico de regiones áridas o semiáridas.
> 
> Y sí, parece que dicen que vamos hacia una era glacial, pero por lo que he podido leer, eso no supone más lluvias, sino todo lo contrario, precipitaciones escasas en la media, aunque en un rango de años mucho más largo que nuestras cortas vidas. Algunos hablan de una miniera glacial, como la que tuvimos en la Edad Media, pero no tengo conocimientos suficientes para comentarlo con un mínimo de seguridad.
> 
> ...


Bueno, en lo que a mi contestación corresponde, no hablaba del largo plazo ni sobre la circulación marina, estaba intentando presentar una explicación a los últimos periodos extra húmedos de la península, 2011 y 2013. Y no hablaba del anticiclón de las azores sino del polar que se hacia mas intenso a medida que variaba la reflectividad y otros parámetros del clima polar debido a la rápida disminución del casquete polar. Ya veremos si sigue confirmándose la teoría, pero no deja de ser una conjetura. 
En estos dos periodos, el anticiclón de las azores ha acabado cayendo a posiciones más bajas permitiendo entrar con más facilidad las borrascas a la península. En todo caso, ojalá no tengas razón y esto derive en periodos de sequía largos porque entonces estamos todos listos.

Con respecto al tema de este hilo, yo tampoco comprendo las políticas trasvasistas, ni son equilibradas, ni representan la voluntad general y al fin y al cabo, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, demasiado esfuerzo económico para tan poca recompensa a nivel general, a nivel particular ya sabemos que habrá gente más que recompensada. Este tipo de política tiene poco valor añadido y creo que ya llevamos bastantes años de demagogía barata y enredándonos en los temas que desde arriba sirven para desviar la atención ante la falta de iniciativas de verdadera fuerza económica y social. Antes derrochábamos dinero por que no sabíamos que hacer con él, ahora se nos va la flor y nata de la sociedad a pagar impuestos a otros países porque no sabemos darles trabajo.

----------


## Held

> Con respecto al tema de este hilo, yo tampoco comprendo las políticas trasvasistas, ni son equilibradas, ni representan la voluntad general y al fin y al cabo, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, demasiado esfuerzo económico para tan poca recompensa a nivel general, a nivel particular ya sabemos que habrá gente más que recompensada. Este tipo de política tiene poco valor añadido y creo que ya llevamos bastantes años de demagogía barata y enredándonos en los temas que desde arriba sirven para desviar la atención ante la falta de iniciativas de verdadera fuerza económica y social. Antes derrochábamos dinero por que no sabíamos que hacer con él, ahora se nos va la flor y nata de la sociedad a pagar impuestos a otros países porque no sabemos darles trabajo.


Este párrafo me parece brutal. Tanto en la descarnada verdad, como en la capacidad de sintetizar en un párrafo una idea tan compleja de una manera tan clara. BRAVO. 

Al hilo del cambio climático, nadie puede predecir lo que va a pasar, pero la desertificación es una posibilidad y como tal se tiene que considerar. Esconder la cabeza en la arena como las avestruces no ayuda en nada. Pero como serían planes a un plazo más largo de cuatro años, en este país ni se plantea.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno, en lo que a mi contestación corresponde, no hablaba del largo plazo ni sobre la circulación marina, estaba intentando presentar una explicación a los últimos periodos extra húmedos de la península, 2011 y 2013. Y no hablaba del anticiclón de las azores sino del polar que se hacia mas intenso a medida que variaba la reflexividad y otros parámetros del clima polar debido a la rápida disminución del casquete polar. Ya veremos si sigue confirmándose la teoría, pero no deja de ser una conjetura. 
> En estos dos periodos, el anticiclón de las azores ha acabado cayendo a posiciones más bajas permitiendo entrar con más facilidad las borrascas a la península. *En todo caso, ojalá no tengas razón y esto derive en periodos de sequía largos porque entonces estamos todos listos*.


Eso espero yo también, me encantaría equivocarme.
Con lo del clima, hay teorías como la que tu comentas, como la del fenómeno Niño-Niña, que cuando en el Pacífico se da uno de los dos (no sé cual de ellos sinceramente), aquí vienen períodos de lluvia y al contrario. Además hay otra cuestión, que todo fenómeno que aparezca o desaparezca tiene un efecto "bola de billar", es decir, que afecta a los demás y no sabemos la carambola que nos puede tocar.
Por eso yo decía que lo único cierto es que las aportaciones de los ríos han disminuido drásticamente en los últimos 30 años. Como he comentado en algún mensaje, de niño, ver correr regueras en pueblos de la sierra madrileña era muy normal, ahora, aunque en los pueblos se han canalizado, en los aledaños, es que no se ven, excepto el año 2010-11 que salieron de nuevo, con gran alegría por mi parte.

Por eso era lo que comentaba que el trasvase se irá apagando como un mal sueño, por simple falta de material, el agua.




> Con respecto al tema de este hilo, yo tampoco comprendo las políticas trasvasistas, ni son equilibradas, ni representan la voluntad general y al fin y al cabo, es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, demasiado esfuerzo económico para tan poca recompensa a nivel general, a nivel particular ya sabemos que habrá gente más que recompensada. Este tipo de política tiene poco valor añadido y creo que ya llevamos bastantes años de demagogía barata y enredándonos en los temas que desde arriba sirven para desviar la atención ante la falta de iniciativas de verdadera fuerza económica y social. Antes derrochábamos dinero por que no sabíamos que hacer con él, ahora se nos va la flor y nata de la sociedad a pagar impuestos a otros países porque no sabemos darles trabajo.


Pues tienes razón, lo más vergonzoso ha sido ver durante muchos años aglutinar sobre una idea que me parece de perogrullo como es el "agua para todos", a una mayoría de población para un fin político, y otras varias similares.
El trasvase es y ha sido siempre inviable, y se ha utilizado políticamente con muy buenos réditos electorales. Lo que se ha hecho es engañar a la gente.
 Mientras, pues se ha tapado una economía basada en un desarrollo insostenible, que tenía un fin anunciado: cuando el crédito barato se acabara.
 En lugar de potenciar una industria propia, se ha potenciado fabricar en China y Asia en general, lo cual es un suicido como país que ha hecho ricos a unos pocos y nos ha empobrecido a la mayoría.
Por otra parte la gente se ha autoengañado con el ladrillo, pensando que por tener un chabolo era rico, y eso ha ocultado la realidad. Conozco gente que ha dejado sus negocios funcionando y se dedicaron a especular con vivienda e incluso a comprar terreno y construir, y aunque al principio les fue boyante, ahora el resultado es desastroso como era de esperar.
 Todo aderezado por una clase política en su gran mayoría corrupta, desde el más modesto concejal hasta las más altas instancias del Estado, con las pequeñas excepciones que haya.
 Si encima le añades que nos hemos metido en un sistema monetario, que se ha creado sin los complementos necesarios como son la unidad fiscal y la unidad bancaria, pues ya tenemos la puntilla. Cuando era estudiante y me vino encima la crisis del petróleo, me enseñaron que las crisis se arreglaban en principio devaluando la moneda, y España así lo ha hecho siempre. Actualmente no se puede, y sólo te dejan la solución de ganar competitividad bajando los costes, que es otro suicidio como país, porque vuelves a los años 60, en los que la gente para salir de la miseria o tiene 4 trabajos o se va al extranjero a trabajar.
 Japón, que son muy listos, ha devaluado ahora su moneda un 20%, China la tiene muy por debajo de su valor, UK igual, y USA no hace nada más que darle a la máquina de fabricar dólares. Seremos los que tengan la moneda más fuerte, pero los más pobres.
 Y nuestros mejores hombres y mujeres, tendrán que volver a la situación de hace 60 años, la emigración.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como puse unos mensajes antes por éste caso, parece que se consuma la venta mientras el mismo caradura reclama "agua de calidad" primero del Ebro y luego del Xúqer. Los negocios que hacen algunos con el agua, realmente son asquerosos.




> Las desavenencias territoriales se resuelven con solidaridad y una planificación racional del agua. Nadie puede oponerse al trasvase de caudales para uso humano. También deben atenderse las solicitudes de caudal de riego en zonas deficitarias si están justificadas y se dispone de excedentes en otras cuencas. _No parece lógico, sin embargo, que quienes han liderado la exigencia de recursos hídricos rechacen los que se les ofrecen con argumentos que irritan a los donantes y se aprovechen de la generosidad para acrecentar sus negocios privados._ *El presidente de los regantes alicantinos, Andrés Martínez, ha acabado vendiendo el pozo supuestamente esquilmado de Villena y sus tierras a una multinacional del agua mineral. El proyecto se ha reactivado. Todo muy revelador.*


http://www.levante-emv.com/opinion/2...ia/997698.html




> *Regantes del Vinalopó que exigen agua de calidad del Xúquer venden la suya para ser embotellada* Los mismos regantes que reclamaron ayer agua de calidad en el Consejo del Agua del Júcar venden sus pozos a multinacionales del agua embotellada. La Generalitat ha recibido una nueva solicitud para
> declarar «agua mineral natural» las reservas del pozo que presidía en Villena el presidente de los usuarios del Vinalopó, Andrés Martínez.


http://medias.levante-emv.com/portad...ante_emv_1.pdf

Las dos fuentes son de la zona y creo que tienen toda la razón, es un acto vomitivo.

Denle las gracias:



No creo que coma muchas zanahorias, porque está bien hermoso.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

> Eso espero yo también, me encantaría equivocarme.
> 
> Por eso yo decía que lo único cierto es que las aportaciones de los ríos han disminuido drásticamente en los últimos 30 años. Como he comentado en algún mensaje, de niño, ver correr regueras en pueblos de la sierra madrileña era muy normal, ahora, aunque en los pueblos se han canalizado, en los aledaños, es que no se ven, excepto el año 2010-11 que salieron de nuevo, con gran alegría por mi parte.
> 
> .


En este mismo hilo, hace unos cuantos días, hay una preciosa imagen de los años cincuenta donde la gente se estaba bañando plácidamente en el río Tajo (río de los poetas) a su paso por Toledo.
Por la apariencia dereposo del agua, no parece que en ese momento el río llevase mucha agua, ¿unos seis o diez metros cúbicos por segundo?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En este mismo hilo, hace unos cuantos días, hay una preciosa imagen de los años cincuenta donde la gente se estaba bañando plácidamente en el río Tajo (río de los poetas) a su paso por Toledo.
> Por la apariencia dereposo del agua, no parece que en ese momento el río llevase mucha agua, ¿unos seis o diez metros cúbicos por segundo?


 Yo creo que al menos 20, la corriente va más fuerte al lado contrario, por eso la gente se bañaba en esa orilla. Y haciendo un ejercicio de imaginación, la anchura que se ve es importante. Aún así, es normal que el río Tajo llevara en esos momentos algo menos de agua si ya estaban reteniendo par E y B
 Pero lo más importante es lo que comentas "bañándose plácidamente"  Ahora el agua, que posiblemente bajen 10 m3, es de alcantarilla como se puede ver en estas fotos tomadas  al lado de la "bonita":




 Y 6 m3/seg son esto lo que lleva el Tajo aquí:


Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## cantarin

¡¡Creo que una imagen vale más que 1000 palabra!!

Ese jarama tan grande y ese pobre tajo tan pequeño. Da una realidad del tema y de lo injusto que es el nuevo plan de cuenca, que ha sido una bajada de faldita de nuevo de cospedal, pero bueno... allá ella, cada uno es responsable de sus actos y no los puede esconder.

Ahora os doy un dato que me ha dejado atónito.

Si tu buscas todo los niveles de llenado de los embalses de cada provincia, esta semana te encuentras con todos muy altos, maravilloso ahora digo la cola

ALMERIA CON UN 22%

GUADALAJARA CON UN 41 %

INCLUSO MENOS QUE MURCIA!!! señores algo no va bien con eso. Es para reflexionar.

un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

otra mas!!!

faltan según los datos 8000 hm3 en toda España para llenarse, 50 provincias.

pues bien de esos 8000 hm3 en guadalajara  casi 1500 hm3

¿Es lógico?...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¡¡Creo que una imagen vale más que 1000 palabra!!
> 
> Ese jarama tan grande y ese pobre tajo tan pequeño. Da una realidad del tema y de lo injusto que es el nuevo plan de cuenca, que ha sido una bajada de faldita de nuevo de cospedal, pero bueno... allá ella, *cada uno es responsable de sus actos y no los puede esconder.*


Lo malo es que lo que hace ésta tiparraca afecta a mucha gente, eso de allá ella no es tan sencillo.




> Ahora os doy un dato que me ha dejado atónito.
> 
> Si tu buscas todo los niveles de llenado de los embalses de cada provincia, esta semana te encuentras con todos muy altos, maravilloso ahora digo la cola
> 
> ALMERIA CON UN 22%
> 
> GUADALAJARA CON UN 41 %
> 
> INCLUSO MENOS QUE MURCIA!!! señores algo no va bien con eso. Es para reflexionar.
> ...


Pues con el nuevo plan de cuenca, que dicen que 2+2=7, ya verá, ya. Por eso no valen medias tintas. No al trasvase.

----------


## Calatravo

Artículo sobre el trasvase que no aporta gran cosa, salvo unas cuantas chorradas que es lo que se escribe cuando no se sabe qué escribir

http://www.elmundo.es/blogs/elmundo/...ml#comentarios

Saludos

----------


## Azul

Decir NO es muy facil pero en este caso es algo muy grande. Es mejor no radicalizarse a toda costa. En  mi opinion seria mejor hablar de revisar o cambiar algunas cosas. Pues todos sabemos que el trasvase seguira.

Creo que no es justo decir que en Guadalajara faltan 1500hm.. Eso es lo que falta paa llenar embalses gigantescos. Imaginemos que esos embalses estuviesen en la otra cuenca, hablariamos de embalses al 10% ??

----------


## No Registrado

estoy completamente de acuerdo con ésto último. Si bien es cierto todo lo anterior, no es menos cierto que ese 70% de la cuenca del segura, son realmente 800 hm3, para dar servicio a una población de más de dos millones de habitantes...

----------


## cantarin

De verdad, iba a contestar pero no merece la pena, pero si decir que ese 5º Embalse mas grande de España, estaba lleno antes del Trasvase, si ahora no lo está será por influencia de ese trasvase, por ser tan grande. Espero que eso tampoco lo vayáis a negar.

un slaudo

----------


## NoRegistrado

> estoy completamente de acuerdo con ésto último. Si bien es cierto todo lo anterior, no es menos cierto que ese 70% de la cuenca del segura, son realmente 800 hm3, para dar servicio a una población de más de dos millones de habitantes...


El Canal de Isabel II, con una capacidad de almacenamiento de unos 950 Hm3 da servicio a una población de unos 6,5 millones de personas, industrias (que no hay ni comparación en cuanto a su número y tamaño), etc... Y viene consumiendo no más de 550-600 Hm3, no sé los últimos datos

Por tanto, como he puesto en varios mensajes, toda la zona levantina es más que autosuficiente, y no tiene ningún problema de abastecimiento, menos aún con las desaladoras.
 Su problema es un descontrol total en la agricultura de regadío.


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azul

> El Canal de Isabel II, con una capacidad de almacenamiento de unos 950 Hm3 da servicio a una población de unos 6,5 millones de personas, industrias (que no hay ni comparación en cuanto a su número y tamaño), etc... Y viene consumiendo no más de 550-600 Hm3, no sé los últimos datos
> 
> Por tanto, como he puesto en varios mensajes, toda la zona levantina es más que autosuficiente, y no tiene ningún problema de abastecimiento, menos aún con las desaladoras.
>  Su problema es un descontrol total en la agricultura de regadío.
> 
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Yo creo que para ser justos, este año no se deberia trasvasar ni una gota de agua, (hay de sobra) el año que viene ya se veria. 

Lo que tambien es verdad es que el Levante en general hace un uso muy razonable y sostenible del agua. Pongo por ejemplo Benidorm. Acaso le podemos reprochar algo? Me dicen que el agua de piscinas privadas es donada al ayunatamiento para otros usos, ejemplo limpiar las calles. No usan agua de trasvase, tiene depuradora y el ayuntamiento tiene la concesion de una fuente natural de un pueblo cercano acambio de una suma de dinero. (Ese pueble se sostiene con ese dinero).

Cre que si existieran más Benidores la cosa andaria mejor porque al agua y al espacio se le saca partido.

Saludos

----------


## Azul

> De verdad, iba a contestar pero no merece la pena, pero si decir que ese 5º Embalse mas grande de España, estaba lleno antes del Trasvase, si ahora no lo está será por influencia de ese trasvase, por ser tan grande. Espero que eso tampoco lo vayáis a negar.
> 
> un slaudo


¿Pero que defendemos aqui, tener el embalse lleno o un rio más caudaloso? No me diga las dos cosas, en esta vida todo no se puede tener.

Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Lo que tambien es verdad es que el Levante en general hace un uso muy razonable y sostenible del agua*. Pongo por ejemplo Benidorm. Acaso le podemos reprochar algo? Cre que si existieran más Benidores la cosa andaria mejor porque al agua y al espacio se le saca partido.
> Saludos


Hombre, tanto como *razonable* y *sostenible*..., la verdad es que tienes un concepto de esas acepciones que está a años luz del mío.

Si Benidorm es el ejemplo de como hacer bien las cosas, ya me retiro a un convento...
No veranearía en Benidorm ni aunque me lo regalaran y me prestaran un Ferrari durante mi estancia.




> ¿Pero que defendemos aqui, tener el embalse lleno o un rio más caudaloso? No me diga las dos cosas, en esta vida todo no se puede tener.
> 
> Saludos


 Aquí se defiende un río vivo, y que si esos embalses deben de estar vacíos sea por la sequía y por el uso de cuenca, no por que se la llevan a otro lado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azul

Si no quieres ir a Benidorm, no vayas. Pero que Benidorm gracias al tema del agua tiene varios galardones a nivel europeo es verdad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Si no quieres ir a Benidorm, *no vallas*. Pero que Benidorm gracias al tema del agua tiene varios galardones a nivel europeo es verdad.


No, no voy a vallar Benidorm, no hace falta vallarlo, así está bien.

Lógicamente, Benidorm debe tener una buena infraestructura para abastecer esas feísimas moles de acero y hormigón y que los millones de duchas y piscinas funcionen continuamente, eso es así.
 Pero muy distinto es que haga un uso racional del agua, porque solo hay que ir allí para darse cuenta que la propia ciudad es irracional. Una cosa es ser eficiente, que seguro que lo es y mucho; y otra distinta es ser racional

De hecho, mira los problemas de agua de Terra Mítica, ese pozo sin fondo con el que se enriqueció el alcalde ese que luego fue ministro y ahora (como otros mangantes) consejero de Telefónica; y que se hizo famoso por decir que se metió en política para hacerse rico.
 Te pongo un sólo link, aunque los hay a patadas:



> El informe de impacto ambiental de Terra Natura advierte con claridad que el funcionamiento del parque requiere de cantidades de agua «muy elevadas».«El suministro de agua a partir de los acuíferos repercutirá negativamente sobre la agricultura. Podría originarse sobreexplotación inadecuada de los acuíferos llegando a una profundización excesiva de las perforaciones, encontrándose a niveles próximos al suelo del acuífero». Para afrontar estos problemas el estudio de costes ambientales propone una serie de medidas correctoras entre las que aconseja la desalinización de agua de mar. «Para no sobreexplotar los recursos hídricos se podría obtener agua por desalinización». En este sentido, la sociedad Proyectos Temáticos incluyó en su presupuesto para el ejercicio de 2001 una partida para la construcción de una planta desalinizadora con capacidad para para tratar hasta 5.000 metros cúbicos de agua anuales, destinada a dar servicio a Terra Mítica y su área de influencia (Terra Natura, hoteles, campos de golf) El coste de esta infraestructura se cifró entonces en 7,2 millones de euros. Sin embargo, a fecha de hoy la planta no ha sido construida y tanto el parque como los proyectos del entorno se nutren de las redes de Benidorm, incluida la estación depuradora. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente sí ha anunciado la construcción de una desalinizadora para cubrir la necesidades hídricas de la comarca de la Marina Baixa.


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...da/130314.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azul

BENIDORM TIENE HACE MUCHO TIEMPO DESALINIZADORA

De terra mitica y demas empresas no hablo aqui, son empresas privadas y pagan el agua (que no es del tajo)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> BENIDORM TIENE HACE MUCHO TIEMPO DESALINIZADORA
> 
> De terra mitica y demas empresas no hablo aqui, son empresas privadas y pagan el agua (que no es del tajo)


No dudo de tu palabra, aunque en Aquagest-Levante no lo dicen:
 *El agua que bebemos en Benidorm ¿de dónde viene?
 El agua que consume el municipio de Benidorm procede en su totalidad del Consorcio de Aguas de la Marina Baja, al cual pertenece Benidorm desde sus inicios. El agua aportada por el Consorcio en alta a Benidorm procede fundamentalmente de los pantanos de Guadalest y Amadorio, así como de las Fuentes del Algar, en proporciones variables según la época del año y las disponibilidades de los embalses, garantizándose, en todo caso un 60,87% de las reservas del Consorcio.

El agua recorre varios kilómetros de tuberías hasta llegar a la Estación de Tratamiento de Aguas Potables (ETAP) de Benidorm. Además, desde el año 2001, contamos con la conducción de emergencia Rabasa-Amadorio que nos permitirá, en situaciones especiales, abastecernos del agua proveniente de otras fuentes externas y en un futuro del agua procedente del Trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó. 

El suministro de agua llega a la ETAP a través de dos conducciones de 600 mm de diámetro procedentes de los pantanos de Guadalest y Amadorio. Los canales vierten sus aguas en sendas arquetas donde se encuentran instalados dispositivos reductores de presión conocidos como obturadores.

A la salida de dichos obturadores el agua es conducida hacía la planta de tratamiento mediante 2 tuberías de 500 mm de diámetro. Una vez llegada el agua bruta a la planta de tratamiento (ETAP), se tratará con el fin de obtener un agua en perfectas condiciones sanitarias que garanticen su potabilidad para el consumo público.*
http://www.aquagest-levante.es/ESP/4583.asp
 Benidorm no consume agua desalada de momento. sólo en caso de extrema necesidad, la desaladora de Mutxamel puede aportar 8 Hm3, al igual que también hay una conducción que puede traer agua desde el Tajo-Segura-Taibilla-Vinalopó desde las redes de abastecimiento de Alicante con una conducción de 35 km..

Para lo que sí utiliza Benidorm la desalación es como tratamiento terciario en su EDAR, para reciclar el agua y utilizarla para baldeos, jardinería y regadíos.
Todo ello viene bien claro aquí, actualizado a Marzo/2013:
http://histobenidorm.blogspot.com.es...rgo-de-su.html

Benidorm no bebe de desaladora, aunque la utiliza para depurar el agua residual y la destina a baldeos y regadío.

En cuanto a Terra Mítica, te copio esto:
*Los escasos recursos propios proceden del embalse de Guadalest, de las Fuentes del Algar y de la explotación de varios pozos (Beniardá). La precariedad de los mismos frente al crecimiento turístico aumentó la presión sobre la montaña, y se perforaron más pozos en pueblos del interior alicantino (Sella) y se prevén perforaciones en la Sierra Aitana. Está claro que los turistas no se pueden quedar sin agua en las duchas y piscinas. 

Todos esos recursos son claramente insuficientes y se conectó a Benidorm con la conducción del postrasvase Tajo-Segura, mediante la conducción Rabasa-Amadorio de hasta 900 litros/s. En los últimos años la demanda se ha multiplicado y se han obtenido caudales de "urgencia" del sistema Júcar, que se trasfieren a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura.* 
http://www.xarxaneta.org/carrasca/terramitc.htm

Como ves, las cosas no son exactamente como dices.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Rafael

Por lo que veo sin el Tajo todos a Alemania...sin animo de ofender...y con animo de agradecer que gracias al tajo mas de uno pueda comer...

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Por lo que veo sin el Tajo todos a Alemania...sin animo de ofender...y con animo de agradecer que gracias al tajo mas de uno pueda comer...


Para contestar en tu mismo tono, nosotros llevamos viendo que sin el Tajo-Segura y las enormes exportaciones que genera y lo que sube el PIB a España, estariamos todos en la ruina y por supuesto que gracias a que Murcia es la huerta de Europa, toda Europa come gracias al trasvase.

Qué facil es decir estas tonterías sin argumento alguno ¿eh?

----------


## Azul

Entonces Benidorm tiene una desaladora que no desala?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Entonces Benidorm tiene una desaladora que no desala?


Jooo*****r

Tiene una pequeña desaladora que aplica como tratamiento terciario a sus aguas residuales, con el fin de tener agua para baldeos, jardines y regadío.
Pero Benidorm no tiene una desaladora para beber actualmente. Aunque está conectada a la nueva desaladora de la Mutxamel, igual que a la red de abastecimiento de Alicante que en parte toma agua del trasvase para casos de extrema necesidad.
Si no se da el caso de emergencia, que aún no ha ocurrido, no tomría el agua de esa opción. Cuestión de costes.

 No sé si queda claro ahora.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Para contestar en tu mismo tono, nosotros llevamos viendo que sin el Tajo-Segura y las enormes exportaciones que genera y lo que sube el PIB a España, estariamos todos en la ruina y por supuesto que gracias a que Murcia es la huerta de Europa, toda Europa come gracias al trasvase.
> 
> Qué facil es decir estas tonterías sin argumento alguno ¿eh?


¿Europa? El mundo, la galaxia diría yo.

Sl2. Mike

----------


## Azul

> Jooo*****r
> 
> Tiene una pequeña desaladora que aplica como tratamiento terciario a sus aguas residuales, con el fin de tener agua para baldeos, jardines y regadío.
> Pero Benidorm no tiene una desaladora para beber actualmente. Aunque está conectada a la nueva desaladora de la Mutxamel, igual que a la red de abastecimiento de Alicante que en parte toma agua del trasvase para casos de extrema necesidad.
> Si no se da el caso de emergencia, que aún no ha ocurrido, no tomría el agua de esa opción. Cuestión de costes.
> 
>  No sé si queda claro ahora.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel.


Benidorm no esta conectado a Mutxamiel ni nada parecido

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Benidorm no esta conectado a Mutxamiel ni nada parecido


Pues le mandas un mail a Don Francisco Amillo Alegre y se lo cuentas:

*Por eso ha sido necesario buscar soluciones nuevas. La más reciente ha sido la conexión de la Marina, mediante una conducción de 35 Km., con el sistema de abastecimiento de la ciudad de Alicante, con lo que la comarca puede recibir, en caso de necesidad, aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura-Taibilla-Vinalopó y de la desaladora de Mutxamel.Aunque esta desaladora de Mutxamel se denomina Desaladora de la Marina Baja, el destino prioritario de su agua será la comarca del Alacantí pero en caso de necesidad podrá aportar unos 8 Hm3 a nuestra comarca, lo cual nos daría seguridad en el abastecimiento para unos 20 años si el crecimiento demográfico se mantiene como hasta ahora.* 
http://histobenidorm.blogspot.com.es...rgo-de-su.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azul

> Pues le mandas un mail a Don Francisco Amillo Alegre y se lo cuentas:
> 
> *Por eso ha sido necesario buscar soluciones nuevas. La más reciente ha sido la conexión de la Marina, mediante una conducción de 35 Km., con el sistema de abastecimiento de la ciudad de Alicante, con lo que la comarca puede recibir, en caso de necesidad, aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura-Taibilla-Vinalopó y de la desaladora de Mutxamel.Aunque esta desaladora de Mutxamel se denomina Desaladora de la Marina Baja, el destino prioritario de su agua será la comarca del Alacantí pero en caso de necesidad podrá aportar unos 8 Hm3 a nuestra comarca, lo cual nos daría seguridad en el abastecimiento para unos 20 años si el crecimiento demográfico se mantiene como hasta ahora.* 
> http://histobenidorm.blogspot.com.es...rgo-de-su.HTML
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Pero que Benidorm no esta en la misma comarca que Alicante, mucho menos va a recibir aguas del tajo, eso ya lo que faltaria, Benidorm regando con agua del Tajo y segun usted con una desaladora que no se usa para tal.


Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero que Benidorm no esta en la misma comarca que Alicante, mucho menos va a recibir aguas del tajo, eso ya lo que faltaria, Benidorm regando con agua del Tajo y segun usted con una desaladora que no se usa para tal.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 No sé como hay que explicarte las cosas.
No lo digo yo, que estoy a 500 km. Lo dice Aquamed y Don Francisco en ese blog que te he puesto sobre la historia de Benidorm, y que está muy bien documentado.

Si no te lo crees es tu problema. Pero a mí no me des la murga. Se lo dices a Don Francisco y a Aquamed que mienten, a ver qué te contestan.

Sl2. Mike.

----------


## Luján

Déjalo, Miguel. No merece.

----------


## Azul

> No sé como hay que explicarte las cosas.
> No lo digo yo, que estoy a 500 km. Lo dice Aquamed y Don Francisco en ese blog que te he puesto sobre la historia de Benidorm, y que está muy bien documentado.
> 
> Si no te lo crees es tu problema. Pero a mí no me des la murga. Se lo dices a Don Francisco y a Aquamed que mienten, a ver qué te contestan.
> 
> Sl2. Mike.


La empresa competente es AQUAGEST ¡¡¡¡¡ y al tal Don Francisco no tengo nada que decirle.

Sigo pensando que Benidorm es un ejemplo

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Desde el principio se clasificó abiertamente como tema tabú. No sólo fue eliminado del borrador del Plan hidrológico inicial (presentado de forma fugaz en octubre de 2011), en el que se cuestionaba su compatibilidad con las premisas de la directiva marco del agua y la Ley de Aguas en cuanto a los caudales ecológicos en los ríos, sino que preguntados directamente por la cuestión, los técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo ignoraban o se negaban a contestar, a las preguntas. 
> 
> No se molestaron en fingir que era una cuestión censurada. Las jornadas de información sobre el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca que justifican la fase participativa exigida por Europa en la elaboración de planes hidrológicos, más bien pareció un ejercicio de cómo no hablar de las cosas que no se permiten. Tras una hora de exposición de los aspectos más generales del plan y del plan de medidas que deben adoptarse desde la Comunidad de Madrid, la batería de preguntas que los miembros de distintas plataformas, colectivos afectados, responsables y partidos políticos allí presentes, la mayoría de fuera de Madrid, fueron contestadas por selección, según la temática. No sólo la pregunta sobre el trasvase quedó desierta, la modificación a la baja de los caudales ecológicos entre el borrador presentado en 2011 y el actual tampoco recibió contestación.
> 
> Los temas sobre la insuficiente depuración de aguas y la paralización de nuevas depuradoras recién instaladas tampoco fueron convenientemente zanjadas, aunque sí se espera que sea el río Tajo el que disuelva los excesos de contaminación de los ríos madrileños, especialmente del Manzanares. Se lamentó la ausencia del Presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica y una explicación sobre el sentido y la posible incorporación a información pública del Memorándum que el Ministro, Arias Cañete, ha elaborado con los presidentes de las comunidades autónomas pertenecientes a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura y que garantiza el trasvase.
> 
> En el colmo del surrealismo, aprovecharon el contexto de las jornadas para anunciar que el próximo viernes se dará inicio al trámite de información pública para la evaluación ambiental del próximo plan de Cuenca que debe estar terminado para 2015. Al parecer, esto justificaba en parte que se hayan disminuido los caudales ecológicos, "dado que se trata de una fase intermedia", a pesar de que se pone por escrito un incumplimiento de la Directiva Marco de Agua. Por supuesto, esto repercute en que hasta el 2015 no habrá ninguna inversión en infraestructuras, por lo que, además de no mejorar en caudales, tampoco es previsible una mejora de la calidad del agua que pone en cuestión la utilidad del borrador y del tiempo que las organizaciones podrían emplear en la elaboración de alegaciones al mismo.
> 
> Finalmente, en una jornada llena de sorpresas, las conversaciones de tú a tú con técnicos y personas cercanas a la Confederación Hidrográfica añadieron, si cabe, más fundamentos a la inutilidad de la fase participativa y de información pública del plan: llamadas telefónicas desde el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, estuvieron a punto de conseguir que no se celebrara, ni siquiera, la primera sesión informativa de ayer, y en estos momentos están en el aire la segunda (en Talavera el día 28) y la tercera (en Cáceres el día 6 de Junio). Además, parece claro que el organismo que cerrará el documento final del plan lo dejará hecho antes del verano y de que se termine el plazo de alegaciones.
> ...


Como dicen en mi barrio:
"Está tol pescao vendío"

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Como puse unos mensajes antes por éste caso, parece que se consuma la venta mientras el mismo caradura reclama "agua de calidad" primero del Ebro y luego del Xúqer. Los negocios que hacen algunos con el agua, realmente son asquerosos.
> 
> 
> http://www.levante-emv.com/opinion/2...ia/997698.html
> 
> 
> http://medias.levante-emv.com/portad...ante_emv_1.pdf
> 
> Las dos fuentes son de la zona y creo que tienen toda la razón, es un acto vomitivo.
> ...


Me autocito.
Ahora se ha sumado a la moda de embotellar el agua de sus pozos como mineral a "el Paloma", famoso por querer talar un pinar protegido en las Navas del Marqués (Ávila) para construir una macrourbanización en contra de todos los informes medioambientales, en compadreo con el alcalde del pueblo y el consejero de Castilla y León. 
Una vez que tuvo que dejar el proyecto, no sin antes arrasar una zona, prometió que si no le dejaban hacerlo, lo quemaría. Curiosamente, pocos años después un tremendo incendio quemó montes aledaños.
Personaje conocido por sus chanchullos inmobiliarios y de todo tipo. También es curioso que el mismo Andrés Martínez, primer embotellador del pozo de arriba censuró a "el Paloma" con crudeza cuando se quiso llevar el agua ahora a punto de embotellarse a una urbanización de chalets que iba a construir allí.
Mientras con dinero público se construyen infraestructuras como la que se cita en el artículo.





> *El presidente del Cartagena tramita la venta de agua de los pozos del Vinalopó*  
>  El empresario de la construcción y presidente del Cartagena, Francisco Gómez, ha solicitado a la Conselleria de Industria de la Generalitat Valenciana la declaración de agua mineral natural para uno de los pozos de los que dispone en su finca de La Serrata en Villena.
> El trámite, previo a la comercialización del agua embotellada, se suma al que hace unas semanas reactivó la multinacional Danone, que en 2008 llegó a un acuerdo con la Comunidad de Regantes de Villena para comercializar agua subterránea del "sobreexplotado" acuífero del Vinalopó.
> El Gobierno español, la Unión Europea y la propia Generalitat Valenciana han gastado algo más de 400 millones de euros en construir un trasvase desde el Júcar para recuperar el acuífero del Vinalopó, muy deteriorado y con el agua cada vez a mayor profundidad. 
> El trasvase, ya construido, se encuentra prácticamente en desuso porque los regantes del Vinalopó, liderados por Andrés Martínez, rechazan el caudal del Júcar tomado en Cullera y exigen una segunda toma en Antella o la del proyecto original en Cortes de Pallás para recibir agua "de calidad".
> Andrés Martínez preside la Junta Central de Usuarios del Vinalopó, L' Alacantí y Consorcio de Aguas de la Marina Baja, que lidera esa reivindicación, y es a su vez presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes de Villena, que vendió sus derechos de agua a Danone.
> Francisco Gómez Hernández (Jacarilla, Alicante, 1959), más conocido en el mundo empresarial y futbolístico como Paco Gómez "el Paloma", adquirió hace una década la finca la Serrata, en Villena. Allí posee unas 3.500 hectáreas de viñedo que le han permitido su "sueño", según asegura, de convertirse en un empresario vinculado al mundo del vino.
> Prácticamente de la nada, Gómez ha logrado una bodega que comercializa vino y aceite de calidad a los que pretende añadir ahora agua mineral embotellada, un producto sobre el que se está creando también una "cultura" que se traduce en sofisticadas presentaciones y elevados precios.
> Francisco Gómez podría tener derechos sobre casi un hectómetro cúbico de agua en Villena aunque el trámite se centra en un pozo privado anterior a la ley de Aguas.
> ...


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...o/1000689.html

Es tremendo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Rafael

por cierto tengo duda entorno al trasvase y a la tubería manchega....y es que si llevan tanto tiempo sin usar el trasvase... ¿de donde cogen el agua para la tubería manchega ya que la toma esta entre la Bujeda y Alarcon?.. .¿O es que esta tubería no se usa siempre?

----------


## Rafael

Pues tras varios meses cerrado hoy se abre la Bujeda y comienza a bajar agua para Alarcón....casi 23,50 m3s....aunque la visita por alarcon será de paso para continuar hacia el Segura....ojala sea bien empleada y genere mucha riqueza....

----------


## ben-amar

Estos señores no tienen bastante con el agua del TAjo, ¡quieren toda el agua de España! y del mundo, diria yo, para poder seguir aumentando de forma ilegal los regadios.

El gobierno del PP abre la puerta a más trasvases de agua
*El nuevo Plan de Cuenca del Segura concluye que se necesitan "nuevos recursos externos" para poder paliar su elevado déficit de agua*

JAVIER GREGORI   11-06-2013

El nuevo Plan Hidrológico del río Segura, que acaba de elaborar la Confederación de esta cuenca que depende del Ministerio de Agricultura, vuelve a rescatar los polémicos "trasvases" entre cuencas, porque, aparte del Trasvase Tajo-Segura (que está ahora operativo), considera necesaria la construcción de nuevas infraestructuras y la aportación de "nuevos recursos externos" para poder solucionar el déficit de agua que sufren las provincias de Alicante, Murcia y Almería. Este Plan, todavía en fase de borrador, no habla expresamente de "trasvases", pero sí utiliza un sinónimo: "transferencias externas"



Según el nuevo plan del Segura, esta cuenca mediterránea sufre un déficit de agua de unos 480 hectómetros cúbicos al año y este déficit sólo se puede cubrir con la aportación de "nuevos recursos externos" y "transferencias externas", como ocurre ahora con el polémico trasvase Tajo-Segura.

Los grupos ecologistas denuncian ya que tras la palabra "transferencia externa" se esconde la construcción de nuevos trasvases desde otros ríos, como el Ebro. En concreto, Santiago Martín Barajas, representante de los ecologistas en el Consejo Nacional del Agua, advierte que "cada día que pasa los trasvases so más inviables porque las cuencas cedentes cada vez tienen menos agua y las demandas son más altas. Por lo tanto, lo que plantea el nuevo plan del Segura es un brindis al sol".

Sin embargo, la propuesta de construir más trasvases en España cuenta ya con el apoyo firme la Confederación Nacional de Regantes, según ha explicado a la Cadena SER su presidente Andrés del Campo: " Hay que estudiar todas las posibilidades de trasvase y donde se justifiquen esas obras desde el punto de vista económico, social y ambiental, pues, se podrían realizar, dando compensaciones a la cuenca cedente".

Durante el último mandato del presidente Aznar, el Plan Hidrológico que realizó entonces el gobierno del PP aprobó cubrir este déficit de agua en la cuenca de Segura con el trasvase del Ebro. Este comenzó a construirse, pero las obras fueron paralizadas cuando el PSOE ganó las elecciones generales en el año 2004.

Pero ahora, el Partido Popular está de nuevo en el poder y otra vez su Plan de cuenca del Segura vuelve a plantear la realización de nuevos trasvases intercuencas, a pesar de que el proyecto del trasvase del Ebro provocó una "guerra del agua" entre las comunidades de la España verde y la seca.

El plan de Cuenca del Segura todavía tiene que ser aprobado por el Consejo Nacional del Agua y después por el Consejo de Ministros. Hoy el ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha inaugurado en Madrid unas jornadas dedicadas a la Planificación Hidrológica y los Planes de Cuenca, organizadas por el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos Canales y Puertos, pero no ha querido hacer declaraciones a los medios de comunicación. En su discurso de inauguración, Miguel Arias Cañete ha vuelto a insistir en que "hay agua para todos en España, pero hay que distribuirla adecuadamente, lo que requiere un ejercicio de concertación y solidaridad".

Además, el ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente ha asegurado que los planes hidrológicos de cuenca, como la del Segura, son "la base, el soporte técnico y la herramienta sobre la que construir un gran pacto nacional del agua para garantizar el suministro".

http://www.cadenaser.com/tecnologia/...srcsrtec_3/Tes

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo de siempre. Especulación, desarrollo insostenible, hacer obras faraónicas subvencionadas por los ya vacíos bolsillos de los españoles. Gastar y gastar de forma descerebrada en obras insostenibles, caras, ineficaces y con un efecto en el medio ambiente devastador.

 Estos políticos trasvasistas es que me dan asco, desde el que manda más arriba hasta el que medio manda en la última aldea. Son los mismos que privatizan la sanidad, que quitan las urgencias a los sitios más necesitados y que recortan a los más pobres y los que más lo necesitan, como a los discapacitados.
 Mi más profundo desprecio para ellos, están jugando con fuego y algún día puede salirles el tiro por la culata.
 No puedo decir otra cosa, me sale del corazón.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Aranjuez pide la supresión del trasvase Tajo-Segura en un plazo de diez años*




> Aranjuez, 12 jun (EFE).- El pleno del Ayuntamiento de Aranjuez ha solicitado hoy, a través de una propuesta institucional,la supresión del trasvase Tajo-Segura en un plazo máximo de 10 años.
> 
> En una declaración a favor del río Tajo, coincidiendo con el 35 aniversario del trasvase, la corporación municipal ha recordado que en este tiempo no se ha garantizado un caudal mínimo ecológico necesario, lo que ha provocado una "degradación del cauce".
> 
> Del mismo modo, ha destacado la práctica "desaparición" del río en la vida de los arancetanos y la salinización de la tierra agrícola, "que pone en peligro la huertas de Aranjuez", declaradas Paisaje Cultural Patrimonio de la Humanidad.
> 
> El texto aprobado por todos los grupos de la corporación -PP, PSOE, Acipa e IU- señala que el mal estado del río a su paso por el Real Sitio es producto de una "errónea" política de gestión del agua y un desarrollo urbanístico del levante español "insostenible".
> 
> Por todo ello, los partidos han reclamado la instauración de un caudal mínimo no inferior a los doce metros cúbicos por segundo, a su paso por Aranjuez, y la inclusión de un caudal ecológico de limpieza y de adaptación, que garantice un río saludable.
> ...


http://www.diariovasco.com/agencias/...306120947.HTML

 A ver si se despiertan las conciencias ribereñas, que ya está bien.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calatravo

Algunos creen que todos los años van a ser tan generosos en agua como el presente.......ya vendrán los lloros.


http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...cete%2D123002/

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y ésta es la comunidad autónoma que se les llena la boca de que son los que mejor aprovechan el agua y bla, bla, bla.

Lo que están haciendo con esto es acelerar la puesta en marcha de nuevos regadíos ilegales.

 De verdad que es una situación intolerable.

 Gracias por el enlace Calatravo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Rafael

pues acabo de ver el saih y ya esta cerrado por completo el trasvase...no se el motivo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> pues acabo de ver el saih y ya esta cerrado por completo el trasvase...no se el motivo.


¿No estaba la totalidad en Alarcón?. No sé si le llegó lo último aprobado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *La capilla de las Clarisas será consagrada esta tarde con agua del trasvase*
> 
> La capilla del monasterio de Santa Ana y Magdalena de Clarisas será consagrada esta tarde, a las 19.00 horas, por el obispo de la Diócesis de Cartagena, monseñor José Manuel Lorca Planes. La bendecirá con agua del trasvase Tajo-Segura, que le entregará al comienzo del acto el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver. El agua se recogerá esta misma mañana en el canal del trasvase. 
> 
> A la ceremonia está previsto que acudan más de un millar de personas entre las que estarán representantes de la mayoría de las 86 comunidades de regantes de Murcia, Almería y Alicante, que integran el Scrats, y que han financiado la reconstrucción del monasterio a través de la campaña 'Céntimo solidario'. 
> 
> Hace unas semanas se celebró en el mismo lugar la entrega del monasterio a las monjas por parte del Sindicato Central de Regantes. El acto contó con la presencia del presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, y del de la Comunidad Valenciana, Alberto Fabra. El obispo fue el encargado de bendecir las piedras del recién reconstruido monasterio que a las siete de esta tarde vivirá uno de los momentos más importantes de su historia.
> 
> Para permitir que los fieles que lo deseen puedan acudir a la celebración se han previsto más de mil sillas que se situarán en el atrio y el patio del claustro del monasterio. La ceremonia podrá ser seguida a través de un circuito cerrado de televisión con grandes pantallas estratégicamente ubicadas. Al término de la celebración actuará en el atrio del monasterio el grupo de Coros y Danzas Virgen de las Huertas.


Curioso uso del agua. Con grupo de Coros y danzas y todo.
Igual me animo a hacer lo mismo en el bautizo de mi futuro nieto. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Plataforma de Toledo en Defensa del Tajo está estudiando presentar alegaciones al borrador del Plan de Cuenca del Segura. Así lo adelantó ayer su presidente, Alejandro Cano, quien calificó el documento de «imperialista», y criticó que consagre la supervivencia del trasvase para poder mantener una sobreexplotación de los recursos que reconoce abiertamente. El texto, se lamentó, pide incluso mayores aportaciones que las actuales, y manifiesta «que el Segura necesita que le inyecten agua, porque ellos no tienen más remedio que seguir sobreexplotando su cuenca».
> Dos puntos han llamado especialmente la atención a la Plataforma nada más comenzar la lectura del borrador. En sus primeros párrafos, quiere marcar un  hecho diferencial de la demarcación del Segura frente al resto porque «un condicionante fundamental de este plan y que perfila su singularidad es que para la consecución del objetivo básico de buen estado de las aguas y satisfacción de las demandas existentes, la demarcación del Segura no es suficiente por sí misma, y depende de transferencias externas». Tras tantos años de trasvase, y dada la situación de la cuenca del Tajo, sólo esto llevaría a la Plataforma a protestar. Pero el texto continúa y, denuncia Cano, «con todo el descaro» reconoce que «para la eliminación total de la sobreexplotación de las masas de agua de la demarcación es necesaria la aportación de nuevos recursos externos adicionales a los actuales con destino a la demarcación del Segura», y más abajo afirma que «para la satisfacción de las demandas propias del Segura son imprescindibles trasvases intercuencas, porque con los recursos propios de esta demarcación no es posible la sostenibilidad, incluida la demarca urbana». Incluso advierte que posibles medidas de reutilización no permiten reducir el déficit de la demarcación.
> «Es decir, entendemos que reconocen la sobreexplotación a la que han sometido sus recursos y que por lo tanto, para seguir manteniendo el nivel de desarrollo que tienen, tienen que esquilmar en otros sitios», advierte Cano. Tras leer este borrador, y tras compararlo con el documento del Tajo, se lamentó, «tenemos la impresión de que estamos ante una carta de imperialismo, frente a otra de sumisión y mantenimiento». A su juicio, cuando el borrador «se pone la venda antes de la herida», «entendemos que van a por todas, que no sólo quieren consolidar el trasvase a través del propio borrador, sino también a través de otros medios, como el propio memorándum firmado entre el Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente y las comunidades de Murcia y Valencia». A su juicio, seguir pidiendo inyecciones de agua para seguir sobreexplotando la cuenca es «una aberración», y contrario a la Directiva Marco del Agua.
>  Precisamente, si en España se hicieran oídos sordos a estas alegaciones, el siguiente paso que se plantean los grupos ecologistas es Europa, donde ya están acudiendo. Darán la batalla donde sea necesario, pero siguiendo los trámites, y defendiendo la causa en España, antes de acudir a Europa.
> 
>  Plan del Tajo. La Plataforma tiene plazo hasta diciembre para presentar sus alegaciones al Plan de Cuenca del Segura. Las que tiene más adelantadas son las alegaciones al borrador Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, que tienen que estar listas antes del 20 de septiembre. Toda al red del Tajo se ha citado en un grupo de trabajo para hacer sus alegaciones conjuntas, que posiblemente estén preparadas ya para principios del mes.


http://www.latribunadetoledo.es/noti...breexplotacion

Es decir, esquilmo y sobreexploto mi demarcación; me traen recursos de otra demarcación y no sólo no paro de sobreexplotar, sino que además sobreexploto otra cuenca y para el futuro sigo con mi cabezonería de seguir sobreexplotando la mía y pido nuevas transferencias de otras cuencas.
¿Alguien puede ver razonable ésta actuación? ¿Y las desaladoras?

Menos mal que están los de la Plataforma del Tajo, los de Redtajo y algunos colectivos más. Si confiamos en la Cospedal, vamos de .... (sustituir los cuatro puntos por la palabra castellana que denomina aquella parte del cuerpo humano en donde la zona inferior de la espalda pierde su casto nombre). Está ahora la Presidenta como para pararse a pensar en el Tajo.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es la voracidad que siempre hablamos de los regantes murcianos y de muchos de sus paisanos (no hay más que ver lo que leemos por aquí), no les importa nada más que ROBAR el agua a otras cuencas importandoles muy poco las consecuencias. Es, cómo dice el texto, increible con el descaro con el que expresan sus aspiraciones.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Propone una moratoria al trasvase hasta que se recupere la calidad de las aguas al paso por la ciudad*




> La Plataforma de Toledo en Defensa del Tajo ha propuesto al consistorio toledano la aprobación de una declaración institucional sobre el río.
> 
> La plataforma ha pedido al Ayuntamiento aprovechar el período de exposición pública del proyecto de plan de cuenca del Tajo para remitir al Gobierno central la declaración, al igual que hizo en junio el Ayuntamiento de Aranjuez. La plataforma también ha remitido la iniciativa a la Diputación Provincial y al resto de ayuntamientos de la provincia ribereños del Tajo. 
> 
> Pérdida del «alma de la ciudad»
> 
> La declaración propuesta comienza recordando que "hace ahora 41 años, el Gobierno Civil de Toledo ordenó la prohibición del baño en el río Tajo a su paso por la provincia» y asegura que «desde entonces sigue vigente la prohibición». 
> 
> La Plataforma denuncia que con la prohibición Toledo perdió perdió «numerosos espacios y momentos de socializacióny disfrute», lo que atribuye al «enorme desarrollo experimentado por el cinturón urbano e industrial de Madrid».
> ...


http://www.abc.es/toledo/ciudad/2013...307161403.html

A pesar de la lamentable, deplorable, vergonzosa y desleal actuación que tuvo éste periódico el día de ayer, citaremos una noticia que hace referencia al tema.
Nada que no se sepa, pero no por ello hay que olvidarlo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Los socialistas murcianos han puesto como ejemplo ofertas inmobiliarias en los municipios ribereños de los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía *para denunciar que existen intereses urbanísticos en la zona que han motivado el aumento hasta los 400 hectómetros de la reserva de agua no trasvasable a la cuenca del Segura. En un ‘power point’ exponen las claves de su alegaciones al Plan del Tajo con la fotografía de un chalé a la venta por 650.000 euros.* El PSRM-PSOE sostiene que las nuevas demandas en Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid no son necesarias, a la vez que destacan que los caudales ambientales perjudicarán también al Trasvase.
>  Los socialistas de la Región de Murcia, Almería y Alicante se unieron ayer a organizaciones de agricultores, de regantes y a otras entidades sociales en una reunión que tuvo como fin plantear medidas «para la defensa del trasvase Tajo-Segura», según explicó el PSRM-PSOE. Bajo el lema ‘Unidos en defensa del Trasvase Tajo-Segura’, se constituyó en la Cámara Agraria Regional de Murcia un grupo de trabajo que, según los socialistas, busca hacer frente al actual borrador del Plan Hidrológico del Tajo, que, en época de sequía, «supondría que no llegaría ni un hectómetro de agua a la zona del Levante».
> «Decimos alto y claro a la sociedad que el Plan Hidrológico propuesto por el Gobierno significa el mayor recorte para Murcia, Almería y Alicante de todos los tiempos, ya que ataca directamente a uno de los pilares básicos de nuestra economía», afirmó el secretario general del PSRM-PSOE, Rafael González Tovar. A la cita acudieron representantes del PSOE de Almería y la Comunidad Valenciana, FECOAM, COAG, UPA, FAAVV, FACUA, y CC OO y UGT, entre otros.
> «Es inadmisible que las aguas excedentarias en la cabecera del Tajo se sitúen en la disparatada cifra de 400 hectómetros, por lo que todas las organizaciones agrarias, sociales, de vecinos y de consumidores nos hemos unido para oponernos de forma frontal», advirtió González Tovar. Indicó que la cifra de 400 «no es correcta», ya que si se suman los 100 de los caudales ecológicos y los 80 para Madrid y Castilla la Mancha, se estarían hablando de 580. «Esa cantidad supondría que, en época de sequía no habría posibilidad de traer un solo hectómetro de trasvase a nuestras tierras y se reduciría la capacidad de trasvase a un 50% de forma habitual. Es un hachazo al trasvase», aseveró.
> «El PP debe dar la cara»
> En relación al Plan del Ebro, que fue aprobado el lunes, Tovar transmitió su sorpresa, ya que este río ha pasado a tener 900 hectómetros de déficit por lo que espera que el consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, «cumpla su palabra y dimita tal y como prometió si no se llevaba a cabo el trasvase del Ebro».
> A su juicio, el presidente Valcárcel y el PP «deben dar la cara y explicar a los ciudadanos por qué arañaron votos prometiendo un trasvase que se sabía inviable desde el principio», por qué por qué «hasta las últimas elecciones el PP estuvo prometiendo lo que no podía cumplir y ahora vota a favor de un plan que hace totalmente inviable el trasvase».


http://miraloqueestanhaciendo.wordpr...los-trasvases/
 Pues claro. Y en Murcia y Levante en general, ¿Qué ocurre? ¿No se han hecho barbaridades urbanísticas'

650.000 euros, un chalet que se lo comen con patatas. Si estuviera en Madrid y fuera residencia habitual, todavía, pero a 125 km, con una nacional con curvas y en un sitio que es una solana y con el agua a una distancia tremenda y teniendo en medio 200-300 metros de cenagal de barrosanto, pues lo dicho, con patatas fritas.

 Haz lo que yo diga pero no lo que yo haga, o la Ley del Embudo, lo ancho para mí y lo estrecho para los demás.
 Son incongruentes e insolidarios estos demandantes de trasvases y más trasvases de cualquier río, de cualquier zona y al coste que sea, eso sí, el recibo, baratito.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y qué dices de esto?

_«Es inadmisible que las aguas excedentarias en la cabecera del Tajo se sitúen en la disparatada cifra de 400 hectómetros, por lo que todas las organizaciones agrarias, sociales, de vecinos y de consumidores nos hemos unido para oponernos de forma frontal», advirtió González Tovar. Indicó que la cifra de 400 «no es correcta», ya que si se suman los 100 de los caudales ecológicos y los 80 para Madrid y Castilla la Mancha, se estarían hablando de 580. «Esa cantidad supondría que, en época de sequía no habría posibilidad de traer un solo hectómetro de trasvase a nuestras tierras y se reduciría la capacidad de trasvase a un 50% de forma habitual. Es un hachazo al trasvase», aseveró._

Aparte de mentirosos son medio analfabetos por lo menos en términos de agua, ¿100 de caudales ecológicos? pero ¿de qué hablan?
Y decir que el 15% de un pantano es una disparatada cantidad de aguas excedentarias... es de risa. Por supuesto en caso de sequía lo único que importan son sus regadíos y el trasvase... ¿qué importan los demás?, yo me siento muy español pero cuando leo estas cosas, y este egoismo tan atroz de unos paisanos te aseguro que no quiero pertenecer al mism país que ellos...

----------


## Nodoyuna

Para el que le interese me imagino que estos "fieras" se refieren a esta casa:

http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1897061/

¿El que haya alguien que pida 650.000 euros por una casa junto al pantano significa que han sido interese urbanísticos los que han subido la reserva de la rídicula cifra de 250 Hm3 a la igualmente ridícula cifra de 400 Hm3?

Normalmente los defensores de este expolio tienen argumentos pueriles (no hay más que leer este foro), pero esto ya se lleva la palma...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Para el que le interese me imagino que estos "fieras" se refieren a esta casa:
> 
> http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/1897061/
> 
> ¿El que haya alguien que pida 650.000 euros por una casa junto al pantano significa que han sido interese urbanísticos los que han subido la reserva de la rídicula cifra de 250 Hm3 a la igualmente ridícula cifra de 400 Hm3?
> 
> Normalmente los defensores de este expolio tienen argumentos pueriles (no hay más que leer este foro), pero esto ya se lleva la palma...


Bueno, 400 Hm3 entre los dos, si se extrapola sólo a Entrepeñas con una simple regla de 3, supone que el embalse se puede quedar con 135Hm3 ya con el nuevo límite. Si tenemos en cuenta que al menos el último 10% es barro, resulta que es una auténtica basura lo que mantendría el pantano con la nueva norma.

Luego pedir puede pedir lo que quiera por el chalet, como si lo quiere poner en 6 millones de euros, pero otra cosa es que se paguen. Mi hermano está mirando por la zona por tener una base para ir a pescar, y los precios son mucho más reducidos, pero que muchísimo.

Demagogia, demagogia y más demagogia. Ellos lo hacen para contentar a su propio electorado, sean del partido que sean. Pero es tal la miopía y la cortedad de miras, que no se dan cuenta que las soflamas que lanzan, fuera de su comunidad mosquean a la gente cada vez más. Son persistentes, pero no actúan con inteligencia; mejor que mejor.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y qué dices de esto?
> 
> _«Es inadmisible que las aguas excedentarias en la cabecera del Tajo se sitúen en la disparatada cifra de 400 hectómetros, por lo que todas las organizaciones agrarias, sociales, de vecinos y de consumidores nos hemos unido para oponernos de forma frontal», advirtió González Tovar. Indicó que la cifra de 400 «no es correcta», ya que si se suman los 100 de los caudales ecológicos y los 80 para Madrid y Castilla la Mancha, se estarían hablando de 580. «Esa cantidad supondría que, en época de sequía no habría posibilidad de traer un solo hectómetro de trasvase a nuestras tierras y se reduciría la capacidad de trasvase a un 50% de forma habitual. Es un hachazo al trasvase», aseveró._
> 
> Aparte de mentirosos son medio analfabetos por lo menos en términos de agua, ¿100 de caudales ecológicos? pero ¿de qué hablan?
> Y decir que el 15% de un pantano es una disparatada cantidad de aguas excedentarias... es de risa. Por supuesto en caso de sequía lo único que importan son sus regadíos y el trasvase... ¿qué importan los demás?, yo me siento muy español pero cuando leo estas cosas, y este egoismo tan atroz de unos paisanos te aseguro que no quiero pertenecer al mism país que ellos...


Es que cuando lo he puesto me marchaba con mi mujer a comprar plantas y tenía prisa.

Lo que comentan pues es otra muestra de un pensamiento mercantilista y expoliador de los ríos y medios acuáticos, igual que los esquilmadores del Acuífero 23 y el que ha echado piedras al ojo que resucuta.
Al hilo de esa frase, recuerdo el video que puse con Cañete diciendo en su anterior mandato como menistro que el trasvase del Ebro se iba a hacer por "piiiiiiiii" y que iba a ser un paseo militar; dura bastante, y en la parte en que Claver, el promocionado, habla de las bondades del proyectado trasvase dice más o menos " cuando haya agua de sobra se trasvasa, y cuando no, pues no se trasvasa" ¿Alguien se cree eso? Yo desde luego no.

Ese pensamiento esquilmador de ríos está ya bastante enterrado en los países civilizados. En USA se llevan años dando pasos de gigante en ese sentido, aquí seguimos en la edad de piedra.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Desde luego. 
Pero yo sí que me creo que piensen, con el trasvase del Ebro, trasvasar sólamente el agua que sobre, el agua excedentaria, legislan que toda el agua es excedentaria excepto un 15% y arreglado. Exáctamente lo que han hecho con el Tajo. Por eso siempre decimos que ya hemos aprendido la lección y por supuesto que yo estoy totalmente en contra del trasvase del Ebro, aunque pensando egoistamente, pensando como los defensores del desvío del río, debería de estar de acuerdo porque se supone que le quitaría presión al Tajo. Pero nosotros no somos como ellos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De quitar presión al Tajo si se hiciera el del Ebro ná.
Eso no se contempla en ningún proyecto ni informe de los originales del felizmente derogado TE.
Esa circunstancia la desean y se la imaginan personas que aunque son trasvasistas, se tienen que rendir a la evidencia del expolio del Tajo, de su desvío; aunque si fuera por ellos llenarían España de canales hacia el mismo sitio, porque no entienden los ríos sino como canales a su servicio.


 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Está claro que estos regantes y sus defensores son insaciables, si por ellos fuera se llevarían todos años el 100% del agua que llega, como este año pasado, se llevarían el 100% del Ebro, del Ródano o del Mississippi, y les importa bien poco que los demás nos quedemos sin agua, pero yo creo que en estos años de sequía extrema como a mediados de los 90, nosotros con dos horas de agua al día y concediendo trasvases para riegos de socorro cuando los pantanos de cabecera estaban con menos de un 10% (hablo de memoria), supongo que en un caso como este teniendo el trasvase del Ebro algo de presión quitaría... pero bueno estoy hablando por hablar, lo que está claro es que hay que gritar muy alto un NO AL TRASVASE DEL EBRO. ("la avaricia rompe el saco")

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La permanencia en el tiempo del trasvase Tajo-Segura, estratégico para Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana, -un estudio de PricewaterhouseCoopers calcula que aporta de manera agregada un total de 2.364 millones de euros al PIB y sostiene más de 100.000 empleos directos-, parece estar garantizada a pesar del aumento de la reserva en los embalses de cabecera a 400 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
> Este incremento en la reserva está contemplado en el plan de cuenca del Tajo (que en estos momentos se somete a exposición pública, en fase de alegaciones), pero para que sea efectivo, hay que incluirlo en la ley del trasvase, que data de 1980 y que actualmente contempla una reserva mínima de 240 hectómetros. Según fuentes conocedoras del proceso, cuando se aborde la modificación legislativa para que dicha reserva tenga rango de ley, también se incluirán las aportaciones del memorándum firmado entre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y los gobiernos regionales de Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana. 
> 
> La inclusión de las aportaciones de dicho memorándum se considera clave por parte del Gobierno valenciano, dado que como ha destacado en numerosas ocasiones el vicepresidente autonómico, José Císcar, supone que por primera vez el Ejecutivo central reconozca la importancia estratégica de la transferencia y se garantice su permanencia en el tiempo. Dos aspectos que, merced a la actualización de la norma de 1980, quedarán establecidas como ley.
> Un escenario muy distinto del que pintaba el borrador de Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla-La Mancha elaborado bajo el mandato del socialista José María Barreda, que primero ponía como fecha de caducidad del trasvase el año 2020, y más tarde incluía en su preámbulo la «aspiración» de que la transferencia terminase desapareciendo con el tiempo. La decisión del Ministerio supone contentar a los regantes de Castilla-La Mancha con el incremento de la reserva a 400 hectómetros, y asegurar a los usuarios que el trasvase se va a mantener. Como ha publicado ABC, el aumento de la reserva desde los 240 hectómetros actuales hasta los 400 finales se aplicará de forma escalonada a lo largo de cinco años. Al mismo tiempo, cuando entre en vigor el memorándum y las nuevas medidas de gestión que contempla el plan de cuenca, el Ministerio cuenta con liberar suficientes recursos para que siempre haya sobrantes disponibles a pesar del incremento del mínimo legal. Así, también jugará un papel central el hecho de que los trasvases aprobados tengan un periodo de caducidad anual, y no trimestral como ahora, lo que permitirá a los regantes administrar sus recursos.
> 
> Pero también desde Castilla-La Mancha se está trabajando de forma callada por lo intereses de esta región. El pasado jueves, el diputado regional del PP David Atienza subrayó en rueda de prensa que la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, está «muy preocupada con el tema del agua y está trabajando muy concienzudamente», y se mostró convencido de que «con Cospedal este asunto se va a resolver definitivamente para la región». Añadió que durante 30 años de Gobierno socialista «no supieron o no quisieron solucionar el temaa, mientras que Cospedal, tras dos años, lo ha dejado zanjado definitivamente a través del plan de cuenca del Tajo y del Júcar», en relación a que dicho plan establece una reserva de 400 hectómetros cúbicos no trasvasables en los embalses de cabecera de Entrepeñas y Buendia. «Nunca se había conseguido una reserva mínima tan elevada».
> 
> ...


http://www.abc.es/toledo/ciudad/2013...308232150.html

La información del ABC hace un tiempo que hay que cogerla con pinzas.

Pero si he citado la noticia, ya de por sí repulsiva por querer dar rango de ley al memorándum ese, es por lo que remarco del comentario de Carmen riolobos, que o bien no sabe por donde le da el aire, o la transcripción periodística es una patata, como casi todo lo que publica ese grupo últimamente, más enfrascado en intereses políticos que en ofrecer una información veraz.

Que yo sepa 400 hectólitros son 40.000 litros, es decir 40 m3, a Talavera, el borrador del plan creo que le daban 10.

En fin, lo de siempre.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jo, se ha movido el anterior mensaje a otro subforo, y sin la delicadeza de avisar; vaya por dios "no me lo esperaba". No me importa mucho, perooo.

 Bueno, ésta mañana he vuelto a visitar a mi cliente de Saceda-Trasierra en Cuenca, a pocos kms. del bombeo de La Bujeda hacia Levante. He hecho fotos con el móvil en el cruce del desvío del Tajo con la carretera Guadalajara-Tarancón, prometida autovía de La Alcarria y que como en el tema del agua se les aplaza in eternum a los vejados e hidrocolonizados vecinos de éstas tierras.

 Están hechas a las 11,30 de la mañana.
 Bajando de La Bujeda:



Media vuelta, 180º dirección Levante:



 La cadena que hay a pie de puente por si alguna persona se cae al agua. Lleva una corriente de cuidado. Esas cadenas están demasiado cerca del puente, creo que deberían estar más lejos, si una persona cae al agua, en un segundo le arrastra 8-10 metros. Habrá otras más adelante seguro.



 Luego fui a echar gasolina a una estación cerca de la central nuclear José Cabrera y me crucé otra vez con el desvío, seguramente mucho más cerca del bombeo de La Bujeda que el anterior puente. La sensación de que puedes caer y entrar en el túnel es inquietante:



Más cerca:



Un poco a la derecha:



Sin embargo, veo que en la pagina de Facebook de la Iniciativa Ciudadana Toledo histórico, uno de los participantes publica ésta foto, que es desalentadora.
Su fecha es del 26 de Agosto, y el río está así desde el 22

[IMG=http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/5426/wbo7.jpg][/IMG]

 No sé si a fecha de hoy el río vuelve a correr, a ver si algún toledano preocupado por el río y que lea el foro lo puede confirmar. Pero la jugada es ir abriendo y cerrando el grifo de manera intermitente. Una jugarreta impresentable.

¿Cuánto más tiene que soportar el río Tajo? ¿Cuándo los ribereños, no de los embalses de cabecera, sino los del río van a cambiar su apatía y su sumisión por la exigencia de un río vivo? Que manda narices que eso se tenga que exigir.

Lo gracioso es que al mismo tiempo que escribo tengo abierto el SAIH del desvío y dice que baja 0,0. es decir, que cualquier persona que entre se queda conforme porque no baja una gota, y resulta que va hasta los topes.
http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AC/mapa:H1
Vergonzoso.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

Es que ese mensaje no debía estar aquí. Nada tiene que ver una plantación de cannabis con el ATS. Y lo sabes perfectamente, por mucho que esté en Murcia.

Por otro lado, no es obligatorio que los moderadores avisemos de nuestras acciones. Es una deferencia que solemos tener.

----------


## HUESITO

¡ Madre mia !
como está el patio.
Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Es que ese mensaje no debía estar aquí. Nada tiene que ver una plantación de cannabis con el ATS. Y lo sabes perfectamente, por mucho que esté en Murcia.
> 
> Por otro lado, no es obligatorio que los moderadores avisemos de nuestras acciones. *Es una deferencia que solemos tener*.


 No siempre. Ya he dicho en el mensaje que no me importaba.

 Pero es una cuestión básica de educación avisar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

> No siempre. Ya he dicho en el mensaje que no me importaba.
> 
>  Pero es una cuestión básica de educación avisar.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Y nos lo creemos, y tal.

Si de veras no te importara no hubieras dicho nada. Pusiste aquí el mensaje con el único ánimo de calentar el hilo. Y como se movió a un sitio más adecuado sin decirte nada, te quejas de que lo hayamos hecho y de falta de educación.

Creo que la falta de educación está en poner un mensaje que nada tiene que ver con un tema con el único ánimo de encenderlo, no en que los moderadores cumplan su cometido. Para pedir educación, primero hay que tenerla.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y nos lo creemos, y tal.
> 
> Si de veras no te importara no hubieras dicho nada. *Pusiste aquí el mensaje con el único ánimo de calentar el hilo*. Y como se movió a un sitio más adecuado sin decirte nada, te quejas de que lo hayamos hecho y de falta de educación.
> 
> Creo que la falta de educación está en poner un mensaje que nada tiene que ver con un tema con el único ánimo de encenderlo, no en que los moderadores cumplan su cometido. Para pedir educación, primero hay que tenerla.


 Eso es algo que dices tú, tú sólo, un juicio de valor, ya que no sabes lo que yo pienso.
 Yo no me he quejado de nada. Lo he comentado, he dicho que se podía haber avisado y he afirmado que no me importaba.

 Y no insistas, yo no voy a perder los papeles.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

Seamos sinceros. No solo lo digo yo. A las claras está que el moderador que lo vio y movió también lo pensó así. Y no, no es quien estás pensando. (Ah, perdón, quien creo que estás pensando)

Se te ve el plumero: Todas tus actuaciones sobre este tema, en este hilo y en otros, han ido en un claro sentido, y la que estamos comentando no iba a ser menos. Si no, ¿A cuento de qué la pusiste aquí, y con ese comentario, y no en un sitio más adecuado?

Y no estoy intentando que pierdas nada. No hace falta.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Seamos sinceros. No solo lo digo yo. A las claras está que el moderador que lo vio y movió también lo pensó así. Y no, no es quien estás pensando. (Ah, perdón, quien creo que estás pensando)
> 
> Se te ve el plumero: Todas tus actuaciones sobre este tema, en este hilo y en otros, han ido en un claro sentido, y la que estamos comentando no iba a ser menos. Si no, ¿A cuento de qué la pusiste aquí, y con ese comentario, y no en un sitio más adecuado?
> 
> Y no estoy intentando que pierdas nada. No hace falta.


 Mira, ya te dije en privado, que yo no iba a perder también la educación y las formas, así que aquí lo dejo. Di lo que te parezca.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Torró ha apuntado en un comunicado que "todo" lo que pasa con el asunto del Tajo-Segura y la reserva de los 400 hectómetros de la cabecera del Tajo demuestra que "no es razonable defender una política de agua que nos haga dependientes de las aportaciones de agua de fuera".*





> El diputado y portavoz adjunto del grupo parlamentario de EUPV en las Corts Lluís Torró ha pedido al Consell que aplique la directiva marco europea para reducir los usos y consumos de agua y que "se deje de tonterías y que abandone la guerra del agua, imprimiendo un giro radical en la política hídrica que ha practicado hasta ahora".
> 
> Torró ha apuntado en un comunicado que "todo" lo que pasa con el asunto del Tajo-Segura y la reserva de los 400 hectómetros de la cabecera del Tajo demuestra que "no es razonable defender una política de agua que nos haga dependientes de las aportaciones de agua de fuera". El diputado ha apostado por "aplicar una política racional en el uso del agua, aplicando la directiva marco europea, que suponga una gestión de reducción en los usos y en el consumo".
> 
> El diputado y portavoz adjunto de la formación de izquierdas ha explicado que el problema "no es el déficit hídrico, sino que hay un exceso de demanda no justificada debido al modelo de crecimiento urbanístico aplicado en el País Valenciano".
> 
> "No se puede seguir manteniendo una guerra interna entre las comarcas valencianas", ha criticado Torró, quien considera que hay que pedir un Plan Hidrológico del Xúquer, que sea "razonable y ajustado" a las disponibilidades del río, "respetando sus funciones ecológicas", así como establecer un plan que "libere de la dependencia de la aportación del trasvase Tajo-Segura para las comarcas del sur" de la Comunitat.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...l-modelo-de-35

 A éste pobre hombre se le comen vivo.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Arias-Cañete anuncia que el memorándum sobre el trasvase tendrá rango de ley* 




> El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha anunciado que los servicios jurídicos de su departamento trabajan para que el memorándum sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura firmado por la Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y el Ministerio se convierta en una ley.
> 
> Durante una visita a Lorca (Murcia), el ministro ha recordado que el memorándum es «un compromiso firme que tendrá su encaje normativo», aunque algunos aspectos, que no ha concretado, no se plasmarán en la ley, sino en decretos «para que puedan ser más fácilmente modificables».
> 
> El titular de Agricultura ha asegurado que el memorándum ha sido «muy dialogado y pactado» y «garantiza la máxima estabilidad» a los regantes murcianos. Arias-Cañete ha asegurado que «ahí ha habido un esfuerzo de consenso, de búsqueda de compromisos para garantizar garantizar las preocupaciones naturales de los regantes, que quieren tener la seguridad de que van a tener abastecimiento de agua y también de otras cuencas, de las excedentes».


http://www.abc.es/toledo/ciudad/2013...309171610.html

Nada más que añadir.

A ver lo que hace Cospedal. Ya lo sabemos: NADA.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## cantarin

Queridos amigos

He estado todo el verano sin mirar mas allá de ver como bajaba la cabecera del tajo a un ritmo de más de 14 hm3 por semana entre los dos embalses. Se que parte de ese agua ha bajado por el cauce del Tajo para atender a los compromisos propios de la cuenca que es, en mi opinión, la preferente en el uso del agua.

Ahora bien, entro hoy para denunciar algo que todos sabemos pero que ahora lo demuestran los datos. 

Cuando yo me fuí de vacaciones en la cuenca del segura había solo 36 hm3 de reserva en los embalses del trasvase. ¿Sabeis cuantos hay ahora?

http://www.chsegura.es/static/boleti...l_20130923.pdf

¡¡90 hm3!!

¿eso que indica?

que se ha trasvasado agua con el único fin de almacenarla en la cuenca del segura. ¿Esto es lo lógico? ¿esto es cumplir lo de enviar agua en función de la demanda?

¡¡¡ES UNA BURDA MENTIRA!!!

No voy a contar el cuento del pastor y el lobo otra vez. Pero como tenga oportunidad de hacerlo. Me cargaba el trasvase de un plumazo. El lobo ha venido de verdad y se ha comido a las ovejas. Es demencial ésto que pasa. No hay derecho, no es ético ni moral. 

¿Que es entonces?

¡¡¡ UN EXPOLIO DEL TAJO EN TODA REGLA!!!

CANETE, COSPEDAL, VARCALCER Y FABRA Son los peores enemigos del Tajo, ahhhh que no se me olvide al despiadado Calver del SCRATS que ese es peor que los otros.

pondría más cosas, pero no debo. Una pena

Lo que se merecen es NO Y NO AL TRAVASE. pero pagarán justos por pecadores.

un saludo a quien me lo quiera aceptar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hombre Cantarín. Parece que al fin te das cuenta de la realidad.
Me alegro.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mi hermano, que va frecuentemente a Saceda-Trasierra, me comenta que el canal del desvío Tajo-Segura, bajaba el sábado que se desbordaba, y así van ya...

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## cantarin

> Hombre Cantarín. Parece que al fin te das cuenta de la realidad.
> Me alegro.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


Hola Miguel

Si se hace de una forma RACIONAL Y JUSTA podría mantenerse el trasvase en una cantidad mucho menor, por eso decia Si al Trasvase, pero NO ASI. y nuevamente me vuelve a dar la razón estos datos.

Una pena que no fuera yo ministro de medio ambiente. Iba a poner las cosas en su sitio.

un abrazo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una pena que no fuera yo ministro de medio ambiente. Iba a poner las cosas en su sitio.


Pues te echarían a los 4 días. En la política no quieren personas racionales y legales. Quieren irracionales y corruptos.

Un placer leerte de nuevo cantarin, hacía mucho tiempo que no te veía por aquí. Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es increible lo que está pasando, jamás hemos visto algo parecido en los pantanos de cabecera. Este ultimo otoño/invierno se trasvasó más del 100% del agua que entró en cabecera, cambiaron la ley para permitir que se llevaran el agua y almacenarla en Alarcón o en el Segura o donde sea, y ahora mismo en el Segura están al 67% y en cabecera estamos al 29% y siguen trasvasando como locos. Habrá que poner, para que el "moderador" que defiende este expolio no nos ponga la puntualización de turno, que en Hm3 están en el Segura con 765 y en la cabecera con 729 pero aun así el Segura baja 1 Hm3 y la cabecera 17, como si les importara algo el porcentajo o la cantidad de agua que haya en cabecera para expoliarla, para robarla y llevarsela a Murcia. 

La cosa es muy clara, se trata de seguir con el expolio permanentemente, y el problema es que no hay nadie en CLM que nos defienda y defienda al Tajo. Un estado no puede vertebrarse de esta forma, no se puede pisotear una región para beneficiar a otra. Ya nos quejaremos cuando ciertas partes del Estado se independicen, yo por muy español que me sienta lo entiendo perfectamente, estas cosas no son gratis.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hola Miguel
> 
> *Si se hace de una forma RACIONAL Y JUSTA* podría mantenerse el trasvase en una cantidad mucho menor, por eso decia Si al Trasvase, pero NO ASI. y nuevamente me vuelve a dar la razón estos datos.
> 
> Una pena que no fuera yo ministro de medio ambiente. Iba a poner las cosas en su sitio.
> 
> un abrazo


Eso es una falacia, eso no existe. Sencillamente porque *NO HAY EXCEDENTES*, el término "excedente" es un engaño más como el del déficit tarifario eléctrico, como el de "caudal ecológico", como "no son parados, son personas que se han apuntado al paro", como los "daños colaterales" para  tapar la muerte de inocentes, y tantas otras de las que somos y hemos sido testigo. No es nuevo, cuando no nos admitían en la ONU porque teníamos un régimen fascista, la coletilla y el engaño era "si ellos tienen uno, nosotros tenemos dos" y lo de la "democracia orgánica", la farragosa frase para decir sí a la OTAN, los engaños para la entrada en el euro, etc, etc...

Todo engaños para borregos que se creen a pies juntillas lo que se dice desde los medios oficiales, amancebados a la ubre que les amamanta.

Los de EQUO han dado en el clavo:



> El partido 'verde' dice que objetivo final del documento "parece ser proporcionar en verano aguas limpias a los regantes de levante, y aguas residuales para las comunidades de la cuenca"
> 
>  EQUO, junto con la Red del Tajo, la Plataforma de Talavera en Defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche, diversas plataformas y miembros de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua, ha denunciado el proyecto de Plan Hidrológico del Tajo, por considerar que condena a un futuro muy negro al río más largo de la península, y el más contaminado de Europa occidental.
> 
> Para EQUO este proyecto de Plan Hidrológico del Tajo (PHT) ignora los principios que inspiran la legislación europea vigente (Directiva Marco del Agua, DMA), para justificar una falsa existencia de excedentes en la cuenca, y seguir usando el trasvase Tajo-Segura. "El objetivo final parece ser proporcionar en verano aguas limpias a los regantes de levante, y aguas residuales (provenientes de los vertidos de Madrid y almacenadas durante el invierno en el embalse de Finisterre, en Toledo) para las comunidades de la cuenca", indica.
> 
> "Para hacer esta tropelía, se proyecta un nuevo trasvase en el Tajo medio (trasvase Jarama-Algodor), con un coste de 150 millones de euros, que empeorará obviamente la calidad de las aguas de toda la cuenca. Además, proyecta actuaciones cuyos beneficiarios serán los usuarios de las aguas trasvasadas, y son éstos quienes deben correr con su coste, y no el Estado, vulnerando el artículo 9 de la DMA", señala-.
> 
> EQUO ha considerado que un adecuado Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca de la Demarcación Hidrográfica española del Tajo debería contener, entre otras cosas:
> ...


http://www.vocesdecuenca.com/fronten...vn31090-vst352

En definitiva, lo que tú dices es inviable, no se va a hacer una infraestructura para no utilizarla al máximo de su potencial eso quítatelo de la cabeza, por mucho que marquen 400 Hm3, ya lo bajarán o harán lo que sea para sobrepasarlo. Menudo es Cañete.

 Tienes muy buenas intenciones, pero totalmente irreales. Estás tratando un mundo y un sector de hienas y buitres, y te comerían vivo mientras se ríen con eso del "trasvase sí, pero no así". Un mundo en el que no hay límite para los regadíos ilegales, ni para el urbanismo salvaje, en el que ahora mismo está imputado el propio Cerdá, consejero de Agricultura por falsear la disponibilidad de agua para el insostenible Nuevo Cartago. Y que se beberían el mar si fuera dulce.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hola Miguel
> 
> Una pena que no fuera yo ministro de medio ambiente. Iba a poner las cosas en su sitio.
> 
> un abrazo


Te montarían algo para que acabaras en la cárcel. En el desvío del río Tajo mandan los votos, no la racionalidad.

Además, ya ha habido ministros de todos los colores y no han movido un dedo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azul

En cuanto el canal se vacia el foro se calla.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si se vaciara para siempre, estaría encantado de callarme, también para siempre.

Pero que el foro se calle, no es un problema de si funciona o no el canal del Desvío.

SL2. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Oajala se vaciara para siempre como dice Miguel, pero estamos muchas veces "hablando" y "gritando" contra el robo del agua del Tajo en el cuarto de "trasvases". De hecho por mucho que Cospedal, Cañete y Levante intenten que estemos callados, no lo van a conseguir.

----------


## javiero

Completamente de acuerdo. No tiene ni pies ni cabeza, trasvasar en estas circunstancias. Además, si en la cuenca del segura, además de no hacer falta, no cabe esa agua, como ocurrió este invierno, que por una avería no se podía mandar agua a la Pedrera; ¿por qué se trasvasa y se guarda en Alarcón??  Lo normal es que se mantenga en Entrepeñas y Buendía, porque, además, los pantanos del Segura ni siquiera tienen una "industria" alrededor de ellos, quiero decir de explotación lúdica de los mismos ni de sus entornos, pues no se suele contar con que tengan agua...... No sé si me explico....   
La cuestión es: ¿alguien sabe por qué se hace eso, que yo lo desconozco? y no me refiero a todo eso de "avaricia, insolidaridad, políticos corruptos, se beben el agua de los floreros, etc............."  Sino a que criterio es el que habilita a hacer eso, aunque no estemos de acuerdo con ese por qué..........  Es que, de verdad no lo entiendo.......

----------


## Azul

Realmente me parece que hay crispacion de ver que se manda agua con los embalses del segura en una capacidad media alta. Lo que yo pienso es que si la situacion del segura fuese baja, tambien se hablaria de robo y expolio. Asi es dificil entender.

----------


## Azakán

> Realmente me parece que hay crispacion de ver que se manda agua con los embalses del segura en una capacidad media alta. Lo que yo pienso es que si la situacion del segura fuese baja, tambien se hablaria de robo y expolio. Asi es dificil entender.


Pues es muy simple de entender:

Si hay bastante agua en los dos ríos, y se desvía la mayor parte de la que lleva el Tajo al Segura para regar, es expolio.

Si hay sequía y hay poca agua en los dos ríos, y se desvía también la mayor parte de la que lleva el Tajo al Segura para regar, es expolio.

Eso es comprensible para cualquier ciudadano del mundo no murciano. Lo que pasa es que esto no es un Estado normal, es un Estado corrupto y podrido hasta el tuétano, un Estado para beneficiar a las mafias, para robar al pobre y dárselo al rico. Y así nos va, a Castilla con este Estado. De culo, cuesta abajo, y sin frenos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Realmente me parece que hay crispacion de ver que se manda agua con los embalses del segura en una capacidad media alta. Lo que yo pienso es que si la situacion del segura fuese baja, tambien se hablaria de robo y expolio. Asi es dificil entender.


Es que la crispación, indignación, etc... la da la existencia del Desvío en sí.

No sé si ahora ya lo entiendes...

Un paseíto y explicación en vivo por la zona os vendría muy bien a muchos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Completamente de acuerdo. No tiene ni pies ni cabeza, trasvasar en estas circunstancias. Además, si en la cuenca del segura, además de no hacer falta, no cabe esa agua, como ocurrió este invierno, que por una avería no se podía mandar agua a la Pedrera; ¿por qué se trasvasa y se guarda en Alarcón??  Lo normal es que se mantenga en Entrepeñas y Buendía, porque, además, los pantanos del Segura ni siquiera tienen una "industria" alrededor de ellos, quiero decir de explotación lúdica de los mismos ni de sus entornos, pues no se suele contar con que tengan agua...... No sé si me explico....   
> La cuestión es: ¿alguien sabe por qué se hace eso, que yo lo desconozco? y no me refiero a todo eso de "avaricia, insolidaridad, políticos corruptos, se beben el agua de los floreros, etc............."  Sino a que criterio es el que habilita a hacer eso, aunque no estemos de acuerdo con ese por qué..........  Es que, de verdad no lo entiendo.......


El hecho es ese, expolian el agua del Tajo, ¿la razón? creo que importa poco, Cospedal está callada y no dice nada ante escándalos como estos últimos trasvases, ¿por qué? Yo tengo mi opinión pero realmente creo que importa muy poco la razón, a Cañete le importa un bledo el medio ambiente y lo único que hace es tener contentos a los regantes, ¿por qué? Tambien creo que importa poco, pero está claro cual es el criterio: esquilmar el Tajo todo lo que se pueda, llevarse toda el agua posible haga falta o no, porque así ya la tienen ellos y el futuro no se sabe cual es, ¿vendrá una sequía enorme?. Y por supuesto está la norma que saldrá en el futuro plan de cuenca que sí E + B están por encima de 900 Hm3 se pondrá en marcha la ínfima reserva del 16% y si está por debajo no. 





> Realmente me parece que hay crispacion de ver que se manda agua con los embalses del segura en una capacidad media alta. Lo que yo pienso es que si la situacion del segura fuese baja, tambien se hablaria de robo y expolio. Asi es dificil entender.


Lo que teneis que entender en el Segura es que no es lo único que importa vuestra situación, tú solamente hablas de si la situación del Segura es alta o baja sin meter en la ecuación la situación de los pantanos del Tajo. Y mira como dice la ley y el sentido común la cuenca es preferente sobre el uso de su agua, es decir que a la hora de aprobar los trasvases lo primero que hay que mirar es la situación de los embalses y del río Tajo y después, una vez aseguradas sus necesidades, se habla de trasvase. Pero con esta situación, con este ROBO y expolio constante pasan cosas como ésta, llega alguien del Levante y sólamente habla de la situación del Segura para ver si se manda agua o no. Pero es fácil de entender, es la falta de solidaridad permanente de esta gente (por no poner el vocable que se merecen). Allí lo único que entendeis (salvo honrosas excepciones) es la avaricia constante y la falta de solidaridad, como decía alguien por arriba, y es así aunque no os guste oirlo.

Y sí, es un ROBO, un EXPOLIO, lo que está pasando, y por supuesto que es independiente de la situación del Segura, Azakany Miguel  te lo han explicado muy bien, yo te voy a poner un ejemplo muy muy sencillo: si yo te robo la cartera importa poco que yo sea Botín o sea un indigente, tú hablarías de ROBO en los dos casos ¿no?. Está claro que te parecería más inexplicable y te cabrearía más si fuera Botín por los recursos que tiene, pues es lo que nos pasa ahora, el ROBO  es permanente pero es que encima nos ROBAN alguien que tiene más agua, en PORCENTAJE O CANTIDADES ABSOLUTAS. Y estamos muy muy hartos, cualquier día alguien (espero que no) hará cualquier disparate...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Nuevo año hidrológico. Nuevo trasvase de 228 Hm3. Vieja política hidrológica. Nada bueno trae el Proyecto de Plan de Cuenca del Tajo (PPT), que continúa girando sobre dos aspectos que lo hacen viejo e inservible antes de nacer: la continuación del trasvase Tajo-Segura (TT-S) y los retorcidos conceptos políticos: “caudal ecológico” —más bien caudal sometido y restringido— y “aguas excedentarias”. La gestión del agua sigue a las órdenes de intereses políticos y/o económicos “legitimadores” de la política de trasvases, que explota interesadamente un bien común, que es como debería ser considerado el agua.
> 
> Tan preocupante o más que el PPT es el Memorándum de Entendimiento sobre el TT-S, firmado por la Región de Murcia, la Comunidad valenciana, los regantes y el Gobierno Rajoy. ¿Qué supone este documento al que quieren dar rango de Ley? Lo explicó muy claro en sede parlamentaria el consejero murciano de Agricultura y Agua: asegurará “la estabilidad jurídica del trasvase, ya que estará regulado fuera del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo. Además (…) se eliminará la conocida enmienda Narbona, por la que se decía que se suprimían los trasvases a cambio de las desaladoras”. A mí, de inmediato, me surgen tres preguntas: ¿Qué hacen las comunidades de Madrid y de Castilla-La Mancha que no paran esta barbaridad? ¿De qué sirve la elaboración del PPT si el Tajo va a ser “gobernado” desde Levante por sus auténticos “dueños”? ¿Para cuándo la obligación de adaptar la legislación hidrológica a la Directiva Marco del Agua-UE?
> 
> ¿Qué mejoras supone el PPT para el Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez? Ninguna. A pesar del aumento general de “caudales mínimos”, se nos sigue condenando a los míseros 6 m3/s, que lastran la conservación y mejora del “bien generador” de nuestra ciudad. ¿Dónde quedaron los 11 m3/s que contemplaba el fugaz borrador de 2011? ¿Qué nuevas políticas de depuración de las aguas incluye? Pareciera que se empeñan en mantener atrapada en un trozo de ámbar a aquella histórica, y ya desconocida, simbiosis entre la inteligente mano del hombre y la naturaleza. El río, muy al contrario de lo que piensa la Corporación, no aguanta 10 años más siendo esquilmado por los trasvases. Nos queda una baza: que las alegaciones elaboradas por los diferentes grupos, hago mención especial para la Plataforma por su carácter abierto y participativo, sean atendidas. Si las desestiman, ¿nos indignaremos pasivamente hablando de miles de Hm3 trasvasados —ya van casi 12.000—, de que el Tajo pasa en mayor cantidad y más limpio por el Trasvase que por Aranjuez, del agua al servicio de modelos desarrollistas insostenibles y corruptos, de la diferencia entre la multitudinaria y constante defensa política, social y económica del TT-S frente a nuestras esporádicas y débiles señales, y de unas instituciones, en esta ocasión queda fuera el Ayuntamiento, que hacen política siempre de espaldas al río o nos plantearemos, ciudadanía y Ayuntamiento, otra actitud?
> 
> A quien corresponda: ¿Si las alegaciones del Ayuntamiento piden 10,5 m3/s porque se ha demostrado que los 6 m3/s son insuficientes para el río, y esa petición se sustenta en informes realizados por el MAGRAMA, por qué los 10,5 m3/s no están recogidos en el PPT? ¿Alguien busca apuntarse un tanto?


http://nuevomas.com/2013/10/04/ya-lo...-el-tajo-cono/

 Opiniones de Fernando Cuerva, un señor bastante sensato que no hace otra cosa que coincidir con un planteamiento coherente y real del robo que se está produciendo con el río Tajo.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD.: Censuro la palabra dicha por nuestro Premio Cervantes, a pesar de ser un término aceptado por la RAE, por si algún oído más casto de lo normal se molesta. Aunque imagino que Don Francisco Umbral no lo toleraría.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Esta denuncia, que se ha presentado a la Comisión Europea, contiene pruebas científicas y medioambientales avaladas por profesionales*
> 
> La Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche ha presentado una queja formal a la Comisión Europea que marcará un antes y un después en la planificación de la cuenca, aseveró uno de sus portavoces, Miguel Méndez. Esta denuncia vuelve a cargar contra un plan de cuenca y un memorándum que perpetúan una situación nefasta de expolio del agua del Tajo y del Alberche. La queja contiene pruebas y datos contundentes y científicos avalados por colaboradores, abogados medioambientales o universidades que pueden hacer que se pare tanto el plan de cuenca del Tajo como el memorándum.
> 
> Este colectivo sabe que esta nueva acción puede ser decisiva y no va a gustar en muchos foros, en clara alusión a la propia Administración nacional. El otro portavoz, Miguel Ángel Sánchez, explicó que esta documentación se irá completando durante varios meses con la esperanza de que a principios de 2014 Bruselas denuncie y pida explicaciones al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. El primer paso ahora es que la Comisión Europea lo tome en consideración y denuncia a España por este hecho ante el Tribunal de Justicia Europeo. En esta ocasión las quejas se fundamentan enla vulneración de directivas relacionadas con la protección de aves y espacios naturales, así como de calidad del agua. El principal fundamento de la queja es acabar con el trasvase y que así Madrid pueda coger agua de la cabecera del Tajo y bajar así presión al Alberche, aseguró Sánchez, ya que el trasvase en esta situación va contra la normativa europea. Para la Plataforma el objetivo primordial es que Bruselas ponga a España en cuarentena en materia de agua.


http://www.lavozdeltajo.com/noticia/...de-cuenca.html

Poco a poco, con la unión de todos los colectivos, incluidos los portugueses, y a falta del más mínimo apoyo institucional, a ver si se va imponiendo la cordura, (aunque nos la tengan que imponer desde fuera) y se acaba de una vez con ésta injusticia que ya dura demasiado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Noticia publicada estos últimos días:

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/1...381949195.html

- Pacto entre Castilla-La Mancha, Extremadura, Madrid, Valencia y Murcia
- Se fijan los criterios para evitar nuevas guerras políticas
- La reserva mínima para hacerlo sube de los 240 hectómetros a los 400
- 'No hay vencedores ni vencidos', señala el consejero de Murcia

La verdad, me gusta entrar a leer frecuentemente este foro por las aportaciones acreditadas, justificadas y razonables que dan los participantes. Es increíble cuando ves noticias en los medios sobre el asunto, con la facilidad e incongruencia que despachan los mismos, intentando trasmitir a la opinión pública que todo está perfecto y que todos los problemas se van a terminar ¿?.

Cito textualmente:
La reserva mínima en la cabecera del Tajo para empezar a trasvasar será de de 400 hectómetros y no los 240 actuales. El límite se alcanzará de forma escalonada en los próximos cinco años, a razón de 32 hectómetros anuales.
Hasta la fecha, la media a trasvasar era de 350 hectómetros cúbicos, pero con este pacto y en función de las circunstancias (lluvias), la cantidad oscilará entre 350 y 600 hectómetros cúbicos.

Osea, que se aumenta la reserva en cabecera pero se trasvasa casi el doble... No sé, como no vengan años seguidos muy muy húmedos, me da a mí que eso es imposible... Y el caudal ecológico del río ¿Qué pasa con él?. Que pretenden, ¿cerrar el grifo a tope cuando las reservas estén por debajo de 400hm3 para que se llene la piscina y luego trasvasar todo lo que puedan...? No sé como pueden obviar regular el caudal ecológico del río a sabiendas de los problemas actuales de contaminación en su tramo medio...

Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Noticia publicada estos últimos días:
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/1...381949195.html
> 
> - Pacto entre Castilla-La Mancha, Extremadura, Madrid, Valencia y Murcia
> - Se fijan los criterios para evitar nuevas guerras políticas
> - La reserva mínima para hacerlo sube de los 240 hectómetros a los 400
> - 'No hay vencedores ni vencidos', señala el consejero de Murcia
> 
> ...


Pues es muy sencillo, amigo No Registrado.

Digo que es muy sencillo porque se trata todo de una pamema. No había guerra del agua, había y hay una hidrocolonización que esquilma en muchos casos más de el 100% del agua que entra en los embalses de cabecera. Y así no hay dios que pueda mantener el río Tajo en unas condiciones medioambientales aceptables. Si los defensores del Tajo ante una hidrocolonización tan destructora, son calificados de guerreros, pues entonces seremos guerreros.

 En el "acuerdo" se han dado mucha prisa porque nunca se van a ver en una situación igual de favorable: todas las comunidades autónoma en manos del mismo partido que el gobierno. Incluso se han apresurado a fagocitar el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente para no tener ninguna voz discordante. Si a ello le sumas que Cospedal está más pendiente de su futuro judicial y de sus futuribles en la política nacional que en lo que le toca, que es Castilla La Mancha, pues tienes el cóctel completo.

 Los presidentes de las comunidades ribereñas no mueven, ni han movido, ni moverán un sólo dedo por el Tajo, porque no les importa. Madrid tiene en el Tajo su crecimiento y garantía de reserva de agua e inexplicablemente la tiene cedida.
Por el Tajo sólo luchan los grupos ecologistas y las plataformas ciudadanas que se han hartado de sus políticos y deciden luchar en solitario. Pero ahí está el gran problema: LA PROPAGANDA.
 Mientras los grupos defensores del Tajo son ninguneados con escasa o nula ayuda institucional, cuando no directamente acusados de subversivos (pronto les acusarán con la frase de moda "ser simpatizantes de ETA" que se lo aplican a cualquiera), los gobiernos levantinos han organizado y financiado gigantescos aparatos propagandísticos a fin de difundir mentira tras mentira sobre el tema del desvío del Tajo al Segura. Y cuando digo esto, es porque ya se ha constatado y lo han reconocido:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...128#post125128
Lo pongo porque Agua y Progreso también ha ejercido presión a favor del Desvío del Tajo. 7,2 millones de dinero público *pagado por todos los españoles*

Ellos tienen confianza, porque Claver en las reuniones posteriores al acuerdo ha asegurado a los regantes que si hace falta, por la vía de emergencia, se trasvasará por debajo de los 400 (http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201310...310161335.html). Para ello, esperan que la decisión de trasvasar en épocas de sequía y por tanto por debajo de ese límite, en lugar de corresponderle al Consejo de Ministros, le corresponda al Ministerio de Agricultura, donde mi "querido, y sin embargo admirado el Excelentísimo Señor Ministro" Don Miguel Arias Cañete, les resolverá el problema. Espero que en el Plan de Cuenca no se refleje eso, aunque me temo que lo colarán.

Y en cuanto al mal llamado "caudal ecológico", que no es caudal suficiente ni por supuesto ecológico, pues supone la muerte definitiva del Tajo y su desaparición como el río más largo de la Península, porque ya no pasa por Toledo y Talavera, ni desemboca en Lisboa, ahora eso lo hace el Jarama. Lo que fluye desde Bolarque hasta Aranjuez es basura de alcantarilla en su mayor parte; y no hay nada más que ver las fotos aéreas para darse cuenta que ya el Jarama no desemboca en el Tajo, sino que al Jarama le llega un arroyo a la altura de Aranjuez.
 En la página siete el pdf que cito tras éstas líneas (muy interesante que recomiendo leer) viene el cuadro de caudales medios del Tajo en Aranjuez desde 1911 hasta 1981 y desde 1982 hasta 2003 el primer período sin trasvase, y con los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía desde los 50. Las cifras son las siguientes:
*CAUDAL MEDIO ANUAL 1911-1981*----------------- 35 m3/seg.
*CAUDAL MEDIO ANUAL 1982-2003*-----------------  8,6 m3/seg.
http://www.comunidadism.es/wp-conten...2013-DRABA.pdf

 Si ese ridículo 25% del caudal medio se le puede llamar "caudal ecológico", yo soy el Obispo de Sigüenza, con todos los respetos a Su Eminencia.

 Un saludo para ti, amigo. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Parece mentira que tenga que ser un partido muy minoritario (a lo mejor es por eso mismo) el único a nivel de grupos políticos que vele por el río Tajo y levante la voz en su defensa. Los demás están a ver cuantos votos pierden o ganan según lo que digan.




> Gravemente perjudicial para los intereses de Castilla es el llamado Pacto del Tajo firmado por el Ministerio y cinco CCAA, entre ellas Castilla-La Mancha, cuya presidenta, Cospedal, parece actuar más como secretaria general del PP nacional que como presidenta de esta tierra. Las razones son las siguientes:
> 
> 1.- El acuerdo garantiza la continuidad del acueducto Tajo-Segura para uso exclusivo de la periferia. Los pueblos conquenses atravesados por el mismo, seguiremos sin poder utilizar esta colosal infraestructura.
> 
> 2.- Los trasvases de agua se blindan jurídicamente por primera vez, ya que a partir de ahora tendrán rango de ley. Al adquirir rango de ley, los futuros envíos de agua pasan a ser un derecho reconocido (solo a los periféricos), mientras que anteriormente se autorizaban de forma discrecional, lo que favorece el envío sin discusión posible. El acuerdo no contempla ningún precio justo real por el agua, a pagar directamente a los territorios cedentes castellanos, por lo que se mantiene la situación de expolio (despojar con iniquidad, es decir, con injusticia grande). A partir de ahora, lo ilegal será no dejarse saquear, expoliar. Y todo porque sigue considerándose al agua como una materia prima de coste cero, o próximo a cero, con el objetivo de hacer artificialmente hiperrentable la agricultura-industria periférica a nuestra costa (buena parte de su riqueza es a costa de sacrificar a Castilla).
> 
> 3.- El agua a trasvasar, junto con el acueducto y las normas que lo regulan, quedan fuera del control de la Confederación del Tajo por primera vez, y a partir de ahora se alojará su gestión en el Plan Hidrológico Nacional. Los habitantes de la Cuenca del Tajo serán los únicos de toda España y Europa sin poder de decisión sobre la gestión completa de su río, lo que también afecta a los técnicos y funcionarios de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo. Los derechos de prioridad de los habitantes de la cuenca cedente (Tajo) dejan de serlos sobre los de la cuenca receptora (Segura), lo que viene a satisfacer la vergonzosa petición de la Mesa del Agua de Alicante de unir las cuencas y la gestión del Tajo y del Segura, lo que convierte, legal y administrativamente, al Alto Tajo en el Alto Segura. Todo ello se hace por el método de trasladar a ley un pacto que se enfrenta, o contraviene, otras leyes básicas. No tener representantes valencianos y murcianos en la Confederación del Tajo, ya no es un problema para estos. Que el Tajo sea un río castellano-extremeño-portugués exclusivamente, ya no es una ventaja jurídica para Castilla. Se consuma el principio de que lo nuestro es de todos y lo suyo es solo de ellos, lo que resulta un claro agravio.
> 
> 4.- Los regantes del Segura ya han declarado públicamente que el refuerzo normativo pro-periferia es una compensación a cambio de la nueva reserva no trasvasable de 400 hectómetros. ¿Nos quitan agua y se les compensa a ellos? Los levantinos y murcianos ya mandan en el Tajo tanto como un castellano con la nueva ley en la mano, cosa que no ocurre en ningún otro río de Europa (salvo el Júcar, donde se han incluido territorios ajenos al río). Los castellanos tenemos un poco más de agua para los peces, cierto, pero a cambio no tenemos ya ni el río ni su control político ni prioridad en su uso económico.
> ...


http://reunificaciondecastilla.blogs...pacto-del.html

Triste es ver como en el texto enumeran varios aspectos que se vulneran de la DMA; como queda aún la miga, y por lo contentos que están los regantes que ya lo tienen pactado. Estoy temiendo los dos decretos que faltan donde se le dará la puntilla definitiva que el ministro dará al río Tajo.

 Especialmente grave me parece que la CHT pierda la autoridad sobre su río en cuanto a los caudales a desviar y la tome entera mi querido y sin embargo admirado Excelentísimo Señor Ministro Don Miguel Arias Cañete y las subvenciones encubiertas que se siguen dando para continuar enviando a precio de derribo el agua limpia del Tajo a regiones periféricas.

BASTA YA!!! de atropellos, de tropelías y de mangancias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina ha denunciado "el golpe de estado hidrológico perpetrado por el ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente con el denominado memorándum del Tajo-Segura, que viene a privatizar de facto la cabecera del Tajo para los intereses particulares de los regantes del trasvase".
> 
> En un comunicado, han criticado "el entreguismo y la falta de visión del gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, aliado en esta traición al Tajo y a los intereses de todos los ciudadanos ribereños", y han avisado "de las importantes afecciones patrimoniales que supondrá, y que desprecia y minusvalora el propio ministerio".
> "El Memorándum y las enmiendas al articulado del Proyecto de Ley de Evaluación Ambiental introducidas por el Grupo Popular en el Congreso de los Diputados, sólo sirve para proteger los intereses de los usuarios de regadío de las aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura en detrimento de las necesidades ambientales y sociales del propio Tajo, e incluso de las propias demandas de abastecimiento en el Segura", han asegurado
> Asimismo han indicado que la propuesta del plan de cuenca ha recibido más de 12.000 alegaciones, "muchas de ciudadanos del Tajo que denunciaban que el Plan no garantizaba la recuperación ambiental del Tajo ni protegía sus intereses".
> 
> Sin embargo, han afirmado, "la introducción del Memorándum de entendimiento por la vía de la Ley de Evaluación de impacto Ambiental invalida automáticamente el proceso de planificación ya que garantiza la continuidad del Trasvase Tajo-Segura al margen de las determinaciones técnicas y de las necesidades de la cuenca del Tajo".
> 
> *"Se consigue, por fin, lo deseado desde 1971 por los defensores del trasvase: gestionar a su antojo tanto la cabecera del Tajo como su tramo medio"*, han aseverado.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/agricul...-defensa-de-lo

 No se puede calificar de otra manera que como golpe de estado hidrológico la cacicada que ha pertrechado el Ministro con la complicidad de la Presidenta de CLM y del Presidente de Madrid.
Esperemos que Europa, como en otras ocasiones, nos pinte la cara y remedie ésta cacicada.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es increible lo que está pasando, increible. Pocas veces hemos visto un engaño al ciudadano como lo que están haciendo Cospedal y su consejera, se creen que somos todos idiotas.

La nota de prensa completa a la que se refiere Miguel en el artículo anterior:

"Pongo como resumen lo que yo considero oportuno y no lo que considere nadie más, como es evidente:
La Plataforma denuncia el golpe de estado hidrológico perpetrado por el ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente con el denominado memorándum del Tajo-Segura, que viene a privatizar de facto la cabecera del Tajo para los intereses particulares de los regantes del trasvase; así como el entreguismo y falta de visión del Gobierno de Castilla la Mancha, aliado en esta ocasión al Tajo y a los intereses de todos los ciudadanos ribereños. Y avisa a las importantes afecciones que supondrá y que desprecia y minusvalora el propio Ministerio."


Merece la pena leerla completa:
http://es.scribd.com/doc/178728517/N...nsa-Memorandum

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *"Cospedal ha chuleado a los ciudadanos y vendido el río Tajo a cambio de apoyo político por el caso Bárcenas"* 
> 
> El Secretario General del PARTIDO CASTELLANO (PCAS), Pedro Manuel Soriano, ha manifestado en relación al acuerdo alcanzado en el día de ayer entre dirigentes del PP para blindar el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, que "la Presidenta Cospedal sigue actuando sólo como Secretaria General de su partido, y utiliza al río Tajo y a los ciudadanos de su cuenca como moneda de cambio para asegurarse el apoyo político de sus barones autonómicos. A Cospedal le importa un "pimiento murciano" lo que le ocurra al río Tajo, su única necesidad es asegurarse el apoyo de sus barones ante la débil situación que atraviesa por los escándalos del caso Bárcenas".
> 
> Para el PCAS es indignante que el PP "se salte a la torera" la Directiva Marco del Agua europea, el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, las leyes de agua y todo lo que se le ponga por delante sólo para contentar a los siempre insaciables regantes y políticos levantinos. "Todavía no han explicado para qué sirve el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo y todas las alegaciones que hemos presentado decenas de entidades y particulares, si a través de enmiendas a la Ley de Estudio de Impacto Ambiental se "chulea" al río Tajo y se entrega prácticamente en uso exclusivo a los regantes del Segura. Ahora hablarán de acuerdos históricos y del fin de la guerra del agua, y se les llenará la boca de hablar de transparencia y de participación ciudadana, pero en el día de ayer demostraron que son unos auténticos CACIQUES que hacen y deshacen sobre el Tajo a su antojo. La firma de ayer fue entreguismo y capitulación, fue vender al río Tajo sin tan siquiera contraprestaciones. Fue una traición en toda regla."
> 
> Desde el PARTIDO CASTELLANO (PCAS) exigimos a la Presidenta Cospedal y a sus Consejeros que dejen de cobrar sus sueldos de Castilla-La Mancha y pasen a cobrarlos de la Comunidad de Murcia, pues ayer demostraron que trabajan en exclusiva para los intereses de esta Comunidad y que sólo les interesa tener el apoyo de sus "barones" del partido para mantenerse como Secretaria General del PP, aunque sea regalando el Tajo y dejando a su cuenca como lo que es ahora, una cloaca a cielo abierto mientras el agua limpia corre hacia Levante. Es "curioso" cuando menos, que tras decir en varias ocasiones que Castilla-La Mancha no participaría en la negociación del llamado "Memorándum del Tajo-Segura", a los pocos días de conocerse la imputación del tesorero del PP de CLM por el cobro de comisiones ilegales, la Sra. Cospedal se avenga a firmar todo lo que le ponen por delante sus compañeros de partido, aunque eso signifique hacer dejación de funciones de sus responsabilidades de defender a los ciudadanos y los intereses de Castilla-La Mancha.
> 
> El PARTIDO CASTELLANO (PCAS), ante la traición perpetrada ayer por los políticos populares a todos los castellanos, iniciará las reclamaciones necesarias ante las instituciones europeas para defender al río Tajo.


http://blogdepedromanuelsoriano.blog...leado-los.html

Opinión dura, pero no exenta de razón. La verdad duele, pero solo tiene un camino.

Saludos Miguel.

PD: Nodoyuna, be water my friend.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Defender como un éxito haber aumentado la reserva de Entrepeñas y Buendía de 240 a 400 hm3, es engañar al personal. No sirve para nada. ¿Por qué? 
> 
> A partir de ahora van a cohabitar dos tipos de trasvases: el que conocemos de siempre, y el que resulte de las ventas de los derechos de riego aguas debajo de Entrepeñas y Buendía (éste fuera de cualquier regulación y control, más aún que el actual). El meollo de la cuestión no está en la reserva de 240 hm3 o 400 hm3 en cabecera, sino en el volumen que tiene que salir hacia el Tajo. Ahora la media de salidas hacia el Tajo de los últimos años ronda los 300 hm3. A partir de ahora, si se trasvasa agua del Jarama al embalse de Finisterre (obra contemplada en el plan de cuenca del Tajo y presupuestada en 150 millones de euros), para servir sólo con aguas residuales el caudal legal a Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera de la Reina, sólo sería preciso según la esquizofrénica intención del ministerio avalada por el memorándum y la firma de Castilla-La Mancha que salieran unos 100 hm3 máximo de cabecera. Es decir: ganan 200 hm3 al año para trasvasar, con lo que la media trasvasada pasaría de 350 hm3/año, a unos 550 hm3/año. Parte serían del trasvase "normal", y parte de la venta de las dotaciones de riego de Aranjuez, Estremera y Almoguera.
> 
> Probablemente, como hicieron en 2007 y 2008, "compren" aunque luego subvencione el Estado a oscuras el agua del Tajo, aunque no la necesiten, y la mantengan en Entrepeñas y Buendía para que no se llegue a la raya de los 400 hm3. Van a ser los amos del Tajo y van a poder hacer lo que quieran. Probablemente ya no sea necesario bajar de los 400 hm3, básicamente porque al Tajo no va a salir casi nada. Si fuera preciso, un decreto de sequía, y tiran del colchón hasta los 200 hm3 que es donde debe estar ahora la raya del cieno. Algo parecido a 1994, y nadie diría nada.
> 
> *Como digo el tinglado se está montando con una reducción brutal de las salidas al Tajo, que es lo importante. Ahora, si se fijan 10 m3/s en Talavera, las salidas globales de cabecera hacia el Tajo (manteniendo regadíos entre Bolarque y Aranjuez) deberían rondar los 450 hm3. Si se fijan 16 m3/s en Talavera, unos 550 hm3. Si quitamos regadíos y damos caudales con el Jarama, y se quita como ha hecho el plan del Tajo el caudal de Almoguera, con 100 hm3 "basta". De ahí lo que insiste la «Enmienda a la disposición final quinta (Nueva)», donde se acotan y se limitan perfectamente los desembalses hacia la propia cuenca del Tajo.*Primero el gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha transigió aceptando caudales bajísimos en Toledo y Talavera y el trasvase a Finisterre; ahora lo hace con las ventas de agua y el control real de la cabecera por los regantes de Murcia. Como digo, una rendición absoluta.
> 
> ¿Qué pasaría si no se vendiera el agua de los regantes y no llegara a ejecutarse el trasvase a Finisterre? Que el sistema explota. Entrepeñas y Buendía no aguantan. La clave es lo que salga de Bolarque hacia el Tajo. Y la clave siempre ha sido Talavera, un caudal ecológico de 20 m3/s que da garantías a todo el Tajo medio y a Aranjuez y a Toledo.
> ...


http://www.diariodetoledo.es/politic...enas-y-buendia

Como hemos comentado muchas veces, a la gente se la está lobotomizando con el aumento de 240 a 400 Hm3, que es una ridiculez, cuando lo verdaderamente importante es el manejo de los caudales bajo Bolarque.
* Por eso, se ha sacado del plan de cuenca, la medición en Almoguera, y por eso los regantes están como locos porque saquen los dos decretos que van a regular éste tema.*
El Tajo ya se lo han cargado, y lo que se va a hacer es un abuso, traición, desvío de río, o como se quiera llamar, porque es insoportable para una inteligencia medianamente normal.

 El ministro, ha aprendido de sus salidas de tono en la otra legislatura, pero desde luego está perpetuando y acentuando un atentado ecológico y a la ciudadanía ribereña de todo el Tajo de primera magnitud. Sólo espero que algún día lo pague, no por la justicia, que en eso no tengo esperanzas, sino reprochando y afeando su actuación las generaciones posteriores, que los libros de historia recojan sus actuaciones y se estudien como algo que nunca se debería haber hecho, algo así como se está dando cuenta a hora la gente del Acuífero 23.

Saludos, por decir algo. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (05-nov-2013)

----------


## Azakán

> http://www.diariodetoledo.es/politic...enas-y-buendia
>  El ministro, ha aprendido de sus salidas de tono en la otra legislatura, pero desde luego está perpetuando y acentuando un atentado ecológico y a la ciudadanía ribereña de todo el Tajo de primera magnitud. *Sólo espero que algún día lo pague, no por la justicia, que en eso no tengo esperanzas, sino reprochando y afeando su actuación las generaciones posteriores, que los libros de historia recojan sus actuaciones y se estudien como algo que nunca se debería haber hecho, algo así como se está dando cuenta a hora la gente del Acuífero 23.
> *
> Saludos, por decir algo. Miguel.


Amén. Y lo pagarán ellos y toda la panda de mercenarios y traidores que tienen detrás. Para la historia de la humanidad quedarán como auténtica escoria. No te quepa la menor duda.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Después de analizar las enmiendas al proyecto de ley de Evaluación de impacto ambiental, en que ha terminado chapuceramente deviniendo el memorándum del Tajo-Segura, la conclusión es clara: han ganado el trasvase Tajo-Segura y, sobre todo, los negocios ligados al agua trasvasada; y han perdido, y mucho, el Tajo y Castilla-La Mancha. Aquí lo único que sorprende a estas alturas es la presencia de Castilla-La Mancha en la fotografía de la infamia. Porque la rendición ha sido absoluta, sin concesiones. Si sumamos el memorándum al plan del Tajo, la suerte del Tajo está echada. Y esto lo sostiene aquí y donde sea alguien quien lleva cerca de tres décadas trabajando y estudiando el Tajo, y que sabe bien lo que dice.
> La escenificación del reparto del Tajo, donde se ningunea el proceso el legal planificador abierto todavía por la propia CHT, y donde dos comunidades sin territorio en el Tajo Murcia y Valencia se quedan con el Tajo, mientras las tres implicadas ríen y hacen de meros palmeros, será recordada como uno de los hitos de esa historia de la infamia del Tajo y de Castilla-La Mancha. Como bien dicen en Murcia, ni con el Caudillo y sus ministros tecnócratas consiguieron tanto. Ahora por fin tras 40 años lo han logrado. Tienen razón. Por fin el Tajo es suyo. Punto.
> Con el memorándum y la apertura de los bancos del agua, junto con el plan de cuenca a aprobar, los caudales irrisorios fijados en Toledo y Talavera de la Reina, así como el trasvase de aguas residuales del Jarama al embalse de Finisterre sobre el Algodor, el escenario que se le presenta al Tajo y a Toledo y Talavera, es aterrador. Y una cabecera gestionada siempre en el límite de los 400 hm3, con trasvases. Es aterrador, repito, y no exagero. Y con el Alberche condenado a terminar en las tuberías del Canal de Isabel II.
> Cospedal y su consejera de Fomento han terminado vendiendo al Tajo y traicionando a Castilla-La Mancha. No es algo nuevo: ya lo hizo Barreda hace casi una década con el también, ni siquiera innovan acuerdo histórico firmado entones con Narbona al comienzo de la era Zapatero. Ahora ha sido Cañete, el que sólo tiene c*j*nes para desguazar aún más el Tajo pero no para tocar el Ebro, faltaría más. Lo siento por el Tajo y por Castilla-La Mancha, somos el hazmerreír, nos vendemos por tres duros y encima reímos. Es muy triste.
> En las últimas tres semanas la Plataforma del Tajo ha presentado una queja de mil páginas a la Comisión Europea contra el Tajo-Segura y su impacto en la Red Natura 2000; una queja a la Defensora del Pueblo; y cien páginas de alegaciones al plan del Tajo. La Plataforma y la Red del Tajo trabajan a destajo. Como Viriato contra la SS Panzer. Piedras contra cañones. Contra todos. Pero con la razón y el Tajo por delante. Esto no ha terminado.


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...ss-panzer.html

Fuerte apoyo a la Plataforma del Tajo y a Redtajo.

 Dejando el Tajo sin agua, cambiándola por las alcantarillas madrileñas, bebiéndose Madrid el Alberche entero por no dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa y usar su derecho preferencial de ribereño sobre Entrepeñas y Buendía, se ha llegado a una situación lamentable, reprobable y sobre todo increíble.
Es increíble que mi admirado, el Excelentísimo Señor Ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Don Miguel Arias Cañete vaya a perpetrar lo que nadie pensaba que se iba a atrever a hacer, meter en una ley de medio ambiente un desvío que precisamente va en contra del Medio Ambiente.

 Y la actitud sumisa, servicial y súbdita de los presidente de Madrid, CLM y Extremadura es simplemente vomitiva.

 Miguel Ángel Sánchez, como siempre, impecable.

Saludos. Miguel

PD: Autocensuro una palabra de Miguel Angel por si acaso. Aunque si Don Camilo, Premio Nobel y laureado Académico lo viera, me correría a gorrazos y con razón.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Vengo leyendo desde el miércoles como no sin cierto alborozo se está celebrando el acuerdo al que han llegado los consejeros de cinco comunidades autónomas con el ministro de Agricultura para regular en el futuro el trasvase Tajo-Segura.
> 
>  Seguramente que para muchos ciudadanos, más allá de las distintas opiniones y declaraciones de los partidos políticos, a favor y en contra, este tema del trasvase no sea asunto que les importe mucho.
> 
>  Pero ahora pienso en los ciudadanos de los pueblos ribereños y sobre todo en los ciudadanos de Sacedón, entre los que me incluyo, porque los más mayores, vieron como las aguas del pantano de Entrepeñas anegaban buenas tierras de cultivo (hasta el cementerio tuvo que ser cambiado de sitio al ser inundado por las aguas),  como los vecinos de Santa María de Poyos y de La Isabela tuvieron que abandonar sus casas y porque los de mediana edad, entre los que me incluyo también, hemos vivido nuestra infancia rodeados de agua, con nuestro Mar de Castilla del que todos disfrutábamos y que le daba a la comarca buenos réditos en materia de turismo, hemos pescado renacuajos en el canal que unía los dos pantanos, hemos paseado con el agua a los pies de nuestro paseo marítimo y teníamos buenas urbanizaciones como Las Brisas, Las Anclas, Calas Verdes…
> 
> Pero…. ¡¡qué lástima¡¡ Llegó el trasvase y empezaron a bajar las aguas y ya ni siquiera un año de muchas lluvias consigue que nuestro pantano llegue a un punto aceptable de agua y el turismo fue desapareciendo, los pequeños negocios de la gente del pueblo fueron disminuyendo sus ventas y cerrando y el pueblo se fue empequeñeciendo y empobreciendo.
> 
>  Y ahora… nos vienen y nos dicen que es un éxito el garantizar una reserva de 400 Hm3, que supone un 16,41% de la capacidad de los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía juntos.
> ...


http://lacronica.net/frontend/lacron...gura-54166.htm

Quizás al que menos se le escucha es al ribereño a pié de río, embalse o desierto ahora.
Todos hablan, llegan a acuerdos, pero a gente como a Don José Miguel Benito Notario no se le hace ni caso. A ver si Cañete se da una vuelta por allí, no le darán yogures caducados, que no se preocupe.

 Por cierto, me acaban de soplar que si la cosa sigue así, Cañete puede ser el sucesor de otro fenómeno, Wert. ¿Qué mal han hecho los estudiantes de éste país para merecer semejante castigo?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Muy buena la entrada en el blog de Miguel Angel Sánchez, él, tiempo atrás,  estaba convencido de la buena voluntad de Cospedal, decía que no iba a las reuniones que desembocaron en el Memorandum para no darle oficialidad al tema, para dejar claro que Castilla la Mancha no le daba legitimidad a esas reuniones y no iba a aceptar nada que saliera de ellas. Yo, en su blog, le hacía ver los antecedentes de Cospedal que demuestran su falta de honorabilidad y honradez, pero al final quedé convencido con sus palabras (de Sánchez). Gran error, y ya lo hemos visto, al final Cospedal dejó el Tajo en manos de los regantes y sus aliados.

En cuanto al segundo artículo, me parece brillante, representa exactamente lo que pensamos en esa zona, aunque para muchos levantinos, de esos 400 Hm3 podría beber media Europa (la media Europa que dicen ellos que vive de sus tomates) la realidad es que es una cantidad ínfima para mantener el Tajo, para mantener la forma de vida de los habitantes de la zona de los pantanos, ¿pero eso que importa a estos levantinos, eso qué importa a los regantes?, todos conocemos su falta de solidaridad.

Sólamente echo de menos, en este segundo artículo, algún comentario a Cospedal, sí, la que dice que tener una reserva del 16% de los pantanos (que al final ni siquiera es tal), "soluciona los problemas de agua de Castilla la Mancha para siempre", que es algo "histórico", sí, esta misma Cospedal que reconocía públicamente que su partido en CLM había recibido 200.000 euros del PP central, de Bárcenas y  "que se trataba de una cantidad destinada a financiar la campaña de las elecciones municipales y autonómicas de ese año" (textual), para luego negar todo ante el Juez, decir que ella no sabía nada de ese dinero, echarle la culpa al Gerente, el cual, hace tres días ha dicho que firmó el recibí, pero que no era verdad, que no se recibió ese dienro pero que firmó por "miedo a perder el trabajo". 

[editado]

----------

Varanya (10-nov-2013)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tienes razón Nodoyuna, la caradura del episodio de los 200.000 euros, y la impunidad con la que están saliendo, les da fuerzas para desecar el Tajo como lo están haciendo.

Y no es sólo de ahora. En el grupo de Facebook Tajo Aranjuez, que está trabajando en serio a pesar de tener en contra a todas las autoridades, han publicado el gráfico de salidas hacia el Desvío frente a lo que han dejado bajar por el río:



 Es vergonzoso y si no tienes sangre de horchata, te tiene que hervir.

Saludos. Miguel.

*FIN AL DESVÍO DEL TAJO. FIN AL HIDROCOLONIALISMO EN CLM.* *IN MEMORIAN DE NODOYUNA.*

----------

Varanya (10-nov-2013)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ecologistas en Acción y la Plataforma en defensa del Tajo advirtieron ayer de que los regantes de Valencia y Murcia han metido «un gol por la escuadra» a los políticos y a la sociedad de Castilla-La Mancha y están a punto de conseguir que el trasvase Tajo-Segura sea «intocable» e ilimitado.
>  La jugada se compone de una compleja «arquitectura jurídica» que empieza a tejerse mañana miércoles, en el Senado, cuando acabe el trámite para presentar enmiendas a la ley de impacto ambiental a través de la cual va a incorporarse el memorándum del trasvase firmado por el Gobierno con cinco comunidades autónomas que, a su vez, altera otra cuatro leyes: la de aguas, la del plan hidrológico nacional y su modificación y la del régimen económico del trasvase. Además introduce una nueva normativa en la de impacto ambiental que da rango de ley a las normas de explotación del trasvase y exime a la infraestructura de ser sometida a evaluación de impacto. Es decir, la perpetúa.
>  Si la redacción del proyecto de ley no cambia, todo el agua que supere los famosos 400 hectómetros cúbicos de la reserva de cabecera, que se ha vendido como el gran éxito del borrador de plan de cuenca del Tajo, «se dará» a los grupos de intereses del Levante. Es, tal cual, lo que lee el portavoz de Ecologistas, Miguel Ángel Hernández, en las enmiendas.
>  De manera que todo el agua que el Tajo produzca por encima del mínimo de la reserva (se estima que otros 800 hectómetros cúbicos) irá directamente al acueducto y si Castilla-La Mancha quiere quedársela «será a cambio de una ingente cantidad de dinero».
> «Sin pasar por la caja registradora de los beneficiarios del trasvase no va a ser posible disponer de un solo litro de agua en esta cuenca, ni para regadío, ni para abastecimiento, ni para caudales ambientales. Pasamos por el forro las directivas europeas, la ley de aguas y les ofrecemos a estos señores ese derecho inalienable, porque va en una ley». Hernández recuerda que hasta hoy el trasvase es potestativo y depende de circunstancias que ahora se pretenden eliminar.
>  La cuestión es que la nueva ley consolida el derecho de los regantes a recibir el agua ‘excedentaria’ y que sean ellos los que la administren. La cuenca cedente se convierte en secundaria y la alteración tiene también importancia jurídica ya que según indica Alejandro Cano, de la plataforma del Tajo, hasta ahora los regantes de levante habían perdido todos sus recursos en los tribunales precisamente porque en la actual legislación no tienen el derecho sobre el agua que reclaman.
>  También se pregunta por qué tantas prisas en la tramitación cuando, por un lado, la norma que se debate no entrará en vigor hasta dentro de un año y, por otro, la Unión Europea prepara su propia directiva de impacto ambiental que modificará la nacional.
> 
>  Urgente. Los portavoces de las organizaciones que defienden el Tajo se quedan «boquiabiertos» con la pasividad de los políticos y de la sociedad y con la «sordina» que se ha impuesto en toda la región a este asunto.
> ...


http://www.latribunadetoledo.es/noti...uerza/trasvase

Tan grave es si se han enterado de esto y han consentido, como si no se han enterado.

Menudo políticos nos han tocado en Madrid y CLM, ambos con serias sospechas de corrupción y más preocupados por no meter la pata y que les metan en el talego que por defender los intereses de la tierra a la que representan.

Saludos. Miguel.

*FIN AL DESVÍO DEL TAJO. FIN AL HIDROCOLONIALISMO EN CLM.* *IN MEMORIAN DE NODOYUNA.*

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Me he acercado al río y hoy está sonriendo, creo que está orgulloso. Orgulloso de los ciudadanos de Aranjuez, de sus representantes por el acuerdo que han tomado; de las asociaciones por las reivindicaciones y acciones que están llevando a cabo y por todos los ciudadanos particulares y sus aportaciones, TODOS JUNTOS POR LA DEFENSA DEL TAJO.
> 
>  Como imagen una muestra de la unión del pueblo de Aranjuez cuando nos quieren tocar el río, es nuestra seña de identidad, amotinarnos ante el "enemigo".




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

 Así es como tiene que ser, dar caña sin desfallecer.

 Tenéis pocos medios, ninguna ayuda oficial. Los otros han tenido la llave de la caja, caja que luego hemos tenido que pagar todos los españoles.

Hay que acabar con ésta injusticia, atropello, vergüenza nacional, fraude de ley, la muerte de el río más largo de la Península Ibérica.

Se echa de menos a gente del Ebro, no ya mojándose los tobillos, que estaría bien, sino con apoyos. A ellos les toca pronto. Cañete está fijando el objetivo.

Saludos. Miguel.

*FIN AL DESVÍO DEL TAJO. FIN AL HIDROCOLONIALISMO EN CLM.* *IN MEMORIAN DE NODOYUNA.*

----------

Nodoyuna baneado (22-nov-2013)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Asociacion de Municipios Ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía queremos manifestar nuestro disgusto y contrariedad ante la negativa del Presidente de la Comisión de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente para que pudiésemos comparecer ante la misma hoy 19 de noviembre a la vez que lo hacía el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo Segura (SCRATS). 
> 
> 
> 
> La comparecencia por parte del SCRATS con el fin de exponer su situación supone una grave injusticia para nuestra Asocicacion, por la negativa a una comparecencia paralela. Nadie ignora que el agua que utilizan estos regantes es la que se trasvasa desde los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, por lo que, su desarrollo significa la condena a la miseria de nuestra zona, que ve como no puede utilizar el agua, y en cambio a ellos se les trasvasa a un precio cada vez menor. Situación que se agravará cuando se apruebe definitivamente por el Senado el Memorandun que con ellos había suscrito el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente que supone concederles derechos prioritarios sobre el agua de la cabecera del Tajo y que puedan mercadear con ella libremente.
> 
> Nos encontramos con una situación de colonialismo hidrológico que hace que los regantes se lleven el agua a una precio cada vez más bajo (acaba de aprobarse la tarifa de precios del agua trasvasada a precio inferior al que tenía, dejándola en 0,13 ctms/m3, cuando en nuestra zona se paga a 60 ctms/m3), y un volumen de agua imposible de trasvasar, pues mientras la cabecera recibe 772 Hm3 de media anual a ellos se les conceden 600 Hm3/año. Pronto nos podremos encontrar que el agua que bebamos recogida de la cuenca del Tajo, se la tengamos que comprar a los regantes levantinos.
> 
> Además, fruto de ese colonialismo, nos consideran ciudadanos de segunda, pues mientras ellos comparecen, se les aprueba su Memorandun al margen de la planificación, se les baja el precio del agua, a nosotros se nos quitan inversiones para cuestiones tan prioritarias como la red de abastecimiento a las poblaciones.
> ...


http://www.guadaque.com/tribuna-abie...-trasvase.html

 Yo añadiría la palabra humillación, asalto y ninguneo al título de ésta página, al servicio habitualmente de Cospedal, y que tanto ha defendido el acuerdo del trasvase hace poco.

Dos puntos a destacar:
-Sacar a los habitantes de la zona succionada de toda negociación y debate.
-Tremenda injusticia, como puse en el hilo correspondiente, por unos precios del m3 en Levante fuertemente subvencionados, mientras en la zona de origen cuesta 5 veces más.

 No sé qué más van a hacerles, ¿matarles?, ¿esclavizarles?.
Es increíble, la barbaridad que ésta gente está perpetrando.

Saludos. Miguel

*Fin al desvío del Tajo. Fin al hidrocolonialismo en clm.* *In memorian de Nodoyuna.*

----------

Nodoyuna baneado (22-nov-2013)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El Ayuntamiento de Aranjuez ha aprobado hoy en Pleno, por unanimidad de todos los grupos municipales -PP, PSOE, IU y Acipa-, una propuesta institucional para solicitar la retirada del Memorándum del trasvase Tajo-Segura, suscrito por cinco comunidades autónomas, entre ellas Madrid.
> 
> El documento será remitido a la Asamblea de Madrid, a los gobiernos de las comunidades autónomas firmantes -Madrid, Castilla La Mancha, Extremadura, Murcia y Comunidad Valencia-, al Congreso de los Diputados y al Senado, donde el memorándum será debatido mañana dentro de la ley de Evaluación Ambiental.
> 
> La alcaldesa de la ciudad, María José Martínez, ha calificado el acuerdo suscrito entre los grupos políticos de histórico.
> "Puedo decir que esta propuesta es la más contundente que hemos aprobado en la historia de la democracia de Aranjuez. Estoy convencida de que todos los ribereños se sienten identificados con ella y que si tuvieran que votar uno por uno, la suscribirían", ha asegurado Martínez.
> La propuesta ha sido presentada a instancias de los socialistas ribereños y se ha transformado en institucional al compartir los objetivos todos los grupos municipales.
> La portavoz del PSOE, Cristina Moreno, ha manifestado que "la propuesta se presenta en el momento más oportuno, cuando se está debatiendo el Memorándum en el Senado, y tras haberse rechazado las alegaciones al Plan de Cuenca presentadas por la Asamblea del Tajo de Aranjuez".
> El concejal de Medio Ambiente, José González, ha explicado que la propuesta contiene catorce puntos, entre los que destacan la solicitud de un caudal ecológico de 10,5 metros cúbicos por segundo a su paso por Aranjuez y la garantía del mantenimiento del Paisaje Cultural Patrimonio de la Humanidad.
> ...


http://www.madridactual.es/201311205...m-del-trasvase

Como se apresura la alcaldesa cuando ve que se está movilizando su pueblo y le peligra la poltrona. Resulta que la conoce una hija mía, fueron compañeras en la Facultad de Derecho.
 Me ha comentado mi hija que le dieron un premio nacional por defender el patrimonio Histórico o algo similar. Vamos a ver si el Tajo, que igualmente es Patrimonio Histórico lo defiende también, o en lugar de premio se lleva un suspenso.

 Ya veremos.

Saludos. Miguel.


*Fin al desvío del Tajo. Fin al hidrocolonialismo en CLM.* *In memorian de Nodoyuna.*

----------

Nodoyuna baneado (22-nov-2013)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hace unos meses se discutía el porcentaje de agua que proviene del Tajo, en el total de agua disponible en la cuenca del Segura. La verdad es que era un concepto difícil de precisar por la opacidad mostrada y por la tremenda exageración en las cifras de las personas dependientes laboralmente del agua del Tajo, abastecidas en agua de grifo y en riego; además de unas enormemente exageradas cifras de aportación al PIB de la agricultura generada con dicha agua. Todo ello quedó perfectamente demostrado con las cifras oficiales del INE, desmontando así el principal argumento utilizado.

Ahora, me han enviado un artículo realizado por la UMU (Universidad de Murcia) que analiza el clima de la Región desde hace 400 años, junto al de otra población en América del Sur. Los datos son interesantes, y a los que somos curiosos, nos agrada leer textos tan atractivos como éste. 
Uno de los párrafos, en un momento en que se habla del agua disponible en la región, dice lo siguiente:



> * "Anteriormente a 2004, en torno al 40 % de los recursos disponibles de agua en Murcia venían del Trasvase del Tajo, pero ahora se ha reducido la dependencia de estos caudales y sólo en torno al 15-18% de los recursos disponibles proviene del Tajo"*


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201401...401111047.html
En éste caso lo dice la Universidad de Murcia.

Faltaría por incluir las partes de Alicante y Almería, aunque, teniendo en cuenta que Murcia es el mayor beneficiario, está claro.

Saludos. Miguel.

*Fin al desvío del Tajo. Fin al hidrocolonialismo en CLM.* *In memorian de Nodoyuna.*

----------

Nodoyuna banneado (17-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Más preocupados en Murcia que en la zona...




> Los usuarios del Trasvase Tajo-Segura han empezado el año mirando al cielo. Los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía han tenido uno de los peores otoños de los últimos veinte años debido a la escasa entrada de agua, de tal forma que entre octubre y diciembre sólo recogieron 86,2 hectómetros, el tercer peor registro desde el año 1993, según datos facilitados por el Ministerio y del Sindicato Central de Regantes. 
> 
> Su presidente, José Manuel Claver, señaló que la evolución de la cabecera ha sido mala en el arranque del año hidrológico. Las lluvias que han acompañado el inicio del 2014 han mejorado la situación, de tal forma que las reservas se han incrementando en 40 hectómetros en los últimos días. 
> 
> Los peores otoños en la cabecera fueron los de los años 2005 y 2007. El Sistema de Entrepeñas y Buendía almacenaba ayer 703 hectómetros cúbicos, el 28,41% de la capacidad total. La reserva intocable se incrementará de 240 a 272 hectómetros con la ley aprobada en diciembre. Debe alcanzar los 400 en un plazo de cinco años. 
> 
> *Los regantes apuntan que necesitan una primavera lluviosa para poder disponer de todos los caudales que necesiten, sobre todo en un escenario marcado por las nuevas reglas de explotación. Claver espera que, como mínimo, el volumen que entre sea el mismo que salga en dirección al Segura. 
> *
> *La explotación de la cabecera estará condicionada por los dos reales decretos que prepara el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que marcará qué caudales se pueden derivar en circunstancias hidrológicas excepcionales. Los usuarios quieren que se aprueben este mismo mes. Mientras tanto se aplicarán las reglas actuales.
> *


http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/201401...-20140114.html

Resalto dos textos, uno en rojo y otro en azul.
 En cuanto el texto en rojo, Claver ya ni se molesta en disimular, como *"mínimo lo que entre"* dice con toda la cara y se queda tan ancho.
Y en cuanto al texto en azul, ya hace referencia al auténtico cuchillo que le van a meter al Tajo en toda la garganta, los dos decretos con las normas a aplicar cuando a ellos les parezca poca agua que no se han atrevido a meter ni en el mutilado plan de cuenca ni en la vergonzosa ley en la que han colado el memorándum.
 No sé si Cospedal ahora seguirá defendiendo sin caérsele la cara a trozos de vergüenza el auténtico expolio al que se ve sometido el río Tajo.

Saludos, por decir algo. Miguel.

*Fin al desvío del Tajo. Fin al hidrocolonialismo en CLM.* *In memorian de Nodoyuna.*
Nodoyuna, cada vez tienes más razón.

----------

Nodoyuna banneado (17-ene-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Querido amigo, a la Cospedal, no se le puede caer la cara de verguenza, por que no la tiene, abrazos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

93 m3/seg entrándole al sistema de cabecera, ignoro lo que entrará por el pequeño río Jabalera a Bolarque, pero procuraré informarme, ya me han dicho que está entrando bien.
Y de los 93, sólo le sueltan 7 m3/seg, la diferencia entre los 6 que salgan de Bolarque, ni una gota más y los 7 debe de estar en la aportación del Arroyo Baduje en Zorita, que es constante y otros arroyejos varios, además de las aguas residuales de los pueblos de la zona.

 Yo no digo que le suelten los 93, ni 50, pero qué menos que *20 m3/seg.* para que se puedan limpiar las márgens y el cauce de sedimentos y no se canalice aún más el río.

 Ya me gustaría ver como se pondría la gente si el Ebro en Zaragoza, el Guadiana en Badajoz o el Guadalquivir en Córdoba o Sevilla bajase en épocas de abundancia con un chorro ridículo.

 Es indignante.

Saludos. Miguel.


*Fin al desvío del Tajo. Fin al hidrocolonialismo en CLM.* *In memorian de Nodoyuna.*

----------

Varanya (17-feb-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Han cortado el trasvase segun el SAIH.  Esperemos que les den un respiro al menos hasta Junio para que se puedan recuperar.

Alarcón con más agua que Buendia y Entrepeñas juntos....

Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Una de las leyes que cambiaron fue la que impedía guardar agua proveniente del Tajo Segura para utilizar cuando les plazca, el año pasado ya se llevaron agua y la dejaron en Alarcon, deben de estar haciendo lo mismo, al fin y al cabo los regantes murcianos son los dueños del agua del Tajo, pueden hacer lo que quieran. 
Lo que no os dais cuenta es que si ha entrado en vigor lo del memorandum ese ya no vamos a tener ninguna temporada sin trasvase, eso de dar un respiro que dices ya no va a pasar ahora todos los meses dependiendo de la cantidad de agua que tienen en entrepeñas y buendia se llevarán aunque no les haga falta. La guardaran en alarcon y ya esta. Parece increible que esto sea asi que hayan machacado una comarca y un rio como este. Que hayan dejado a Toledo sin su señal de identidad por el interes de unos cuantos murcianos. Estamos hasta los ... pero mucho mucho lo que pasa es que yo veo un cambio de actitud grande esta vez, es de tal magnitud el atropello, el robo de esta gente, es tan descarado esta vez que me temo que la cosa va a estallar

----------


## Rafael

Amigo si tienen poder para llevarse el agua cuando quieran de Alarcón...ten en cuenta que también lo harían de Bolarque....el tema esta en que mandan el agua hacia Alarcón dependiendo si están generando mas o menos electricidad en la central reversible de Bolarque...y cuando la electricidad esta mas barata...aquí es todo la pasta...y fue por esto por lo que cambiaron la ley....los murcianos como tu llamas a todo el que usa el agua del trasvase aunque sean de Almeria, Crevillente,  o de Agramon y los demás españolitos aquí pintan poco....

----------


## No Registrado

ya ya la electricidad... Se han cambiado todas las leyes referentes al "trasvase" (robo de agua) porque quien manda son los regantes MURCIANOS, y ahora van a por las reglas de explotación y decretos de sequía... será la electricidad. Ya ya no es sólo murcia pero el tema es que mayoritariamente va el agua a murcia aunque sabemos que no es solo murcia pero es lo mas importante y por eso he puesto murcia y si es verdad que la gente del tajo que somos españoles tambien no pintamos nada de nada

----------


## No Registrado

http://www.diariocritico.com/castill...alarcon/432780

En el otro lado de la balanza, se continúa con el vaciado de Entrepeñas y Buendía por parte del Ministerio.La plataforma que cree que "el objetivo" es que "estén lo más vacíos posible, porque no se entiende de otra manera la aprobación hace una semana de un trasvase de 228 hm3, aplicando a rajatabla la draconiana e injusta -con el Tajo- regla de explotación del Tajo-Segura, cuando se sabe que el consumo "real" va a ser mucho menor".

También demandan un control "exhaustivo" del uso de Alarcón en el río Júcar como almacén de agua del Tajo. Explican que "si el agua del trasvase no se consume, no puede estar "guardada" en Alarcón para cuando interese" 


pero la culpa es la electricidad nunca es culpa de los murcianos & co.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Una foto para los que se les haya negado el derecho de conocer una riada en Aranjuez. 10-03-1947. Hay más.
Un río vivo tiene avenidas que amplían y mantienen el cauce, lo limpian y mantienen la biodiversidad. El mejor ejemplo de río muerto es como está el Tajo en Aranjuez desde 1980.

https://www.facebook.com/tajo.aranjuez

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (17-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Estoy casi de acuerdo con lo que dice Miguel (sobre las riadas), pero esto es como una moneda, siempre tiene dos caras. Y si queremos ser ecuánimes y ver el tema en su conjunto, hay que tener presente la otra cara de las riadas.
Y, desgraciadamente, es esta:
Saludos

----------


## Luján

Con la preparación adecuada, eso no ocurre. Menos aún si las riadas son previstas e informadas.

No creo que se esté hablando de hacer que bajen 3700 m3/s (pico calculado aproximado de la Riuà de Valencia), pero sí de que de vez en cuando pasen "alguno" más de esos míseros 6 m3/s.

¿Un buen número sería, por ejemplo, 600 m3/s? Pregunto porque no conozco el Tajo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los desembalses controlados simulando riadas naturales es algo que se hace ya de forma habitual en zonas tan emblemáticas como la presa Hoover. Precisamente ayer estuve viendo un documental creo que de NatGeo en el que el actor de Cheer´s que se ha convertido en el defensor del río Colorado (los americanos son proclives a explicar las cosas con una cara conocida aunque detrás haya un equipo de técnicos, y es una buena estrategia), explica como tras utilizarse ésta técnica se han recuperado en un 70% (con fotos) las playas aluviales, el cauce, etc..., que son vitales para el desarrollo de mamíferos, peces insectos y toda la fauna que vive en y del río. Además de limpiar las orillas de un exceso de vegetación.
En el caso del Tajo, no sé qué caudal sería necesario para hacer algo similar. En todo caso no es necesario que sea algo brutal.Pero si su caudal medio antes del trasvase y de los embalses podía estar entre 28 y 40 m3 seg. más bien cerca de lo primero, si se multiplicara por 10 tendríamos alrededor de 300-350 m3/seg. Es una simple deducción sin ningún tipo de criterio científico, que no lo soy. Pero cualquier biólogo con conocimientos de la zona y en equipo con un hidrólogo, seguro que en poco tiempo son capaces de deducirlo.
 No hace falta que muera nadie. En España hay una ignorancia atroz con las riadas. Igual que cuando yo era jovencillo se calificaban los humedales como zonas insalubres, de forma interesada por quien quería reconvertirlos en casas; y eso se utilizaba entre otras cosas para destrozar los Ojos, las ahora recuperadas Lagunas de Villafáfila en Zamora, un sin fin de humedales costeros en el arco mediterráneo, etc...
 Esa ignorancia es la misma que existe de cara a las riadas naturales. La gente confunde una crecida repentina (como las que se hablaba hace poco en el foro, debidas a desembalses brutales como los que se producen en Puente del Arzobispo y que os invito a experimentar para que los incrédulos crean), y una crecida como la de Biescas (cuyo desastre fue hacer un camping en un cono de deyección), con las crecidas naturales del tipo de las que vemos con la mayor naturalidad (v.l.r.) en el resto de ríos españoles: Guadalquivir, Guadiana, Miño, etc... la crecida no es repentina, sino que es progresiva. Y siendo controlada, se puede hacer todo lo progresiva que se quiera.
Nunca el río se va a llevar por delante una casa o una granja que no está construida donde no debe, como se ha podido ver en el Pirineo recientemente.
 Un buen documento gráfico tenemos aquí con las riadas, diría que casi anuales del Guadiana en Badajoz. hacen que el río se mantenga amplio y más o menos limpio en cuanto a vegetación.

 Ahora precisamente se va a gastar una cantidad de varios cientos de miles de euros de forma inútil (seguro que alguno trinca) en intentar que el cauce del Tajo en Aranjuez no se encajone, cuando lo más barato y realmente efectivo es hacer éstas riadas controladas. El río, de manera natural está abandonando un cauce igualmente natural de 7 veces más agua a uno pequeño, y ha elaborado un canal adaptándose al agua que le dejan y a la forma en que se la dejan, es decir, 6 m3/seg.

Esa foto que pongo, es la de la presa del jardín de la isla, bien, los miembros de Piragüismo Aranjuez, aseguran que está totalmente anegada de lodo, es decir, que aguas arriba del dique tocas el fondo de pie y te hundes en el mismo como es evidente.

 Este grupo de fotos, sacado también del Tajo-Aranjuez de Facebook, corresponden a 4 instantáneas del mismo lugar en distintos años, y son de la presa que sigue más abajo a la de la foto que he subido antes (también de ellos), en concreto la que está en Rancho Grande, una de las magníficas playas fluviales que tenía la localidad antes del trasvase y que ahora se han perdido:

*1960*


*1980*


*1998*


*2010*


Si os fijáis, aparte de bañarse o no, lo importante que muestran éstas fotos, es cómo la pérdida de caudal a un 20% de lo normal, y privado de riadas naturales, ha hecho que el cauce se invada por vegetación y maleza, haciendo al mismo tiempo que el lodo se quede en el mismo y que se canalice, es decir, el cauce se difumina y se pierde.
 Y esas fechas marcan una evolución, pero que se convierte en drástica con la puesta en marcha del trasvase, auténtica puntilla del Tajo.
También, si os fijáis, has "estrechado" el vertido de la presa con unos muretes de hormigón ya en 1998 (no sé desde cuando estaría) para concentrar el escaso agua que les llega.

Bueno, creo que la exposición es clara y que todos los ribereños se debían preocupar por el estado del río. Mucha gente no es consciente, e incluso les da igual, pero estoy seguro de que si recibieran las informaciones, cambiarían de opinión y no mostrarían la apatía que reina ahora mismo. Y en expandir las informaciones son fundamentales los poderes públicos; y éstos los ocultan o no los promueven (en Aranjuez, si la alcaldesa o alcalde lo hacen, su jefe Ignacio González les fulmina), incluso niegan recintos públicos para que las asociaciones y plataformas expongan lo que está ocurriendo como ha pasado hace poco), mientras en Levante, el SCARTS, la extinta Agencia del Agua, etc... con dinero público mantienen una enorme y magnífica maquinaria propagandística.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

embalses al 100% (15-feb-2014),Varanya (17-feb-2014)

----------


## cantarin

Simplemente sin palabras. Una imagen vale más que 1000 palabras. No hay derecho.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *El Grupo Municipal de Acipa asegura que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo ha rechazado las alegaciones que pedían incrementar el caudal mínimo ecológico del río Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez "evidenciando una vez más su pleno sometimiento a la cuenca del Segura".*
> Una semana después de que el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT) visitara Aranjuez para presentar un programa de mejoras en el río, Acipa ha manifestado que "esa inversión no sería necesaria si el Tajo llevara agua, ya que el propio caudal limpiaría las márgenes".
>  Acipa ha expuesto que la CHT rechazó las alegaciones en noviembre de 2013 para dotar al caudal de mayor cantidad que los 6 m3/s establecidos debido al "compromiso de mantenimiento del Trasvase Tajo-Segura".
> Las 12.000 alegaciones presentadas por Ayuntamientos, partidos políticos, colectivos ecologistas, asociaciones y ciudadanos han sido respondidas en un documento "que evidencia aún más el vasallaje de aquellos teóricamente encargados de velar por el Tajo con respecto a la Cuenca del Segura. De esta forma, se rechaza la elevación del caudal mínimo del Tajo a los 10,5 m3/s que solicitaban borradores anteriores y se deja finalmente en los pírricos 6 m3/s 
> reconociendo que `es necesario hacer un seguimiento de los caudales en el tiempo para poder fijar un caudal ecológico adecuado´. Es decir, que 35 años de expolio continuado no han supuesto ser suficiente banco de pruebas para comprobar que el Paisaje de Aranjuez está en peligro con un caudal tan exiguo", ha manifestado la agrupación independiente.
> Acipa insiste en que "el caudal mínimo en Aranjuez no puede aumentar porque de lo contrario no podría beneficiarse una cuenca ajena. Así en las últimas semanas hemos podido comprobar como a pesar de las lluvias pasaban por Aranjuez unos 6 m3/s y en el Trasvase 20 m3/s".
> "Para la CHT" -ha continuado Acipa- "El Trasvase ni siquiera condiciona la nefasta calidad de las aguas de nuestro río, puesto que los problemas de contaminación dependen casi en exclusiva de la contaminación procedente del área de Madrid. Se supone que reducir hasta cinco veces el caudal histórico del Tajo en Aranjuez no tiene mayor consideración a la hora de concentrar contaminantes e insoportables niveles de contaminación bacteriana. Todo un ejercicio de irresponsabilidad".
> Pilar Quintana, portavoz de Acipa, ha declarado "la visita del presidente de la CHT ha anunciado otra vez cuantiosas inversiones por valor de más de 30 millones de euros (muchas de ellas anunciadas desde 2010 y casualmente resucitadas cada vez que tocan elecciones) y en ningún momento se ha oído a la alcaldesa ni a su concejal de Medioambiente quejarse por el rechazo de prácticamente todas las alegaciones presentadas, ni siquiera por las presentadas por el Ayuntamiento de Aranjuez".
> "El río Tajo necesita ser eso mismo: un río con agua con caudal circulante y no una charca que acumule más sedimentos y acabe ahogada por el carrizal. No harían falta 200.000 euros en una labor que es propia del caudal. Mucho nos tememos que desde el Gobierno Municipal una vez más no se han defendido los intereses de Aranjuez y de nuestro Río Tajo  y prueba de ello fue el domingo pasado que el concejal de Deportes pidiera al club de piragüismo retirar la pancarta de la plataforma en defensa del Tajo que tan `sólo´ decía `Por un Tajo Vivo´".


http://www.campeonesaranjuez.com/201...cion-esta.html

La CHT vuelve a mentir de nuevo. Decir que la pésima calidad del agua en Aranjuez no es consecuencia del trasvase es mentir. Si el trasvase no existiera, la calidad del agua sería mucho mayor.
De nuevo tiene que ser una asociación ciudadana independiente quien levante la voz, más bien aglutine la opinión de la mayoría de los arancetanos. 

Es vergonzosa la sumisión de la CHT a los regantes del Segura, una falta de moralidad impresionante. Deberían dimitir por vergüenza, pero lo que hacen es seguir en la poltrona.

De todas formas, no sé por que se sigue llamando CHT, debería de llamarse CHJA (Confederación Hidrográfica del Jarama, para distinguirla de la del Júcar).

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy se ha puesto en marcha de nuevo el Desvío. Lo que no sé es si es una prueba, algo puntual o el comienzo del envío de los 228 Hm3 hasta Octubre. Pero ahora mismo están bajando 12,52 m2/seg.

AGUA VAAAAA!!!!!


Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Pues tal como están los embalses del Segura es una atrocidad y de analfabetos funcionales, hacer un trasvase ahora. Si están a punto de desembalsar.....  Por favor, si algún responsable lee ésto que actúe con sentido común.  

Miguel, también puede ser para abastecimiento de los pueblos de la tubería manchega famosa que utilizan parte de la infraestructura del trasvase.

----------


## Mancheguillo

> Pues tal como están los embalses del Segura es una atrocidad y de analfabetos funcionales, hacer un trasvase ahora. Si están a punto de desembalsar.....  Por favor, si algún responsable lee ésto que actúe con sentido común.  
> 
> Miguel, también puede ser para abastecimiento de los pueblos de la tubería manchega famosa que utilizan parte de la infraestructura del trasvase.


Buenos días!!Vivo en Campo de Criptana (Ciudad Real), la tubería manchega como la llamas pasa a 4 km. de aquí, y efectivamente se hizo para abastecimiento humano de esta zona y para aportar caudal a las Tablas de Daimiel, en ambos casos, en épocas de sequía extrema, pero a día de hoy creo que sólo se utilizó en la última sequía para derivar agua a las Tablas. Hasta donde yo sé, para consumo humano nunca, xq el nivel del acuífero 23 que es el que nos abastece los pozos ahora mismo está en máximos. 
Por cierto, ésta es otra de las obras absurdas e innecesarias  que han venido haciendo en los últimos tiempos.
Dicho esto, comentar que efectivamente se ha comenzado a trasvasar agua para los murcianos desde el embalse de Alarcón, lo podéis mirar en la página de la CH del Júcar en aforos, hace dos días el caudal de salida del aforo del embalse era de 2,85 m3/s y desde ayer es de 19 m3/s. Y es obvio que casi la totalidad de esta agua se deriva por el acueducto, porque aguas abajo en el siguiente aforo del río Júcar que se encuentra en El Picazo el nivel del caudal es de 2,60 m3/s.
Hay que hacerlo por decreto por lo visto!!

----------


## Mancheguillo

Son incomprensibles estos trasvases, estando la cuenca del Segura al 73%.
Qué afán por acumular agua!!

----------


## No Registrado

De Entrepeñas y Buendía tambien están saliendo 16 m3/seg por lo visto.
Abrieron el grifo de nuevo cuando lo almacenado en E+B es RIDÍCULO en comparación casi con cualquiera de los embalses del resto del país...
RIO TAJO VIVO
https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *A partir de ahora el umbral mínimo no trasvasable por el Acueducto Tajo-Segura se establece de manera permanente en 400 hm3, según la Ley 21/2013, de 9 diciembre, de Evaluación Ambiental* 
> Comisaría de Aguas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente certifica que en el día de hoy, 8 de marzo de 2014, se ha alcanzado un volumen embalsado conjunto en Entrepeñas y Buendía de 900 hm3, por lo que en cumplimiento de la Ley 21/2013, de 9 de diciembre, de Evaluación Ambiental queda automáticamente establecido el umbral mínimo no trasvasable de 400 hm3 de manera permanente. 
> 
> Efectivamente, el punto 3 de la disposición transitoria segunda de la mencionada Ley de Evaluación Ambiental, que establece el régimen transitorio de la modificación de la Ley 10/2001, de 5 de julio, del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, en su disposición adicional tercera, referida a los umbrales mínimos no trasvasables, dispone que “si en el inicio o en cualquier momento del período transitorio se alcanzase un nivel de existencias embalsadas de 900 hectómetros cúbicos, tanto el nuevo nivel de referencia de 400 hectómetros cúbicos como la curva de condiciones excepcionales entrarían en vigor de forma inmediata”.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/trasvas...inimo-no-trasv

Ahora es cuando se va a ver lo ridícula que es la medida por las que tantas fotos se han hecho y tanto han cacareado.
Mientras, éstos días atrás, en Aranjuez 3,2 m3/seg. Casi la mitad del mínimo (que ya es muy mínimo) que marca la ley.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

Pues...siento decirte que esos 400Hm3 es en 5 años...
Este año seguirá en 240 Hm3 y cada año se irá aumentando en 30 Hm3 hasta llegar a los 400 Hm3 , pero REVISABLES. Es decir , que si hay sequía en el Segura (que ahora no la hay) como tal, aunque sea para riego, si llega el Consejo de Ministros y te aprueba un trasvase por cualquier motivo, te lo comes y sin protestar...
Eso es en nuevo "Plan Cospedal"

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues...siento decirte que esos 400Hm3 es en 5 años...
> Este año seguirá en 240 Hm3 y cada año se irá aumentando en 30 Hm3 hasta llegar a los 400 Hm3 , pero REVISABLES. Es decir , que si hay sequía en el Segura (que ahora no la hay) como tal, aunque sea para riego, si llega el Consejo de Ministros y te aprueba un trasvase por cualquier motivo, te lo comes y sin protestar...
> Eso es en nuevo "Plan Cospedal"


 No, el límite de 400 Hm3 ya se ha establecido, automáticamente al superar los 900, ya no hace falta subirlo poco a poco en 5 años. Lo dice claramente la noticia. Por eso digo que ahora se va a ver lo ridículo que es ese límite.
 La sequía la van a regular los dos decretos que está elaborando el "amigo" Cañete con la mirada para el otro lado de la Cospedal.
Ni siquiera va a hacer falta que el gobierno apruebe esos trasvases.
Grifo abierto y agua a discreción.

 Como dices, el nuevo Plan Cospedal: dejar al Tajo y a los ribereños cono el c*l* al aire.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No RegistradoCARUSO

Hola el tan manido tema del trabase del segura, todos tenemos derecho al agua, pero ¿ por que no se trasvasa del duero y del ebro a buendia?, asi todos seriamos solidarios, el pp tenia el del ebro a punto, pero llego zapatero (como llego) y se paralizo. Por que en esta nueva legislatura del pp no se ha retomado el tema, (misterio a resolver) si alquien lo sabe, por favor que me informe.

----------


## No Registrado

> Hola el tan manido tema del trabase del segura, todos tenemos derecho al agua, pero ¿ por que no se trasvasa del duero y del ebro a buendia?, asi todos seriamos solidarios, el pp tenia el del ebro a punto, pero llego zapatero (como llego) y se paralizo. Por que en esta nueva legislatura del pp no se ha retomado el tema, (misterio a resolver) si alquien lo sabe, por favor que me informe.


Porque sería literalmente "vestir un Santo para desvestir otro Santo"...
La sed murciana no entiende de cantidades trasvasables ni lo que significa esquilmar una cuenca en favor de otra.

----------


## Rafael

El tema del trasvase del Ebro lo paralizaron con la promesa de desaladoras que valen una autentica pasta y con el precio que ha tomado la luz....cada dia el tema de los trasvases volverán con su gente a favor o en contra...eso dependerá del gobierno de turno y no en absoluto porque en algún estatuto de autononia lo diga...como el de Aragon...ya que también en el de Andalucia decía lo del manejo del Guadalquivir que pasa un 99% por Andalucia y una vez ya transferido llegaron los del costitucional y dijo de quien era el agua que circula y esta estancada en España....es lo que hay guste o no...

----------


## No Registrado

> El tema del trasvase del Ebro lo paralizaron con la promesa de desaladoras que valen una autentica pasta y con el precio que ha tomado la luz....cada dia el tema de los trasvases volverán con su gente a favor o en contra...eso dependerá del gobierno de turno y no en absoluto porque en algún estatuto de autononia lo diga...como el de Aragon...ya que también en el de Andalucia decía lo del manejo del Guadalquivir que pasa un 99% por Andalucia y una vez ya transferido llegaron los del costitucional y dijo de quien era el agua que circula y esta estancada en España....es lo que hay guste o no...


El tema del trasvase del Ebro lo pararon porque la gente de la zona se levantó, con las inmensas protestas que hubo en Aragón y Cataluña, evidentemente no estaban dispuestos a que les robaran el río como ha pasado con el Tajo. El trasvase Tajo Segura tiene unos bombeos salvajes que necesitan una gran cantidad de energía tambien, pero claro les pagamos el agua todos los españoles al estar totalmente subvencionada, ¿como van a querer desaladoras?
En cuanto a los que quieren y los que no... yo los dividiría en los insolidarios que les importa un bledo el vecino y los vecinos a los que les roban el agua, que evidentemente no están por la labor.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Rafael, creo que la afirmación que haces sobre el coste de las desaladoras no es correcta, y cito el mensaje que hace poco puso F.Lázaro en éste foro.:



> Acabo de encontrar un documento en que se esclarifican punto por punto los costes estimados reales del hipotético Trasvase del Ebro.
> 
> Para verlo mejor, he pasado los datos a Excel y creado una tabla mucho más clara que la que viene en el documento:
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.chguadalquivir.es/export/...asvaseEbro.pdf
> 
> En el documento están expuestos todos los datos justificativos de los cálculos... no los he puesto aquí porque el hilo sería enorme.
> 
> ...


Si el trasvase del Tajo no estuviera subvencionado, no sería rentable bajo ningún concepto.

Al no registrado Carusso, decirle que si el partido en el gobierno se ha olvidado del trasvase del Ebro en su programa electoral, a lo mejor es porque desde la UE ya le dejaron claro que nanay, y que de financiación ná de ná ya a primero del 2000, cuando gobernaban anteriormente. También, si conoces alguna ilegalidad en como ganó las elecciones uno u otro presidente, lo mejor es que lo denuncies en el juzgado de guardia.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Rafael (14-mar-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

> Hola el tan manido tema del trabase del segura, todos tenemos derecho al agua, pero ¿ por que no se trasvasa del duero y del ebro a buendia?, asi todos seriamos solidarios, el pp tenia el del ebro a punto, pero llego zapatero (como llego) y se paralizo. Por que en esta nueva legislatura del pp no se ha retomado el tema, (misterio a resolver) si alquien lo sabe, por favor que me informe.


Ya se ve en este mensaje de que vas, con el PP hasta la muerte, como si fuera un equipo de futbol, entonces es muy dificil explicarte que cuando se llevan toda el agua a Murcia (+ del 100% del agua que entra en Entepeñas y Buendia), los insolidarios son los murcianos. Y ya que eres tan del PP investiga lo que ha dicho Rudi por ejemplo del trasvase del Ebro....

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Si Castilla-La Mancha fuera una región normal, no podría ocurrir lo que pasa con el Tajo. Pero Castilla-La Mancha no es una región normal, ni siquiera es una región, sólo mero cajón de sastre de lo que sobraba en otro lado u otros no querían. Así, llegados a éstas, el ministerio de Medio Ambiente que de momento capitanea Cañete, ha decidido privatizar el Tajo, regalárselo a los intereses empresariales y especulativos de los regantes murcianos, y aquí no pasa nada. Es más, mientras, María Dolores de Cospedal, secretaria nacional del Partido Popular por vocación,y presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha a tiempo parcial y escurrido, deja hacer y permite el expolio, y manda a los corifeos habituales a loar los triunfos de su inexistente política de aguas. Otro botón del descosido: ahí está el plan del Júcar, refrendado ayer por el Consejo Nacional del Agua, donde Castilla-La Mancha sólo recibe las sobras del festín valenciano. Todo un triunfo. Otro.
> 
> El Tajo siempre ha sido desde los tiempos del virrey Bono un inmenso cromo que cambiar por las ambiciones de turno. Ahora, sumando el plan del Tajo, el memorándum y el decreto de gestión del Tajo-Segura refrendado ayer por el Consejo Nacional del Agua, se consuma definitivamente la capitulación de Castilla-La Mancha, que acepta sin rechistar dejar en precario sus abastecimientos y regadíos, y conformarse cuando los haya con unos caudales míseros en Toledo y Talavera de la Reina. Cañete y Cospedal han actuado al dictado de los regantes de Murcia, del todopoderoso sindicato de regantes del Tajo-Segura. Es, permítanme ustedes, una pena y un error descomunal. Pero sobre todo,la constatación de que Castilla-La Mancha no pinta nada, y que, al final, a esta región y a sus intereses no los defiende ni Dios. 
> 
> Así que ahora ustedes escucharán a los voceros habituales loar los logros de nuestra presidenta en el agua y tal. Pero la verdad se marcha todos los días a Murcia, vía trasvase blindado ya para mucho tiempo por los decretos aplaudidos y compartidos por el gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha. Más transparente que esa verdad, sólo el agua del trasvase.


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...-del-tajo.html

Miguel Ángel Sánchez poniendo como siempre los puntos sobre las íes. Llamando al pan pan y al vino vino. Alguno dirá que siempre quiere llevar razón, pero la verdad es que la lleva.
Fuerza Miguel Ángel.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Alcarreño_nodriza

No sé si os habéis dado cuenta que la primera provincia con menos agua es Almeria, la siguiente es Murcia y que casualidad que la siguiente es Guadalajara, la 3ª provincia de España que menos agua tiene, es la que tiene que ir repartiéndola...
de verdad que no entiendo nada¡¡

Almeria	231	32	(13.85%)	-2	(-0.87%)
Murcia	149	58	(38.93%)	1	(0.67%)
Guadalajara2931 1193(40.70%)	0	(0.00%)

Un cordial saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No sé si os habéis dado cuenta que la primera provincia con menos agua es Almeria, la siguiente es Murcia y que casualidad que la siguiente es Guadalajara, la 3ª provincia de España que menos agua tiene, es la que tiene que ir repartiéndola...
> de verdad que no entiendo nada¡¡
> 
> Almeria	231	32	(13.85%)	-2	(-0.87%)
> Murcia	149	58	(38.93%)	1	(0.67%)
> Guadalajara2931 1193(40.70%)	0	(0.00%)
> 
> Un cordial saludo


 Ya sabes el daño que hizo la tremenda falsedad de la España Seca y la España Húmeda. Hasta hoy se sigue diciendo esa barbaridad.
España Húmeda es la cornisa Cantábrica y algunos puntos más. Viendo la vegetación natural de cada zona se ve claramente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo que indica ese porcentaje es a qué nivel están los embalses.
Si los interpretamos de esa manera, Tarragona es una de las provincias que más agua tiene, algo muy lejos de la realidad.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-mar-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Plataforma en Defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera anunció ayer que recurrirá a los tribunales de justicia para «impugnar» el decreto que el pasado miércoles aprobó el Consejo Nacional del Agua, «porque consuma la privatización ejecutiva y definitiva del Tajo a favor de los regantes del Tajo-Segura».
> Los portavoces del colectivo, Miguel Méndez y Miguel Ángel Sánchez, aseguran que el nuevo texto no establece las preferencias de la cuenca cedente para el Tajo ni se establecen caudales que se puedan cumplir, lo que califican como una «rendición absoluta» por parte del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente y de la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha, que ha «abierto el saqueo al agua». En este sentido, aseguran que el Gobierno regional ha vendido los intereses hidrológicos de toda la cuenca del Tajo y muy especialmente de Talavera.
>  El nuevo decreto, informaron, reduce «aún más» los ya escasos caudales que salían desde Bolarque y fija estrictas condiciones para la salida de volúmenes hacia el propio Tajo «mientras abre la mano para trasvases brutales hacia el Segura, inasumibles por Entrepeñas y Buendía». El documento es «absolutamente incoherente» con la propuesta del de Plan de cuenca del Tajo aprobada por el Consejo Nacional del Agua el 26 de diciembre de 2013; invalida el Plan de cuenca del Tajo y afecta profunda y muy negativamente a la gestión del propio río Tajo, y de todos sus afluentes hasta aguas abajo de Talavera. Su aplicación supondrá además, que la gestión de la propia cuenca quedará supeditada a los «excedentes» del trasvase ya que rompe el principio de preferencia de la cuenca cedente.
>  Si finalmente se aplica este decreto, la Plataforma asegura que se incrementarán los volúmenes trasvasables al Tajo-Segura; no se cumpliría con los caudales de seis metros cúbicos en Aranjuez y habrá problemas para abastecimientos en Castilla-La Mancha, especialmente en la Sagra Alta y Baja, Talavera y Toledo así como en la Comunidad de Madrid.
>  Para denunciar este decreto ante la justicia, la Plataforma solicitará ayuda a los colectivos que lo conforman para recabar fondos con los que afrontar los «procedimientos judiciales que se van a acometer», a la vez que no descartan pedirlos a la población de una forma «modesta y así colaborar para que la ciudadanía ayude a pagar los miles de euros que hacen falta para acudir a los tribunales ante este atropello que se ha cometido».


http://www.latribunadetalavera.es/No...6B0%2F20140328

 Ya que la Presidenta no lo hace, sólo queda que lo hagan los particulares. Una lucha del hermano enano de David contra Goliat con esteróides. Recaudación de dinero de particulares contra el derroche de dinero público.  

Qué triste es ésta situación. De nuevo repito, que envidia y que admiración me producen los aragoneses.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## manzanares

Aquí ya me e perdido , en otro hilo me decían que era igual 240 que 400 Hm3 y ya casi me tenían convencido  :Frown: 


Un saludo .

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y es una diferencia ridícula, un 6%. Pero es que ya ni las migajas le dejan al Tajo.
 Es como cuando un zampabollos se pone delante de una ración de gambas a la plancha con un amigo y de 12 se come 10. Además es tan ansioso que chupa las cabezas de las dos que le quedan a su "amigo" y lame el plato, mientras le dice "!!gambas para todos!!", "¿me pones mi parte que no llevo suelto?" 

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

A ver, te lo voy a explicar otra vez con mi mejor voluntad para que luego no venga nadie diciendo que os tratamos mal:

Es exáctamene 150 Hm3 más, un 5% más de la reserva total. Un 5% es lo que es, no creo que haya que definirlo, pero si por ese 5% se trasvasa mucha más agua y por Ley le das el agua del Tajo a los regantes, entonces el saldo es muy favorable a los regantes, como ellos mismos dicen. Y además ese 5%, que yo califico como mísero, lo retrasan 5 años, cuando no retrasan 5 años las nueva normas que rigen el trasvase, es decir que una vez más como dice el mensaje de "Mar de Castilla", se han reido de nosotros. 

Un saludo

----------


## manzanares

Pues ya me queda mas claro , 150 Hm3 son 150 Hm3 independientemente del porcentaje , de momento no opinare del decreto hasta que no lo lea , si es como se esta diciendo no tendría prendas en decir que es una puñalada .

Sobre golindelasenda nunca le había visto tan cabreado y por cierto que solo tenga 1501 seguidores y siga a 1347 y que en ambos casos sea yo uno de ellos ya manda narices ( no me busquéis por manzanares que no me vais a encontrar ) que os veo venir .

en fin .......

un saludo .

----------


## No Registrado

Para que te hagas una idea de lo que son 150 hm3, sólamente los míseros 6 m3/s en Aranjuez exigen casi 400 hm3. Y es enormemente importante el porcentaje en un pantano grande porque el fango producido por la colmatación tambien son unos cuantos hm3, es decir al final la subida de la reserva es bien poco.
¿qué te vas a leer qué Decreto, el plan de cuenca entero para ver esto? Tú mismo, pero resulta sorprendente...

Lo de menos son los seguidores de M.A. Sánchez, si no la labor que está haciendo en defensa del Tajo, lo de calificar a una persona por los seguidores lo dejamos para los futbolistas.

----------


## Luján

Solo a título informativo,

6 m3/s durante 3600 s/hora durante 24 h/día durante 365 días/año son 6*3600*24*365 = 189216000 m3/año, lo que significan 189,216000 hm3, muy lejos de los 400 que comentas, si las cuentas no me fallan.

Aún así, son 30 hm3 más de los que aumenta la reserva (160 hm3) y sin tomar en cuenta los usos del agua entre los embalses y el aforo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y, ¿por qué te vamos a buscar?

Bueno, al grano:
 La desinformación es algo que da hasta risa, por ejemplo:



> El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado este viernes el Real Decreto del Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Tajo, que *incluye el trasvase* desde esta cuenca a la del Segura *de entre 240 hasta 400 hectómetros cúbicos de agua*.


http://www.europapress.es/murcia/not...411141053.HTML

Están buenos los de Europa Press, se ve que con los despidos que hicieron echaron a los buenos y metieron a los becarios que más suspenden.

No se enteran, aunque bueno, eso es algo que ya se ve que es frecuente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Para que te hagas una idea de lo que son 150 hm3, sólamente los míseros 6 m3/s en Aranjuez exigen casi 400 hm3. Y es enormemente importante el porcentaje en un pantano grande porque el fango producido por la colmatación tambien son unos cuantos hm3, es decir al final la subida de la reserva es bien poco.
> ¿qué te vas a leer qué Decreto, el plan de cuenca entero para ver esto? Tú mismo, pero resulta sorprendente...
> 
> Lo de menos son los seguidores de M.A. Sánchez, si no la labor que está haciendo en defensa del Tajo, lo de calificar a una persona por los seguidores lo dejamos para los futbolistas.


o los años por ahí, en su tierra, tienen más días o más horas o más minutos o más segundos porque en la mía 6 metros cúbicos por segundo equivalen a 189,216 hectómetros cúbicos al año. A ver si hacemos lo números mejor, ya que tanto los usamos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Para que te hagas una idea de lo que son 150 hm3, sólamente los míseros 6 m3/s en Aranjuez exigen casi 400 hm3. Y es enormemente importante el porcentaje en un pantano grande porque el fango producido por la colmatación tambien son unos cuantos hm3, es decir al final la subida de la reserva es bien poco.
> ¿qué te vas a leer qué Decreto, el plan de cuenca entero para ver esto? Tú mismo, pero resulta sorprendente...
> 
> Lo de menos son los seguidores de M.A. Sánchez, si no la labor que está haciendo en defensa del Tajo, lo de calificar a una persona por los seguidores lo dejamos para los futbolistas.


acabo de enterarme que la colmatación de un embalse es directamente proporcional a su capacidad. Gracias por la información. Almendra debe estar a tope o la Serena.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han perdido esta semana nueve hectómetros y acumulan 885 desde la última medición --el 35,7 por ciento de su capacidad-- según los datos aportados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo.
> 
>     De este modo, el embalse de Entrepeñas ha perdido cinco hectómetros y se queda con 363 de los 835 que puede almacenar, mientras que el de Buendía ha perdido cuatro hectómetros y almacena 522 sobre una capacidad total de 1.639.
> 
>     En cuanto al resto de los embalses de la provincia de Guadalajara, tres han aumentado y el resto se han mantenido invariables. Así, el de Almoguera mantiene seis hectómetros, a uno de su máximo; el de El Atance se queda con 14, de los 35 que puede almacenar; y el de Bolarque se queda con 25, a seis de su máximo embalsable.
> 
>     De su lado, el de Palmaces mantiene 23 hectómetros, de los 31 que puede albergar; mientras que el de El Vado se queda con 48 hectómetros, de los 56 hectómetros almacenables.
> 
>     De su lado, el embalse de Alcorlo ha ganado un hectómetro, acumulando 104, de un total de 180; el de Beleña sube otro y se queda con 46 hectómetros, a siete del máximo que puede almacenar; y el embalse de La Tajera sube también uno y se queda con 34 de los 59 que puede albergar.


http://www.lacronica.net/entrepenas-...cada-56868.htm

Se han dado prisa en bajarlos para tratar de eliminar el nuevo límite no trasvasable.
 A grifo abierto para el Sureste. Para su cauce natural, unas gotejas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-abr-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> acabo de enterarme que la colmatación de un embalse es directamente proporcional a su capacidad. Gracias por la información. Almendra debe estar a tope o la Serena.


 Cuando estuvieron al mínimo por el agua que os llevasteis, la misma CHT consideró que el último 10% es embalse muerto, lodos. A la vista del fondo seco de Buendía en la parte que nunca se va a llenar, y teniendo en cuenta que hace tiempo que está sin agua, la colmatación es grande. Tanto el Guadiela como el Mayor y el Gadamejud han tenido que excavar de nuevo su cauce.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-abr-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

¿he hablado yo de un año en algún sitio? :-)

No, en serio, no tengo problema en decir que me he equivocado en la cifra que puse, yo no soy persona de números, nunca hice esa cuenta (que hasta ahora no sabía ni como calcularla), me quedé con ese número al leer este artículo:

http://www.justiciambiental.es/traba...el_rioTajo.pdf Página 6.

"Y debiendo tenerse en cuenta además, que las necesidades de la propia cuenca, sólo hasta Aranjuez, están cifradas en 354.12. hm3/año. Y eso, sin tener en cuenta que los 6m3/s establecidos actualmente ex lege como caudal legal en Aranjuez, deberían ser inexorablemente revisados al alza en cualquier planteamiento ambiental serio de la gestión de la cuenca."

No sé entonces a qué se refiere con esta cita, Soledad Gallego, pero evidentemente no a lo que yo digo. Gracias por la corrección pero en cualquier caso como decía antes una subida de un 6% (150  hm3) es muy escasa, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que como media se estima en un 0.5% la colmatación anual de los pantanos en España. 
Fuente: CICCP (supongo que conoceis registrandos y No registrados a que pertenecen estas siglas :-) )

----------


## Luján

> acabo de enterarme que la colmatación de un embalse es directamente proporcional a su capacidad. Gracias por la información. Almendra debe estar a tope o la Serena.


No es necesariamente proporcional a la capacidad del embalse, tiene más bien que ver con los aportes de sedimentos del río/ríos.




> Cuando estuvieron al mínimo por el agua que os llevasteis, la misma CHT consideró que el último 10% es embalse muerto, lodos. A la vista del fondo seco de Buendía en la parte que nunca se va a llenar, y teniendo en cuenta que hace tiempo que está sin agua, la colmatación es grande. Tanto el Guadiela como el Mayor y el Gadamejud han tenido que excavar de nuevo su cauce.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


El nivel de embalse seco no necesariamente coincide con los lodos. Técnicamente, coincide con el nivel (y por tanto el volumen) que se encuentra por debajo de la cota inferior de los desagües de fondo. En unos embalses este nivel se llena de lodos, en otros no, y en otros se sobrepasa.

Por otro lado, es cierto que la colmatación no solo afecta al nivel de embalse muerto, sino a toda su extensión. Puede darse el caso de que un embalse tenga una capacidad de embalse muerto del 10%, pero que la capacidad de almacenaje real se haya visto reducida un 15% debido a los lodos acumulados en toda la extensión del fondo del vaso.

Igualmente, puede suceder lo contrario, aunque es más difícil salvo para embalses nuevos.

----------


## No Registrado

> acabo de enterarme que la colmatación de un embalse es directamente proporcional a su capacidad. Gracias por la información. Almendra debe estar a tope o la Serena.


Bueno, esto es lo que dice el CICCP sobre el tema de la colmatación, supongo que ninguno de aquí será ICCP y no sé que tendrá de cierto, pero por lo que veo Lujan parece saber del tema y podrá decirnos. Supongo que esto será una estimación muy general:

"Evidentemente no todos estos sedimentos llegan a los embalses y se almacenan en ellos. Una estimación realista indica una pérdida de capacidad de embalse media en España, de un 0,5% al año. Si se tiene en cuenta que en el Estado español la capacidad total de embalse es de unos 56 km 3 y que la tasa de aumento de esa capacidad por la construcción de nuevos embalses, se ha visto reducido por varias razones en los últimos años (rentabilidad, oposición social, etc.), resulta que en unos 50 años, la actual reserva de agua embalsada se vería reducida en un 25%, pasándose a unos 44 km 3

Todo ello sin tener en cuenta las consecuencias sinérgicas que el tan debatido cambio climático podría suponer."

http://www.ciccp.es/webantigua/icite...o_l/T1p847.pdf

----------


## NoRegistrado

En el caso de Buendía es más fácil que haya entrado más sedimento que en Entrepeñas en proporción, más bien que ese sedimento se haya desplazado desde las orillas hacia el cauce debido a la forma en U (ancha y baja) de su vaso.

En el video que puse de los trabajos subacuáticos en los desagües de fondo de Buendía, sí parece que en esa zona había bastantes lodos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> "*El Plan del Tajo ha sido una burla social y política, una operación 'cuasimafiosa' con la pasividad culpable de Cospedal, para adjudicar el agua a unos empresarios privados"*
> 
> *"COSPEDAL Y CAÑETE HAN REGALADO LA RIQUEZA HÍDRICA DEL TAJO A UN GRUPO DE EMPRESARIOS PRIVADOS: UNA MONEDA DE ORO PARA LEVANTE, UNA FALSA MONEDA PARA CASTILLA-LA MANCHA. LOS "SEÑORES DEL TAJO" EXPLOTARÁN AHORA CASI COLONIALMENTE LA CABECERA". EL PLAN DE TAJO SE APRUEBA CON EL CINISMO DE NO HABER CONTESTADO A NI UNA DE LAS DOCE MIL ALEGACIONES PRESENTADAS".
> *
> 
> "Con esta operación cuasimafiosa, lo que han logrado es consolidar y aumentar la brecha económico-social y medioambiental que separa los pueblos de cabecera del Tajo y toda su cuenca, a la que se le niega con estas modificaciones normativas el futuro y el mantenimiento medioambiental, a cambio de propiciar una gran trasferencia de rentas al Levante, que se beneficia en exclusiva y con total ausencia de solidaridad, de dicha riqueza hídrica. Esta brecha supone una situación de dependencia que se conoce como colonialismo, en este caso hidrológico. A la Sra. Cospedal le daba igual vender Castilla-La Mancha, mejor, regalar una de sus principales fuentes de riqueza, a Levante, a cambio de seguir con su posición dentro del PP, que era el único objetivo de quien no tiene el mínimo interés por nuestra región. Han regalado la riqueza hídrica del río que se ha convertido en una moneda de oro para Levante y una falsa moneda para la cuenca del Tajo". Así se expresa Antonio Luengo en esta completa entrevista con www.dclm.es.
> 
> P- ¿Qué ha sentido cuando ha visto las imágenes de esos carteles que han colgado por las carreteras los regantes murcianos con el lema "Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Agua que nos une"?
> 
> ...


http://www.dclm.es/noticia.php?id=24129

Poco que añadir.
Suscibir al 100% lo que dice Antonio Luengo. Quizás se queda hasta corto. Si la entrevista la hubiera hecho yo habría sido más duro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (28-abr-2014),Varanya (28-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Han publicado ésta noticia en Tajo:Aranjuez de Facebook. Tiene su gracia aunque sea de 2010.
 Habrá que estar atentos, no sea que pretendan impermeabilizar con EPDM, Impermax u otro sistema toda la Serranía del Alto Tajo y la Serranía de Cuenca para que no vaya agua a los acuíferos locales. De Claver me lo espero todo:



> *¿SE FUGA AGUA DEL TAJO POR EL SUBSUELO?*
> Los regantes del Trasvase y el Gobierno murciano están con la mosca detrás de la oreja. No tienen pruebas ni datos científicos que avalen sus suposiciones, pero sospechan que podría existir un desplazamiento subterráneo de aguas de la cabecera del Tajo hacia otros acuíferos relativamente próximos, situados en las cuencas del Guadiana y del Júcar. Por este motivo, la Dirección General del Agua de Murcia estudia encargar un informe técnico para averiguar si existen filtraciones desde el entorno de los pantanos de la cabecera, Entrepeñas y Buendía, hacia la llanura manchega. La tesis de partida es que la sobreexplotación del Acuífero 23, que ha puesto en serio peligro Las Tablas de Daimiel, puede haber atraído bolsas de aguas subterráneas que son tradicionalmente tributarias de los embalses del Tajo. El director general del Agua, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, cree que es un tema que se debe estudiar, y que podría hacerlo Francisco Cabezas, director del Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua y uno de los principales artífices del Plan Hidrológico Nacional. Considera que, por lo menos, habría que descartar esa posible fuga. 
> 
> El presidente del Sindicato de Regantes, José Manuel Claver, opina lo mismo. Explica que esta hipótesis ha sido trasladada en varias ocasiones a los técnicos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, quienes han contestado sistemáticamente que no existe ningún fenómeno de esas características porque los acuíferos están delimitados y no existe conexión algunas que haga pensar en un desplazamiento subterráneo que reste agua a Entrepeñas y Buendía. Y que tampoco hay pozos relevantes en la cabecera que fagociten a estos dos grandes embalses. 
> 
> Los regantes y el director del Agua señalan que no les salen las cuentas: No existe proporción entre el nivel de precipitaciones en la cabecera del Tajo y el agua embalsada. El régimen de lluvias, aunque escaso, se mantiene en esa zona, pero las aportaciones son más bajas que antes. Creen que hay un elemento distorsionador que se debe explicar. ¿Misterio? ¿Ciencia ficción? Habrá que esperar al informe.


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100212.html

 Este Claver es un cachondo el tío. Nos partimos con él...

 Además atentos al lenguaje: "¿Se fuga agua?" como si el río y su cuenca fuera una tubería de potable que no debe perder ni una gota. ese es el concepto que tienen de los ríos en general. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (01-may-2014),Varanya (30-abr-2014)

----------


## Rafael

editado con error

----------


## NoRegistrado

http://act.americanrivers.org/page/s...orado?js=false

 Se llevan el 60% y quieren llegar al 80.
 Aquí se llevan el 85%, y en ocasiones un porcentaje superior al 100% de los 4 ríos que llenan los embalses y aún les parece poco...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (06-may-2014),Varanya (21-may-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Entrepeñas y Buendía pierden 14 hectómetros, acumulan 811 y se sitúan al 32,78 por ciento de su capacidad*




> Los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han perdido esta semana 14 hectómetros y acumulan 811 desde la última medición el 32,78 por ciento de su capacidad según los datos aportados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo recogidos por Europa Press. Ampliar foto De este modo, el embalse de Entrepeñas ha perdido siete hectómetros y se queda con 325 de los 835 que puede almacenar, mientras que el de Buendía ha perdido otros siete hectómetros y almacena 486 sobre una capacidad total de 1.639.


 http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2149...ref_map=%5B%5D

Una ruína... No merece la pena ningún comentario más.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (03-jun-2014),Varanya (07-jun-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Expongo éste tema en éste hilo, porque afecta directamente a éste hilo.
Acaban de decir en los informáticos de CUATRO de las 14h. el problema de los precios de las hortalizas que producen los agricultores en Almería.
 Por ello *tienen  que tirar al día 4 millones de kilos para mantener los precios y que no se desplomen*
http://www.cuatro.com/noticias-cuatr...53/videos.html
Me parece increíble que tengan que hacer ésto, que sigan recibiendo subvenciones europeas quien realice ésta práctica, y sobre todo lo que nos importa: que sigan exigiendo más agua subvencionada para sus despilfarros.

A la agricultura española le hace falta una reconversión desde la cabeza pensante al último campesino.

Que ocurran cosas así, no tiene nombre.

Os invito a exponer los casos que conozcáis en los que se tenga que tirar la fruta o las hortalizas por mantener precios.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (18-jul-2014),Varanya (07-jun-2014)

----------


## Rafael

Miguel....hace poco en un reportaje sobre las naranjas de la zona de La Rinconada en Sevilla salían que las naranjas con algún defecto no se vendían a los grandes supermercados tipo mercadona....y se tiraban.......pues bien yo te digo que de tirarlas nada de nada....en cualquier super local de todos los pueblos que conozco y carreteras españolas...las naranjas en redecillas que venden en las puertas de esos lugares son ese tipo de naranjas con algún defecto que no desmerece su calidad y sabor.......vamos que de tirar.....lo que aquí se dice es que  del dicho al hecho hay un gran trecho.....probar a mirar vosotros mismos a ver si en esas redecillas son de naranjas perfectas.....te hablo de los casos que yo conozco....también decían lo mismo de la fresa de Huelva y no conozco de nadie que una vez marchados los reporteros de la tele tiren ningún producto medio comible. alarmar y dar pena también es una estrategia para te bajen costes e impuestos....mis padres fueron agricultores de la marisma del bajo Guadalquivir y se de que va eso...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tu experiencia es importante para el tema. Y tienes razón con el aspecto y los calibres.
 Yo generalmente desconfío de la fruta perfecta, aunque soy un tipo raro con la misma. Me explico. Si dudo, compro una, la pruebo y si me gusta compro más. Con los melones por ejemplo, suelo comprarlos grandes y fuera de los supermercados, las sandías cada vez son peores.
Luego es verdad que teniendo casa en la comarca de La Vera, accedo a una fruta de magnífica calidad, eso sí, en temporada. También la busco de Navarra y de Aragón. Todo lo que me huela a invernadero e intensivo, no lo quiero ni ver.
Por lo general huyo de los mercadonas, lidls, etc... En Madrid la fruta, si no me he traído, la suelo comprar en dos muy concretas que sé de su calidad, también la pagas, pero muy a gusto.

 Las fresas, imagino que van a mermeladas.
La picaresca es tremenda.
Estos por lo menos dicen que no van ni a recoger la cosecha de patata y cebolla, aseguran que el precio al que se cotiza es menos de la mitad de su coste:
http://www.fyh.es/detallenoticia/150...-cosechas.aspx

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Madre mía la que hay liada ahora mismo en twitter entre tres personas, Mariano Soto, Golin de la Senda y Saiz64, jojojojo.
Poniendo AlmohadillaTajo salen.
Lástima que no sepa manejarlo. A ver si alguno de mis hijos me enseñan.
Le están poniendo las cosas claras a Soto, ja,ja,ja,ja pobre...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Spidy

Y tu no serás Golin, por un casual??

----------


## NoRegistrado

No, no soy Golin, ja,ja,ja, ni el otro, qué más quisiera. Primero le cambiaba a pelo la edad, luego la perseverancia y después su conocimiento.
Yo no les llego ni al tobillo. Yo soy Miguel a secas, cuando yo nací no se estilaban nombres compuestos como cuando nació ese chico.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Spidy

jejeje ok ok..

----------


## NoRegistrado

https://twitter.com/Antonioprensa/st...381120/photo/1

Vista del embalse desde la carretera de circunvalación N-320 de Sacedón. Se puede ver perfectamente la altura a la que está el límite superior con el embalse lleno y en algo insoportable.

Cuando los embalses españoles, en una gran mayoría están al 70-80%, éste está hecho una piltrafa. Y si alguien pone una imagen de Buendía, aún es peor.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (02-ago-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Parece que el alcalde de Sacedón se ha tomado en serio el problema y tiene el apoyo del resto de la corporación. Aunque no tiene el apoyo de otros alcaldes vecinos, más atentos a las órdenes de Madrid  que a los intereses de su tierra.

Qué envidia sana de aragoneses y habitantes de la tierras Baixas del Ebro.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (18-jul-2014),Varanya (02-ago-2014)

----------


## Ribereño del Tajo

El problema se llama Maria Dolores de Cospedal, esta señora (por llamarla de alguna manera), exige a los alcaldes del PP y cargos varios, que no se hable del trasvase. Y el problema es que, salvo honrosas excepciones, por intereses particulares la hacen caso. Primero mi puesto, mi partido, mis intereses y despues los de la gente y la tierra que me ha elegido. Claro ejemplo es el alcalde de Pareja, al que le han dado algo como delegado de deportes de CLM o algo similar. Y ahora el PP se ha hecho con la presidencia de la Asociacion de Municipios Riberreños, con lo que mucho me temo (estoy deseando equivocarme)  que la defensa del agua y del río Tajo se ha acabado, ante las órdenes de Cospedal de silencio. Veremos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Asamblea para la Defensa del río Tajo de Aranjuez y otros grupos de la Red Ciudadana para una Nueva Cultura del Agua en el Tajo-Tejo y sus ríos, han presentado alegaciones contra el proyecto de Real Decreto que está tramitando el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medioambiente.
> 
> El Real Decreto consiste en la aprobación de normas reguladoras del trasvase y asigna 365 hectómetros cúbicos de desembalse máximo anual desde el embalse de Bolarque al río Tajo, 600 al trasvase Tajo-Segura, y 50 al Guadiana.
> 
> Los integrantes de la Asamblea para la Defensa del río Tajo de Aranjuez han emitido un comunicado en el que aseguran que "por primera vez al río Tajo se le asigna por real decreto un máximo de caudales mensuales que solo se podrán superar con la debida justificación en circunstancias excepcionales".
> 
> Esto implica que los desembalses solo podrían superarse "cuando por razones de seguridad o malfuncionamiento de las infraestructuras, por laminación de crecidas, o por requerimientos ambientales o sanitarios no previstos en la programación anual, así se requiera".
> 
> En cualquiera de estos supuestos "la citada justificación documental será dirigida por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo a la Dirección General del Agua en un plazo no superior a tres meses desde que se produzca la incidencia".
> ...


http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1635571

Los únicos que se mueven, con Miguel A. Sánchez y su compañero a la cabeza, ante la apatía de mucha gente afectada que ni se inmuta.

El decreto es sangrante, se limita el desembalse a 365 Hm3 anuales, con dos piiiiiiiiiii.

 Es decir, *se trasvasa prácticamente el 180% del agua que se deja correr río abajo por su curso natural*

 Es impresionante, Cañete y Cospedal lo han conseguido, Felicidades por haber entregado el río a los especuladores y regansters.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2014),Varanya (02-ago-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han perdido 14 hectómetros cúbicos con respecto a la pasada semana y su reserva es de 604 hectómetros cúbicos, el 24,41 % de su capacidad total de embalse, que es de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos.*
> 
> Según los datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT), el embalse de Buendía almacena 371 hectómetros cúbicos, nueve menos que la semana pasada, con lo que está al 22,63 % de su capacidad total de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
>  A su vez, la reserva en el pantano de Entrepeñas se sitúa en 233 hectómetros cúbicos, cinco menos que en la semana anterior, lo que supone un 27,9 % de su capacidad total de embalse, que es de 835 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
>  Hace un año por estas fechas, los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo almacenaban 781 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que representaba el 31,56 % de su capacidad total de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
>  El pasado 24 de junio la Comisión de Explotación del Tajo-Segura autorizó un trasvase de hasta 114 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desde la cabecera del Tajo al Segura hasta el próximo 30 de septiembre, fecha en la que finaliza el año hidrológico.
> ...


Parafraseando a un gran defensor del Tajo. Hilario Alarcón: Por el bien de España por la prosperidad de las tierras levantinas, otra vez las tierras ribereñas del Tajo y los embalses de cabecera son masacrados perdiendo 14 estadios como el Santiago Bernabéu en una semana, quedándose ya por debajo del 25%, en el 24.

Muchas gracias Cañete, Cerdá, Cospedal, Claver, Rajoy y todos los dirigentes anteriores por matar el Tajo y arruinar las tierras ribereñas, y condenarlas a la ruina. Eso sí, siempre POR EL BIEN DE ESPAÑA. VIVA ESPAÑA!!! (de pié y saluden!!!)

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (02-sep-2014),Varanya (02-sep-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Publicada hoy en el ABC:
http://www.abc.es/toledo/ciudad/2014...409011423.HTML
Y difundida por Hilario Alarcón, uno de los defensores del Tajo más activo y efectivo, en su página de Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/AV-In...959?fref=photo

Simplemente lamentable lo que está ocurriendo en esa zona. Lo que no entiendo es como la gente no se levanta.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (16-sep-2014),Varanya (02-sep-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aunque ya es una noticia de hace unos días, al final, como estaba previsto se ha aprobado la traición al río Tajo por parte del Gobierno, con el consentimiento y satisfacción de la presidenta de CLM, más preocupada por los votos levantinos que por la tierra que representa.

Es una mala noticia para el Tajo, los embalses de cabecera y sus gentes, incluidas Madrid, Guadalajara, Toledo y Cáceres, con graves repercusiones en Ávila.
La prueba de todo ello es lo contentos que están el SCRATS y todos los representantes levantinos que prácticamente tienen despacho abierto en el Ministerio de Agricultura.
Ahora, una vez deglutido el Tajo, van a por el Ebro y no se cortan en decirlo. Además están tratando de imponer un canon en el recibo del agua a nivel nacional para que les subvencionen a ellos el recibo del agua desalada como ocurre con el agua del trasvase Tajo Segura. Esto último lo pondré ahora en un hilo aparte con sus fuentes.
http://www.elporvenirclm.com/index.p...o-por-cospedal

En definitiva, por primera vez los usuarios de Tajo tiene limitados sus desembalses, por primera vez hay que indemnizar a los del SCRATS si desaparece el trasvase, y los caudales minimos que le quedan al río, son tan mínimos que son ridículos.

Penoso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (16-sep-2014),Varanya (16-sep-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Según explicó Miguel Ángel Sánchez, uno de los portavoces de la Plataforma a La Voz del Tajo, "se aumentan los volúmenes que legalmente se podrán trasvasar, lo que supone un retraso en más de 20 o 30 años para nuestro río”.*
> La reciente aprobación del Real Decreto del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, celebrada por la Junta, no ha tenido tan buena acogida por la Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche. “Se está poniendo en peligro el suministro de agua” explicó Miguel Ángel Sánchez uno de los portavoces de la Plataforma a La Voz del Tajo, quien ya mostró su rechazo al memorándum que ahora se materializa con este nuevo decreto. En este sentido, Sánchez advirtió que con el nuevo decreto regulador "se aumentan los volúmenes que legalmente se podrán trasvasar, poniendo en peligro los caudales mínimos y ambientales de la cuenca cedente, lo que supone un retraso en más de 20 o 30 años para nuestro río”.
> Por ello, desde la Plataforma mantienen que recurrirán el citado texto en Bruselas alegando que el mismo "incumple la Directiva Marco del Agua Europea". En esta línea, desde el colectivo continuarán llevando a cabo nuevas quejas, denuncias ante los tribunales con actuaciones y recursos para hacerse escuchar así como solicitar ayudar a los ciudadanos directamente, “seguiremos luchando por los intereses de Talavera, esto es uno de los mayores robos a un territorio que tiene una explotación agrícola importante”, apuntó Sánchez. 
> En cuanto a las declaraciones de Cospedal, el portavoz apuntó que “ahora mismo, diga lo que diga la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, no están garantizadas las labores ecológicas ni en Toledo ni Talavera y la calidad del agua es pésima, para el Tajo no queda agua, el grifo sigue abierto" lamentó.


http://www.lavozdeltajo.com/noticia/...o-de-agua.html

 Como bien dices, Mar de Castilla, la unión y LA ACCIÓN, de los ribereños es fundamental. Hoy no existe, bien por ignorancia (bastante), por un seguidismo político inexplicable (también bastante), y por un sentimiento de frustración y derrota ya crónico. Es una zona que no protesta por nada, se puede ver últimamente con éstos y otros temas. Me han enseñado el otro día unos videos de la zona, con Entrepeñas en coma, y los representantes de pequeñas empresas de aventura, ocio, etc... salen tan felices, sin decir nada. Incluso uno habla de Buendía y sale con sus canoas en Bolarque. Así, con esa gente y su actitud, no se puede.
Por no hablar de la nueva dirección de la Asociación de Municipios ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía, al servicio de cospedal, esperando algún puesto de asesor, bien pagado supongo. Es que ni han abierto la boca, lamentable.
 Luego está Madrid, que no se entera de ná, seguramente tras Guadalajara, la población más afectada por éste expolio sin precedentes.
Pero bueno, como en otros tantos casos, serán los externos, y Madrid cuando se despierte, los que mantengan la protesta.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (23-sep-2014),Varanya (16-sep-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han perdido 19 hectómetros cúbicos con respecto a la pasada semana y su reserva es de 563 hectómetros cúbicos, el 22,02 % de su capacidad total de embalse, que es de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
>  Según los datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT), el embalse de Buendía almacena 342 hectómetros cúbicos, nueve menos que la semana pasada, con lo que no llega al 22 % de capacidad y se queda en el 20,86 % de su capacidad total de embalse, que es de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
>  La reserva en el pantano de Entrepeñas se sitúa en 203 hectómetros cúbicos, diez menos que en la semana anterior, lo que supone un 24,31 % de su capacidad total, que es de 835 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
>  Hace un año por estas fechas, los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo almacenaban 729 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que representaba el 29,46 % de su capacidad.
> 
>  El pasado 24 de junio la Comisión de Explotación del Tajo-Segura autorizó un trasvase de hasta 114 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desde la cabecera del Tajo al Segura hasta el próximo 30 de septiembre, fecha en la que finaliza el año hidrológico.
> ...


http://encastillalamancha.es/noticia...illalamanchaes

 Parafraseando a Hilario Alarcón, toma estacazo en todo el cocotero. Me ha mandado una foto un amigo desde allí, y es para llorar.

Saludos. Miguel, por decir algo.

----------

MarDeCastilla (23-sep-2014),Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Madrid, 26 sep (EFE).- *Los trasvases como el Tajo-Segura son un “desatino” que crean “una dependencia hídrica retrógrada” e innecesaria*, en un momento en el que “no sobra agua en ninguna cuenca” y las nuevas técnicas de desalación pueden satisfacer la demanda, ha asegurado a Efe el arquitecto Antonio Lamela.
> 
> Este doctor en Arquitectura, Urbanismo y planificación del territorio acaba de publicar “El agua en España. Nuevos lagos sustentables” (Lid editorial) donde analiza la política hídrica española y apuesta por un uso intensivo de las desaladoras y una gestión racional de los acuíferos subterráneos para evitar las “hipotecas económicas, políticas y medioambientales” de los trasvases.
> 
> “*Pretender vivir del agua ajena es un error*, cuando tenemos la suerte de tener dos Españas, una verde y otra menos verde, con todos los ecosistemas y riqueza asociados que los países de la llamada ‘Europa húmeda’ no poseen”, ha argumentado, para defender a continuación que cada región española debe ser autosuficiente en esta materia.
> 
> En su opinión, la llamada “España seca” posee medios suficientes para “no depender ni de las nubes ni de los trasvases, pero desgraciadamente no han sabido entender que tienen el futuro en sus manos”.
> 
> Lamela cree que “*se disfraza de supuesta solidaridad” lo que es “una auténtica situación de dependencia hídrica retrógrada que además genera conflictos” provocados por intereses políticos* y advierte de que “el agua trasvasada puede estar más contaminada y ser más salina, rayando los límites de inadmisibilidad, que el agua desalada bien tratada…, y por supuesto, que la procedente de acuíferos subterráneos inmediatos” que no se utilizan debidamente.
> ...


http://es.euronews.com/teletipos/270...no-retrogrado/

Vaya, no sé de qué me suena lo que dice Lamela...
Jojojojojoj, Vaya corte que se están llevando los del SCRATS en Twitter. La semana que viene me comprometo a aprender y a meterme.
No se pueden decir más verdades en tan pocas líneas para ésta histórica injusticia. EL Lunes me compro el libro.
 Ahora estoy pendiente del video de la conferencia de ayer en Toledo, que no pude ir. A ver si la publican.
Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## Rafael

De momento ya esta cerrado el trasvase para levante..¿¿¿Hasta cuando???? Eso ya no lo se. Pero siguen desembalsando para los canales de riegos del tajo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por Almoguera, que es por donde se ve la suelta, bajan 9 m3/seg. Que si se descuentan los canales de riego y el abastecimiento que parte desde allí, son los 6 m3 "pelaos" Más abajo, en el Azud de la Huelga, van 14, pero son procedentes de  las aportaciones de los arroyos debidos a las lluvias que han habido de forma contínua en la zona desde el Viernes noche e intermitente durante la semana.

 Mira el cuadro que he visto trasteando por caralibro.



Han estado sacando bastante agua.

Ahora se habrá parado a la espera de sacar los 38 Hm3 mensuales de la nueva ley, que es lo mismo que antes para las semanas que vienen. No tardarán en comenzar a sacarlos porque éste años, a pesar de la sequía que se preveía, han plantado un 20% más de lo habitual. Hasta en las terrazas y las playas.
http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/2014...4011206-v.html

El invierno va a ser muy duro para la cabecera. Y si no llueve como si fuera un diluvio, el año que viene no habrá agua suficiente y tendremos un buen lío.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Muchos estamos "rezando" sin parar para que esto estalle de una vez. La ley que nos ha dejado hundidos al Tajo y felices al Segura es tan injusta que han vaciado en un año la cabecera y con una sequía de las importantes se puede ver la irresponsabilidad de los políticos de la CHT y tendrían que modificar esto. Deseando que entremos en un ciclo de sequía importante y les den a los del SCRATS.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esta semana se ha mantenido el nivel de los dos embalses.
Se nota que cuando se trasvasa, el nivel baja espectacularmente, y cuando cesa el trasvase, los embalses se mantienen. "Aguas excedentarias" qué concepto más vago...

http://www.clm24.es/articulo/actuali...208060010.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Una cuestión de forma sin entrar en el fondo:
Moderadores: ¿No debería estar este tema en el foro de trasvases?
Es sólo una sugerencia. Gracias

----------


## sergi1907

Así es Jonasino.

Ya está movido al foro de trasvases, no me había fijado en este error.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos

----------

Jonasino (07-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo importante no es que el gato sea blanco o negro, sino que cace ratones.

 Qué diferencia el embalse de Buendía en ésta foto, cuando nos bañábamos y al salir nos tomábamos una cervecita fresca en el mismo pueblo (solo pongo el link porque no sé si se puede subir):
http://www.plusesmas.com/genealogia/...194_20716.HTML

 A la que nos mostró el compañero Spidy tomadas el día 2/10/2014


Cuanta belleza, riqueza y posibilidades de desarrollo perdidas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, previendo que con la nueva ley, los trasvases hacia Levante iban a ser un paseo militar, basta con seguir a uno de los que organizaron el vergonzoso memorándum al que el gobierno de CLM no dijo ni pío y dejó hacer. Pues siguiendo a Alberto Comos (sí, aquel que dirigió el lobby protrasvasista Agua y Progreso usando dinero público y que aún no ha explicado en qué se ha gastado 8 millones de euros, premiado con la dirección General del Agua de la CA de Valencia), publica con gran alegría que ya se han aprobado los 114 Hm3 (los 38 mensuales que figuran en el decretazo del Gobierno).

Su alegría es el lamento del Tajo herido de muerte, condenado a ser una caricatura de lo que fue, así como la economía de sus habitantes.
https://twitter.com/Comos_Catarroja

Habrá que ver la confirmación, pero si éste pájaro lo dice...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

G20 (11-oct-2014),Varanya (13-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.lacerca.com/noticias/cast...-228228-1.html
(Confirmación de la noticia, no de los comentarios)

----------


## G20

La respuesta del SCRATS y su "preocupación" por la situación de la cabecera y de los estudios de la idoneidad de las aguas provenientes de las desaladoras.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBes3c3Y-BQ

----------

NoRegistrado (11-oct-2014),Varanya (13-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como se ve, están "preocupadísimos". Están a ver como pueden colarnos la factura del agua a todos los españoles como ya están haciendo con una parte importante del recibo del trasvase.
Este Claver, manda lo que un ministro.

Ayer tarde pensaba en qué narices le importaría a este señor el que los regantes de Lorca compraran agua desalada, y que les parara a la espera de un "algo" que nadie entiende qué es y que nunca vendrá. Y llegué a la conclusión que no es otra cosa que el poder. Ahora mismo, es como un "ministro" prácticamente, y si los regantes comienzan a "independizarse en el sentido de que ellos mismos negocian (porque les hace falta) determinadas cantidades de agua de la desaladora X, su poder se esfuma.
Es una conclusión personal mía, por supuesto. Pero creo que tiene sentido.

 Saludos. Miguel

PD.: José Alberto Comos, independientemente de la opinión que tenga yo sobre él, que es personal, es el Director General del Agua de la Comunidad Valenciana. Por tanto, si él publica la noticia, creo que está perfectamente confirmado. Por otra parte, y desgraciadamente, la nueva ley ha convertido esa aprobación en un automatismo. Por lo tanto, todo el mundo sabíamos que se iba a aprobar.

----------

Varanya (13-oct-2014)

----------


## Unregistered

Yo creo que es porque no quieren el antecedente de que unos regantes compren agua desalada a su precio, si se empieza a hacer sería dificil pararlo. Por eso es fundamental que este año no llueva en la cabecera del Tajo y no haya agua que robar por los regantes murcianos, tendrían que empezar a usar agua desalada, no sería ningún problema y si Cospedal no gana las próximas elecciones (algo muy dificil despues del pucherazo de su nueva ley electoral) a lo mejor la situación del Tajo puede empezar a cambiar...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La cabecera del Tajo gana 4 hectómetros y se sitúa al 21,8% de su capacidad 
> 
> 
> Los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han aumentado esta semana cuatro hectómetros y se quedan con 540 -el 21,8 por ciento de su capacidad- según los datos aportados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo.
> 
> De este modo, el embalse de Entrepeñas ha aumentado un hectómetro y se queda con 199, de los 835 que puede almacenar, mientras que el de Buendía ha subido tres y se queda con 341 sobre una capacidad total de 1.639.


http://www.clm24.es/articulo/actuali...202060748.html

 4 chaparrones que han caído, en realidad dos aguaceros, y unos días sin trasvase y voilá!!! los embalses suben 4Hm3.

Algo inútil, dentro de unos días y hasta fin de año bajarán en picado, debido a que la ley permite a los regantes levantinos llevarse el máximo posible.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, tras analizar bastante los datos, creo que la aprobación por parte del ministerio es como mínimo dudosa, y la ministra comienza muy mal su andadura (cosa bastante previsible). y que el nuevo trasvase aprobado es ilegal a menos que alguien nos explique el por qué no lo es. 
 Según las leoninas normas de explotación aprobadas en el decreto de Marzo, todas calcadas de las exigencias de los regantes, se podrán trasvasar HASTA 38 Hm3 mensuales, siempre que el nivel de los dos embalses se superior a 564 Hm3 y las aportaciones 456 Hm3. Entiendo que se tienen que cumplir las dos condiciones.
Pues bien, según el SAIH del Tajo, a fecha de hoy, las existencias de E+B son 541 Hm3, por debajo de la línea roja. Y las aportaciones, mínimas.

 ¿Esta es la legalidad y seguridad jurídica que buscaban? ¿Qué se mande agua por ley, y si lo marcado en la ley no se cumple mandarlo igual?

Esa es la razón por la que estoy en contra de ésta aberración de Desvío del río más largo de la Península Ibérica, porque no se sacian ni se conforman con nada. Todo para ellos.

Mucho ánimo Miguel Ángel Sánchez, y adelante, aunque tengáis en contra a todas las comunidades levantinas, al gobierno Central y al de Castilla La Mancha e incluso a la CHT y al Ayjntamiento de Talavera de la Reina y Aranjuez, auténtica vergüenza ribereña vendida por unas absurdas y electoralistas consignas de partido.
 Aquí el artículo de M-A. Sánchez en su poblado galo particular:
http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...-juridica.html

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-oct-2014)

----------


## Unregistered

Será ilegal y qué? Ya se declararon en su día travases ilegales, ¿cambió algo?
La única forma de que esto se pare es que los castellano manchegos exijamos a nuestros políticos que defiedan su río, ¿lo vamos a hacer? Cospedal que es la máxima traidora al río volverá a ganar las elecciones con lo que el río tendrá el futuro que nosotros le demos. Y no hay más.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Será ilegal y qué? Ya se declararon en su día travases ilegales, ¿cambió algo?
> La única forma de que esto se pare es que los castellano manchegos exijamos a nuestros políticos que defiedan su río, ¿lo vamos a hacer? Cospedal que es la máxima traidora al río volverá a ganar las elecciones con lo que el río tendrá el futuro que nosotros le demos. Y no hay más.


Yo he adoptado la teoría, que no es mía, de que en realidad los ribereños del Tajo medio (Guadalajara, Madrid y Toledo) son bastante culpables de lo que está pasando, por su apatía y poco compromiso. Madrid es importante en éste asunto, quizás la más importante. Y ahí tienes Aranjuez, por ejemplo, ciudad que le debe todo al Tajo, con el río hecho una auténtica porquería, que parece que no va con ellos.
 Además, como dice Miguel Angel Sánchez, el Tajo no es un río manchego, a los de Ciudad Real y Albacete les da lo mismo lo que pase con el río, son territorios muy distintos y que forman una región que no tiene nada en común. Guadalajara se siente y tiene mucho más que ver con Madrid que con los demás. Y si me pones, Cuenca igual.

Por otra parte, si después del escándalo de la educación en Castilla La Mancha, el escándalo de los centros de urgencias, el escándalo de los hospitales, el vergonzoso escándalo del robo a los dependientes y discapacitados, el pucherazo, el escándalo del marido de la Cospedal, el escándalo de los usos privados de los parques nacionales, el escándalo de la ley de caza y el escándalo del Tajo, Coispedal vuelve a ganar; entonces todo lo malo que ocurra se lo tendrán bien merecido los castellanomanchegos. En Madrid ya los estamos sufriendo con Gallardón y la Botella. Ahora vienen los IBIS y ya estoy ac*j*na*.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## sergi1907

Me sorprende el principio de tu mensaje Miguel.

Hace poco dije eso mismo y todos se me echaron encima, sólo porque dije que a la gente de la zona no le importa el Tajo y mucho menos el trasvase.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Me sorprende el principio de tu mensaje Miguel.
> 
> Hace poco dije eso mismo y todos se me echaron encima, sólo porque dije que a la gente de la zona no le importa el Tajo y mucho menos el trasvase.


 Recuerdo bien ese mensaje, pero creo que en él no se decía lo mismo ni de la misma manera. Tampoco en el mismo entorno.
Puede parecerlo, pero no lo era. Al menos en mi interpretación, la de los demás no me meto.
 Creo que yo no dije nada, ya que era una frase de tus abuelos, y a los abuelos los respeto mucho.
Ahora mismo no logro encontrarlo.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Como decía un moderador de los que se ha marchado, no es bueno generalizar porque en los pueblos que están junto a la cabecera del Tajo y que viven del río les importa y mucho el trasvase. Lo que pasa es que ya se sabe como somos en este pais de seguidistas de los partidos políticos y hay muchos que creen las mentiras de Cospedal por el hecho de ser seguidores de su partido. 

Pero lo que es evidente es que en Toledo o Aranjuez la movilización por el Tajo es menor, nada que ver con lo que pasó en Aragón con el trasvase del Ebro, esa movilización es lo que impidió que acabaran tambien con ese río. Y viendo la movilización los políticos de todos los partidos se opusieron al trasvase, si se hiciera lo mismo en Castilla la Mancha pasaría lo mismo. El problema es que a Madrid le pilla muy lejos el Tajo, no se siente como algo suyo. 

Y me temo que con el pucherazo de Cospedal, se ha asegurado casi su reelección, y el que más lo va a sentir va a ser el rio, eso está claro.

----------


## Unregistered

http://www.elheraldodelhenares.es/pa...php?cual=23016

LA JUNTA DEFIENDE EL ULTIMO TRASVASE DE 114 HM3

  El consejero de Presidencia y Administraciones Públicas, y portavoz del Gobierno regional, Leandro Esteban, ha defendido hoy que la última derivación de agua del Tajo a la cuenca del Segura aprobada el pasado viernes "se ajusta a las reglas del trasvase".

 "Cospedal ha resuelto el problema del agua en Castilla-La Mancha", ha resaltado Esteban, quien ha subrayado también que lo ha hecho a través de un acuerdo, cerrando los planes de cuenca, y estableciendo reservas estratégicas en el Tajo que "ni en los mejores sueños hubieran tenido quienes hoy lo critican".

"Hay que dar las gracias a la titular de Fomento por la gestión ejemplar y por defender esta tierra como nunca antes" y todo lo demás son "simplezas y pamplinas", ha dicho el consejero.


Es lo de siempre, las consignas mentirosas de la Cospe que les obliga a decir a todos los políticos de su partido, son unos mentirosos completos. Lo que se ha travasado de agua este año ha sido mucho más que lo que se había trasvasado desde hace muchos años, con la nueva Ley estamos peor que nunca y en vez de impugnar o denunciar un trasvase como éste, con la cabecera al 20% y el Segura al 60% dicen que están de acuerdo. Esperemos que no engañen a muchos, porque esto es para mear y no echar gota que dicen en mi tierra.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me recuerda a Alfonso Rus, dirigente valenciano, cuando en las pasadas eleccions europeas dijo "O votáis a Cañete u os doy una paliza"
http://www.lasprovincias.es/politica...521191751.html

 Por muchas mentiras que quieran decir, que se hinchan, la única ealidad es ésta, la del embalse de Entrepeñas hace una semana publicada en facebook


https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO

Si la gente se cree que todo va bien, que se lo haga mirar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

G20 (25-oct-2014),Varanya (21-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Os pongo las fotografías de las preguntas que IU ha lanzado a la Mesa del Congreso de los Diputados con respecto a la manifiesta ilegalidad de la aprobación del último trasvase según la Ley que ellos mismos cocinaron y manipularon.

 Ya se sabe, éstos hacen una ley a favor de los regantes y en contra del tajo y todos sus ribereños. Pero si no les gusta o no les complace, se la saltan.




 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Analicemos las reglas del trasvase.

Nivel 1. Se dará cuando las existencias conjuntas en Entrepeñas y Buendía sean iguales o mayores que 1.300 hm3 , o cuando las aportaciones conjuntas entrantes a estos embalses en los últimos doce meses sean iguales o mayores que 1.200 hm3. En este caso el órgano competente autorizará un trasvase mensual de 60 hm3 , hasta el máximo anual antes referido.

Nivel 2. Se dará cuando las existencias conjuntas de Entrepeñas y Buendía sean inferiores a 1.300 hm3, sin llegar a los volúmenes previstos en el Nivel 3, y las aportaciones 
conjuntas registradas en los últimos doce meses sean inferiores a 1.200 hm3 . En este caso el órgano competente autorizará un trasvase mensual de 38 hm3 , hasta el máximo anual antes referido.

Nivel 3. Se dará cuando las existencias conjuntas en Entrepeñas y Buendía no superen, a comienzos de cada mes, los valores mostrados en la tabla (valores en hm3):
Oct Nov Dic Ene Feb Mar Abr May Jun Jul Ago Sep
613 609 605 602 597 591 586 645 673 688 661 631

En este nivel, denominado como de situación hidrológica excepcional, el órgano competente podrá autorizar discrecionalmente y de forma motivada un trasvase de hasta 
20 hm3 /mes.

Nivel 4. Se dará esta situación cuando las existencias conjuntas en Entrepeñas y Buendía sean inferiores a 400 hm3, en cuyo caso no cabe aprobar trasvase alguno.



Las existencias al 1 de Octubre eran de 535 hm3, luego a la vista está en que no se puede trasvasar más de 20 hm3 al mes, con lo que los 114 hm3 son ilegales, y no hay nada más que discutir. Y juzgar por prevaricación a los que sabiendo esto se pasan la ley por el forro, y señalo a los corruptos y transgresores de la ley del órgano competente para decidir esto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y juzgar por prevaricación a los que sabiendo esto se pasan la ley por el forro, y señalo a los corruptos y transgresores de la ley del órgano competente para decidir esto.


Para ciertos sectores y personas, la impunidad está garantizada en España.

----------


## faeton

Así es por desgracia.

----------


## No Registrado

La impunidad está garantizada con el Tajo y con los ribereños, hasta ahora la cosa estaba mal, pero ahora ya la cosa ha llegado a unos extremos increibles. Se están comentado las constantes ilegalidades que se hacen con el Tajo, no respetando los caudales mínimos (ya esto en sí es una ilegalidad porque no hay caudales ecológicos en el Tajo medio), se saltan su propia Ley como en este caso, se le pregunta al gobierno de CLM por esto y su respuesta es que "Cospedal  ha resuelto el problema del agua en ClM", así con toda la desfachatez del mundo contesta esto y suelta la retaila de la reserva de los 400 Hm3. Jamás en Castilla la Mancha hemos tenido un gobierno tan mentiroso como este  y que tampoco le importe su tierra y su gente, lo de Cospedal llega al extremo de la mentira y la desfachatez completa.

Y todos sabemos que esa reserva de 400 Hm3 no va a ser tal, la reserva de 250 Hm3 (que ni es reserva ni es nada) en la Ley se decía que bajo ninguna circunstancia se trasvasaría cuando la cabecera llegará a esos Hm3, ahora cuando han subido a 400, han quitado esto, y eso no se quita por que sí.

Y que me decís de que la CHT diga oficialmente que ha entrado en vigor la reserva de 400 Hm3 y luego de marcha atrás y no pase nada? Y por supuesto Cospedal calladita ante semejante atropello... la verdad es que algunos ya no podemos más.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Efectivamente, poco más hay que añadir, el volumen aprobado a trasvasar es completamente ilegal. La impunidad está garantizada en España en casos así, y los 400Hm3 mínimos se han violado anulando su entrada en vigor cuando se alcanzaron las cifras. Igualmente es papel mojado por lo que dice el no registrado anterior, ya que se ha eliminado lo más importante, que sea un límite inviolable. Ahora con una orden de la ministra, basta.

 Culpables actuales, pues Cañete por el asunto de la violación de los 400 Hm3, la actual ministra por permitir el nuevo trasvase ilegal, Antolín por permitir que la CHT sea una entidad a la que todo el mundo viola y ningunea, el técnico de la CCAA del Reino de Murcia que elaboró los informes para dejar los caudales mínimos en ridículos (que me parece un presunto prevaricador), y la Cospedal por vender una venta y muerte del río Tajo vergonzosa como un triunfo. Lo peor es que la gente se lo crea.
 Para que un juez se lo tomara en serio y la Operación Púnica, iba a ser una porquería en comparación con lo que iba a salir de aquí.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dices, y con los culpables que pones, pero yo a la cabeza de todos pongo a Cospedal y a González, porque son traidores a su gente y a su tierra, y si hubieran actuado de acuerdo a lo que juraron en sus cargos, se hubieran opuesto a este atropello y con su negativa hubieran conseguido algo. 

Hoy hay una encuesta en la Tribuna de Toledo y da como ganadora por mayoría absoluta a Cospedal en ClM, efectivamente esta tía ha hecho un pucherazo único en la historia de España, cambiando la Ley electoral ella sóla, para perpetuarse en el poder (con la excusa de reducir gastos reduce a la mitad los diputados con lo que la Ley d'hont pierde muchisima proporcionalidad pero eso sí, aumenta enormemente el número de "consejeros" puestos a dedo) pero aunque haya hecho esto digno de Chavez, si gana es porque demasiada gente la ha votado, con lo que ClM tendrá lo que se merece.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De Cospedal hemos hablado largo y tendido. Sólo con hablar ella se descalifica.
Y González, se está yendo de rositas, y es uno de los grandes culpables de la situación, ya que está renunciando a sus derechos, que son los de todos los madrileños por una cuestión de obedecer a su jefa que es Cospedal, y seguir lo dictado por interés electoral de su partido. 

 Lo del pucherazo electoral de CLM es intolerable. Aún así, si hay alguien que vote a esa señora con todo lo que ha arrasado, se merece todo lo que le pase. Lo malo es que toca a todos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Desde ayer el Desvío del Tajo succiona 16 m3/seg a los maltrechos embalses de cabecera. Machacando Bolarque y dejando en seco Entrepeñas y Buendía.
Fuente: SAIH

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

Y encima con un trasvase presuntamente ilegal según hemos visto. A muchos le moleste que pongamos esto, y por supuesto que seamos anti expolio, ellos se creen con el derecho a tener toda el agua del Tajo y a nosotros dejarnos secos. Pues sus palabras lo único que hacen es darnos ánimos para seguir denunciando esta completa injusticia, que les quede claro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ya dijimos desde la Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina, que el propio Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente está incumpliendo la ley que no hace tanto (septiembre de este mismo año), plasmó en el Real Decreto 773/2004, resultado retorcido de aquel bastardeo del Memorandum, plasmado a última hora y por la puerta de atrás en la Ley 21/2013, de evaluación ambiental. Lo dejamos claro en este informe. Y recuerdo que la Plataforma tiene interpuesto recurso en el Tribunal Supremo contra el Plan de cuenca y los condicionantes adicionales como el famoso Memorandum y el decreto del trasvase. Negamos la mayor.
> 
> Ayer tarde comenzó el bombeo del nuevo trasvase aprobado hace unas semanas para el cuarto trimestre de 2014, el primero del año hidrológico 2014/15. Este trasvase, de 32 hm3/ mensuales, incumple la ley puesto que el periodo de transición que establecía la Ley 21/2013 ya ha expirado, según certificó la propia Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (organismo no sospechoso de colaborar con el enemigo, es decir, los defensores del Tajo):
> 
> La propia Confederación hidrográfica del Tajo en sus informes sobre los indicadores de sequía, fija ya -como no puede ser de otra manera- la raya de los 400 hm3 y el resto de niveles que fija la ley:
> 
> Tomando lo que sostienen tanto la ley como la CHT, para el primer trimestre del año hidrológico 2014/15 (octubre, noviembre y diciembre) la decisión de trasvase la hubiera tenido que tomar la ministra del ramo, y sólo se hubieran podido trasvasar (motivando la decisión) hasta 20 hm3/mes, es decir 60 como máximo, ya que los embalses de encontraban por debajo de los niveles de Alerta -ojo, no para el trasvase, sino para el propio Tajo- que marca la nueva norma de explotación (existencias a 1 de octubre y 1 de noviembre de 536 hm3 y 543,7 hm3 respectivamente, frente a los 613 y 609 hm3 que fija el decreto para el Nivel 3 de Alerta de cada mes):
> 
> Pero no fue así. El ministerio, la directora general del Agua, decidió torear la ley, y amoldarla a los intereses particulares, privativos y empresariales de los regantes del trasvase, con el apoyo incondicional y aplauso del gobierno (un decir) de Castilla-La Mancha. Para ello se inventó una regla de explotación de andar por casa y estrujar un poco más al Tajo, y de esta forma llegar a los 38 hm3 por mes. Regla resultado de sumar 32 hm3 a la regla existente (que recuerdo no tenía ningún rango jurídico, sólo un acuerdo interno de la Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura) y derogada por el Plan del Tajo de 2014 (Real Decreto 270/2014). Una cosa, la novísma regla ad hoc que queda así (recuerdo que inaplicable, puesto que la propia CHT no acusada ni perseguida en rebeldía por el ministerio- certificó como organismo oficial encargado por ley de la gestión del Tajo y sus recursos, que ya se había alcanzado la cifra de 900 hm3 almacenados):
> ...


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...do-la-ley.html

Miguel Ángel Sánchez, desmigando los motivos y las razones por las que el trasvase que está desangrando el Tajo ahora mismo, es ilegal. Y sin gastar dinero público de los españoles.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## faeton

Tiene pinta de que van a decir que las aportaciones anuales están por encima...... sinvergüenzas. No hay derecho. Ni con 3000 mm en la zona se llenarían nunca.

----------

Jonasino (23-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Como danmificado por el trasvase (vivo a 200 metros del Tajo) agradezco tus palabras y tu solidaridad, Faeton, tus palabras te honran y estoy seguro de que si hubiera más gente como tú en este pais, las cosas serían de otra manera.

----------


## labanda

Ya han empezado otra vez a esquilmar los embalses de entrepeñas y buendia, no han durado ni un mes sin enviar agua, y pese a que haya llovido a esta gente les da igual.

el año pasado se tiraron desde noviembre a octubre mandado agua y este año pretenden hacer lo mismo.

Encima ahora han hecho una "charca de 10 hm3 en Carrascosa del campo para "según ellos" dar agua a casí 300 pueblos de Cuenca y Ciudad Real, ya han empezado las expropiaciones de nuevo y empezaran a meter una tuberia que todos sabemos nunca se va a usar, todo ello para edulcorar el travase y poner el pretexto de que también abastecera a los pueblos manchegos, cuando saben que esta tuberia sera una tuberia fantasma.

Cuanto tendremos que soportar esta humillación, , robo y menos precio de los habitantes ribereños.

Por que claman por la solidaridad, quienes nunca la han ejercido o es que a nosotros nos dan los tomates gratis.

Nos están robando nuestro futuro ya que las oportunidades que podriamos tener se las estan llevando por "real decreto".

Somos pacientes, pero el dia que la gente empiece a pasar sed y vea el agua correr por sus campos, ocurrira una desgracia, luego no digán que no están avisados.

Que paso de la racionalización del agua, y por que en todo el levante se construyeron, casas, campos... sin tener en cuenta SUS reservas de agua, sin tener que robarselas al vecino.

Solidaridad, que se la metan por donde cada uno pueda, que tendremos que hacer un referendum como los catalanes y hacernos un estado soberano?.

Que ganas de que cambien a esta "casta" de políticos a ver si empiezan a hacer las cosas con justicia.

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices, labanda, en este foro muchos dicen que esto del trasvase es cuestión de opiniones, pero no, no es opinable que a los ribereños nos están machacando, y un pais no se puede construir así, al final las cosas tienen consecuencias y como tú dices, yo no quiero pertenecer a un pais que se construye tan injustamente, me siento totalmente desamparado por los poderes políticos de mi pais que solo defiende al Levante en algo tan importante como el agua. Se saltan hasta las propias leyes que ellos mismos promulgan para aplastarnos.


¡¡¡¡BASTA YA!!!!!

----------


## faeton

Es que ese es el tema, si ponen una ley que se cumpla con todas las consecuencias. Y se la han saltado a la torera.  Yo como cualquier persona normal, con unos criterios razonables soy partidario del trasvase, dentro de una política integral de gestión de agua.  Pero aquí no hay trasvase hay esquilmación y expropiación del agua, ni siquiera son capaces de cumplir sus propias leyes, y por ahí no paso. El debate no es la solidaridad, que quieras que no, todos los ciudadanos de bien la tenemos, el problema aquí es que se delinque con el favor de los poderes públicos.
Ya me parece raquítico el poner 400 hm3 como límite cuando este debería estar por encima de 1200 hm3 (cuando entre ambas presas estén más o menos al 50%). 
Por otro lado, acojonante que los propios pueblos ribereños no tengan esa agua para su abastecimiento y muchos años tengan restricciones.
Que dentro de la gestión integral del agua, se tenga en cuenta que las existencias que tiene la propia Cuenca del Segura, deben ir a toda esa zona, siendo el trasvase una solución excepcional.
Que dentro de los cultivos, a los que va, sólo puedan aportar agua a aquellos que tienen los sistemas de riego que menos consuman agua (goteo), y que a los otros se les niegue directamente, a estas alturas el riego por inundación debería estar prohibido, si el agua proviene de otra cuenca.
Es que es cabreante.

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

^^^^
 Si éste pensamiento tuyo fuera el imperante, no habría ningún problema.

Por eso leí muy sorprendido al principio, cuando sólo leía en éste foro, que algunos foreros hablaban de que no se iba a trasvasar "sólo un poco" o unas cantidades razonables en éste tipo de infraestructuras, sino que una vez construidas se iban a exprimir hasta el tope fuera de toda racionalidad, por dos cosas:
- Hay que amortizar en lo posible la obra, si como opina San Martín, la obra no se ha amortizado ni se amortizará, se desvía lo máximo posible.
- La demanda en destino ha crecido exponencialmente por el efecto llamada.

 Veo que esos foreros no se equivocaban.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Exactamente, es que ese es el problema, si fuera como tú dices el trasvase, Faeton, no creo que nadie se opondría, es más yo mismo en caso de necesidad, para agua de boca trasvasaría sin barrera de 400 ni de nada, repartamos la escasa agua que hay, pero claro cuando se ve lo que está pasando, y llega al escándalo actual, ya uno no sabe como combatir tamaña injusticia. Porque estos son pantanos inter anuales, y lo normal es mantenerlos a un buen nivel cuando llevamos años buenos de lluvias, y luego cuando llegan sequías prolongadas, que llegarán, se usa ese agua, pero imaginaros ahora una sequía prolongada, ¿de donde sacariamos el agua para el Tajo?

----------


## Jonasino

> Es que ese es el tema, si ponen una ley que se cumpla con todas las consecuencias. Y se la han saltado a la torera.  Yo como cualquier persona normal, con unos criterios razonables soy partidario del trasvase, dentro de una política integral de gestión de agua.  Pero aquí no hay trasvase hay esquilmación y expropiación del agua, ni siquiera son capaces de cumplir sus propias leyes, y por ahí no paso. El debate no es la solidaridad, que quieras que no, todos los ciudadanos de bien la tenemos, el problema aquí es que se delinque con el favor de los poderes públicos.
> Ya me parece raquítico el poner 400 hm3 como límite cuando este debería estar por encima de 1200 hm3 (cuando entre ambas presas estén más o menos al 50%). 
> Por otro lado, acojonante que los propios pueblos ribereños no tengan esa agua para su abastecimiento y muchos años tengan restricciones.
> Que dentro de la gestión integral del agua, se tenga en cuenta que las existencias que tiene la propia Cuenca del Segura, deben ir a toda esa zona, siendo el trasvase una solución excepcional.
> Que dentro de los cultivos, a los que va, sólo puedan aportar agua a aquellos que tienen los sistemas de riego que menos consuman agua (goteo), y que a los otros se les niegue directamente, a estas alturas el riego por inundación debería estar prohibido, si el agua proviene de otra cuenca.
> Es que es cabreante.


Totalmente de acuerdo Faeton. Para mi el trasvese (cualquiera) debería ser en primer lugar necesidades de abastecimiento humano, segundo riego y tercero otrs aprovechamientos en ese orden, pero nunca que los intereses de la cuenca receptora puedan primar sobre la donante. Y lo último, no poder contar con las posibilidades de trasvase para propiciar nuevos riegos, urbanizaciones etc. Ah, y siempre con pago de costes reales y no subencionados.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De todas formas, éstos buenos deseos no pasan de ahí, de deseos imposibles, como el que nos toque el euromillón o que mañana al despertar nos parezcamos a Brad Pitt o con la cuenta corriente de Amancio Ortega. Ilusiones imposibles.

La única realidad que hay y que habrá, es, que se van a llevar todo lo que puedan al igual que en todos los sitios en los que existen infraestructuras insostenibles de éste tipo, sea el desvío Tajo-Segura, sea el sistema de desvíos del Río Colorado, que no deja una gota al río, la desecación del Mar de Aral por unos cultivos salvajes a manta, el que están haciendo en China, que se vislumbra como el próximo desastre, los que están haciendo en Sudamérica, etc...
 Todas esas obras tienen dos características comunes y repetidas en la mayor parte de los casos.
-Han creado una demanda mayor, por lo que no han resuelto el problema.
-Han causado una grave consecuencia económica y medioambiental en las zonas afectadas.

Por eso me opongo a ellas, porque nunca se van a usar  como se ha expresado aquí.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Unregistered

> Totalmente de acuerdo Faeton. Para mi el trasvese (cualquiera) debería ser en primer lugar necesidades de abastecimiento humano, segundo riego y tercero otrs aprovechamientos en ese orden, pero nunca que los intereses de la cuenca receptora puedan primar sobre la donante. Y lo último, no poder contar con las posibilidades de trasvase para propiciar nuevos riegos, urbanizaciones etc. Ah, y siempre con pago de costes reales y no subencionados.


Claro todos de acuerdo con todo esto, pero ya sabemos lo que está pasando ahora, y muchos dicen estas cosas tan razonables pero a la hora de denunciar lo que está pasando miran para otro lado, y nosotros los que lo sufrimos no contamos con la solidarirad de nadie y es más encima nos atacan de insolidarios e intransigentes y mil cosas más y la prueba es este foro que encima los danmificados somos "los malos" que no respetamos las opiniones de los demás.
Como dice NoRegistrado  y sobre todo como dice la historia del ATS esta forma tan idílica de usar el trasvase no se va a dar nunca,  y si no se va a dar nunca ¿qué hacemos? 

1)- ¿acabamos con el trasvase?
2)- ¿seguimos como siempre?

Esta es la pregunta y por supuesto mi opción es la 1, ¿cual es la vuestra?

----------


## Jonasino

Entre un 1 y un 2 cabe un 1,5

----------

faeton (25-nov-2014)

----------


## Unregistered

> Entre un 1 y un 2 cabe un 1,5


No, no cabe, y a las pruebas me remito.

Y mientras tanto nosotros a fastidiarnos, el año que viene con restricciones fijo, y solidaridad con nosotros nadie, pero nosotros somos "anti" que no admitimos el debate. ¡¡¡lo que no admitimos es no tener agua porque se la llevan a otro sitio para regar!!!

----------


## NoRegistrado

Algunos, por más que se le explique el por qué nunca van a dejar de explotar una infraestructura como ésta al máximo, sufra lo que sufra la cuenca cedente, es que no se enteran; más bien no se quieren enterar

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Unregistered

Sí, lo hemos visto muchisimo aquí, como el expolio al que se somete al Tajo es indefendible entonces nos cuentan que ellos están de acuerdo con otro trasvase y bla bla bla pero luego a la hora de la verdad, se enfrentan a nosotros y están junto a los que defienden este trasvase, junto a los que defienden dejarnos sin agua como está pasando y jamás les oimos una crítica al trasvase y a los políticos que lo están gestionando, jamás les oimos una palabras solidarias con nosotros. Por eso me alegra leer a Faeton que veo que es una excepción en lo que se ve y le aplaudo como hacía antes otro forero.

----------


## faeton

Por lo menos una buena noticia.  Durante esta noche han caído más de 100  mm (saih tajo)   de precipitaciones en Buendía... Se tendría que notar algo, aunque bien que lo esquilmarán. Aquí pongo como han caído a lo largo de la noche.

26/11/2014 09:00	6,0
26/11/2014 08:00	23,0
26/11/2014 07:00	20,0
26/11/2014 06:00	20,0
26/11/2014 05:00	19,6
26/11/2014 04:00	15,6
26/11/2014 03:00	6,4
26/11/2014 02:00	2,8
26/11/2014 01:00	1,2

----------


## G20

Entrevista a Marta García
«Se va a garantizar el caudal del Tajo en Talavera con los recursos de Entrepeñas y Buendía»

Os la paso, no sabía si ubicarla en Talavera, en depuración o al final como he hecho en el trasvase o "reserva estratégica de 400 en E+B.

http://www.latribunadetalavera.es/no...3%B1as/buendia

----------


## Unregistered

Esta entrevista es una más de las mentiras  y engaños del gobierno de Cospedal, al que no le importa nada el Tajo, ni sus ribereños y aquí está la prueba. Desde que se supo lo de los 400 Hm3, muchos dijeron/dijimos que eso era el caramelo para vender que se mejoraba y luego trasvasar mucha más agua. Y esa ha sido la realidad, y no hay más que ver el agua que se ha trasvasado este año, y se trasvasa. Dice esta señora: 

"Además, con estos 400 hectómetros cúbicos conseguimos otro objetivo nada desdeñable, que es responder a las legítimas demandas de los pueblos ribereños de utilizar estos pantanos para su desarrollo turístico".

Me entra la risa, por no llorar claro, ahora mismo todos pueden ver las fotos de como están los pantanos de cabecera, ahora mismo se puede ver como están estos embalses y están en 550 Hm3, con 400 ni turismo, ni nada, y lo sabe.

"Si Talavera no llega a este caudal mínimo, ¿se desembalsará  entonces agua de la reserva de la cabecera del Tajo?"
"Esta reserva es para que todas nuestras necesidades estén garantizadas, para que nunca falte agua en la región. Es, en definitiva, la prioridad de la cuenca cedente."

Uno está harto de tantas mentiras, de estos políticos que además de no saber nada (ésta fue la que habló de 400 m3/s en vez de 400 Hm3) mienten sin parar. Con la nueva Ley, y lo estamos viendo, tiene total prioridad el trasvase sobre el agua del Tajo, de hecho han legislado la cantidad máxima de agua que puede bajar por su caudal, y si no recuerdo mal eran trescientos y pico Hm3, mientras por el trasvase pueden bajar hasta 600 Hm3. 

Esta gente le ha hecho un mal al Tajo y a nosotros que estamos sufriendo ahora, el colmo es que la CHT emitiera un comunicado diciendo que entraba en vigor la reserva de los 400 Hm3, la armaran los regantes y los poderes políticos de Levante, la CHT diera marcha atrás y ésta de la entrevista no dijera nada siendo la consejera, ¿quien se va a creer nunca que esa reserva sea de verdad?

Esta y su jefa Cospedal están acabando con el Tajo y mintiendonos de una manera inaceptable.

----------


## No Registrado

> Entrevista a Marta García
> «Se va a garantizar el caudal del Tajo en Talavera con los recursos de Entrepeñas y Buendía»
> 
> Os la paso, no sabía si ubicarla en Talavera, en depuración o al final como he hecho en el trasvase o "reserva estratégica de 400 en E+B.
> 
> http://www.latribunadetalavera.es/no...3%B1as/buendia


Ya claro, no se respeta el caudal en Aranjuez llegando mil veces a ir la mitad de lo legislado, no protesta nadie y van a garantizar el de Talavera sin que haya una intención de proteger nunca el Tajo. No se lo cree ni ella. Y hace gracia como no se quiere hablar del proyecto de Finisterre y el circuito cerrado de aguas sucias para que el Tajo lleve agua en Talavera.

Al final es lo que digo, resulta evidente que no hay intención de proteger el Tajo desde las instancias que deberían, cuando además es su obligación y lo único que hacen es soltar consignas manipuladas para no perder votos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Y LO DICE MANOLO BUITRAGO, UNO DE LAS PLUMAS QUE FUNCIONA COMO LOBBY AL SERVICIO DEL SCRATS Y ESPECULADORES INMOBILIARIOS*




> *Solo se pueden derivar a la cuenca del Segura 20 hectómetros cúbicos por mes para abastecimientos y regadíos debido a que se ha entrado en Nivel 3 de excepcionalidad hídrica*
> Las predicciones pesimistas se han cumplido y los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo entraron ayer en el Nivel 3 de excepcionalidad hídrica, por lo que solo se podrán derivar a la cuenca del Segura 20 hectómetros cúbicos por mes para los abastecimientos y los regadíos. El desembalse de este mes dependerá de la orden de la ministra Isabel García Tejerina, según las nuevas normas de explotación.
> 
> Los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía almacenaban ayer 553 hectómetros cúbicos, que incluyen los volúmenes que se autorizaron para los meses de octubre y noviembre pero que se han quedado almacenados en la cabecera debido a unas obras de reparación del canal. Una vez descontados, las reservas están en el Nivel 3 por una diferencia de 13 hectómetros, según explicó el presidente del Sindicato de Regantes, José Manuel Claver. Confía en que crezcan las aportaciones durante los próximos meses para que se pueda recuperar el Nivel 2, aunque tendría que llover mucho.
> 
> De acuerdo con la nueva ley, la reserva intocable en la cabecera es ahora de 272 hectómetros. Aumentará automáticamente hasta los 304 el día 1 de enero, por lo que los excedentes disminuirán.


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201412...2010937-v.html

Ya lo sabían y han intentado sortear el nivel de alerta.
La situación es realmente insostenible.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

> La reserva de agua ha descendido hasta los 552 hm3, un 20% menos que hace un año. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura baraja establecer un calendario de restricciones para los regadíos
>     Meteorología certifica la sequía más grave de la historia de Alicante (18/09/2014)
>     El Gobierno recorta el trasvase del Tajo al Segura en el momento de mayor sequía (16/09/2014)
> 
> La falta de lluvias en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo-Segura (Entrepeñas y Buendía) ha aumentado en las últimas semanas la presión sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura debido a la progresiva caída del nivel de agua embalsada que esta semana está en los 552 hm3, doscientos menos que el año pasado y a 152 hm3 de que el trasvase se cierre y no pueda salir ni una gota hacia la provincia. La nueva ley del trasvase ha elevado este año la reserva a los 400 hm3 (antes 240 hm3), complicando el envío de agua en los ciclos se sequía como el actual, como ya advirtieron en su día la Comisión Provincial del Agua y el Instituto Interuniversitario de Geografía. La falta de lluvias amenaza, por tanto, al riego agrícola y obligará a multiplicarla producción de caudal desalada en la planta de Agua Amarga y acelerar la puesta en marcha de las desaladoras de Torrevieja y Mutxamel, por lo que la subida de la tarifa será un hecho en 2015. El agua desalada para consumo urbano es ocho veces más cara que la del trasvase.
> 
> Por su parte la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura trabaja ya en la elaboración del borrador de un Real Decreto de Sequía por si fuera necesario activarlo, tras haber alcanzado el indicador de sequía de la cuenca el nivel de prealerta. La Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación, que integra a representantes de la Administración del Estado, las comunidades autónomas y los usuarios, se reunió anteayer en Murcia para iniciar estos trabajos, que preven una eventual reducción de los recursos disponibles para así atender la demanda.
> 
> Las alternativas que prevé el plan de cuenca pasan por recurrir a las aguas provenientes de los acuíferos subterráneos y a las plantas desaladoras, así como al control exhaustivo de los aprovechamientos.
> ...


Fuente:http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...a/1578060.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

El diario información miente.
Ya se encargó el ministerio de retrasar la entrada en vigor del decreto para que el límite mínimo no trasvasable no entrara en vigor éste año con una jugada asquerosa.

Actualmente, el mínimo no trasvasable se sitúa en 272 Hm3, e irá subiendo a razón de 32Hm3 en 5 años hasta alcanzar los 400 Hm3, el 16% de la capacidad de los embalses, algo que sigue siendo ridículo.

Aún así es un mínimo, opero está mal decir que no es trasvasable, ya que esa frase se ha borrado de la ley. Algo harán.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (17-dic-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *El volumen de agua trasvasada* por el Acueducto Tajo-Segura durante el pasado año hidrológico asciende a *492,98 hectómetros cúbicos*, según ha informado la Comisión de Desembalse en la primera reunión del año hidrológico, en la que se ha indicado que la cabecera está en alerta de eventual sequía.
> 
> En un comunicado, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo ha informado de que la Comisión de Desembalse se ha reunido en la sede central del Organismo para analizar la situación hidrológica de la cuenca y avanzar previsiones.
> 
> En concreto, durante el pasado año hidrológico -del 1 de octubre de 2013 al 30 de septiembre de 2014- el volumen de agua embalsada se ha reducido en 444 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
> Pero actualmente, con datos del lunes 8 de diciembre, el volumen de agua embalsada en la cuenca es de 6.354 hectómetros cúbicos, el 57,72 por ciento de la capacidad total y casi 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos más que hace un año por estas mismas fechas, concretamente 940 hectómetros cúbicos.
> 
> Con estos datos, la CHT indica que "casi con seguridad" hay "garantías suficientes para poder satisfacer todas las demandas de la cuenca en el presente año hidrológico sin tener que tomar medidas extraordinarias".


http://www.eldigitalcastillalamancha...tos-174844.htm

 Si la misma CHT da una información que induce a pensar que *toda la cuenca* está al 67%, cuando hay una diferencia atroz entre la cabecera y Alcántara, no me extraña que luego la gente opine lo mismo sin pararse a diferenciar.

Antolín, qué daño estás haciendo al Tajo, es increíble...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (05-ene-2015)

----------


## faeton

Casi 500 hm3 de cuenca a cuenca, es una barbaridad teniendo en cuenta como queda la cuenca de la que se trasvasa. Otra cosa diferente sería que estuvieran a reventar la cabecera de Tajo y realmente hubieran excedentes, pero no es el caso.

----------

NoRegistrado (16-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

6,10 m3 en Almoguera, con bajadas puntuales hasta los 3. Los 100 litros serán del arroyo Baduje que sale en Zorita.
14,28m3 por el canal de desvío.
 E+B bajan 4 Hm3 y rozan el 20%

Fuente http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php

Menuda primavera se presenta.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (19-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han perdido esta semana más de cinco hectómetros y se quedan con 532,1 -el 21,5 por ciento de su capacidad-, según los datos aportados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo.
> 
> De este modo, el embalse de Entrepeñas ha bajado 2,8 hectómetros y se queda con 193,8 hectómetros de los 835 que puede almacenar, mientras que el de Buendía ha perdido también 2,6 hectómetros y se queda 338,2 sobre una capacidad total de 1.639.


Sigue la fiesta.

Por el bien de Hejpaña, los charcos de Entrepeñas y Buendía pierden otros 5 Hm3, mientras el río balo Bolarque imcumple en repetidas ocasiones el caudal mínimo.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gráfica de los meses del año hidrológico del último año, del año pasado y de los últimos 5 años.



Estamos ya cerca de esto:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-ene-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Lo que es una vergüenza es que esto no responde a una gran sequía que entonces se podría entender, esto responde a la dejación de funciones de los gobiernos de CLM, Madrid y por supuesto a la CHT que son dirigidos por los intereses de Murcia, de la CHS y del SCRATS que han permitido vaciar la cabecera para hacer su propia despensa en Alarcón mediante trasvases salvajes. Esta situación es culpa única y exclusivamente del trasvase que es la vergüenza.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aunque para algunos, la oposición al trasvase sea una cosa nueva e incluso la consideran molesta, la verdad es que es una lucha larga en el tiempo, desde antes de su puesta en marcha. 
 Por ejemplo:




> La agonía del Tajo llevó a Toledo a una corriente de movilizaciones en los últimos años de los 70  en contra del trasvase al Segura que se llevaba fraguando algunos años. Los políticos y los toledanos se convirtieron en una única voz en las calles para evitar el escaso caudal, la contaminación que dejó sin vida al río por falta de oxígeno y provocó varios episodios de masiva mortandad de peces.
>  La ciudad no podía darle la espalda a su río y esta lucha se convirtió en un reto personal para Manuel Lucio Díaz-Marta, un ingeniero con un importante bagaje profesional en obras hidráulicas que se embarcó desde muy joven en una titánica lucha contra el trasvase Tajo-Segura tanto como profesional como político del PSOE. «Era un hombre distinto en todos los sentidos», recuerda su hijo Enrique, que asistió ayer al acto institucional en el que su padre recibió a título póstumo la distinción de hijo predilecto de Toledo.
>  Tenía una especial predilección por el Tajo y «en casa siempre hablaba de ecología, pero hace cuarenta o cincuenta años era una palabra muy extraña». Este toledano «era un hombre de mundo», explica su hijo, pero reconoce que tenía un especial apego a nuestra ciudad y él mismo tuvo la ocasión de decirle a su padre «que no era de mundo, que era de Toledo». Díaz-Marta tuvo ayer un sentido homenaje del Ayuntamiento y de la docena de familiares, la mayoría procedentes de México, que asistieron para recordar a un hombre trabajador, que pasaba mucho tiempo fuera de casa, que se entretenía mucho con la ingeniería y dedicaba todo el tiempo que podía a la escultura como aficionado, tras aprender de Juan de Ávalos.
>  Resumir la vida de Díaz-Marta no resulta fácil y Enrique puede hablar de su padre horas, pero fue  al grano para ofrecer un retrato rápido «de un hombre que siempre tuvo sus ideas y no era obediente», recalca Enrique, porque no se plegaba a las directrices del PSOE si no estaba de acuerdo. Eso lo puso de manifiesto mucho antes de los 70, cuando no dudó en intervenir desde el exilio y enviar algunos informes a ingenieros españoles para convencerles de que el trasvase, su gran obsesión, resultaba un error. Y no se olvidó del tema ni en México ni cuando iba y venía por su trabajo en Naciones Unidas y tenía el río Tajo muy lejos de casa.
>  La idea del trasvase partió de un compañero de profesión, Manuel Lorenzo Prado, en 1933, a raíz de la redacción del Plan Nacional de Obras Hidráulicas. Si bien, el proyecto se quedó en el tintero bastantes años, reflotó en 1967 y el ministro de Obras Públicas, Silva Muñoz, anunció el inicio de las obras, una operación que arrastraba compensaciones a cambio, como el canal de las Aves para el regadío para abastecer a Toledo en caso de sequía, dos depuradoras para la ciudad, la ampliación de abastecimiento y saneamiento en la ciudad e incluso la depuración de las aguas de Madrid, entre otras mejoras.
>  Pero a  Díaz-Marta seguía sin convencerle la situación y temía que el Tajo terminara muriendo de sed. Su regreso a España en 1976 intensificó su lucha contra el trasvase, que verbalizó siempre que pudo en las Cortes como diputado. Pero la batalla no se quedó en las altas esferas políticas porque Díaz-Marta también formó parte de la primera corporación democrática del Ayuntamiento de Toledo, con Juan Ignacio de Mesa como alcalde. La Corporación se colocó en primera línea y dio más de un quebradero de cabeza al Gobierno de entonces durante el primer año.
>  Esas elecciones municipales del 79 casi colocan de alcalde a Díaz-Marta, un político curtido, porque contó con 12 votos entre los concejales del PSOE y los del PCE, si bien, Juan Ignacio de Mesa le ganó por uno con los apoyos de la UCD, los dos de CD y el del concejal de FN.  Pero el socialista tuvo un  papel importante en el pleno de investidura, que presidió por ser  el concejal de más edad, se dirigió al público para destacar el inicio de una nueva etapa democrática y confío en que todos los concejales «atendieran con ilusión las necesidades de la ciudad, mediante una actuación conjunta y en beneficio de todos».
> Y así ocurrió en torno al río Tajo durante los primeros meses. El exconcejal Ángel Dorado narra en su obra Toledo. 20 años de ayuntamiento democrático las intensas movilizaciones que políticos y ciudadanos lideraron en la ciudad desde 1976. El 27 de julio fue clave porque se celebró la manifestación más multitudinaria que recuerda Toledo con 5.000 asistentes cansados de escasez de caudal, de aguas malolientes y de prohibiciones de baño que partían de hace años.  
>  El 7 de octubre de 1977 también se celebró otra impulsada por más de 400 ciudadanos y cuatro meses después una tercera de la mano de los políticos.
> ...


http://www.latribunadetoledo.es/noti...tajo/diazmarta

Y era ingeniero, lo que son las cosas.
 Era un hombre que no se casaba con nadie y que pudo vislumbrar claramente lo que ésta obra traería al río.
 Muchos deberían aprender de él, de su propio partido y de los demás.


Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Sánchez: este año el Tajo va a entrar en situación de emergencia con unos caudales que no pueden medirse al no estar en marcha las estaciones de aforo*




> La Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche e Izquierda Unida vuelven a la carga en Bruselas este lunes para defender los intereses futuros de la cuenca ante el Comité de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo. Rosa Prieto, responsable de Medio Ambiente de IU Castilla-La Mancha, recordó que el pasado 2 de diciembre el Tajo se quedó fuera del orden del día, donde sí se incluyó el debate del Guadiana y del Ebro, aunque ahora los eurodiputados de IU han conseguido que se incluya para darle el empujón que necesita. 
> 
> De esta forma, en el Parlamento Europeo se presentarán la petición -que se registró en 2012- y las dos quejas referentes al incumplimiento de la Directiva Marco del Agua, así como de la Directiva de Aves y de Hábitats. También se abordará la afectación de las áreas Red Natura. Prieto recordó que el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo no marca unos caudales ecológicos, que además se vulneran de forma más flagrante al estar supeditados a normas de rango superior que inciden en la gestión del trasvase Tajo-Segura. 
> 
> Prieto acudirá al Parlamento comunitario acompañada de Miguel Ángel Sánchez, uno de los portavoces de la plataforma, donde aprovecharán para reunirse con técnicos para analizar el plan de cuenca, que aprobó el Gobierno español, para analizar si se incumple por lo establecido en la directiva del agua. Sánchez afirmó que el Tajo es un río muerto y desahuciado debido a los tejemanejes de la Administración central. La Plataforma en defensa del río pretende con su exposición que se ponga sobre la mesa la posibilidad de que una delegación de eurodiputados viaje a España para conocer de primera mano el estado del río, ya que presenta unos caudales ecológicos que son de risa, apuntó Prieto. 
> 
> Sánchez y Miguel Méndez, el otro portavoz de la plataforma, criticaron la falta de apoyo institucional local y regional para con el Tajo, un agravio comparativo si se tiene en cuenta la apuesta y la inversión constante de las administraciones en Murcia para defender sus intereses hidrológicos. Recordando que en el caso de Talavera, Toledo y Castilla-La Mancha si cuentan con el apoyo de la población, Méndez recordó que en España sus denuncias ya se encuentran en el Tribunal Supremo donde están siendo defendidas por los mejores abogados medioambientalistas de Europa. La Plataforma e IU también presentaron una denuncia ante la Defensora del Pueblo y una petición en el Congreso de los Diputados para declarar ilegal el trasvase de 2014.
> 
> Sánchez, por su parte, dijo que en Toledo y Talavera el Tajo está prácticamente sin caudal y avanzó que, según los informes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, se prevé que este año el Tajo va a entrar en situación de emergencia con unos caudales que no pueden medirse al no estar en marcha las estaciones de aforo.


http://www.lavozdeltajo.com/noticia/...-Bruselas.html

La Plataforma del Tajo, sin dinero público como hace el SCRATS y otras fundaciones de premios nóbeles del agua, acudió el Lunes al Comité de Peticiones de la UE.
 Lo vergonzoso es que ha contado con el veto del PP y la indiferencia del PSOE. Ha tenido que ser a instancias de IU el que se consiga exponer los graves problemas del río en Bruselas.

Magnífica labor de los dos Miguel Ángel que luchan con una escopeta de perdigones frente a F-18.

Momento del acto:



http://www.lavozdeltajo.com/noticia/...-Bruselas.html

No veas lo HARTOS que estamos muchos de ésta situación.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Un buen avance, pero hacia ningún sitio, lamentablemente.

Recordemos que todo esto va a caer en manos de Cañete.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Un buen avance, pero hacia ningún sitio, lamentablemente.
> 
> Recordemos que todo esto va a caer en manos de Cañete.


El avance está claro que será definitivo cuando la población ribereña se harte. Sobre todo Madrid se de cuenta de que le están tomando el peluquín.
Pero mientras eso se va cocinando hay que hacer éstos movimientos.

 Nombrar a Cañete y salirme sarpullidos, es todo uno.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Europa mantiene abierta petición de Plataforma del Tajo* 




> El Comité de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo ha decidido mantener abierta la petición presentada por la Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina en el año 2012 por el retraso en la aplicación de los planes de cuenca y el incumplimiento de las directivas europeas de agua, hábitats y aves.
> 
> Según ha informado el colectivo, los eurodiputados han mostrado su preocupación por el estado del Tajo y la «cuestión» de España, donde parece que todo son «problemas» en lo referente a los ríos y la gestión ambiental en general.
> 
> Representantes de la Plataforma de Talavera y de Izquierda Unida (IU) Castilla-La Mancha intervinieron el lunes en Bruselas para mostrar su preocupación por el estado del Tajo, así como por el plan de cuenca presentado en 2014 por España, documento que ha sido enmendado y modificado por la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental y el Real Decreto de gestión del Tajo-Segura.
> 
> En este sentido, explicaron el «by pass» que está haciendo España a la legislación europea, a las directivas y a los objetivos que propugnan dichas directivas, tanto con el Memorándum como con el citado Real Decreto de gestión del Tajo-Segura. Asimismo, recordaron que, además de la petición, la Plataforma mantiene abiertas dos quejas ante la Comisión Europea.
> 
> El Comité de Peticiones ha decidido mantener abierta la mencionada petición, así como requerir informes a la Comisión Europea sobre el grado de cumplimiento de las directivas europeas en los planes de cuenca del estado español y en especial el del Tajo.


http://www.abc.es/toledo/20150128/ab...-20150128.html

De momento la queja se mantiene abierta y se piden informes.
Ya sabemos que Cañete está ahí para reventarlo. Pero la lucha está servida. Le queda poco, estará más preocupado de otras cosas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Un buen avance, pero hacia ningún sitio, lamentablemente.
> 
> Recordemos que todo esto va a caer en manos de Cañete.


Ya veremos, esperemos a Marzo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Video de la exposición, clara, alta, y poniendo los problemas del río por el trasvase, y los chanchullos cañeteros y cospedaleros bien a la vista.
A partir del 16:31
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/ep-liv...COMMITTEE-PETI

 Buen trabajo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Puf! pues teniendo en mente el tema de la excarcelación de Terroristas de ETA que aprobó una comisión de la UE, a estos se les puede ocurrir cualquier cosa. Espero que sea verdad que Cañete tiene fuerza allí y mande la petición esta de los ecologistas-comunistas al garete.

----------


## quien es quien

> Puf! pues teniendo en mente el tema de la excarcelación de Terroristas de ETA que aprobó una comisión de la UE, a estos se les puede ocurrir cualquier cosa. Espero que sea verdad que Cañete tiene fuerza allí y mande la petición esta de los ecologistas-comunistas al garete.


Ya habló el que pedía respe¿Qué?

Nuevamente, no sabes de lo que habas. Si te refieres a la excarcelación por tumbar la doctrina Parot, el problema fue español, que se saltaron la ley a la torera.

Anda mira.... como con el trasvase.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Puf! pues teniendo en mente el tema de la excarcelación de Terroristas de ETA que aprobó una comisión de la UE, a estos se les puede ocurrir cualquier cosa. Espero que sea verdad que Cañete tiene fuerza allí y mande la petición esta de los ecologistas-comunistas al garete.


Como siempre no te informas de nada y lanzas burradas sin sentido.
 ¿¿Qué tiene que ver el Tribunal Europeo de los Derechos Humanos con el Comité de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo??
Aunque no sea del tema, la excarcelación de terroristas que dices no es tal. Lo que hizo el TEDH fue decir que no se pueden aplicar normas penales con carácter retroactivo, incluso lo dice la UE. Pero, en lugar de modificar el Código Penal, que data de 1973 en esos temas, lo que hizo el gobierno es desinformar. Yo y muchos estamos deseando que a los puñeteros terroristas y asesinos de todo tipo se les aplique la cadena perpetua, pero ninguno da el paso, ni siquiera éste gobierno actual que lo lleva en el programa.

Ahora después de aclararte ese off topic sin sentido ninguno que has soltado, paso a hablarte de lo otro.
Mira, Pablo, o quien seas. En la defensa del Tajo hay mucha gente, y de diversa ideología política, porque es una causa justa, evidente y necesaria. Yo te puedo decir que entre ellos hay gente de izquierdas, de derechas, antisistema, de ultraderecha y de todo.
 Yo mismo no soy comunista, ni mucho menos, soy más patriota de lo que puedas ser tú, te lo aseguro. Y como amo a mi patria PERO DE VERDAD, por eso estoy en contra del trasvase, porque margina, arruina y condena una zona para favorecer la especulación y el desarrollo insostenible. Además de arruinar el río más importante de la Península Ibérica, que baña la capital de uno de los imperios más importantes de la Humanidad.
 Y ecologista?
 Si eso supone que no quiero que se explote un río por encima de lo que sería lógico, SOY ECOLOGISTA.
 Si eso supone que estoy en contra del tipo de desarrollismo murciano insostenible y sin control murciano, SOY ECOLOGISTA.
 Si eso supone combatir a los que se meriendan el medio ambiente sin control, SOY ECOLOGISTA.

Así que en ese aspecto ni insultas ni ofendes.

 No te preocupes, que Cañete ahora estará seguramente pensando a ver en donde se va a colocar dentro de poco, porque su puesto...tic-tac-tic-tac. Y no soy coletari ni mucho menos.

 Saludos. Miguel.

 PD: No hables mucho de política, que luego viene Jonasino y te regaña.

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues de la mano vais con los comunistas, vosotros sabreis... Y lo del caso del terrorismo, ya se que no es lo mismo, es solo que esa es la confianza que tengo de las instancias internacionales.

*Además de arruinar el río más importante de la Península Ibérica*

Para ser exactos, arruinar *un tramo* del río más importante de la península ibérica. Y es también asombroso que Portugal no se queje nunca y nosotros que somos españoles, siempre de disputa.

Vamos a ver, llevais diciéndome todo el rato que cobro del SCRATS porque defiendo el trasvase... Bueno pues uds. Son todos unos eco-comunistas, misma relación, mismo trato.

----------


## quien es quien

> Pues de la mano vais con los comunistas, vosotros sabreis... Y lo del caso del terrorismo, ya se que no es lo mismo, es solo que esa es la confianza que tengo de las instancias internacionales.
> 
> *Además de arruinar el río más importante de la Península Ibérica*
> 
> Para ser exactos, arruinar *un tramo* del río más importante de la península ibérica. Y es también asombroso que Portugal no se queje nunca y nosotros que somos españoles, siempre de disputa.
> 
> Vamos a ver, llevais diciéndome todo el rato que cobro del SCRATS porque defiendo el trasvase... Bueno pues uds. Son todos unos eco-comunistas, misma relación, mismo trato.


¿Qué Portugal no se queja?

Está claro que no sabes nada del tema.

¿Sabes qué es el convenio de Albufeira? ¿Sabes que se ha incumplido en el Tajo varios años? ¿Sabes lo que eso supone económicamente a España?

¿Sabes que para poder cumplir este convenio, hay que sacar agua de otros lugares de la cuenca ya que de cabecera no puede ser porque se va ATS abajo?


Vamos, cada vez se demuestra lo ignorante e irresponsable que eres.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues de la mano vais con los comunistas, vosotros sabreis... Y lo del caso del terrorismo, ya se que no es lo mismo, es solo que esa es la confianza que tengo de las instancias internacionales.
> 
> *Además de arruinar el río más importante de la Península Ibérica*
> 
> Para ser exactos, arruinar *un tramo* del río más importante de la península ibérica. Y es también asombroso que Portugal no se queje nunca y nosotros que somos españoles, siempre de disputa.
> 
> Vamos a ver, llevais diciéndome todo el rato que cobro del SCRATS porque defiendo el trasvase... Bueno pues uds. Son todos unos eco-comunistas, misma relación, mismo trato.


Ya te he dicho que en la defensa del Tajo hay desde gente de izquierda hasta gente de ultraderecha, por ejemplo falangistas.
 A mi *me da igual el color del gato, lo importante es que cace ratones*. Ya te gustaría a ti ser parecerte un poco a algún comunista con grandes aportaciones a la humanidad, como por ejemplo Einstein, Mendeleiev, o Haldane.

 Pero es igual, tu ignorancia es grande, y veo que en todos los campos.
 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Puf! pues teniendo en mente el tema de la excarcelación de Terroristas de ETA que aprobó una comisión de la UE, a estos se les puede ocurrir cualquier cosa. Espero que sea verdad que Cañete tiene fuerza allí y mande la petición esta de los ecologistas-comunistas al garete.



Este mensaje demuestra el tipo de gente que eres, meter un tema tan doloroso como es el terrorismo de ETA en esta discusión, instrumentalizarlo políticamente para descalificar a la UE demuestra tambien que tipo de persona eres. Me repugnas.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues de la mano vais con los comunistas, vosotros sabreis... Y lo del caso del terrorismo, ya se que no es lo mismo, es solo que esa es la confianza que tengo de las instancias internacionales.
> 
> *Además de arruinar el río más importante de la Península Ibérica*
> 
> Para ser exactos, arruinar *un tramo* del río más importante de la península ibérica. Y es también asombroso que Portugal no se queje nunca y nosotros que somos españoles, siempre de disputa.
> 
> Vamos a ver, llevais diciéndome todo el rato que cobro del SCRATS porque defiendo el trasvase... Bueno pues uds. Son todos unos eco-comunistas, misma relación, mismo trato.


jajajajajaja, ¿que Portugal no se queja? jajajjaaj, será ignorante. jajajaja

Y ya lo de los eco-comunistas... saca la política de esto, que el problema no es ese, el problema es vuelta falta de soldiaridad con el vecino y el problema es que en mucha parte de España estamos hasta los mismisimos de murcianos como tú, que solo les importan sus intereses.

----------


## No Registrado

> Bueno pues uds. Son todos unos eco-comunistas, misma relación, mismo trato.


Este tío es mucho mas... [insulto grueso] de lo que creía, no merece la pena decir más.

Lo bueno de todo esto es que se ve que tipo de gente defiende el trasvase, no pares, sigue, sigue pablovelasco, que nos haces un gran favor a los contrarios al desvio del Tajo.

----------


## Jonasino

> PD: No hables mucho de política, que luego viene Jonasino y te regaña.


Sin comentarios

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sin comentarios


 Lo ves? 

Ayyy qué buenos ratos...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Ahora si que me ha quedado claro todo... Madre mía vaya compañeros de viaje que llevais, y luego decís de que no te puedes fiar del SCRATS...... Y vais con los comunistas.... Dime con quien vas y te dire quien eres...
Y lo del gato buena cita, de Deng Xiaoping, líder de un partido que ha matado a millones de personas... Y hablas de falangistas, claro, es que no sabes que son prácticamente lo mismo?
Vaya, vaya, que yo no puedo citar ninguna fuente del SCRATS o de periódicos de mi tierra porque están comprados por él... Pero vais con los comunistas... Pues ale! con ellos! mejor, no os va a salir nada.
Aunque los comunistas podrían ponerse deacuerdo, IU en Murcia apoya al trasvase y al campesino... No si ya sabemos los principios que tiene esta gente, son todos iguales.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues yo, te aseguro que me llevo bien con todo tipo de gente.
Entre mis amigos personales hay gente del PP, gente del PSOE, gente falangista, de IU, incluso antisistema y de Podemos. Yo les tengo confundido porque a veces apoyo unas cosas y a veces otras. Y es que yo no me caso políticamente con nadie
 Vamos, que somos amigos y nos respetamos, y cuando nos juntamos nos metemos unos chuletones entre pecho y espalda que no veas.

Así que venga con tus fobias e ignorancias a otro lado hombre, que estamos en el siglo XXI. Sal de tu terruño y viaja un poco, así te quitas esas costras cerebrales.

 Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Ten cuidado ésta noche, mira debajo de la cama, a ver si va a haber un comunista feroz y te come.

----------

MarDeCastilla (06-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Ahora si que me ha quedado claro todo... Madre mía vaya compañeros de viaje que llevais, y luego decís de que no te puedes fiar del SCRATS...... Y vais con los comunistas.... Dime con quien vas y te dire quien eres...
> Y lo del gato buena cita, de Deng Xiaoping, líder de un partido que ha matado a millones de personas... Y hablas de falangistas, claro, es que no sabes que son prácticamente lo mismo?
> Vaya, vaya, que yo no puedo citar ninguna fuente del SCRATS o de periódicos de mi tierra porque están comprados por él... Pero vais con los comunistas... Pues ale! con ellos! mejor, no os va a salir nada.
> Aunque los comunistas podrían ponerse deacuerdo, IU en Murcia apoya al trasvase y al campesino... No si ya sabemos los principios que tiene esta gente, son todos iguales.



Desde luego aparte de ignorante en todo lo que concierne al Tajo eres un cateto de tomo y lomo, está claro que no te enteras de que va la vaina, el problema no es si Deng Xiaoping matá a miles o Pinochet a cientos, si Franco era un dictador sanguinario o si Pol Pot lo era más. El problema es la falta de solidaridad de los murcianos, el problema es como se le roba el agua a un río como el Tajo para el beneficio de unos cuantos, como se destroza el medio ambiente, saltandose todas las normas europeas.

Y Europa lo parará, eso está claro, antes o despues, en la presentación que se hizo en la comisión de peticiones el otro día se pusieron las fotos de lo que está pasando en el Tajo, y uno de los parlamentarios que intervinieron dijo que hace 30 años esto pasaba en muchas partes de Europa pero ya no, Europa se lo tomó en serio y si nosotros queremos ser europeos, ser desarrollados tendremos que respetar las normas ambientales y cerrar el trasvase.

Tú no sabes de lo que hablas, pero vete pensando que tú y muchos de los egoistas murcianos vais a tener que pensar en otra forma de tener agua y no robarsela al vecino, tenlo claro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*La Defensora del Pueblo ha dado la razón a los grupos ciudadanos integrados en la Red Ciudadana por una Nueva Cultura del Agua* 




> La Defensora del Pueblo ha dado la razón a los grupos ciudadanos integrados en la Red Ciudadana por una Nueva Cultura del Agua quienes pidieron, en octubre de 2013, acceso a la información ante el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama) para conocer el contenido del Memorándum y los informes y estudios que dieron lugar al mismo o se derivasen de él. El Magrama hizo oídos sordos y ello motivó que la Red presentara una queja a la Defensora del Pueblo, solicitando su intervención.
> 
> En la queja argumentaron que* la firma del pacto del llamado Memorándum del Tajo* en abril de 2013 por parte del Magrama y los Gobiernos de Murcia y Valencia, *y la posterior incorporación de sus contenidos en la citada Ley de Impacto Ambiental de diciembre de 2013, afectaban de forma muy importante a la planificación y gestión de la cuenca del Tajo y, por lo tanto, deberían someterse a procesos de participación pública e integrarse en el proceso ordinario de planificación hidrológica.
> *
> Y la respuesta de la Defensora "*confirma los argumentos de la denuncia ciudadana*", según ha comunicado la Red del Tajo en nota de prensa, "al indicar que el anteproyecto de ley, en lo relativo a las modificaciones del trasvase Tajo-Segura y ventas de agua *debía haberse sometido a participación pública, y a evaluación de impacto ambiental*, sin que fuera suficiente la tramitación parlamentaria dada a una norma con rango legal. Considera que las reglas para la determinación de aguas excedentarias o de explotación del trasvase forman parte de la planificación ordinaria de la cuenca hidrográfica correspondiente, algo que esta Red Ciudadana lleva exigiendo desde hace tiempo".
> 
> Por ello, la Red se muestra satisfecha porque la Defensora les dé la razón, "y sería deseable que su opinión sirviera para mejorar la gestión y planificación de la cuenca del Tajo, el río más largo de la Península, con establecimiento de un régimen de caudales ecológicos real, efectivo y claramente justificado, sin excluir a ciudades como Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera".


http://encastillalamancha.es/noticia...o-Segura+(pdf)

Me lo acaba de enviar mi mujer. Hay alguno al que le ha entado como una patada en la nuez.

 Es lo que se llama un ZASCA en la boca de Cañete y su forma de actuar e imponer sus alocadas ideas por la fuerza igual que se refleja en mi firma que tonto gusta.

Ahora falta a ver si el Constitucional se deja de partidismos y actúa como debería, haciendo cumplir la constitución y las normas europeas sobre medio ambiente a las que España se adhirió en el 2000.


 Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (06-feb-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Tú no sabes de lo que hablas, pero vete pensando que tú y muchos de los egoistas murcianos vais a tener que pensar en otra forma de tener agua y no robarsela al vecino, tenlo claro.* 

El problema es que el agua del tajo es tan mía como vuestra, lo mismo que la del segura, o el júcar. A quien robamos???

----------


## No Registrado

> El problema es que el agua del tajo es tan mía como vuestra, lo mismo que la del segura, o el júcar. A quien robamos???


Si no sabes de lo que hablas, eres un ignorante completo, y si te preguno que de donde te sacas eso pones un link a la Ley de Aguas y ya está, no sabes ni lo que es el dominio público ni la propiedad. El agua pertenece al río Tajo, a su cuenca y se la robais al río, ¿queda claro, ignorante?

Lo que ya es de risa es decir que el agua del segura o jucar nos pertenece a todos, no hay más que ver como se pusieron los regantes cuando el Jucar-Vinalopó. 
Sois la mafia que quereis todo para vosotros, eso es lo que sois, ladrones.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, un argumento más. Esta vez desde la propia Universidad de Murcia.
Qué curioso.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...es/621267.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (03-feb-2015)

----------


## faeton

> Si no sabes de lo que hablas, eres un ignorante completo, y si te preguno que de donde te sacas eso pones un link a la Ley de Aguas y ya está, no sabes ni lo que es el dominio público ni la propiedad. El agua pertenece al río Tajo, a su cuenca y se la robais al río, ¿queda claro, ignorante?
> 
> Lo que ya es de risa es decir que el agua del segura o jucar nos pertenece a todos, no hay más que ver como se pusieron los regantes cuando el Jucar-Vinalopó. 
> Sois la mafia que quereis todo para vosotros, eso es lo que sois, ladrones.


Buen argumento sí señor. Es como decir la Sanidad madrileña, donde están los mejores hospitales es de los madrileños y ninguno más debe utilizarlo. 
Con lo fácil que es decir, que el río Tajo está sobreexplotado, y que llevarse agua de una cuenca sobreexplotada como es el caso ahora a otra, no se debe permitir. Con 500 hm3 no se debe trasvasar agua nunca y que encima ese límite debería ser superior, más aún habiendo reservas en la cuenca del Segura, como las hay.

----------


## No Registrado

> Buen argumento sí señor. Es como decir la Sanidad madrileña, donde están los mejores hospitales es de los madrileños y ninguno más debe utilizarlo. 
> Con lo fácil que es decir, que el río Tajo está sobreexplotado, y que llevarse agua de una cuenca sobreexplotada como es el caso ahora a otra, no se debe permitir. Con 500 hm3 no se debe trasvasar agua nunca y que encima ese límite debería ser superior, más aún habiendo reservas en la cuenca del Segura, como las hay.



Yo digo lo que digo y no lo que tú dices que digo. Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el agua del Tajo es solamente de los madrileños, castellano manchegos y de los extremeños y nadie más puede utilizarla que es de lo que me acusas.

Pongamos las cosas en perspectiva. 
Ahora mismo, en Levante, en Murcia, con la excusa del "agua para todos" y decir que el agua del Tajo es tan suya como de los ribereños, excusan el desastre medio ambiental y de escasez de agua de estos ribereños. Y hay una cosa que es clara por Ley: el uso del agua (lo de la propiedad os lo dejo a los demágogos) ha de ser preferente para su cuenca y se han de trasvasar exclusivamente excedentes. Lo que pasa ahora es que se declara excedentaria toda el agua excepto esos 250 (9%) o 400 algún día (veremos con los ya planeados decretos de sequía) y se deja el Tajo como un charco sin corriente y los pantanos de cabecera como barrizales y sus vecinos con restricciones, todo esto al grito de el agua del Tajo es de todos. 

Y el problema es que encima los defensores del Tajo tenemos que leer mensajes como éste, cuando los que hablan de que el agua del Tajo es de todos son precisamente los que se llevan el 80% de la cabecera y ese es su grito cuando los ribereños nos quejamos. Es el colmo de la manipulación.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Texto de Miguel Angel Sánchez :



> *Unos gráficos para entender cómo obligan a funcionar a la cabecera del Tajo, y por qué el río está muerto en su tramo medio; y, finalmente, para ver cómo el Tajo podría volver a funcionar como río.*
> En el primero se puede ver la comparativa de salidas hacia el trasvase Tajo-Segura y hacia el propio Tajo, que es mucho mas de lo que llega incluso a Aranjuez, puesto que hay tomas de regadío y, hasta su cierre, la refrigeración de la nuclear de Zorita.
> 
> 
> Como se ve, hay muchos años en los que sale más agua hacia el trasvase que hacia el propio Tajo. Y cómo se aprovechan los ciclos húmedos para trasvasar cantidades ingentes (como a principios de siglo), mientras se va limitando cada vez más el agua que sale al Tajo.
>  A mediados de la pasada década, con la venta de dotaciones de riego por parte de regantes de Estremera y Aranjuez, las salidas al Tajo registraron sus mínimos, llegando el río incluso a estar parado meses a su paso por Talavera de la Reina en el año 2006. Mientras, el Tajo-Segura continuaba funcionando. Como se puede ver, la línea azul año tras año baja más y más. Y téngase en cuenta que el decreto de gestión del Tajo-Segura, el 773/2014 limita a 365 hm3/año el MÁXIMO que puede salir hacia el Tajo. Lo que se busca es llevar al río a un coma inducido.
> 
> 
> En el segundo gráfico se puede ver cómo "funcionaba" el Tajo antes del trasvase, con unos volúmenes de salidas más elevadas, que propiciaban crecidas, avenidas y que el río transportara agua limpia de cabecera. Que el Tajo, aunque regulado en cabecera, se comportase como un río vivo. Como se ve, a partir de 1979 las salidas hacia el propio Tajo van disminuyendo, y no se parece en nada a la gestión anterior, debido a la disminución de un 50% de las entradas del Guadiela y del propio Tajo; y, por supuesto, al trasvase Tajo-Segura.
> ...


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.es/

Recuperar el Tajo es posible. Es muy sencillo. Sólo hay que dejar que el agua fluya por su cauce.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (06-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El Pleno del Tribunal Constitucional ha anulado y declarado inconstitucionales varias disposiciones relacionadas con el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, recogidas en la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental, por no haber contado con la opinión de la comunidad autónoma de Aragón. No obstante, establece que esta decisión de nulidad debe quedar diferida durante un año para evitar "graves perjuicios a los intereses generales", plazo en el cual deberán reemplazarse las normas anuladas una vez emitido el informe de Aragón.
> 
> 
> La sentencia, de la que ha sido ponente el Magistrado Luis Ortega, estima parcialmente ha estimado parcialmente el recurso presentado a la citada Ley. De este modo, anula y considera inconstitucionales, por ser contrarias a lo previsto en el Estatuto de Autonomía de Aragón, varias disposiciones de la norma porque no prevén la emisión de un informe por la Comunidad Autónoma de Aragón pese a que todas ellas tienen que ver con cuestiones relacionadas con el Trasvase Tajo-Segura y se refieren al régimen de las aguas de una cuenca hidrográfica en la que está comprendida una parte del territorio de la citada comunidad autónoma.
> 
> El Parlamento aragonés recurrió esta Ley por considerarla contraria, en varios artículos, a lo previsto en el Estatuto de Autonomía, por no prever la emisión de un informe preceptivo de la Comunidad autónoma en relación al trasvase Tajo-Segura.
> 
> En la sentencia, el Constitucional señala que parte del territorio aragonés se encuentra en el ámbito de la "cuenca hidrográfica supracomunitaria" del Tajo, ya que este río nace en Frías de Albarracín (Teruel), por lo que "las decisiones que se adopten respecto a las transferencias hídricas en el seno de dicha
> cuenca afectan a esa Comunidad autónoma".
> ...


http://www.telecinco.es/informativos...938300564.html

Siento vergüenza, como madrileño, de mis representantes de la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid, comunidad directamente afectada por el memorándum que se incluyo en la Ley que tiene partes inconstitucionales. Si ellos y el Gobierno de CLM hubieran mirado por los intereses de su tierra y de España, nunca lo hubieran apoyado. Y si hubieran planteado la inconstitucionalidad de la ley, hoy ese memorándum vergonzoso no existiría.

Como siempre, tienen que ser los aragoneses los que nos saquen los colores.

Qué envidia me dais maños!!! Mi madre, ya muy viejecita, se llama Pilar t nació el día del Pilar. Otro motivo más para estar orgulloso de vosotros.

 Eso sí, la decisión en diferido, en atención a Cospedal, supongo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*NOTICIA IMPORTANTE*

 Dentro de la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional, hay varios puntos muy importantes que pasan desapercibidos:

Se *TUMBA* la disposición derogatoria aparado 3º que a su vez dejaba sin efecto la disposición adicional primera de la ley 11/2005.
Es decir, que *deroga la anulación de la CLAÚSULA NARBONA* por la que se van sustituyendo caudales el Tajo segura según se vayan teniendo caudales desalados disponibles.. *La claúsula Narbona sigue en vigor*

 Y luego el TC *sentencia que no se puede desgajar la planificación de la cabecera del Tajo de la planificación del río. Que comunidades autónomas no pueden trocear demarcaciones hidrográficas de varias comunidades y en este caso internacional. Es decir: no se pueden juntar ministerio y regantes y vender un trozo de río al mejor postor, porque la ley española no lo permite. Las cosas hay que hacerlas acorde a la ley.*

A alguno hoy le da un tabardillo.

Bueno, es lo que hay por hoy. Según vaya leyendo la sentencia, iré poniendo cosas.

 Creo que los mismos que hicieron un memorándum que no encaja con la ley, ni con el sentido común, maniobrarán, seguro que ya lo están haciendo. Y espero cualquier jugarreta de las suyas. Pero veremos a ver, esto sólo ha hecho comenzar.
A ver si la gente despierta y toma conciencia.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),termopar (07-mar-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

EXCELENTE NOTICIA. 

El otro día el Defensor del Pueblo, ahora el Tribunal Constitucional, está claro que no se puede legislar de forma tramposa porque hay mecanismos que te dejan en evidencia.

Si tuvieramos unos gobiernos en CLM y en Madrid que defendiera su tierra evidentemente esto se hubiera parado, como dice Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*NOTA DE PRENSA
                                                Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de laReina*
                                                                                       11 febrero 2015

_El Tribunal Constitucional da un varapalo al trasvase Tajo-Segura, y deja sin efecto buena parte de lo pactado en el Memorandum de entendimiento entre comunidades autónomas para trocear y repartirse el Tajo y plasmado en la Ley 21/2013, de Evaluación Ambiental y en el Decreto 773/2014 de gestión del Tajo-Segura. 
La forma de actuar del gobierno del Partido Popular en materia de planificación hidrológica, y especialmente su actuación en el caso del Tajo y el trasvase Tajo-Segura, ha sido contestada y enmendada por la sentencia conocida ayer del Tribunal Constitucional, sobre el recurso interpuesto por las Cortes de Aragón a las enmiendas de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental que incorporaban los contenidos del Memorandum del Tajo.

 Esta sentencia, lejos de interpretarse como un mero formulismo a solucionar con urgencia (como intenta hacer creer el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente), incide en que no es posible hacer una política de aguas nacional sin atender a los requerimientos de las cuencas hidrográficas que sufren trasvases, y no consultar a las comunidades autónomas que resultan afectadas por las demarcaciones hidrográficas trasvasadas, en este caso la del Tajo.

 El Tribunal Constitucional ha declarado la inconstitucionalidad y nulidad (que no es poco) de la disposición adicional decimoquinta, la disposición transitoria segunda, la disposición derogatoria única, apartado tercero, y las disposiciones finales segunda y tercera, todas de la Ley 21/2013, de 9 de Diciembre, de Evaluación Ambiental. A efectos prácticos, se anula:

  Disposición adicional decimoquinta: nuevas reglas de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura (incluidos la elevación de la reserva de 240 a 400 hm3).

  Disposición transitoria segunda: que escalonaba la entrada en vigor del nuevo umbral hasta 400 hm3 en varios años.

 Disposición derogatoria única, apartado tercero:relativa a la "Claúsula Narbona", que exigía la paulatina sustitución de aguas del trasvase por otros recursos en las cuencas receptoras: Es decir, las desaladoras vuelven a estar obligadas por ley a sustituir al trasvase Tajo-Segura. Y YA.

 Disposición final segunda:que redistribuia los posibles excedentes que se pudiesen obtener de las aguas trasvasadas (por mejoras en eficiencia)asignando un 70% a regadíos en las cuencas receptoras (en lugar de abastecimientos, con los que los regantes del trasvase se quedaban con esas teóricas mejoras en eficiencia repercutiendo más costes en abastecimiento en la Mancomunidad del Taibilla)_
http://es.scribd.com/doc/255416679/N...Constitucional

http://es.scribd.com/doc/255416679/N...Constitucional


Nota de prensa sacada hoy tras la noticia de gran calado de ayer.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),termopar (07-mar-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

He abierto un hilo sólo para esta noticia, es que tiene mucha trascendencia esto, muy muy importante!

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo he visto, cuando lo has abierto lo estaba escribiendo. Lo seguimos por allí.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*No será fácil, no será rápido, pero se conseguirán los objetivos junto a los compañeros del Ebro.*




> "Nosotros, antitrasvasistas convencidos, solicitamos al Ministerio un trasvase, ya que es el único lenguaje que entiende". Si no puedes con tu enemigo, únete a él. 
> 
> Es la nueva estrategia de la Asamblea para la Defensa del río Tajo de Aranjuez. *"La política del Ministerio hace que llevemos la situación al absurdo. La petición de un trasvase desde la cabecera del río Tajo hacia el curso del propio río* es un grito desesperado que lanzamos al ministro para que sepa que sus políticas trasvasistas están matando al Tajo y están condenando el futuro de las ciudades de la cuenca. Lo pedimos los colectivos en defensa del Tajo porque el propio río lo suplica", explica Fernando Cuerva, miembro de la plataforma de Aranjuez.
> 
> A 292 kilómetros de distancia, las aguas del Tajo, enfermas y casi muertas en Madrid y Toledo, riegan huertas del Levante. En 1978 se construyó el trasvase Tajo-Segura, una infraestructura compuesta por canales, acueductos y túneles que aún hoy sigue despertando críticas.
> 
> Los diferentes colectivos sociales por la defensa del río más largo de la península denuncian que en realidad el Tajo no pasa por su cauce, "sino en mayor cantidad y mejor calidad por el trasvase Tajo-Segura", y desemboca no en Lisboa sino, "en gran medida, en la huerta murciana". La petición pública de autotransfusión, que este lunes se registra en el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, muestra el cambio de estrategia de una guerra que nació hace años pero cuyas batallas se recrudecen por momentos.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Tajo...241126657.HTML

Queda una larga batalla. Si se creen que con el memorándum chapucero cerraban ésta historia, se equivocan.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Tribuna de Toledo, 20 febrero 2015
> 
> El trasvase Tajo-Segura es el mayor ejemplo de expolio de recursos en la Península ibérica. Robar al pobre para regalar al rico, a costa del cadáver de un río, el Tajo ni más ni menos, y de una cuenca hidrográfica supeditada a los sobrantes del propio trasvase a los negocios de Murcia. Una imposición del franquismo, bendecida hoy día por la Administración Madrid y Toledo, y que retrata de muchas maneras lo que ahora, febrero de 2015, es Castilla-La Mancha y lo poco que pinta en el entramado territorial de las taifas ibéricas.
> 
> Hubo otro robo, más lejano, cuando el túnel del Talave perforó las sierras de Hellín para alcanzar el Mundo, y se llevó por delante el agua de los acuíferos de la zona. Al túnel no entraba una gota, pero salía hecho un río rumbo al Mundo. Recuperar el agua drenada y que secó arroyos, pozos y manantiales, utilizada en Murcia y Alicante, y luego en la Mancha Oriental en el Júcar, ha sido siempre una justa reivindicación de los regantes y ciudadanos de la zona. Y eso es lo que pensaban, que al final se hacía justicia, cuando el pasado jueves 12 de febrero el Consejo de gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha declaraba de Interés Regional la transformación en regadío de 862 hectáreas en Hellín (Albacete) con casi 2,45 hectómetros cúbicos al año de dotación.
> 
> Cuando leí la noticia me pareció raro, pero una buena noticia. Raro porque el asunto viene de muy largo, y además transformar casi 900 hectáreas en estos tiempos, y en la cuenca del Segura, tiene su miga. No ya sólo porque su plan de cuenca da un ficticio déficit anual de cerca de 500 hectómetros cúbicos, sino porque la transformación tiene lugar en Castilla-La Mancha, y aquí ya se sabe, que el Júcar y el Segura ni tocar, que el agua es respectivamente de Valencia y Murcia, asunto santificado en planes de cuenca bendecidos hace cuatro días por el gobierno un decir también en asuntos de agua y ríos de aquí. Pero todo tiene su explicación. A los pocos días UPA denunciaba que el agua no iría a los regadíos sociales, los 353 regantes que llevaban años demandando esa agua, sino a una nueva transformación de tierras de secano, parte de ella propiedad de familiares y dirigentes del propio Partido Popular, según denunciaban en rueda de prensa. Todo quedaba claro.
> 
> Este cambiazo hídrico define una manera de hacer política. Una manera de gestionar para el interés privado. Donde lo general, los ciudadanos, somos contingente, pero los señoritos tienen sus derechos garantizados. El agua robada de la sierra de Hellín simboliza el tocomocho, el cambiazo, el usar la Administración para el interés más personal. Al final, el agua del túnel del Talave acaba en los aguatenientes. Da lo mismo que en Murcia o Albacete. Porque quien manda aquí, desde siempre, son los mismos. Y, antes, lo llamaban dictadura. Ahora, los votamos. El agua robada del Talave, toda una metáfora de esta Castilla-La Mancha y de esta época.


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...ua-robada.html

 Magnífico artículo de Miguel Ángel Sánchez, provocado por el timo del tocomocho que les han dado a los agricultores tradicionales de Hellín, que perdieron gran parte de su agua por el túnel de Talave y ahora que se creían que lo iban a recuperar de alguna manera. Se lo prometieron, los votaron, y ahora le dan el agua a una nueva explotación que no es la que debería haberla recibido.
 Un nuevo pelotazo de los terratenientes y aguatenientes de siempre. Y, también como siempre, los perjudicados son los de siempre.
 Por lo menos, a ver si aprenden esos agricultores tradicionales y entienden que les utilizan como ariete electoral. Y al final, como siempre, la historia se repite: "Roma traditoribus non praemiat". En castellano: Roma no paga a traidores.

Por cierto, lamentable el alcalde de Hellín en sus declaraciones por diversos medios intentando justificar el pelotazo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El viernes nos desayunábamos con unas declaraciones del presidente de uno de los sindicatos de regantes de Murcia, don José Manuel Claver, en el más puro estilo caciquil años cincuenta, diciéndole a los regantes, por eliminación, a quién tienen que votar en las próximas elecciones: «Los regantes sabemos a quién no tenemos que votar», afirmaba el prohombre, erigiéndose en voz y voluntad de toda la comunidad de regantes de la región y quién sabe si del universo mundo. Estas declaraciones, precedidas de un posible desbordamiento del río Ebro y de las declaraciones de Podemos tanto en Murcia como en Aragón en contra de nuevas obras faraónicas que endeuden aún más a la gente (léase trasvases) situaban un marco mediático que el Partido Popular ha explotado en los últimos años con gran éxito, bien es cierto que más de público que de crítica. 
> 
> El Agua para Todos misteriosamente desaparecido del frontispicio del Ayuntamiento de la capital desde que el Gobierno de la nación es también del Partido Popular ha funcionado durante mucho tiempo como la coartada perfecta para cualquiera de los muchos desmanes de nuestros populares gobernantes. Que Murcia es una de las regiones con más paro de nuestro país: Agua para Todos. Que los índices de desigualdad y de pobreza crecen aquí más que en ninguna otra región de Europa: Agua para Todos. Que estamos a la cola en niveles educativos y a la cabeza en casos de corrupción: Agua para Todos. Y así sucesivamente. 
> 
> No hay un solo indicador socioeconómico que aproxime a nuestra región a las medias nacionales. Muy al contrario, la gran mayoría de ellos nos sitúan siempre en los últimos puestos de todos los rankings. Pero hasta hace poco no importaba lo mal que pudiera haberlo hecho el Gobierno del Partido Popular. El Agua para Todos era el abracadabra electoral capaz de convertir la pésima gestión de nuestros políticos en una suerte de teoría conspiranoica en la que el origen de todos los males de Murcia era el déficit hídrico y la solución a todos ellos el agua. Aragón, Zapatero, España y el curso de los ríos que van a dar en la mar, que es el morir, se confabulaban contra Murcia. Eso estaba más claro que el agua, que el Agua para Todos. Pero le ganamos las elecciones a Zapatero. Llegó Rajoy al poder. Y el Agua para Todos se ha quedado en los pequeños hilillos de un decreto de sequía que no solo no era para todos sino que no satisface a nadie.
> 
> El señor José Manuel Claver, ese que dice: «Los regantes sabemos a quién no tenemos que votar», no es un regante. Si lo fuera, su afirmación sería igualmente falaz y tendenciosa, pero es que resulta que, para más inri, no lo es. El hombre es abogado y miembro del cuerpo jurídico militar en la reserva. Y es, además, y sobre todo, hombre de confianza de Luis del Rivero, presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso hasta 2011. De modo que ese hombre que se arroga el derecho de hablar y casi hasta de votar por todos los regantes, no solo no es un regante sino que está, en realidad, en estrecha relación con la empresa que, casualmente, ha participado en la construcción del aeropuerto sin aviones de Corvera y la autopista sin coches Cartagena-Vera. Con lo cual no es de extrañar que, en una última vuelta de tuerca, hayan estado vendiéndoles a los regantes murcianos, a los regantes de verdad, la moto de un trasvase sin trasvase.
> 
> Parecerá, después de todo lo expuesto aquí, que este artículo intenta refutar las palabras del abogado Claver. Sin embargo, es justo al revés. Uno no puede sino estar de acuerdo con ellas. A día de hoy, los regantes saben muy bien qué partido político les ha engañado. Saben muy bien qué partido político les prometió un trasvase que nunca tuvo intención de construir. Saben muy bien qué partido político ha utilizado sus necesidades y sus esperanzas para conseguir votos y, una vez conseguidos los votos, ha tirado esas esperanzas y esas necesidades al fondo de su particular pozo de promesas incumplidas. Tiene usted razón, señor Claver, abogado Claver, a día de hoy los regantes murcianos saben muy bien a qué partido político no tienen que votarle.


http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/opin...ta/627599.html

 Ya sabemos por quien mira Claver, como se sospechaba, más por los constructores que por los regantes.

A ver si los regantes levantan la cabeza, se dan cuenta del engaños al que son sometidos y echan a patadas a toda ésta castuza de paniaguados que sólo los quieren como cabeza de ariete electoral y de la mafia del hormigón.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Brillantisimo artículo que retrata al detalle al murciano que tenemos por aquí, al señor velasco:

"El Agua para Todos, misteriosamente desaparecido del frontispicio del Ayuntamiento de la capital desde que el Gobierno de la nación es también del Partido Popular ha funcionado durante mucho tiempo como la coartada perfecta para cualquiera de los muchos desmanes de nuestros populares gobernantes. Que Murcia es una de las regiones con más paro de nuestro país: Agua para Todos. Que los índices de desigualdad y de pobreza crecen aquí más que en ninguna otra región de Europa: Agua para Todos. *Que estamos a la cola en niveles educativos y a la cabeza en casos de corrupción: Agua para Todos.* Y así sucesivamente.

No hay un solo indicador socioeconómico que aproxime a nuestra región a las medias nacionales. Muy al contrario, la gran mayoría de ellos nos sitúan siempre en los últimos puestos de todos los rankings. Pero hasta hace poco no importaba lo mal que pudiera haberlo hecho el Gobierno del Partido Popular. El Agua para Todos era el abracadabra electoral capaz de convertir la pésima gestión de nuestros políticos en una suerte de teoría conspiranoica en la que el origen de todos los males de Murcia era el déficit hídrico y la solución a todos ellos el agua. Aragón, Zapatero, España y el curso de los ríos que van a dar en la mar, que es el morir, se confabulaban contra Murcia. Eso estaba más claro que el agua, que el Agua para Todos. Pero le ganamos las elecciones a Zapatero. Llegó Rajoy al poder. Y el Agua para Todos se ha quedado en los pequeños hilillos de un decreto de sequía que no solo no era para todos sino que no satisface a nadie."

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por eso lo he puesto, porque esa manía obsesiva con los trasvases y arrasar ríos les tiene cegados ante lo realmente importante, que es su pasividad para sacar a su región del lugar en que se encuentra.
Ante cualquier problema: "agua pa tós"

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Sin embargo, es justo al revés. Uno no puede sino estar de acuerdo con ellas. A día de hoy, los regantes saben muy bien qué partido político les ha engañado. Saben muy bien qué partido político les prometió un trasvase que nunca tuvo intención de construir. Saben muy bien qué partido político ha utilizado sus necesidades y sus esperanzas para conseguir votos y, una vez conseguidos los votos, ha tirado esas esperanzas y esas necesidades al fondo de su particular pozo de promesas incumplidas. Tiene usted razón, señor Claver, abogado Claver, a día de hoy los regantes murcianos saben muy bien a qué partido político no tienen que votarle.* 

En eso tiene toda la razón, ya nos la metió Rajoy dejándonos sin el trasvase del Ebro que nunca tuvo intención de construir, y el felón de Valcárcel nos la metió con un apaño que subía el nivel mínimo intrasvasable de 240 a 400hm3 entre Buendía y Entrepeñas, y nos lo vendió como la solución. 
Ahora bien, a los de las desaladoras, que fabricaron 5 y solo funciona media, porque el agua es carísima y de mala calidad tampoco los voto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Sin embargo, es justo al revés. Uno no puede sino estar de acuerdo con ellas. A día de hoy, los regantes saben muy bien qué partido político les ha engañado. Saben muy bien qué partido político les prometió un trasvase que nunca tuvo intención de construir. Saben muy bien qué partido político ha utilizado sus necesidades y sus esperanzas para conseguir votos y, una vez conseguidos los votos, ha tirado esas esperanzas y esas necesidades al fondo de su particular pozo de promesas incumplidas. Tiene usted razón, señor Claver, abogado Claver, a día de hoy los regantes murcianos saben muy bien a qué partido político no tienen que votarle.* 
> 
> En eso tiene toda la razón, ya nos la metió Rajoy dejándonos sin el trasvase del Ebro que nunca tuvo intención de construir, si no que el felón de Valcárcel nos la metió con un apaño que subía el nivel mínimo intrasvasable de 240 a 400hm3 entre Buendía y Entrepeñas, y nos lo vendió como la solución. 
> Ahora bien, a los de las desaladoras, que fabricaron 5 y solo funciona media, porque el agua es carísima y de mala calidad tampoco los voto.


Pero chico, si no funcionan las desaladoras no están funcionando porque vosotros mismos les ponéis todas las trabas posibles, hasta incluso a la UE le tenemos que devolver 55 millones de euros por vuestra culpa.

Y de mala calidad no te lo admito, yo sólo instalo conducciones auxiliares a ellas, pero en sitios en los que el agua es muy salobre o terriblemente dura, hay empresas como Veolia y otras que tienen en sus catálogos plantas de ósmosis  del tamaño de un contenedor, que funcionan de maravilla y sacan un agua que una calidad estupenda, pura. Tan pura es que la tienen que mezclar con otra peor para que sea lo adecuado al cultivo. Es decir, que son de mayor calidad que la misma del Tajo que es muy caliza y que por supuesto la del Ebro que traía una cantidad enorme de contaminación.
es que hablas porque tienes boca. dices una tontería y te quedas tan ancho.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy están saliendo en la prensa diversas noticias sobre el tema. Entresaco éstos textos.




> «Y hay empresas, que tienen casi 300 hectáreas preparadas para plantar que ya me han dicho, que si no les garantizo el agua, se van a otro sitio», comentó Saez, «y luego vendrán los políticos echándose las manos a la cabeza porque aumenta el paro».
> 
> Miguel Padilla, presidente de la organización agraria Coag y que tiene explotaciones en el Valle del Guadalantín, indicó que «yo mismo me lo estoy pensando y no soy el único, porque los cultivos de verano, como la sandía y el melón, necesitan mucha agua, y ¿quién se atreve a hacer una inversión de ese calibre para perderlo todo?».


http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...ra/628208.HTML

Es decir, que la planificación no existe. Allí se planta haya o no agua, a la brava. Primero planto lo que me de la gana y luego que me traigan agua, y barata por supuesto, faltaría más.
 Y tienen a los políticos como marionetas.

En fin.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

A veces nos olvidamos de que el Tajo es un río internacional y que los portugueses necesitan que corra un poco de agua por su territorio. Entre los desvíos y el manejo a su antojo que hacen las eléctricas, a los pobre portugueses les fastidiamos bien.

  Aunque alguno, que los españoles ribereños del Tajo les importamos un pepino, me puedo imaginar lo que les importan los portugueses.

Allí crecen las protestas:


Saludos. Miguel

----------

ben-amar (07-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mientras el Tajo agoniza en Aranjuez:



El trasvase Tajo-Segura sufre riadas:


https://www.facebook.com/tajo.aranjuez

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Si no he hecho mal las cuentas (que es muy posible), me salen 2 Hm3 al día a este ritmo, si empezaron el día 6 de Marzo, el día 16 tendrían que parar el trasvase o se están saltando la Ley que dice que no se pueden trasvasar más de 20 Hm3... Veremos, pero ya nos esperamos cualquier cosa.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como tú dices, espérate cualquier cosa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Miguel, la media de caudal en Aranjuez me sale 6,28 m3/s, se cumple el caudal mínimo, todo entra en lo legal.

----------


## termopar

> Miguel, la media de caudal en Aranjuez me sale 6,28 m3/s, se cumple el caudal mínimo, todo entra en lo legal.


mucho apela a lo legal. Me gustaria que se aplicase lo legal en cuanto a tierras de cultivos "ilegales", pozos "ilegales", etc.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Miguel, la media de caudal en Aranjuez me sale 6,28 m3/s, se cumple el caudal mínimo, todo entra en lo legal.


La legalidad dice que no puede bajar de 6m3/seg. No habla de medias.

Aún así, esos 6 son una M*ERD* ENORME. Para nada puede mantener el río limpìo ni vivo.

 No sé para qué hablas de ríos, ni te interesan ni sabes de ello. Mejor habla de canales, que ese es el concepto que tienes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> mucho apela a lo legal. Me gustaria que se aplicase lo legal en cuanto a tierras de cultivos "ilegales", pozos "ilegales", etc.


 Uy, de eso nada. Pablito todo lo que se haga en Murcia ilegal está bien hecho. Aunque a lo de ilegal debe de estar acostumbrado, no hay nada más que ver las noticias. El consejero Cerdá imputado por corrupción relacionada con el agua. La alcaldesa de Cartagena lo mismo. Su concejal de urbanismo Idem. Valcarcárcel a punto, el delegado de gobierno no saca un duro de sus cuentas desde hace 13 años. ETC, ETC... Ya por Valencia no sigo porque colapsaríamos el servidor.
Como te digo, está acostumbrado a ver esas cosas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

> Miguel, la media de caudal en Aranjuez me sale 6,28 m3/s, se cumple el caudal mínimo, todo entra en lo legal.


¿pero este tío de que va?

¿pero usted que sabe lo que es legal o no?

El murciano este que dice que el Jarama desemboca en el Tajo junto al Guadarrama despues de Toledo se atreve a decirnos lo que es legal o no, y hablar de medias. Vale ya, vale ya, deje ya de inventarse cosa y mucho menos pretenda inventos de medias.

Esto es lo que dice el Plan de cuenca, esto es lo que es legal:


Real Decreto 270/2014, de 11 de abril, por el que se aprueba el Plan Hidrológico de la parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Tajo.

*CAUDAL MINIMO*
Ni medio ni historias, NO PUEDE BAJAR DE 6 M3/S así que que no venga un murciano que no conoce el Tajo a decirnos que es legal o no, que no sabe de lo que habla.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por no decir que con los ridículos 6 m3/seg. el río se queda seco por las concesiones en varios tramos.

*NO ES UN CAUDAL AMBIENTAL, SINO MÍNIMO*

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Está bien tienen razón, pues que no baje de 6, yo creo que se habla de medias porque regular el caudal de forma tan exacta es difícil, pero bueno, admitamos que no puede bajar de 6.

*NO ES UN CAUDAL AMBIENTAL, SINO MÍNIMO*

Ya, y creo que he usado la palabra mínimo no ambiental ni ecológico.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Está bien tienen razón, pues que no baje de 6, yo creo que se habla de medias porque *regular el caudal de forma tan exacta es difícil*, pero bueno, admitamos que no puede bajar de 6.
> 
> *NO ES UN CAUDAL AMBIENTAL, SINO MÍNIMO*
> 
> Ya, y creo que he usado la palabra mínimo no ambiental ni ecológico.


 Ahora resulta que también eres técnico de embalses. Jo macho, de todo sabes.

 Mira ni 6 ni 8, como demostraron los estudios, menos de 14-18 es matar e río, y no darle una régimen de crecidas simulando las naturales, igual.

 Tú, como ves el río como el flexible de tu ducha, te da lo mismo. Qué lástima.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

> Está bien tienen razón, pues que no baje de 6, yo creo que se habla de medias porque regular el caudal de forma tan exacta es difícil, pero bueno, admitamos que no puede bajar de 6.


No tienes ni idea, para variar, no sabes nada, dejate ya de inventarte las cosas, que pesadez, no sabes absolutamente nada de la dificultad de regulación del caudal, como no sabías nada sobre los 6 m3/s en Aranjuez. Es imposible mantener un debate con alguien que está todo el día inventandose datos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Entrevista al profesor San Martín muy interesante tocando todos los palos sobre el tema:

http://www.ivoox.com/odisea-10-3-15-...4197834_1.html

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (11-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Puedes revisar el enlace, Miguel? No me sale. Gracias

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora ya sale. O eso creo

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (11-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ahora si. Amplio e interesante. Muchas gracias

(me refiero al último mensaje de NoRegistrado, no a las malas formas de "De Cuenca")

----------


## De Cuenca

> (me refiero al último mensaje de NoRegistrado, no a las malas formas de "De Cuenca")



Oiga pues me he contenido una barbaridad, de hecho no se como llamar a algo tan absurdo como eso, que menos que imbecilidad, y que menos que llamar ignorante al que lo escribe. Suponque que jonasino eres pro trasvase y por eso hablaras de las malas formas y no de las imbecilidades.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Oiga pues me he contenido una barbaridad, de hecho no se como llamar a algo tan absurdo como eso, que menos que imbecilidad, y que menos que llamar ignorante al que lo escribe. Suponque que jonasino eres pro trasvase y por eso hablaras de las malas formas y no de las imbecilidades.


Tranquilo, nosotros a lo nuestro. De esas cosas hay que intentar pasar.

Por cierto, ya que eres de Cuenca; casi siempre se habla de Guadalajara como provincia muy perjudicada por el trasvase, y lo es porque Entrepeñas y la mitad de Buendía está en Guadalajara.
 Pero la verdad es que la parte de Buendía que está en la provincia de Cuenca está prácticamente seca, quedando un desierto enorme en lo que antes era una vega. de esa manera, las posibilidades de desarrollo del pueblo de Buendía, Villalba de Rey y Castejón, entre otros han quedado finiquitadas.

 Recuerdo hace muchos años los planes de turismo acuático que había en el pueblo de Buendía y Villalba del Rey. Ahora esas posibilidades se desangran por la herida abierta del trasvase.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (22-abr-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

> Oiga pues me he contenido una barbaridad, de hecho no se como llamar a algo tan absurdo como eso, que menos que imbecilidad, y que menos que llamar ignorante al que lo escribe. Suponque que jonasino eres pro trasvase y por eso hablaras de las malas formas y no de las imbecilidades.


Sí ten cuidado que por aquí hay muchos que miran con lupa lo que dicen los anti trasvases y que jamás les escucharás nada cuando los trasvasistas insultan pero se pueden decir las mimas cosas usando otras palabras, aunque desde luego estoy completamente de acuerdo en lo que dices.

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

Pues te acaban de  borrar el comentario, ves lo que te decía, aquí siendo anti trasvase tienes que mirar con lupa lo que escribes... así son las cosas.

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

> Está bien tienen razón, pues que no baje de 6, yo creo que se habla de medias porque regular el caudal de forma tan exacta es difícil, pero bueno, admitamos que no puede bajar de 6.


Lo que decía el conquense y ha sido borrado y creo que tiene toda la razón, es que es ridículo hablar de que los caudales tengan que ser "exactos", de hecho todos los ríos tienen caudales ambientales y es ridículo decir que los ríos tienen que llevar exactamente ese caudal, me da vergüenza tener que decir estas obviedades. El caudal mínimo en Aranjuez ha de ser 6 m3/s pero de ninguna manera ha de ser exactamente 6 m3/s, demuestra una vez más que el Sr. Velasco no sabes de lo que habla y no hace más que poner disparates.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como en otros mensajes (por no abrir el abanico) algunos decíamos, nuestro querido Pablo Velasco suelta "mentirijillas" en cuanto a los datos el precio del agua desalada. Lo hace bien por hacer caso al SCRATS y su costumbre de dar datos falsos o tergiversarlos, o por iniciativa propia. Como soy generoso me inclino por lo primero.

 Copio parte de un texto de los acuerdo con los regantes de Lorca en cuanto a precios de agua desalada:



> Inicialmente estaba previsto que fuese Acuamed quien la financiara, pero entendemos que debe ser el Ministerio a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) la que se haga cargo. Ya que el agua se nos va a cobrar a *0,36 euros* el metro cúbico


Incluídos los gastos de infraestructura.
http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/51915

Que no nos cuenten rollos, de verdad, que no cuelan.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (22-abr-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Parafraseando a Fray Luis de León, y sin querer, en absoluto, parecerme: Decíamos ayer...


http://www.fnca.eu/agenda-fnca/104-c...se-tajo-segura
 Conferencia del profesor San Martín el día 22 en la que expondrá su tesis doctoral, el único estudio económico independiente sobre éste nefasto trasvase y sus consecuencias.

 A ésta, si iré con mucho gusto y con gente que merece la pena.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (22-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*La Asamblea en Defensa del río Tajo de Aranjuez quiere promover nuevas iniciativas que ayuden y permitan que las aguas del río Tajo discurran por Aranjuez en las mejores condiciones mientras persista el desvío de aguas en el trasvase Tajo-Segura, cuyo fin reivindican desde hace tiempo.*




> A juicio de la asamblea, este trasvase ha demostrado ser "absolutamente incompatible" con el buen estado ecológico del río, sobre todo en el tramo entre los embalses de cabecera y la confluencia con el río Jarama y "contraviene" en modo pernicioso el objeto de la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA).
> 
> Para ello, consideran imprescindible que el conjunto de la sociedad ribereña, así como sus representantes políticos, sindicales y vecinales, estén dispuestos a defender de manera conjunta la recuperación del Tajo, basándose para tal fin en la derogación del trasvase, sin olvidar, mientras tanto, otras acciones que afecten directamente a su cauce.
> 
> En el acuerdo que promueven, recogen reivindicar y realizar cuantas gestiones políticas y administrativas consideren "tanto de manera conjunta como individual, así como movilizarse junto con los ciudadanos ribereños con el fin de denunciar y reclamar el fin del Trasvase tajo-Segura".
> 
> También abogan por realizar cuantas acciones sean necesarias para la mejora ambiental (caudal, cauce, riberas, vertidos, contaminación) del río Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez así como el acondicionamiento de cada una de las zonas de baño y ocio ciudadano; las zonas dedicadas a deportes acuáticos, sin motor, y las zonas destinadas a la pesca deportiva.
> 
> También pretenden hacer las acciones que sean necesarias para la conservación y protección de las mejores manifestaciones de sotos y riberas destinados a reservas naturales, "con el fin de dar una óptima protección a la flora y fauna ribereña y acuática en general".
> ...


http://www.teinteresa.es/comunidad-d...339666656.html

Algo se está movieeeendoooo...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (22-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El pleno de la corporación municipal de Aranjuez ha aprobado por unanimidad la propuesta socialista de solicitar al Gobierno de España que ponga fecha de finalización al trasvase Tajo-Segura, y se ha rechazado el último trasvase de 38 hectómetros cúbicos aprobados recientemente por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.
> 
> La portavoz del PSOE, Cristina Moreno, ha manifestado que no se justifica seguir esquilmando al Tajo cuando la cuenca del Segura está al 78% de su capacidad y los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía al 22%.
> 
> Por otro lado, Moreno ha criticado lo que considera una actitud pasiva por parte del Gobierno Municipal del PP de Aranjuez.
> 
> Por su parte,  el concejal de Medioambiente, José González, ha salido al paso de las acusaciones socialistas afirmando que  desde el Gobierno siempre han estado en contra del trasvase y hemos emprendido multitud de acciones durante la legislatura en defensa del Tajo, ha añadido.
> 
> Por su parte, el concejal de ACIPA, Alejando San Marcos, ha recordado que el trasvase se hizo atendiendo a un principio de solidaridad, pero en estos momentos no existe una necesidad en las cuencas a las que se cede, porque en muchas ocasiones los regantes han vendido el agua.


http://nuevomas.com/2015/04/17/el-pl...e-tajo-segura/

Ya se van subiendo al carro, hasta el equipo de gobierno del Ayuntamiento de Aranjuez, conocido por quitar la pancarta de "NO al trasvase" que se colocó hace unos meses a la entrada del pueblo y también por retirar su concejal de Medio Ambiente (¿?) la pancarta que llevan los piragüistas del pueblo (magníficos) por toda España con el lema Tajo Vivo.

 Algo se está moviendo, ahora se empiezan a subir al carro, como siempre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (22-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Joder, como son los políticos, en cada sitio o momento un discurso. Que gente, no les importa un rábano ni el trasvase ni el río ni nada.

----------


## sergi1907

Se acercan elecciones, así que dirán en cada región lo que ésta quiera oir.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La espera sigue. Pese a que la directora general del Agua, Liana Ardiles, afirmó en su última visita a Murcia que el Decreto de Sequía estaría aprobado como muy tarde la primera semana de abril, el calendario se acerca a mayo y la norma sigue sin salir del ministerio de Economía y Hacienda.
> 
> Así se lo confirmó ayer el director adjunto de la dirección general del Agua del ministerio de Agricultura, Daniel Sanz, al presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver, con quien se reunió en Madrid.
> 
> No es cierto, pues que el anteproyecto de decreto esté en el Consejo de Estado, como manifestó hace unos días la consejera de Agricultura y Agua, Adela Martínez-Cachá, sino que sigue sin pasar el filtro de Economía y Hacienda, que no ve clara la financiación que contempla, especialmente la obra de las tuberías que conectarían a los regantes de Lorca con la desaladora de Águilas, presupuestadas en 20 millones de euros. «Al menos eso es lo que nos ha dicho el director adjunto, que tardará un poquito más», apuntó Claver quien calificó de «decepcionante» la situación.
> 
> Para los regantes tampoco pinta bien el tema de las cesiones de derecho -o compraventa- de aguas excedentes entre los agricultores. «No nos lo van a poner fácil, pese a que va a ser la única herramienta que nos puede salvar este verano» con la sequía, indicó Claver, lamentando también que del 'precio social' del agua desalada prometido por el presidente Rajoy «no hay nada de nada».
> 
> Precio del agua del Segura
> Por otra parte, los regantes puntualizaron que ellos van a abonar 2 céntimos más por el agua cedida de la cuenca del Segura que por la que reciben de la cabecera del Tajo. Actualmente, la tarifa del Trasvase está fijada en 10 céntimos por metro cúbico, mientras que los 10 hm3 del Sinclinal de Calasparra se pagarán a 12 céntimos/m3. El precio de los 15 hm3 almacenados en La Pedrera rondará la tarifa del Trasvase.


http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...es/642252.html

No me extraña que lo retrasen. No saben ni como meterle mano para no incumplir varias leyes españolas, europeas y, en mi opinión, hasta morales.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (24-abr-2015),termopar (24-abr-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*prefiero que se activen ayudas ICO para que salgan adelante los miles o millones de autónomos*

Entonces en subvencionar autónomos si estamos deacuerdo?? Las subvenciones solo son malas si ayudan a los agricultores, vaya.

En cuanto a la graciosa foto, me gustaría que me dijera si sabe el % de agua que se dedica a las urbanizaciones, que uds. dicen que indirectamente va a campos de golf, sobre el total del trasvase del agua...
A lo mejor la foto no es muy exacta.
Decir que el agua del trasvase se dedica a regar campos del golf es demagogia.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *prefiero que se activen ayudas ICO para que salgan adelante los miles o millones de autónomos*
> 
> Entonces en subvencionar autónomos si estamos deacuerdo?? Las subvenciones solo son malas si ayudan a los agricultores, vaya.


Yo por ejemplo no estoy de acuerdo en subvencionar a los autónomos. Pero Mar de Castilla lo ha dicho basándose en los argumentos que tú utilizas, la aportación al PIB. La de la agricultura del trasvase es ridícula y la de los autónomos que están sufriendo enormemente la crisis es fundamental. De hecho, la mayor parte del empleo del país la crean pequeñas empresas de muy pocos empleados.




> En cuanto a la graciosa foto, me gustaría que me dijera si sabe el % de agua que se dedica a las urbanizaciones, que uds. dicen que indirectamente va a campos de golf, sobre el total del trasvase del agua...
> A lo mejor la foto no es muy exacta.
> Decir que el agua del trasvase se dedica a *regar campos del golf es demagogia.*


 Es una foto para llamar la atención, no tiene otro cometido, y otra vez vuelve a usar los mismos argumentos, quizás más ciertos, que los que utilizáis los miembros del SCRATS.
Recuerdas los carteles del "agua para todos" ahora misteriosamente desaparecidos?, los de "el agua que nos une"?, avionetas y demás porquerías publicitarias basadas en una gran mentira? Los del grifo?, lo del vaso medio vacío?. Los anuncios del SCRATS sacando al panadero de Calasparra diciendo que antes del trasvase no podía hacer pan?. El del inglés que decía que antes del trasvase tenía cortes de agua, y resulta que lleva en España desde el 87?. Y demás tonterías varias?.

Estáis vosotros buenos para hablar de demagogia...

Por cierto, en cuanto a los campos de golf, en teoría está prohibido, pero también está prohibido montar regadíos ilegales, cobrar sobres, evadir impuestos, ejercer el trafico de influencia y la prevaricación, como vuestro Consejero de Agricultura que está imputado por ello, etc...
Mira el video, y cuando vuelvas a decir es de que los campos de golf no se riegan con agua del trasvase, por lo menos avergüénzate:



Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (24-abr-2015),termopar (24-abr-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

> *prefiero que se activen ayudas ICO para que salgan adelante los miles o millones de autónomos*
> 
> Entonces en subvencionar autónomos si estamos deacuerdo?? Las subvenciones solo son malas si ayudan a los agricultores, vaya.
> 
> En cuanto a la graciosa foto, me gustaría que me dijera si sabe el % de agua que se dedica a las urbanizaciones, que uds. dicen que indirectamente va a campos de golf, sobre el total del trasvase del agua...
> A lo mejor la foto no es muy exacta.
> Decir que el agua del trasvase se dedica a regar campos del golf es demagogia.


Es que no te enteras de nada. Pero de nada de nada.


Para tu información, los ICO son créditos, que el emprendedor o el empresario tienen que devolver. A no menos del 0.6% semestral. Por cierto, son un negocio redondo para los bancos, aunque se nieguen a concederlos: No arriesgan nada. El emprendedor pide el crédito al banco, el banco lo evalúa y lo concede, el banco le da la pasta al emprendedor y se la reclama al ICO, que se la da. Después, el emprendedor devuelve el crédito más intereses al banco, que se queda con su parte de los intereses y devuelve el importe más parte de los intereses al ICO.

Así que eso de que los ICO subvencionan.....

Eso sí, el ICO necesita de fondos porque la devolución no es inmediata.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y bien complicado que es tramitar un ICO, por mucho que digan.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## quien es quien

> Y bien complicado que es tramitar un ICO, por mucho que digan.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Sí que es complicado sí. Yo he desistido dos veces.

----------


## No Registrado

> ¿Y a cuánto devuelven los costes de infraestructura, los medioambientales, los de oportunidad, electricidad y subvención al precio del agua los señores *regansters* del SCRATS?
> ¿Me lo podéis indicar?
> ¿A cuánto suma el interés perdido de esta chufla de mamandurria en la zona cedente que dura ya 36 años?
> ¿Cuánto suma lo que hemos tenido que pagar todos los españoles por los ruinosos Polaris World rescatados y malvendidos?
> A otro lobo con el cuento, que este no es el de Caperucita.


Precisamente.

No se pueden comparar los ICO con el trasvase. En todo caso, el trasvase sería un "ICO a interés -50% final", por eso de que pagan la mitad de lo que cuesta (contando solo los gastos que hemos calculado aquí siempre).

----------


## quien es quien

> Precisamente.
> 
> No se pueden comparar los ICO con el trasvase. En todo caso, el trasvase sería un "ICO a interés -50% final", por eso de que pagan la mitad de lo que cuesta (contando solo los gastos que hemos calculado aquí siempre).


Este era yo. Se me olvidó ponerlo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Precisamente.
> 
> No se pueden comparar los ICO con el trasvase. En todo caso, el trasvase sería un "ICO a interés -50% final", por eso de que pagan la mitad de lo que cuesta (contando solo los gastos que hemos calculado aquí siempre).


Además hay otro factor. Aparte de que ya hemos visto en que no es ni parecido, los ICO (por seguir con ese ejemplo) no arruinan ningún río ni dejan una zona de España mutilada en su desarrollo.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (25-abr-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

> Sí que es complicado sí. Yo he desistido dos veces.


Yo he hecho tres ICO sin problemas. Una estación total con GPS, tres ordenadores Intel core i7 y un plotter HP.
Ni un problema, fácil, en menos de un mes los aparatos en casa. Tres años para devolver. Tipo de interés 0%. TAE 0%.

----------


## quien es quien

> Yo he hecho tres ICO sin problemas. Una estación total con GPS, tres ordenadores Intel core i7 y un plotter HP.
> Ni un problema, fácil, en menos de un mes los aparatos en casa. Tres años para devolver. Tipo de interés 0%. TAE 0%.


Pues para montar una tienda, primero tienes que hacer un informe que ni la NASA, rogar al banco que lo apruebe y después, devolverlo con intereses. Y encima te piden avales cuando no arriesgan nada.

Y el tipo de interés que indico es el que se muestra en la web del ICO.

Antes, cuando se gestionaban directamente con el ICO era más fácil. Ahora que lo manejan los bancos los gestionan como si fuera suyo el dinero.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues para montar una tienda, primero tienes que hacer un informe que ni la NASA, rogar al banco que lo apruebe y después, devolverlo con intereses. Y encima te piden avales cuando no arriesgan nada.
> 
> Y el tipo de interés que indico es el que se muestra en la web del ICO.
> 
> *Antes, cuando se gestionaban directamente con el ICO era más fácil. Ahora que lo manejan los bancos los gestionan como si fuera suyo el dinero*.


Exacto.
 Además, cuando se trata de pequeñas cosas puede ser más sencillo. Pero cuando se trata, por ejemplo, de una nave industrial para ampliar o para establecerse con una propiedad en lugar de alquilar, la cosa se complica bastante. Te ponen menos pegas con una hipoteca corriente y moliente, y ya es decir.

 Es decir, no es un instrumento que ayude a quien lo necesita por desgracia.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## ICO EXPERT

> Yo he hecho tres ICO sin problemas. Una estación total con GPS, tres ordenadores Intel core i7 y un plotter HP.
> Ni un problema, fácil, en menos de un mes los aparatos en casa. Tres años para devolver. Tipo de interés 0%. TAE 0%.


ICO al 0%????
Lineas de créditos ICO hay muchas pero esto es total novedad. De hecho no me lo creo. Otra cosa es que la entidad financiera mediadora se haga cargo de los intereres oficiales de la linea ICO pero tampoco lo había visto nunca.
Y sí, el problema de los créditos ICO son las garantías, pero claro no estoy hablando de un crédito para un par de impresoras.

----------


## termopar

> ICO al 0%????
> Lineas de créditos ICO hay muchas pero esto es total novedad. De hecho no me lo creo. Otra cosa es que la entidad financiera mediadora se haga cargo de los intereres oficiales de la linea ICO pero tampoco lo había visto nunca.
> Y sí, el problema de los créditos ICO son las garantías, pero claro no estoy hablando de un crédito para un par de impresoras.


Me parece que el sr. Perdiguera se ha metido en un tema que desconoce, y como es muy pagado de si mismo....pasa lo que pasa

----------

NoRegistrado (28-abr-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*si "tan rentables para el país son"* 

Cualquier negocio rentable deja de serlo si multiplicamos por 7-8 veces su materia prima más importante, sin posibilidad de repercutir esa subida en el precio final. Por favor seamos serios.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *si "tan rentables para el país son"* 
> 
> Cualquier negocio rentable deja de serlo si multiplicamos por 7-8 veces su materia prima más importante, sin posibilidad de repercutir esa subida en el precio final. *Por favor seamos serios.*


 Y ésto lo dice Pablo Velasco...
Has conseguido que me ría en días de pago de impuestos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (28-abr-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

> ICO al 0%????
> Lineas de créditos ICO hay muchas pero esto es total novedad. De hecho no me lo creo. Otra cosa es que la entidad financiera mediadora se haga cargo de los intereres oficiales de la linea ICO pero tampoco lo había visto nunca.
> Y sí, el problema de los créditos ICO son las garantías, pero claro no estoy hablando de un crédito para un par de impresoras.





> Me parece que el sr. Perdiguera se ha metido en un tema que desconoce, y como es muy pagado de si mismo....pasa lo que pasa


Por alusiones, otra vez.
Si usted cree que me he metido en un tema que desconozco está otra vez equivocado.
No soy un experto en ICO, como dice ser ese Sr. no registrado, pero le puedo asegurar, si quiere le envío los datos bancarios no tengo problema, que no he pagado un céntimo de intereses y he devuelto el préstamo en tres años con recibos mensuales. 
Se lo puede creer o no, me da lo mismo, pero tomar como cierto lo que dice cualquiera en contra mía y equivocarse, es algo que se debería mirar Ud.
El coste de la estación Leika y el GPS fueron 24.000  y solo me exigieron para conceder el crédito la factura proforma. El banco que lo hizo fué Bancaja, antes de la fusión.
Sobre los otros ICOS, ambos tuvieron la misma tramitación y fueron gestionados por el Banco Popular su importe conjunto fué de unos 6.000 .
Una última cosa, por favor olvídeme.

----------


## termopar

Esta visto que usted está hablando de otra época que no es la de las empresas y autónomos ven hoy en día y de eso es de lo que se trataba (saliéndose bastante ya del hilo), no del ejemplo que presenta, que no tengo muy claro que quería significar. Y por cierto,  no tengo más que decirle,  salvo que diga algo en lo que no esté de acuerdo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por zanjar el tema de los ICOS, 24.000 y 6.000, es calderilla. Por esas cantidades, cualquier entidad siendo cliente habitual, normal, no rico, lo financia sin problemas, y hay bastantes entidades tienen acuerdos y corren con los intereses con el fin de vender el equipo.
 El mismo ECI hace operaciones similares sólo con la tarjeta de cliente.
Eso no es ningún problema.

Yo creo que cuando se habla de ICO´s, nos referimos para proyectos de cierta entidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## ICO EXPERT

Ahora lo entiendo por las fechas que pones lo que tenías era un Plan Avanza (1 o 2) que fue una ayuda para que empresas o autónomos se informatizaran, pero no es lo que habitualmente se denomina como "Créditos ICO" y por supuesto no tiene las necesidades de garantías de estos últimos. Nosotros muchas veces decimos que para conseguir dinero en un crédito ICO sólamente hay que tener una cosa: dinero. Este chascarrillo es el que decimos en plan de broma constantemente.
Por supuesto todas estas ayudas (planes Avanza o cualquier otro) son concedidas por el ICO pero como digo no son líneas de créditos ICO, o por lo menos no son lo que comunmente se denomina como "crédito ICO".

----------


## Jonasino

Historia de los proyectos de canales y trasvases




> Las primeras solicitudes de trasvases documentadas corresponden a las regiones de Murcia y Almería, cuyos regímenes de lluvia siempre han sido escasos e irregulares.
> 
> Este territorio se encuentra en aquella época (mitad del siglo XIV) dividido entre la Corona de Castilla y Aragón y el reino nazarí de Granada. La ciudad de Lorca, llave del reino de Murcia, plantea a Enrique II[1] la necesidad de traer agua para sus regadíos, provenientes de las fuentes de Archivel o Caravaca, que se encuentran a más de cincuenta kilómetros de distancia.
> 
> La villa de Elche decide gestionar un trasvase con las aguas perennes del río Júcar, en 1420, consiguiendo que Villena y Chinchilla que se encuentran en territorio de Castilla, permitan pasar por sus territorios las conducciones de agua de este trasvase.
> 
> Los siglos XVI y XVII son muy importantes a nivel de la política hidráulica, debido fundamentalmente a la construcción de embalses para el riego, en los Reinos de Valencia y Murcia. Las reservas en ríos/ramblas y barrancos del sudeste peninsular, no terminan de solucionar los problemas de agua ya que tienen una función reguladora muy escasa por las pocas precipitaciones. Por eso, se plantea traerla de fuera, como solución a sus problemas agrícolas.
> 
> El fracaso de la ciudad de Lorca para el aprovechamiento de las fuentes de Caravaca, está en el origen de hacer un gran trasvase al Alto del Guadalentín, desde las cabeceras de los ríos Castril y Guardal, mediante un canal de trescientos kilómetros de longitud, por un terreno muy accidentado, que dificulta la posibilidad de realizarlo. En consecuencia acaba en fracaso, debido a la carestía del mismo y a las dificultades técnicas que presentan en aquella época.
> ...


Fuente: Nuevatribuna.es

----------


## Jonasino

> Jonasino, el uso y cantidades trasvasadas por las canalizaciones de la Edad Media no son comparables ni por asomo a las cantidades y usos que se les dan actualmente.


No he comparado nada. Simplemente he copiado y sacado a la luz un artículo interesante que encuentro aclara bastante la historia de los trasvases, y en particular el TS, en España

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Es esclarecedora la opinión del Excomisario del Segura, Miguel Aldeguer, cuando dice: En mi cuenca, el déficit hídrico ha aumentado en los últimos diez años de forma escandalosa por las urbanizaciones y el aumento de los regadíos.
> 
> Tiene como objetivo la transferencia de 1.000 hm3 anuales, de ellos 640 con destino a riegos, transformándose unas 90.000 hectáreas y mejorando otras 47.000 ha. La realidad es que nunca se ha trasvasado tal cantidad de agua, sirva como ejemplo, que en el año 1992, se trasvasó solamente 185 hm3 y en 1993, unos 115 hm3.
> 
> El trasvase Tajo/Segura pone de manifiesto que estas operaciones generan más desequilibrios y conflictos, que los que pretenden resolver, cuando hay alternativas posibles en las zonas que acusan déficit hídrico.
> 
> El profesor de la Universidad de Murcia, Francisco Calvo García-Tornel, cifra en 57.000 las hectáreas de regadío que se han transformado de forma ilegal en los últimos treinta años, en la cuenca del Segura, ante la expectativa generada con la llegada del agua del trasvase del Tajo/Segura.
> 
> Esta extensión del regadío que surge al margen de la ley, sin ninguna garantía de suministro hídrico, pasa de esa forma a engrosar el déficit de agua de la zona y a colaborar en la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos.
> ...


Me parece un artículo muy realista y acertado. Esto que entresaco son hechos indiscutibles y lo que muchos llevamos alegando en todas estas discusiones sobre el trasvase.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Me parece un artículo muy realista y acertado. Esto que entresaco son hechos indiscutibles y lo que muchos llevamos alegando en todas estas discusiones sobre el trasvase.


A ver si lo lee Pablo Velasco y nos ilumina con su docta opinión.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (29-abr-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

* cuando hay alternativas posibles en las zonas que acusan déficit hídrico.*

Y cuáles son esas alternativas?? No lo dice... El agua desalada? que nadie se pone deacuerdo en lo que cuesta, pero que al parecer es carísima? sobreexplotar los acuíferos? 


*Esta extensión del regadío que surge al margen de la ley, sin ninguna garantía de suministro hídrico, pasa de esa forma a engrosar el déficit de agua de la zona y a colaborar en la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos.*

Vamos a ver, si se ha generado regadío fuera de la ley, pues que se persiga, si ya lo han regularizado pues es otro cantar, ya es más complicado, que le pregunten al que lo regularizó. Los regadíos ilegales también me perjudican a mi, saben?
Por otro lado, estoy plenamente a favor de buscar alternativas, sean otros trasvase, sea desaladora o lo que sea, para aumentar la superficie de regadío, que genera riqueza para todos.

* las hectáreas de regadío que se han transformado de forma ilegal en los últimos treinta años, ante la expectativa generada con la llegada del agua del trasvase del Tajo/Segura.*

Bueno, eso no es así del todo cierto, gran parte de esas hectáreas ilegales lo son por pozos sin autorización, da a entender a mi parecer que provienen del trasvase todas pero no es cierto, de hecho es más difícil, ya que está mucho más regularizado y vigilado que el tema de los pozos.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> * cuando hay alternativas posibles en las zonas que acusan déficit hídrico.*
> 
> Y cuáles son esas alternativas?? No lo dice... El agua desalada? que nadie se pone deacuerdo en lo que cuesta, pero que al parecer es carísima? sobreexplotar los acuíferos? 
> 
> 
> *Esta extensión del regadío que surge al margen de la ley, sin ninguna garantía de suministro hídrico, pasa de esa forma a engrosar el déficit de agua de la zona y a colaborar en la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos.*
> 
> Vamos a ver, si se ha generado regadío fuera de la ley, pues que se persiga, si ya lo han regularizado pues es otro cantar, ya es más complicado, que le pregunten al que lo regularizó. Los regadíos ilegales también me perjudican a mi, saben?
> Por otro lado, estoy plenamente a favor de buscar alternativas, sean otros trasvase, sea desaladora o lo que sea, para aumentar la superficie de regadío, que genera riqueza para todos.
> ...



Pero el problema es que la CHS no ha perseguido ni persigue nunca los regadíos ilegales, se legalizan y luego hace falta más agua del Tajo o del Ebro o de donde sea porque hay que repartir el agua para todos y los demás han de ser solidarios y bla bla bla, y ese ha sido el problema permanentemente.

----------


## termopar

> * cuando hay alternativas posibles en las zonas que acusan déficit hídrico.*
> 
> *Y cuáles son esas alternativas??*


Tiene que ir pensando en cultivar algo rentable, por que el agua le va a subir y mucho.....o cultivar su mente y buscar otras alternativas al regadío. Porque el regadío, tal y como está concebido en los regantes del ATS va a tener muchos frentes difíciles de defender. Siento decir esto pero esa es la situación.




> *.... para aumentar la superficie de regadío, que genera riqueza para todos.*


Mírese esta tesis doctoral (http://www.fundacionaquae.org/sites/..._5_tesis_2.pdf) y me dirá que riqueza produce. De momento, el trasvase tajo segura no es rentable para el estado, y quizás lo sea en el 2030 siempre y cuando el rendimiento de los productos regados por el ATS no bajen, y por lo visto hasta ahora me temo que el trasvase Tajo-Segura no ha sido ni será rentable. Nunca se debería haber hecho.

----------

MarDeCastilla (01-may-2015),NoRegistrado (06-may-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

> Por otro lado, estoy plenamente a favor de buscar alternativas, sean otros trasvase, sea desaladora o lo que sea, para aumentar la superficie de regadío, que genera riqueza para todos.


Genera beneficios para todos.... ustedes.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero luego nunca sacan las represalias que toman contra quienes les intentan desenmascaras su chiringuito...
> https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...9601293058253/


Alucinante. Lo había oído alguna vez pero nunca había visto una denuncia en video. Impresionante el sonido del disparo. Y de risa la intervención del imputado por corrupción Cerdá. Menuda cara dura tiene ese señor, espero que ahora pague por sus presuntas corruptelas.
 De donde has sacado el video? yo no lo he visto nunca. A ver si lo van a vetar los tentáculos del SCRATS, igual que hicieron con el programa de Chicote y los tomates  a la basura.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (07-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * cuando hay alternativas posibles en las zonas que acusan déficit hídrico.*
> 
> Y cuáles son esas alternativas?? No lo dice... El agua desalada? que nadie se pone deacuerdo en lo que cuesta, pero que al parecer es carísima? sobreexplotar los acuíferos?


 Ese es tu problema Pablo. Si no hubierais sobreexplotado, plantado Has ilegales y permitido cualquier uso del agua, ahora estaríais bien.
 Si no, pues a quebrar, como muchos españoles no tan llorones.




> *Esta extensión del regadío que surge al margen de la ley, sin ninguna garantía de suministro hídrico, pasa de esa forma a engrosar el déficit de agua de la zona y a colaborar en la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos.*
> 
> Vamos a ver, si se ha generado regadío fuera de la ley, pues que se persiga, si ya lo han regularizado pues es otro cantar, ya es más complicado, que le pregunten al que lo regularizó. Los regadíos ilegales también me perjudican a mi, saben?
> Por otro lado, estoy plenamente a favor de buscar alternativas, sean otros trasvase, sea desaladora o lo que sea, para aumentar la superficie de regadío, que genera riqueza para todos.


 Los que han plantado Has ilegales, son la misma gente que las tiene legales, han ampliado. Bien sabéis que tenéis bien pilladas a las autoridades para que os permitan todo. A algunos hasta les han disparado por denunciarlo, o accidentes sospechosos cuando iban a la fiscalía.




> * las hectáreas de regadío que se han transformado de forma ilegal en los últimos treinta años, ante la expectativa generada con la llegada del agua del trasvase del Tajo/Segura.*
> 
> Bueno, eso no es así del todo cierto, gran parte de esas hectáreas ilegales lo son por pozos sin autorización, da a entender a mi parecer que provienen del trasvase todas pero no es cierto, de hecho es más difícil, ya que está mucho más regularizado y vigilado que el tema de los pozos.


 La sobreexplotación de pozos es tan grave como la del Tajo. Su solución es regar lo que es sostenible y rentable, nada más.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (07-may-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> 


 Menudo veranito se presenta...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (07-may-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y ese puente es el que creo que es??

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pero si eso lo he pasado yo en transbordador...
Qué pena por favor.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (09-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La auténtica realidad de lo que ésta nefasta obra causa en la ribera del Tajo.
Buen video de la Plataforma.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fh6ageoy90...02015.wmv?dl=0

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Plataforma Tajo y Alberche reclama a la Guardia Civil que vigile los caudales para garantizar un caudal circulante

TOLEDO, 8 Jun. (EUROPA PRESS) - La Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo y el Alberche de Talavera de la Reina ha solicitado a las autoridades ambientales, especialmente a la Guardia Civil, que actúen de oficio ante el "atentado medioambiental que sufre el río", por la práctica inexistencia de caudales circulantes. En nota de prensa, la plataforma ha dicho que, concretamente, en la estación de aforos de Cebolla y en Talavera de la Reina el río presenta un caudal cercano a los cero metr ...*
 Leer mas: http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...608134525.html

Nota de prensa de la Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo y del Alberche en Talavera de la Reina. No deja ponerla completa, pero pinchando en el link se abre entera.

La situación es desesperante, sinceramente. A ver en donde está ahora la Cospedal y sus 10 m3/seg. en Talavera?? Yo mismo respondo, camino de Murcia.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Buena viñeta de Javi Salado:


https://twitter.com/javikatura/statu...820390400?s=04

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me acaba de llegar ésta noticia. Será cierta?
http://noticias.lainformacion.com/po...medium=twitter
El pp se enmienda a sí mismo al eliminar el trasvase tajo-segura de la ley de montes

Creo que es una noticia de alcance. No sé si para mejorar o para empeorar con la nueva barrabasada que se les ocurra.

De momento al Memorándum tal y como se le conoce ahora le quedan meses de vida, aunque lo volverán a resucitar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (12-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NDYA

Noticia de mucho alcance, pero de mucho alcance, aunque extraño porque eso significaría una guerra interna en el PP bien importante. Habrá que esperar y no hacerse demasiadas ilusiones...

----------


## NDYA

http://www.senado.es/legis10/expedie...621000122.html

Efectivamente los aragoneses del PAR (Grupo PP) presentaron enmiendas para suprimir todo lo relativo al Memorandum, personalmente dudo mucho que se aprobaran (hasta los senadores de CLM han votado siempre contra los intereses de su tierra) pero vamos a ver

----------


## NDYA

Nada, los senadores del PAR ya votaron contra la Ley de Estudios Ambientales en el Senado y se aprobó igual (con la traición de los senadores castellano manchegos a su tierra votando sí). Así que pasará lo mismo esta vez. Ya quisieramos en CLM senadores como los aragones del PAR (Grupo popular).

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya me extrañaba a mí...
En fin.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Posiblemente salga más agua por el sifón de Orihuela que la que pasa en muchos momentos por Cebolla:


http://www.iagua.es/blogs/jose-luis-...svase-orihuela

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),termopar (05-ago-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Fotos de ayer. El lodazal en que se ha convertido la orilla del embalse es hasta peligrosa.
Pero según algunos esto es progreso, riqueza, y bienestar.
Pues que se vayan enterando, que lo único que es un desastre económico y medioambiental del que se benefician unos pocos que en lugar de desalar, prefieren seguir matando una zona que sin el agua no es nada.
Se jactan de ser españoles. Pero un español de verdad no permite que una zona del país muera.




 Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),termopar (05-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esto es lo que ha conseguido el Memorándum inconstitucional, que ahora habrá que ver si no cae de nuevo en su nueva ubicación, la Ley de Montes.


Ahora dirán que está todo muy bien, que no pasa nada.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me dicen que, el presidente de la Diputación provincial llamó a la Plataforma de Afectados por el Trasvase Tajo Segura, nueva organización creada hace no mucho por el estado lamentable en que se encuentra el embalse. Ha costado que se movilicen, muchos eran favorables a la lamentable política en materia de aguas de Cospedal. Pero han tenido que darse cuenta de su erros, y de que en la lucha por el río no caben ideas políticas.



En la foto, algunos conocidos.Un saludo!!!

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (05-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

UY!!, como es esto?
Agua subvencionada y encima no pagan ni el 20% del coste que les cargan. Mal, mal, muy mal, Jose Claver y Mariano.
Pongo Jose sin acento porque coloquialmente le llaman así.




> La consejera de Fomento del Gobierno regional, Elena de la Cruz, ha celebrado hoy una reunión con 40 alcaldes y concejales de los municipios ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía y con la recientemente creada Plataforma de afectados por el trasvase Tajo-Segura para aclararles la disposición del gobierno regional en relación al tema del agua.
> 
> La consejera ha afirmado que el gobierno actual va a luchar con uñas y dientes en esta cuestión, no sólo mediante el recurso al trasvase de 20 hectómetros cúbicos aprobado por el Ministerio de Agricultura la semana pasada y en el que ya trabajan los servicios jurídicos de la Agencia regional del Agua, sino mediante la redacción de una Ley regional del Agua que nos sitúe en una posición de fuerza en la toma de decisiones similar a la de Aragón, especialmente en materia de trasvases.
> 
> Preguntada por los medios de comunicación al respecto del trasvase aprobado el lunes y publicado en el Boletín Oficial del Estado el viernes, De la Cruz ha afirmado que a Castilla-La Mancha se le adeuda por este concepto un montante de 3 millones de euros en el período 2009-2013 y del actual ejercicio 2015. Se están llevando el agua y ni siquiera se está pagando. Tampoco, ha dicho en referencia al Gobierno de España, acometen las obras de recuperación de los márgenes del Tajo, del abastecimiento de Morillejo y de los azudes que tenían comprometidas.
> 
> En su opinión, la situación hidrológica excepcional a la que alude la ministra con motivo de la aprobación del último envío de agua al Segura la tenemos en los pantanos de cabecera, ya que la cuenca receptora está 150 hectómetros cúbicos por encima de la media de los embalses de toda España. De la Cruz ha hecho referencia a la normativa aprobada en los últimos cuatro años, como el memorándum del Tajo, los planes hidrológicos que vulneran incluso la normativa europea o una disposición adicional de la Ley de Montes que abre la puerta a trasvasar en situación de nivel 4 por debajo de 400 hectómetros cúbicos. Toda esa normativa ha servido para que se abra el grifo al otro lado del trasvase y se produzca una barra libre de agua que no tiene en cuenta el desarrollo legítimo de la cabecera, ha señalado.
> 
> En relación al recurso contra el trasvase, ha afirmado que la intención del gobierno regional es ganar un recurso para sentar un precedente jurídico que otorgue fuerza a Castilla-La Mancha en la futura gestión de los recursos hídricos. Hoy no formamos parte de los órganos de representación, nos enteramos de un trasvase cuando aparece en el BOE, ha dicho De la Cruz, que ha recordado que hace dos décadas ya se produjo una sentencia favorable del Tribunal Supremo que sentó jurisprudencia.
> ...


No tengo mucha confianza en los políticos, pero algo es algo.
http://entomelloso.com/elena-de-la-c...medium=twitter

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En los años en que no había trasvase. El embalse de Buendía tenía una enorme extensión que cortó las comunicaciones de los pueblos vecinos y ribereños del Guadiela.
Para unir Alcocer, Castejón y Alcohujate se instaló un ferry que cruzaba el embalse a personas, coches, ganado y camiones. Hay que tener en cuenta que era la carretera entre Guadalajara y Cuenca, la N-320. ABC hizo un artículo curioso sobre ello: Un ferry en La Alcarria:
http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigat...12/04/023.HTML

Luego ya, se fue avanzando y un poco más adelante se hizo un puente nuevo y el ferry ya poco a poco fue perdiendo su función hasta su desaparición. Hace poco han hecho un puente nuevo para unir los pueblos vecinos sin tener que dar una vuelta por el viaducto de la N-320.
Hoy en día, poca función tiene el puente, con remozar el que estuvo década sumergido era suficiente.
En lugar de ferry valdría con un tractor con orugas para que no quedara atrapado en el barro.

Puente al aire que cuando estaba sumergido hizo su función el ferry referido:

https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...21464804538568

Otra de las consecuencias del trasvase. Pueblos que pierden su economía agrícola con sus mejores tierras inundadas, cambian al turismo y ahora sólo tienen barro, mientras en Levante se carcajean por el número de habitantes.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Todo esto se debería poder resolver con un poco de voluntad política, pero para eso la generosidad entre comunidades debería existir de una forma natural, y eso aun no se transpira en el ambiente, lamentablemente. Gracias por presentar el estado actual de los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía ademas de mostrar el transcurso del tajo alto hasta unirse con los principales afluentes que dan algo de soporte al tajo alto. Hay que respetar más las dinámicas fluviales y los pueblos que viven con/de ellas desde siempre, aunque económicamente no sean las más importantes. Al final redundará en beneficio (y no sólo económico) para todos. El respeto a la naturaleza, cada vez más necesario e importante, siempre producirá beneficios económicos.

----------

NoRegistrado (06-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Nuevo grupo constituido en Plataforma Ciudadana de afectados por el Trasvase Tajo Segura*

Ante la barbarie que está sucediendo en los embalses de cabecera, los ciudadanos de los pueblos ribereños de esos embalses se han organizado y han estallado con una gran actividad. En apenas 15 días han conseguido 5.000 miembros, y una enorme actividad en zonas de opinión libre como Facebook y Twitter. 
Me ha sorprendido que les haya llamado el Presidente de la Diputación, que es del PP, y la Consejera de la CCAA ha ido allí. Son políticos, y como tal poco fiables, pero ya es algo para una vida tan corta.
 Me comenta mi hermano que su gran objetivo es implicar a Madrid, aprovechando que muchos paisanos pasan fines de semana allí.
Son de todas las ideologías, algunos incluso apoyaron el desafortunado e inconstitucional Memorándum, pero ahora se dan cuenta del error.
 Habría venido bien su movimiento cuando se estaba cocinando ese Memorándum que tanto les perjudica, pero nunca es tare si la dicha es buena. Han salido en todas las cadenas de televisión, en la radio y en muchos medios digitales y escritos.
Bienvenidos a la lucha. No será fácil, pero se conseguirá.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/3906...77304/?fref=nf

Algunos han intentado registrarse en el foro pero no han podido, no lo entienden.
 Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (06-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy han publicado una fotografía de uno de los integrantes de la Plataforma Ciudadana de Perjudicados por el Trasvase Tajo Segura en La Sexta comentando el problema.
Gran persona el autor, enorme.



Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (06-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es algo habitual, pero no por ello menos vomitivo, y carente del más mínimo rigor informativo y de la más mínima ética periodística.
Es lamentable ver como se manipula una información y se tergiversa únicamente por motivos electorales y para aborregar a una población, algunos de los cuales parece que se traga todo lo que le echen.
El titular es éste:
*El PSOE niega el agua del Tajo aunque tiene diez veces más reservas que el Segura* 



> Castilla-La Mancha impugna el trasvase pese a que la cuenca cedente dispone de 5.843 hectómetros almacenados frente a los 553 de la alicantina


http://www.abc.es/local-comunidad-va...508071018.html

Es que ignoran que el embalse de Alcántara está en la frontera con Portugal y que la mayor parte de las reservas se sitúan en el tramo bajo español del río??
Es que ignoran que el Desvío del Tajo se realiza desde la cabecera?

O es que no lo ignoran pero manipulan al personal de una manera asquerosa??

No sé que opinarán de ésto mis amigos Soto y Velasco. Bueno, ya lo sé, aunque no sé como pueden justificar semejante manipulación de datos sin faltar a la verdad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Es cierto, el desvío del trasvase solo ha causado un perjuicio a la zona de la cabecera, el resto va sin problemas. Lo que siempre he creído.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Es cierto, el desvío del trasvase solo ha causado un perjuicio a la zona de la cabecera, el resto va sin problemas. Lo que siempre he creído.


Te equivocas y vuelves a demostrar que de Geografía española no es que vayas justo, es que cero patatero.
ya te demostramos hace unos meses que el daño va hasta la recula de Valdecañas, por debajo de Talavera. No hagas que tengamos que buscar los mensajes y volvértelos a poner. A veces pareces otra persona, no es posible que no recuerdes unos debates en los que te preocupaste de buscar fotos del google maps y te encabezonaste tanto en algo que ignorabas, incluso decías que el Guadarrama desembocaba antes de Toledo.
Alcántara está un "poquito" más abajo.
 Venga, no quieras marear la perdiz, que ya está bien.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los Municipios Ribereños, pese a haber sido colaboracionistas con el trasvase y con el Memorándum por apoyar a Cospedal en su firma desdichada del Memorándum creado al dictado del SCRATS, al ver que la población ribereña se ha levantado ahora se punta al carro y emiten un comunicado flojo y poco contundente.





A mi no me convencen, ellos tienen parte de la culpa.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hemos puesto de manifiesto muchas veces negro sobre blanco la manipulación del SCRATS en la mayoría e sus afirmaciones. Hemos demostrado que dan datos falsos de aportación al PIB, de empleo, etc... En el foro están todos.
Pues bien, no solo no corrigen, sino que incrementan esa forma de actuar.

Hace unos días publicaron ésto:


 Tengo un mensaje de un amigo que  conoce ese paisaje porque ha estado allí. No es Murcia, ni siquiera es Levante, se trata de Cala Andraxt Mallorca.
En Tajo Vivo ya han hecho eco de la manipulación:



Ni un solo seguidor de ellos ha hecho mención a ello. Nadie ha recriminado que utilicen una imagen falsa.
Ni siquiera se han molestado en corregirlo.

Si no es una manipulación, que lo demuestren.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Jajaja que chapuceros... Con la de zonas bellas que hay en Levante... En fin ya ponrán otra foto, se ve que no se calentaron mucho la cabeza.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Jajaja que chapuceros... Con la de zonas bellas que hay en Levante... En fin ya ponrán otra foto, se ve que no se calentaron mucho la cabeza.


 Es la historia de una manipulación constante y permanente de tu sindicato.
Y como eso, todo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No es la primera vez, ni será la última, que la maquinaria de propaganda del trasvase utiliza imágenes o datos falsificados.

En Google Maps se puede ver la terraza desde donde está tomada dicha imagen en el Port d'Andraxt, Mallorca. Comparando con la foto, misma terraza, barandilla, sillas, y las montañas del fondo obviamente también. Con lo cuál la manipulación que realiza el Sindicato con esa imagen es más que evidente.

https://www.google.es/maps/place/Av....54b876!6m1!1e1

Sólo falta que pongan una imagen de Hong Kong y digan que gracias al trasvase, Cartagena se ha convertido en un centro mundial financiero...





Fuente de la imagen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:H...-_Dec_2007.jpg

----------

NoRegistrado (17-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora están diciendo que la culpa de la contaminación del Tajo en Toledo la tienen Aranjuez y Pezuela de las Torres. El colmo de la manipulación porque no saben ni donde está Pezuela. 

Saludos Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

https://www.facebook.com/fptorrecilla
Años 60
Esto sí era el *MAR DE CASTILLA*

Ahora sólo es Desierto de Castilla al servicio del SCRATS

Saludos. MIguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como siempre ACUADEMIA, poniendo negro sobre blanco las afirmaciones y manipulaciones sobre el trasvase y lo que le rodea.




> Sobre «Mentiras y verdades sobre el Tajo-Segura»
> 
> Por: Hidra. Miércoles, 19 de agosto de 2015 
> 
> 
> En la edición del 18 de agosto de 2015 se publica en el diario La Verdad el artículo «Mentiras y verdades sobre el Tajo-Segura». Aborda aspectos de la gestión del Trasvase-Tajo Segura con un aspecto sesgado e interesado ─apreciación personal del autor de esta entrada─. En las siguientes líneas se comentan y rebaten las ideas y conceptos del artículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.acuademia.com/2015/08/sob...e-tajo-segura/

Me gustaría conocer al autor. Simplemente excepcional.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Azuer (24-ago-2015),termopar (24-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena entrevista a García-Page esta mañana sobre el trasvase... la cruda realidad del trasvase.

A partir del minuto 17 de la entrevista. http://www.ondacero.es/programas/mas...42c80614d.html

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bien, pero que no se vaya desviando para cambiar sólo el destino del trasvase de un sitio a otro. Los de las Plataformas ya están al loro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## gomar

> https://www.facebook.com/fptorrecilla
> Años 60
> Esto sí era el *MAR DE CASTILLA*
> 
> Ahora sólo es Desierto de Castilla al servicio del SCRATS
> 
> Saludos. MIguel


El mar de castilla existe SOLO porque se hizo la obra del trasvase, porque todos sabemos que Castilla ni tiene ni nunca tendrá mar (¿sera todo envidia?)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No tiene mar, efectivamente. Sin embargo, sólo Madrid, sin contar con las provincias limítrofes, tiene hoy en día más embarcaciones matriculadas que Murcia y Valencia juntas, por encima de muchas provincias españolas.
En éste cuadro aparece como la 3ª provincia española en nº de matriculaciones. Hoy, por poco ocupa esa posición Cádiz, rodeada de mar, y Madrid ha pasado a la 4ª El trasvase ha tenido mucho que ver.
Si llegamos a tener mar, nos salimos

http://www.firabarcelona.com/conteni...Nautic2009.pdf

Y luego estás muy mal informado, los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía se hicieron como reserva de agua de Madrid, que se pensaba que iba a llegar a 15millones de habitantes y para generación eléctrica que tanto necesitaba España en una loca política autárquica

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Vamos a ver, hay varias imprecisiones en la entrevista que gentilmente ha colgado F. Lázaro, en primer lugar, habla de los pueblos que estando cerca de los embalses, tienen que llevar agua de cisternas, bien, y eso es culpa del trasvase? El que no doten de agua a un pueblo tiene algo que ver con el agua que se lleva hacia levante? Me gustaría que explicara la relación entre el trasvase, y la ausencia de obras básicas hídricas en algunos pueblos.
También habla que los pueblos de esa zona se están despoblando, y echa la culpa de forma velada a que el trasvase se lleva el agua... Lo que no dice es que esos pueblos se están despoblando desde décadas antes de que se construyera el trasvase, con lo cual la relación causa-efecto no la veo nada clara.
Habla también de que Cospedal impuso el tema del cementerio nuclear, condenando a una localidad. Lo que olvida es que ese pueblo QUIERE que se construya el cementerio nuclear, el alcalde salió hace poco quejándose de que el presidente de la CCAA unilateralmente, había frenado el proceso, sin tener en cuenta al pueblo que fue elegido para dicha construcción y que la deseaba debido a la riqueza que se generaría.
También habla de que es una obra que no se ha amortizado, que es deficitaria, que no se paga lo que vale el agua... Aún SUPONIENDO ciertas sus declaraciones, no es menos cierto, que se han construido con el dinero de todos, aeropuertos, AVE, tranvías... Etc... TOTALMENTE inútiles, y absolutamente deficitarios sin generar nada de riqueza. El trasvase me parece de las obras públicas más rentables visto la utilidad de otras, también faraónicas y que no han servido para nada.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Se te ve nervioso Pablo, y no me extraña. Yo que tú estaría al menos inquieto.

Los pueblos tienen una toma en el embalse a sus pies. Si no queda agua, qué quieres que hagan?
Lo suyo sería hacer una ETAP en Entrepeñas y otra en Buendía, en las presas y repartir. Pero OOOHHH, se elije Morillejo, aguas arriba, y mucho, porque si se hace eso, como los ribereños son prioritarios, y con los niveles actuales del embalse, el agua es muy mala, pues lo mismo se acaba el trasvase, o se sube el nivel a 900 Hm3
 Con el cementerio nuclear el problema es que los terrenos no valen. habrá que buscar otro emplazamiento. Yo, cuando vea que La Moraleja en Madrid, o Puerta de Hierrro, o Pedralbes en Barcelona o Puerto Banús, o La manga por poner algo tuyo se pegan por llevárselo, me quedaré tranquilo. Mientras me suena a aprovecharse de una gente en un pueblo pequeño y sin medios.

Respecto a lo de deficitario, sus declaraciones son ciertas. Se ha demostrado aquí varias veces, incluso hay una tesis doctoral premiada.
Claro, pero es que el trasvase es otro ejemplo de construcciones derrochadoras, generadoras de corrupción y de deuda, que tiene otro efecto perverso, la muerte del Tajo del que la gente se olvida. Y de rentable poco, si lleva 36 años llevándose el máximo posible y sigue siendo deficitaria, es la Madre de todas las obras deficitarias.
 Lo único que ha servido es para crear un foco de votos muy rentable y una cuenca hecha polvo, con unos precios bajos y calidad escasa en los productos que se cultivan.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Comparación de imágenes aéreas del embalse de Entrepeñas
> 
> Por: Hidra. Lunes, 24 de agosto de 2015 
> 
> 
> Continuando la temática de la entrada «Raya del 40%» se muestra una comparativa de la parte del embalse de Entrepeñas comprendido entre las carreteras N-320 y N-204, mediante la imagen del satélite SPOT5 (tomada en 2010, con el nivel de Entrepeñas aproximadamente al 60%), la cartografía 1:50000 (que representa la ocupación a capacidad máxima) y la ortofoto del vuelo del PNOA de 2006 (nivel del embalse similar al de agosto de 2015, sobre el 16%). Las imágenes han sido capturadas del visor Iberpix2 del IGN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.acuademia.com/2015/08/com...de-entrepenas/

Si ya se comparan la imágenes del IGN con el embalse lleno, es que te puedes morir de pena.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> habla de los pueblos que estando cerca de los embalses, tienen que llevar agua de cisternas, bien, y eso es culpa del trasvase? El que no doten de agua a un pueblo tiene algo que ver con el agua que se lleva hacia levante? Me gustaría que explicara la relación entre el trasvase, y la ausencia de obras básicas hídricas en algunos pueblos.


¿Tal vez porque por culpa del trasvase el embalse está a un 16% y la lámina de agua ya no llegue a las tomas de agua de algunos pueblos?

Y por otra parte, la obra que se tenía que haber ejecutado para que en casos como éste al menos los pueblos ribereños pudieran tener el abastecimiento de agua garantizado, no se ha ejecutado porque el recorte que se ha producido a sus partidas presupuestarias se han destinado a otros fines, oh, curiosamente... partidas de la misma cuantía destinadas a mejorar el canal del trasvase. Creo que es evidente el trato de favor en un caso y otro, lo que ya he dicho muchas veces: ciudadanos de 1ª y de 2ª.




> http://www.guadaque.com/provincia-gu...ce-un-mes.html
> 
> El pueblo de Chillarón del Rey, situado junto al embalse de Entrepeñas, lleva un mes necesitando el servicio de camiones cisterna para abastecer de agua a su población, incrementada con la llegada del verano. El alcalde del municipio, Julián Palomar, no oculta su “indignación por una situación que se repite desde hace años, mientras vemos pasar el agua trasvasada hacia Levante que está dejando el embalse prácticamente  vacío, y las obras de abastecimiento a los pueblos ribereños, que resolverían este problema, siguen paralizadas por el Gobierno de España”. [...]
> 
> *El presupuesto de la obra de los ribereños, utilizado para el canal del trasvase*
> 
> Julián Palomar recuerda que *la obra de abastecimiento a los ribereños se aprobó en 2007, con un presupuesto total de 40,7 millones de euros, ampliado posteriormente en 6 millones más, y un plazo de ejecución que debía concluir en diciembre de 2014*. Con esta actuación se pretendía garantizar el abastecimiento de agua a 54 núcleos de población pertenecientes a 30 municipios del entorno de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, 23 de ellos en Guadalajara y 7 en Cuenca.
> 
> Sin embargo, explica que durante los años de Gobierno de Rajoy, las partidas anuales para la ejecución de esta obra se han ido recortando y destinándose a otros fines, “siendo especialmente *indignante lo sucedido en 2013, cuando quitaron 10,6 millones de euros al presupuesto de esta obra, de un total previsto de 12,1 millones, y esa misma cantidad se dedicó a obras de mejora en el canal del trasvase Tajo-Segura, para poder seguir llevándose el agua a Levante cada vez en mayor abundancia*, hasta dejar los pantanos en la situación lamentable que están ahora”, señala el alcalde de Chillarón del Rey.





> También habla de que es una obra que no se ha amortizado, que es deficitaria, que no se paga lo que vale el agua... Aún SUPONIENDO ciertas sus declaraciones, no es menos cierto, que se han construido con el dinero de todos, aeropuertos, AVE, tranvías... Etc... TOTALMENTE inútiles, y absolutamente deficitarios sin generar nada de riqueza. El trasvase me parece de las obras públicas más rentables visto la utilidad de otras, también faraónicas y que no han servido para nada.


Por supuesto, y también estoy en contra de todas esas obras faraónicas e inútiles que se han hecho en este país sólo por motivos políticos.

Pero que los gobiernos de turno hayan quemado dinero a expuertas, no me sirve para justificar el cambio de desembocadura del Tajo, del Atlántico al río Mundo.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buena esta carta al director que acabo de leer en El País.

http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/08/21/...13_491891.html

----------

termopar (25-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

> Se te ve nervioso Pablo, y no me extraña. Yo que tú estaría al menos inquieto.
> 
> Los pueblos tienen una toma en el embalse a sus pies. Si no queda agua, qué quieres que hagan?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Oye, que a dia de hoy acumulan 371 Hm3, que yo no comprendo como hay pueblos que necesitan cisternas. Yo creo que la JCM lo hace a posta para el victimismo. SOLUCIÓN: Se mandan unos ingenieros de Murcia, se construye una estación de bombeo, una depuradora y un deposito suficiente en Alcocer, Sacedon, etc. (40 años han tenido para hacerla) y para el consumo humano sobra para una poblacion que suman 2110 habitantes. El decir el los TD que necesitan agua en cisternas es mala por mala leche o negligencia hidrológica

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Oye, que a dia de hoy acumulan 371 Hm3, que yo no comprendo como hay pueblos que necesitan cisternas.


Veo que no ha leído la cita que hago en el mensaje 1682. Ahí se explica el porqué en Chillarón del Rey se necesitan camiones cisternas.

Esos 371 Hm3 no son reales, el agua realmente disponible es bastante inferior. De ese volumen hay que descontar el volumen de los embalses que ya se encuentra aterrado, eso no es agua sino lodos. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que las tomas de abastecimiento no se pueden ubicar en el fondo del embalse sino a una cierta altura sobre el mismo por el riesgo de aterramiento, entre otros problemas. También hay que tener en cuenta que a menor volumen de agua, peor calidad de las mismas.

Es decir, que si descontamos el volumen que son aterramientos, y el volumen muerto que queda por debajo de las tomas, la situación es mucho más grave de lo que usted se piensa. Como no llueva y generosamente éste invierno, en la cabecera del Tajo van a tener problemas, y gordos.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Oye, que a dia de hoy acumulan 371 Hm3, que yo no comprendo como hay pueblos que necesitan cisternas. Yo creo que la JCM lo hace a posta para el victimismo. SOLUCIÓN: Se mandan unos ingenieros de Murcia, se construye una estación de bombeo, una depuradora y un deposito suficiente en Alcocer, Sacedon, etc. (40 años han tenido para hacerla) y para el consumo humano sobra para una poblacion que suman 2110 habitantes. El decir el los TD que necesitan agua en cisternas es mala por mala leche o negligencia hidrológica


 Como siempre, aunque ignores sobre un tema, hablas como un experto en redes de agua potable e hidrología. Qué cerebro ha perdido la NASA!!!

Mira, te voy a enseñar una cosa que no ha salido hasta hoy. Alcocer es un pueblo ribereño del embalse de Buendía, a bastantes kilómetros de Sacedón. Y éste Agosto he estado comiendo con mi hermano en uno de sus restaurante, Casa Goyo (famoso en toda España, lo podéis ver en YouTube). Y mi hermano le comentó a la dueña el estado del embalse. Ella fue la que nos dijo que estaban abasteciendo el pueblo con cisternas.
Cuando bajamos, mi hermano se echó a llorar, no me importa decirlo, estaba seco, y sacamos fotos de todo. En ese pueblo había un ferry que puse en éste hilo que cruzaba de una orilla a otra. Hoy solo hay barro.
Como mi hermano no me da permiso para poner sus fotos en éste foro, te pongo las publicadas hace unos días en Tajo Vivo, que son iguales.





Esa es la bomba que sube el agua al depósito para su tratamiento y distribución. LOS HABÉIS DEJADO SECOS. Y ENCIMA TIENES LA CARA DE ACUSARLOS DE VICTIMISMO??

Fuente de las fotos Pedro Lázaro Pérez https://www.facebook.com/pedro.lazar...=3&pnref=story
Sacadas de https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (27-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Vamos a ver, yo no vivo al lado de un embalse ni de un río y tengo agua corriente. Imagino que aparte de la cantidad de agua de los embalses, deben de haber otras razones por las cuales no interesa llevar agua.
Tiendo a creer que el problema está más bien en que son pueblos muy pequeños, alejados, aislados y de relativo difícil acceso, y no le interesa al gobierno de allí hacer una canalización hasta esas zonas.
Que quieren que les diga, pero echarle la culpa al trasvase de eso me parece ridículo.

*Como no llueva y generosamente éste invierno, en la cabecera del Tajo van a tener problemas, y gordos.* 

No solamente allí me temo, esperemos que caiga agua a mansalva, este año ha sido malo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No solamente allí me temo, esperemos que caiga agua a mansalva, este año ha sido malo.


Los regadíos del trasvase tienen el agua garantizada para este año seguro y posiblemente el que viene también por poca que caiga.

Entrepeñas, Buendía y Alarcón tienen ahora 962. Suponiendo que un 80% de ese volumen sea utilizable todavía hay 750 Hm3.

Llegado el caso, el abastecimiento humano será secundario. Eso sí, del agua desalada ni hablar.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Vamos a ver, yo no vivo al lado de un embalse ni de un río y tengo agua corriente.


 Claro, a ti no te falta ni te ha faltado ni te faltará, porque con tus continuos lloriqueos, el estado te ha hecho pozos enormes de sequía, trasvases y ahora desaladoras. Por eso el derroche que lleváis. esa gente tiene el embalse a sus pies. ¿POR QUÉ NARICES TIENEN QUE TRAERLE EL AGUA DE A TOMAR POR EL SACO?
Es el colmo de la avaricia, y del egoísmo. ESE AGUA QUE LE FALTA A ESA GENTE ESTÁ AHORA MISMO REGANDO PEPINOS. Y encima la subvencionan con sus impuestos.




> Imagino que aparte de la cantidad de agua de los embalses, deben de haber otras razones por las cuales no interesa llevar agua.


Sí, una muy oculta que es secreta... espera que se lo pregunto al marciano ridículo Glub. Venga ya hombre, que ni viéndolo en tus propias narices eres capaz de reconocerlo ni de sentir la más mínima empatía. Y tú y el Soto pedís solidaridad??



> Tiendo a creer que el problema está más bien en que son pueblos muy pequeños, alejados, aislados y de relativo difícil acceso, y no le interesa al gobierno de allí hacer una canalización hasta esas zonas.


 Claro, claro, como te dije el otro día, lo mejor será gasearlos o desterrarlos para que no molesten.




> Que quieren que les diga, pero echarle la culpa al trasvase de eso me parece ridículo.


 Claro que no hombre, la culpa la tienen los gallegos por no trasvasar agua el Miño, qué egoístas y mala gente son... (IRONIC OFF)




> *Como no llueva y generosamente éste invierno, en la cabecera del Tajo van a tener problemas, y gordos.*


Te prometo que sólo deseo que no llueva nada y que esto reviente de una vez por todas, que te obliguen a desalar o al secano y que os olvidéis del Tajo y de cualquier otro río, porque leer cosas así es que me dan asco.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=1&theater



> ►► ¿Seguro que el agua es de todos?
>  El Tajo y sus afluentes llevan 40 años siendo explotados por encima de sus posibilidades.
>  Por el Trasvase Tajo-Segura se ha ido un 140% del agua total posible que se podría llegar a embalsar, con un total sumando pérdidas de 15.785 hm3 (el agua que consumirían la suma de la población de Toledo y Talavera de la Reina durante más de 1.500 años).
>  Sin embargo, el agua del Tajo en un 86% en cabecera es propiedad de los regantes murcianos de la agricultura intensiva, dejando apenas una disponibilidad de un 14% y un 9% de ese 14 es cieno.
>  ¿Agua para todos seguro? Están dejando seco al Tajo, y si muere el Tajo morimos todos, incluido Madrid.
>  Gracias a Carlos AF por esta composición de cartel que nos ha hecho.
>  ¡Buen día Gancher@s!
> ►COMPARTE Y QUE SE VEA►►
> >Aguas vivas, aguas nuestras. Río Tajo : VIVO


Buen cartel de Tajo:Vivo para despertar las conciencias ribereñas dormidas. Lástima de su pérdida

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

El cartel le da una buena coz a la geografía portuguesa, ya que el Tejo (Tajo) desemboca al sur de Lisboa, y el secarral que llevan hasta el Atlántico se encuentra muchos kilómetros al norte (muy al norte de Peniche, y casi llegando a la desembocadura del Mondego, en Figueira da Foz).

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cierto, pero tampoco pidamos exquisiteces en un simple cartel hecho con pocos medios por un señor que ni siquiera está en las plataformas, Carlos A F.
 En éste mismo hilo se han cometido infinidad de incorrecciones geográficas dentro de España y no te he visto decir nada. Y esas sí que eran tremendamente graves.

En fin, lo de siempre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Los terrines (27-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

> Veo que no ha leído la cita que hago en el mensaje 1682. Ahí se explica el porqué en Chillarón del Rey se necesitan camiones cisternas.
> 
> Esos 371 Hm3 no son reales, el agua realmente disponible es bastante inferior. De ese volumen hay que descontar el volumen de los embalses que ya se encuentra aterrado, eso no es agua sino lodos. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que las tomas de abastecimiento no se pueden ubicar en el fondo del embalse sino a una cierta altura sobre el mismo por el riesgo de aterramiento, entre otros problemas. También hay que tener en cuenta que a menor volumen de agua, peor calidad de las mismas.
> 
> Es decir, que si descontamos el volumen que son aterramientos, y el volumen muerto que queda por debajo de las tomas, la situación es mucho más grave de lo que usted se piensa. Como no llueva y generosamente éste invierno, en la cabecera del Tajo van a tener problemas, y gordos.


*Tonterias*, aqui hay una pedania de Murcia que se llama Corvera (2.500 habitantes), que está en el campo de Cartagena a 20 Km de la capital, al otro lado de la sierra que separa el valle de Murcia del Campo de Cartagena, y que no tiene ni manantiales, ni lluvia, ni arroyos, ni embalses. Hasta finales de los años 80 no tenia agua corriente. Desde la red de Murcia se hizo una tuberia que ha de subir el puerto de la cadena (Murcia - Cartagena) con un desnivel de mas de 350 m, con bombeo y consiguiente deposito - depuradoradora etc. ....y tiene agua corriente igual que la capital. Es solo un pequeño ejemplo que conozco y no me cabe en la cabeza de que la JCCM no haya hecho lo mismo en 40 años.
Lo que queria decir, es que esgrimir que un pobre pueblo pequeño queda semiabastecido de agua en verano (y se recurre a machacar con lo de los camiones cisterna) es llorar por llorar para hecerse el victima porque en los tiempos actuales si esto ocurre es por que lo gobernantes quieren

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Tonterias*, aqui hay una pedania de Murcia que se llama Corvera (2.500 habitantes), que está en el campo de Cartagena a 20 Km de la capital, al otro lado de la sierra que separa el valle de Murcia del Campo de Cartagena, y que no tiene ni manantiales, ni lluvia, ni arroyos, ni embalses. Hasta finales de los años 80 no tenia agua corriente. Desde la red de Murcia se hizo una tuberia que ha de subir el puerto de la cadena (Murcia - Cartagena) con un desnivel de mas de 350 m, con bombeo y consiguiente deposito - depuradoradora etc. ....y tiene agua corriente igual que la capital. Es solo un pequeño ejemplo que conozco y no me cabe en la cabeza de que la JCCM no haya hecho lo mismo en 40 años.
> Lo que queria decir, es que esgrimir que un pobre pueblo pequeño queda semiabastecido de agua en verano (y se recurre a machacar con lo de los camiones cisterna) es llorar por llorar para hecerse el victima porque en los tiempos actuales si esto ocurre es por que lo gobernantes quieren


Tonterías porque tú lo dices, pero esos pueblos están a la orilla de los embalses, en su misma orilla. *¿Por qué va a haber que traerles el agua de un montón de kilómetros porque el buen señor, Gomar, ICCP, experto en hidrólogía y abastecimiento urbano piense que hay que hacerlo así?* en todo caso, como es por el trasvase, el coste de esa red que planteas lo pagarías tú, no?

Te recuerdo que antes de hacer el trasvase nunca tuvieron problemas de agua, además de una economía más boyante por el turismo.

Incluso antes de hacer los embalses, tenían el río Tajo y Guadiela a sus pies, y nunca tuvieron problemas de agua. Ahora si quieren coger agua de los antigüos cauces es imposible por estar llenos de lodo y colmatados.

En fin... lo que hay que leer.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Comparativa de la presa de Entrepeñas en 2011 y en éstos días.
En la primera no sé a cuanto estaría, el agua no llega ni a las compuertas

Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

El máximo a lo que llegó en primavera de 2011 fue el día 12 de abril con 590,51 Hm3... un 70,72% según los anuarios de aforos del Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos del CEDEX.

----------

Los terrines (29-ago-2015),NoRegistrado (29-ago-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Iba a decir entre un 70 y un 75%, pero no me atrevía por si acaso me regañaban.
 Gracias.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Junto a un grupo de ciclistas ha partido de Guadalajara con destino a Sacedón para mostrar su rechazo*

Tras el último trasvase Tajo-Segura aprobado el pasado viernes, Castilla-La Mancha ha sido escenario de un nuevo acto reivindicativo denunciando la escasez de agua que lleva la cabecera del río.




> Encabezados por el campeón del mundo paralímpico de Triatlón, Daniel Molina, un grupo de ciclistas han partido esta mañana de Guadalajara con destino a Sacedón para expresar su rechazo al trasvase Tajo-Segura y apoyar de esta forma la lucha por el río que está llevando a cabo la Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo y el Alberche.
> 
> A lo largo de los 53 kilómetros que separan Guadalajara de Sacedón los deportistas han mostrado pancartas y carteles contra el trasvase.
> 
> Se da la circunstancia de que el pasado viernes, 28 de agosto, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente autorizaba un trasvase de 15 hectómetros cúbicos desde los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura, para el mes de agosto de 2015.


Fuente: http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (31-ago-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Encima de p*t* y apaleada, hay que pagar la cama.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201509...ns_mchannel=TW

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Poco que decir, es poco serio, si hay algo serio en todo esto. Y una pregunta, yo si no pago la factura del gas, me cortan el suministro, y no muy tarde. No soy de leyes, pero no se puede cortar el suministro al moroso en este caso?

----------

NoRegistrado (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Y quién es el moroso? Yo pago la factura tan puntual como un reloj suizo o te cortan el agua tan rápido que te da vueltas la cabeza. El usuario no es el moroso, sería justo cortarle el agua porque un organismo superior no paga no se sabe por qué?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Poco que decir, es poco serio, si hay algo serio en todo esto. Y una pregunta, yo si no pago la factura del gas, me cortan el suministro, y no muy tarde. No soy de leyes, pero no se puede cortar el suministro al moroso en este caso?


El CYII en la comunidad de propietarios en que tengo las oficinas, nos cobra por pago en ventanilla. Es un contador único y una empresa lee los privados. Se pagan unos 2.000-3.500 euros cada 2 meses ya que hay restaurantes bares, etc... que gastan mucho.
 El año pasado nos cortó el suministro porque la persona que ingresó el dinero como lo hace desde hace años, se equivocó en la cifra y metió 1 céntimo de más- El sistema automatizado no lo identificó por no coincidir la cifra y vino un inspector a las 8 de la mañana procediendo al corte. A esa hora no había ningún negocio y los que viven son viejecilllos.  A lo largo del día se subsanó, pero hubo que ir a las oficinas con el recibo, hacer un trámite y demás mandanga.
Los restaurantes ese día no pudieron dar las comidas.

Pero con éstos todo vale. No pagan en dos años, el grifo abiertos y encima te llaman insolidario y cosas peores.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Y quién es el moroso? Yo pago la factura tan puntual como un reloj suizo o te cortan el agua tan rápido que te da vueltas la cabeza. El usuario no es el moroso, sería justo cortarle el agua porque un organismo superior no paga no se sabe por qué?


Te ha contestado Miguel, pero a tu pregunta de si es justo o no? Yo me pregumto si después de 2 años, los que estáis pagando en fecha, como no habéis pedido la cabeza de ese admimistrador o le exigis que pague antes de que se os corte el agua. No os veo corriendo y asustados por las consecuencias de su incompetencia.

----------

NoRegistrado (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ni aunque se lo expliques en francés.
El caso es que en el SCRATS dicen que lo envían a la CCAA. Pero ya se sabe la fiabilidad de los datos de esos. Incluso los ponen en dinero actualizado, lo cual es el colmo de la cara dura.

En todo caso Acuademia.com ya se encarga de demostrar en el artículo que puse el otro día que es 1/3 de la amortización, y que es el Estado el que le cede graciosamente a las CCAA esa cantidad. No es ninguna compensación porque en la tarifa NO EXISTE NINGUNA COMPENSACIÓN.
Pongo el link del artículo otra vez: http://www.acuademia.com/2015/08/com...lla-la-mancha/

Conviene que a la gente se le queden claros esos conceptos, por que el que los regantes estén mal informados y, en mi opinión, manejados, ellos verán; pero que los ribereños, y la ciudadanía en general, merecen saberlo porque la mayor pare del coste de ese agua, sale de sus bolsillos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me he entretenido trasteando un poco por los mapas interactivos.

Triste historia de Buendía:
Cuando en los 50, se empezó a construir éste embalse, los pueblos ribereños, que lo eran de los ríos que posteriormente lo llenarían vivían de la agricultura, la ganadería y la artesanía, era una España con muchas dificultades por el alargamiento de la postguerra debido al aislamiento que se autoimpuso el régimen y a la autarquía decretada, al contrario que el resto de Europa.
Pero a esa gente se le dijo: Vamos a expropiar todas su vegas, en las que ustedes plantan con el agua del río, y en donde su ganado pasta. Pero a cambio, el embalse les va a suponer un cambio de vida ya que se va a desarrollar con el turismo de Madrid. Ustedes van a vivir muy bien. Esto último se lo fueron vendiendo más tarde al mismo tiempo en que se retrasaban los pagos de las indemnizaciones. Promesas de autopistas por las centrales nucleares que les colocaron también, etc, etc...
 Los más valientes se lanzan a preurbanizar algunas fincas a la orilla del embalse. Entonces no era como hoy en día, las cosas se hacían de forma más directa.

 En éste ejemplo, vamos a poner a Villalba del Rey, a orillas el río Mayor que desembocaba en el Guadiela. Este es el nivel que tendría el embalse en torno a un 80-100%, es un montaje. Se ven los famosos (antes) viaductos de Villalba en donde acudía un hervidero de gente a disfrutar del embalse. Autobuses, particulares, etc... Yo es en las zonas en las que más he estado. Unas reculas llenas de islotes con pinos, una maravilla de aguas limpísimas:



En ésta otra foto, vemos el embalse en 1973,, no sé a qué nivel estaría el embalse, en todo caso bastante lleno Se pueden ver los viaductos perfectamente:


Pero llegó el timo del siglo, el agua para todos, que en realidad es un "agua para votos" y un "agua para mí y que tú te fastidies" y el embalse se vació. Unos decían que era por la sequía, también había sequía. Pero lo cierto es que el embalse NO SE RECUPERÓ JAMÁS. Foto de 1982:


 Nunca a vuelto a llegar el agua a los viaductos, y el pueblo se ha quedado sin sus mejores tierras y con un desierto de esparto a sus pies, condenado a no crecer. Foto actual:


Mi hermano, que iba conmigo y con la familia, me comenta que en esa zona está el record español de lucio registrado, una lucia de más de 23 kilos. En la carnicería que se pesó tenían la foto y las firmas de los testigos del pueblo. No sé si seguirá. Las fotos de capturas en las revistas Caza y Pesca que colecciona (más bien atesora) se pueden ver las capturas en ese embalse de lucios y carpas, tanto en tamaño como en calidad. Incluso hay en las revistas un artículo sobre unos salmones que se pescaban. Mi hermano tiene una foto de uno de 4 kilos. Según el artículo no eran salmones como es lógico, sino truchas del río que habían crecido a buen tamaño. Todo eso se ha perdido hoy.

Siempre me comenta, que por la orografía del embalse y la calidad del agua, viendo como está Mequinenza y el enorme negocio que genera la pesca en sus poblaciones, aquello podía ser lo que era un paraíso y una estupenda fuente de ingresos. 

En fin, recen los que sepan y sean creyentes una oración por éste embalse, muerto por la codicia y el abuso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aquí no voy a poner fotos antigüas.
En su lugar pongo la entrada de RioTajo : Vivo en Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...6943699657345/

Pone un video y una descripción que no admite más explicaciones.

 Destaco la foto aérea de uno de los seguidores, tomada hoy desde un avión de línea regular.



Lamentable.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Bueno, si, Mequinenza ha hecho un negocio gracias a la pesca del siluro sobre todo, luego están los lucios, black-bass... De veras les gustaría ver esas especies por el Tajo? Lo digo más que nada porque los ecologistas de allí se quejan continuamente.

*Pero a cambio, el embalse les va a suponer un cambio de vida ya que se va a desarrollar con el turismo de Madrid. Ustedes van a vivir muy bien.*

Seguro que se les prometió eso?? Dónde consta?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lucios, black bass  carpas enormes y truchas los había en los 60 y 70. Y abundantes. No lo sabías? Como siempre...

 Puedes ir a Villalba del Rey, o cualquier pueblo de la zona y preguntar lo que les prometieron. O mejor al arquitecto lamela, que le arruinaron con la urbanización Calas Verdes totalmente urbanizada en el vecino Entrepeñas. Pero no digas cosas de las tuyas a no ser que vayas protegido por una bandera de la Legión si es que quieres salir entero.

Mira, mejor no vayas. No creo que los ribereños merezcan la tortura de oírte.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Un poco más sobre la urbanización fantasma Calas Verdes:

http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigat...10/07/044.HTML

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Entresaco del texto del ABC, en honor al señor Velasco, que parece que sabe más de la zona que los viejos del lugar, una parte del texto promocional con el que se publicitaba ésta y muchas más urbanizaciones. Todavía seguirá dudando de ello:



Y luego, señalo en la foto anterior del avión, la situación exacta de esa urbanización:



 Luego dirán que si la abuela fuma.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Video del debate realizado ayer en Televisión Guadalajara con tres participantes: Un representante del PP, uno del PSOE y José A. Vargas, representante de la Plataforma de Afectados del Trasvase Tajo Segura. Además se incluyen partes de la entrevista que le hicieron a Claver, presidente del SCRATS.

En mi opinión, José A. Vargas está bastante bien en el debate, con las ideas claras. Los representantes de PP y PSOE solo se dedicaron al "y tú más" y Claver...es Claver.

La gente de la Plataforma va en serio, son muy inexpertos, pero con ellos pocas bromas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues un poco predecible el debate, la verdad, los políticos, dedicados a lo suyo, y bla, bla, bla sin decir nada, el activista si era más claro, lo reconozco... Echo de menos que hubiera en la mesa algún activista protrasvase, en lugar de meter unas intervenciones suyas, en fin, me parece poco neutral.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues un poco predecible el debate, la verdad, los políticos, dedicados a lo suyo, y bla, bla, bla sin decir nada, el activista si era más claro, lo reconozco... Echo de menos que hubiera en la mesa algún activista protrasvase, en lugar de meter unas intervenciones suyas, en fin, me parece poco neutral.


 Llamar "activista" a José Antonio Vargas, dueño del Náutica Vargas, arruinado por el trasvase, me parece un poco atrevido. Por lo que he podido saber no es una persona en absoluto de izquierdas, más bien al contrario. Aunque visto lo visto, habrá aprendido.
No puede alquilar, no vende embarcaciones y solo ha trabajado sacando barcos a otros sitios porque el trasvase ha acabado con su negocio y de las demás náuticas al desaparecer el embalse.

Pero debe ser un español de segunda seguramente... Y según algunos, un quejica ecolojeta peligroso...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*José Antonio Vargas, dueño del Náutica Vargas*
Si, y representante de la Plataforma de Afectados del Trasvase Tajo Segura, eso no es ser activista?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *José Antonio Vargas, dueño del Náutica Vargas*
> Si, y representante de la Plataforma de Afectados del Trasvase Tajo Segura, eso no es ser activista?


 Hombre, si protestar por que te arruine un grupo de aguatenientes avariciosos y egoístas es ser activista. Y además,  la visión pablovelasquista del mundo, según la cual todo en España debe estar al servicio del regadío de tu terruño...; entonces seguramente será activista.
Además activista malo, con cuernos y rabo y que desayuna niños crudos por las mañanas.

 Es uno de los representantes, no el presidente.

En fin. la ley del embudo. La boca ancha para unos y la estrecha para otros, como siempre.
Menos mal que esto se va a a acabar.


Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Además, vete haciendo a la idea, que gente como ese "activista" al que tú desprecias, es a los que habéis hartado y son los que os van a cortar el grifo.

Ahora vas a tener que llorar para que te subvencionen el agua desalada... Ah no, que también habéis conseguido eso: http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2015/09...1728b45be.HTML

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Además, vete haciendo a la idea, que gente como ese "activista" al que tú desprecias, es a los que habéis hartado y son los que os van a cortar el grifo.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


En este mensaje copiado hay una mentira. El Sr. Pablo Velasco no ha despreciado, en ningún momento , al Sr. Vargas.
Se trata de una acusación sin fundamento, impropia de una persona tan recta y virtuosa.

----------

pablovelasco (05-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Las opiniones son respetables.
Los juicios de valor son...

Yo creo que lo que tengas contra mí, me lo debes de decir en privado. 
El espectáculo que estás dando con ésta actuación es, lamentable.
 Pero tú verás. Tú objetivo no lo vas a ver cumplido.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Sr. Perdiguera, deje hablar al sr. Velasco,  le está menospreciando. Él sabe defenderse perfectamente. No creo que necesite su ayuda, y déjele explicar en qué términos lo ha usado. Qué mejor que él de su propia versión.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es curioso. Me interpreta a mí... Al señor Velasco...

Qué capacidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

El mensaje sigue conteniendo una mentira, no es un juicio de valor ni una opinión, es la verdad unívoca. El resto de mensajes son propios de personas que no ven las vigas. Y no cabe hablar de interpretaciones, está escrito. Y no se borrará.
Si esto es un foro de opinión, cosa que dudo cada vez más, pobre jonasino, puedo hablar de lo que quiera, incluso del Sr. Pablo Velasco, salvo que tenga que pedir permiso a algún miembro que detente los derechos.
Hay que ver cómo se ven las cosas: me dejo un enlace, me lo pone mi amigo, habla por mí, y le doy las gracias. Habla otro, que no es de mi cuerda, a favor de un tercero, que tampoco es de mi cuerda, y entonces hay menosprecio. Vamos bien.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Recuerda que ya una vez me tuviste que pedir perdón en éste foro en público y en privado. Perdiste la cabeza y me acusaste de cosas muy graves en público que eran mentira.

Espero que no tengas que hacerlo una segunda vez. 

Ahora, vas a hablar de lo que trata el hilo: "NO AL TRASVASE!!!"? o vas a seguir igual. Es que siempre la misma persecución ya aburre.

Saludos. Miguel

Por otra parte yo doy el agradecimiento a quien me da la gana, como la gente hace conmigo. Entre otras cosas porque el sistema de agradecimientos de todos los foros , me parece un juego de niñas repipis de colegio de monjas.

----------


## termopar

> El mensaje sigue conteniendo una mentira, no es un juicio de valor ni una opinión, es la verdad unívoca. El resto de mensajes son propios de personas que no ven las vigas. Y no cabe hablar de interpretaciones, está escrito. Y no se borrará.
> Si esto es un foro de opinión, cosa que dudo cada vez más, pobre jonasino, puedo hablar de lo que quiera, incluso del Sr. Pablo Velasco, salvo que tenga que pedir permiso a algún miembro que detente los derechos.
> Hay que ver cómo se ven las cosas: me dejo un enlace, me lo pone mi amigo, habla por mí, y le doy las gracias. Habla otro, que no es de mi cuerda, a favor de un tercero, que tampoco es de mi cuerda, y entonces hay menosprecio. Vamos bien.


Si pobre Jonasino, y pobre perdiguera, ambos hablando de goebbels, y sin decir referencias de a quien se refieren. Tengan la valentía de decir a quien o quienes se refieren y la razón por la que se hace referencia a este nazi y entenderemos muchas cosas.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Un hombre, lo que hace cuando quiere insultar a otro hombre, es decírselo a la cara. Pero para eso se necesitan muchas cosas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

De todas formas, la intención de éste señor es que se cierre el hilo, como en otras ocasiones, y por mi parte no va a pasar en lo que esté en mi mano.

Volviendo al tema:

*Los 22 municipios ribereños se concentrarán contra los trasvases que secan el Tajo*




> La Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía ha convocado una nueva concentración de los 22 municipios que la conforman, para el sábado 26 de septiembre, en la localidad de Sacedón (Guadalajara), a partir del mediodía, en defensa de la comarca y contra los trasvases.
> 
> Así lo ha acordado la Junta Directiva de la Asociación, desde donde se ha confirmado a Europa Press que la concentración tendrá lugar en la Plaza de la Constitución, y se sumará a la red de concentraciones simultáneas que para esa misma jornada hay convocadas a lo largo de la Cuenca del Tajo.
> 
> Desde la Asociación han lamentado también que el manifiesto suscrito por los alcaldes de la misma en defensa del desarrollo de sus municipios y reivindicando la elevación del nivel mínimo a partir del cual se pueda derivar agua desde la cabecera no haya sido apoyado por el PP ni por Ciudadanos en la Diputación Provincial.
> 
> La Junta Directiva de la Asociación han mostrado su "decepción" por una decisión que consideran supone "negar su apoyo al manifiesto que se aprobó por unanimidad de sus 22 alcaldes", hecho público el 12 de agosto, en defensa de los intereses de la comarca y en contra de los trasvases.
> 
> Para la Asociación, esta postura supone, por tanto, una de "falta de compromiso con los municipios ribereños", pese a lo cual seguirán "adelante en la defensa de los intereses de la cabecera del Tajo y luchando por el objetivo de lograr un futuro digno para la comarca, ya sea con el apoyo de la Diputación de Guadalajara o sin ella".


http://www.clm24.es/articulo/actuali...937092602.HTML


Además así quedará claro quienes son los que apoyan al Tajo y quienes son los traidores al servicio de que continúe la sangría.

En las demás zonas: Aranjuez, Toledo, Talavera, y en Portugal se está preparando también.
Yo iré a la de Aranjuez. Que, por cierto, han recuperado las fiestas del motin con el protagonismo del No al Trasvase.

Hay que resaltar, que el cambio de alcalde, ahora alcaldesa ha supuesto también un cambio de personas que favorecían los intereses levantinos, por personas que hasta ahora se han volcado con el río. el tiempo dirá. Si cambian lo denunciaremos igualmente.

Gran esfuerzo de Tajo : Vivo (Mar de Castilla), de Nuria Hernández Mora, de Soledad Gallego, Miguel Angel Sánchez, Rosa Prieto, y tantas personas que sería injusto no reconocerles el esfuerzo para acabar con ésta injusticia de una vez por todas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ayer, en las fiestas del Motín en Aranjuez, se montó buena. El protagonista fue el grito unánime NO AL TRASVASE.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/8610...48760/?fref=nf

 Aranjuez es fundamental en esto.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Además, vete haciendo a la idea, que gente como ese "activista" al que tú desprecias*

Ya me dirá donde narices lo he despreciado.

Una duda, dentro de los 22 municipios ribereños se encuentran estos, no?

Alocén: 193 hab
Auñón: 174 hab
Chillarón del Rey: 108 hab
Mantiel: 53 hab
Pareja: 513 hab
Sacedón: 1716 hab
Alcocer: 334 hab
Alcohujate: 34 hab
Buendía: 438 hab
Castejón: 158 hab
Cañaveras: 328 hab
Villar del Infantado: 47 hab

Más que nada lo digo porque en la pedanía donde vivo yo, casi hay más personas.
Aunque esto hay que verlo de la siguiente manera. Es justificable que el río tenga menos agua, se perdieran unos cuantos trabajos (Visto la población de los pueblos ribereños es IMPOSIBLE que fueran muchos), y que unas pocas personas tengan que beber agua de cisterna (Chillarón del Rey tiene poco más que 100 habitantes, en mi calle vive más gente) a cambio de las decenas de miles de puestos de trabajo que genera directamente la agricultura en Levante, los miles de empleos indirectos, y los millones de personas que beben agua?¿?
Para mí si, totalmente. Esto es como cuando expropian para construir una autopista, unos pocos perjudicados que a cambio proporcionan oportunidades a muchísimas personas. No es eso el bien común y el interés general???
Por cierto, la suma de todos esos pueblos ribereños no es mucho más que la pequeña pedanía donde vivo, de verdad que esa gente va a conseguir acabar con el trasvase???
Lo malo de la democracia es que un trasvase o un embalse nuevo es casi imposible, más que nada por los votos, pero por el mismo motivo derogar otro es igual de difícil y por el mismo motivo. La verdad a los activistas antitrasvase os parecerá la repera el moviemiento que hay (imagino que antes aún sería menos) pero desde luego visto desde afuera luce poco, poco.

----------


## perdiguera

Hay personas que insultan sin decirlo a la cara= vómitos, asco, arcadas, náuseas. Hay otras más sibilinas, nunca dan la cara. Hay otras que jamás insultan, son limpios de corazón. Eso si,  estos últimos no son como los demás. Jamás reconocen un error, sino que cambian de emisora o desvían la conversación.
Cada vez le doy más razón a  Jonasino, incluso le voy a dar las gracias, aunque sea un juego de niñas repipis de un colegio de monjas que algunos utilizan con fruición entre ellos y sólo entre ellos.
No hay nada como debatir entre personas inteligentes, se descubre a los falsos pronto.

----------


## termopar

> Hay personas que insultan sin decirlo a la cara= vómitos, asco, arcadas, náuseas. Hay otras más sibilinas, nunca dan la cara. Hay otras que jamás insultan, son limpios de corazón. Eso si,  estos últimos no son como los demás. Jamás reconocen un error, sino que cambian de emisora o desvían la conversación.
> Cada vez le doy más razón a  Jonasino, incluso le voy a dar las gracias, aunque sea un juego de niñas repipis de un colegio de monjas que algunos utilizan con fruición entre ellos y sólo entre ellos.
> No hay nada como debatir entre personas inteligentes, se descubre a los falsos pronto.


Mire, sr. Perdiguera. No quiero meter a Jonasino más en este guirigay de amigos y enemigos que tiene usted montado. A Jonasino lo que le he querido decir ya está escrito. 
De usted, desde hace un tiempo que no me aporta nada, ni modera, ni debate. Únicamente se enfada o invita al enfado.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Además, vete haciendo a la idea, que gente como ese "activista" al que tú desprecias*
> 
> Ya me dirá donde narices lo he despreciado.
> 
> Una duda, dentro de los 22 municipios ribereños se encuentran estos, no?
> 
> Alocén: 193 hab
> Auñón: 174 hab
> Chillarón del Rey: 108 hab
> ...


Tú puedes menospreciar a quien quieras Pablo Velasco.

Si no te importara no estarías aquí, intentando justificar, desde el desconocimiento de la zona cedente, el expolio de un río.

No voy a repetirte lo que era aquello y el potencial que tiene.
Además de Aranjuez, Patrimonio de la Humanidad y Sitio Real. 
Además de Toledo, que fue la capital del Imperio Español en su época más gloriosa en mi opinión.
Además de Talavera.
Además de Portugal.
Además de Madrid.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

> De usted, desde hace un tiempo que no me aporta nada, ni modera, ni debate. Únicamente se enfada o invita al enfado.


Pues eso, lo mismo. Como hace tiempo, olvídeme.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hay personas que insultan sin decirlo a la cara= vómitos, asco, arcadas, náuseas. Hay otras más sibilinas, nunca dan la cara. Hay otras que jamás insultan, son limpios de corazón. Eso si,  estos últimos no son como los demás. Jamás reconocen un error, sino que cambian de emisora o desvían la conversación.
> Cada vez le doy más razón a  Jonasino, incluso le voy a dar las gracias, aunque sea un juego de niñas repipis de un colegio de monjas que algunos utilizan con fruición entre ellos y sólo entre ellos.
> No hay nada como debatir entre personas inteligentes, se descubre a los falsos pronto.


Haz lo que tú quieras.
Los ataques personales, por privado por favor.

Y ahora. Vas a hablar de trasvases? O como siempre...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Tú puedes menospreciar a quien quieras Pablo Velasco.
> 
> Si no te importara no estarías aquí, intentando justificar, desde el desconocimiento de la zona cedente, el expolio de un río.
> 
> No voy a repetirte lo que era aquello y el potencial que tiene.
> Además de Aranjuez, Patrimonio de la Humanidad y Sitio Real. 
> Además de Toledo, que fue la capital del Imperio más amplio de la historia.
> Además de Talavera.
> Además de Portugal.
> ...


Otra mentira. El imperio más grande de la historia tenía capital en Madrid. Aunque habría que compararlo con la máxima extensión del imperio británico, no he hecho los números pero tengo dudas de cual fué más grande. Si fuera el británico la capital era Londres, con lo cual sigue siendo mentira.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Otra mentira. El imperio más grande de la historia tenía capital en Madrid. Aunque habría que compararlo con la máxima extensión del imperio británico, no he hecho los números pero tengo dudas de cual fué más grande. Si fuera el británico la capital era Londres, con lo cual sigue siendo mentira.


 Bueno, pues cambio la frase y digo que "la capital del Imperio Español en su época más gloriosa en mi opinión".

Si así te quedas más tranquilo, yendo al envoltorio en lugar de al meollo...

Hala lo edito.

Saludos. Miguel

PD: Creo que ya estás perdiendo los papeles estrepitosamente

----------


## perdiguera

Aunque quizás no sea mentira sino ignorancia, también en historia, como en otros muchos temas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Aunque quizás no sea mentira sino ignorancia, también en historia, como en otros muchos temas.


Lo que tú digas hombre. Faltaría más. Eres el más inteligente del foro.
Ya se está demostrando.

Y ahora, vas a hablar del tema del hilo? O no...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver si se puede hablar de algo sobre el trasvase...

 En TW ya va corriendo la contradicción de Ciudadanos:
Primero pide una reunión con Francisco Pérez Torrecilla, alcalde de Sacedón y se muestra partidaria de apoyar a la Plataforma. Incluso se hace la foto:


Luego, tras regañarles des Ciudadanos Murcia ya cambiaron de opinión:


http://www.eldiario.es/clm/Municipio...427308008.HTML

Eso le pasa a Torrecilla por arrimarse a quien no debe.

Les están esperando a ver si el día 26 asoman la cabeza. No creo que vallan.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ARANJUEZ SE AMOTINA POR UN Río Tajo : VIVO!!!!!
>  Nuestro municipio esta viviendo estos días las Fiestas del Motín de una forma especial, con la pancarta de la Asamblea por la Defensa del Tajo en el balcón del Ayuntamiento y con muestras de reivindicación popular por el mal estado y el futuro incierto del río, nuestros vecinos están conscientes ahora más que nunca que la defensa del río es vital para el futuro de Aranjuez.
>  Mañana durante el transcurso del Descenso Pirata los ribereños se acercaran a las orillas del Tajo y de una forma pacífica y al grito de POR UN TAJO VIVO se amotinarán como ya lo hicieron nuestros antepasados ante los que quieren atentar contra nuestro paisaje y patrimonio.
>  ARANJUEZ Y LOS PUEBLOS RIBEREÑOS POR UN TAJO VIVO!!!!!!!!!!


https://www.facebook.com/TajoAranjuez2015

Llamamiento a los vecinos de Aranjuez y alrededores.
En Aranjuez lo tienen claro: los políticos a favor del trasvase, a la rue, igual que en Aragón.
 Y poco a poco en todos los lados igual
Venga Arancetanos!!!

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Tú puedes menospreciar a quien quieras Pablo Velasco.*

Ya son 2 las acusaciones de menosprecio que me gustaría que me explicara.

*No voy a repetirte lo que era aquello y el potencial que tiene.*

Toledo, Talavera, Portugal y Madrid tienen problemas de desabastecimiento o realizado éste con cisternas??? Tienen problemas para regar más allá de los propios que se tienen en cada zona?? 
El único problema que tienen esas poblaciones es que el río luce poco en determinadas épocas del año, porque se ve que les gusta ver escurrir el agua hacia el océano en lugar de que mucha gente de zonas más secas puedan sacar un beneficio económico o poder beber.
Y por cierto, Portugal también??? Y eso? También sufren por el malvado trasvase??? Por favor seamos serios, que me diga que los pueblos de la cabecera sufren perjuicio por el trasvase bueno, pero que en lugares con embalses mejor provistos me diga que sufren penalidades, mire no lo creo.


*Si no te importara no estarías aquí, intentando justificar, desde el desconocimiento de la zona cedente, el expolio de un río.*

Bueno, una voz pro-trasvase en medio del océano antitrasvasista creo que por lo menos es entretenido para todos, no imagina lo aburrido que es estar en un sitio donde todos son de la misma opinión. A mí por lo menos me aburre.
Y la palabra "expolio" no es la apropiada... Puesto que el río es de todos los españoles, y por tanto igual de tuyo que mío. Quizá sobreexplotación del río sería más adecuado.


P.D. Como son los políticos, aquí se hacen fotos con otros carteles, sabe ud.??? De esos mismos partidos, si, si... No te puedes fiar de ninguno, se encaraman para la foto estén donde estén.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No hace falta que te las ponga, en cada uno de tus mensajes hay varias.

Madrid, en época de sequía está al límite. Éste año se ha salvado porque las eléctricas están turbinando poco. Y porque se vive de años anteriores. Pero en Madrid alrededor del año 2008 estuvo prohibido llenar piscinas y regar jardines JAMAS he oído eso en Murcia. Hoy en día con el decreto de sequía aprobado se riegan jardines como si no hubiese mañana.
 Y para que veas que vuelves a hablar sin saber, mira lo hizo la Lideresa Esperanza Aguirre, aunque luego, por presiones levantinas se echó para atrás:
http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...se/544960.HTML

 En cuanto a Portugal, infórmate antes de sus problemas con el Tajo, que son muchos.
 Un océano antitrasvasista? precisamente estamos en un foro en donde la mayoría son protrasvase, Otra cosa es que no digan nada.
El río Tajo no es tuyo, tampoco en mío. Tienes un concepto un poco equivocado de lo público. Pero vamos, en éste caso, TÚ consideras que el Tajo es tuyo. el llevártelo te parece bien, el que permanezca en su cuenca no.

 Tendrás queja de tus políticos. Allí tose Claver y se ponen firmes Cachá, Sánchez, Ródenas, Tejerina y Rajoy. Todos en fila.

Pero bueno, tú a lo tuyo. No te estás dando cuenta de lo que ocurre, pero la realidad te lo hará entender, no te preocupes.
Tu imagen del agua y del medio ambiente, lamentablemente es ésta:


Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

> https://www.facebook.com/TajoAranjuez2015
> 
> Llamamiento a los vecinos de Aranjuez y alrededores.
> En Aranjuez lo tienen claro: los políticos a favor del trasvase, a la rue, igual que en Aragón.
>  Y poco a poco en todos los lados igual
> Venga Arancetanos!!!
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Un prodigio de ecuanimidad, una página de Facebook con menos de 1.200 "me gusta". Recuerdo que en Aranjuez hay unos 58.000 habitantes. Por el mensaje parece que sea todo Aranjuez el que está movilizado. Eso me recuerda algo que he leído hoy.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Haces una comparación ridícula, sobre todo porque la página tiene unos días, la antigüa fue eliminada por un asunto de forma y se cambió por ésta, pregúntales a ellos
Si quieres te pongo la página de Rio Tajo : Vivo en donde hay 11 659 "me gusta".
O los de la Plataforma de Sacedón. O las demás.

Precisamente, tu comparación es ridícula, cuando la web del scrats en Facebook tiene unos 9500, y según ellos tiene ¿Cuántos puestos de trabajo? 100.000?, 300.000? 3.000.000? el mundo mundial? Mas las familias y simpatizantes
Según tu criterio, el seguimiento del scrats es aún más ridículo.

 Yo no creo que hayas utilizado un criterio muy acertado.
Por qué no vas a Aranjuez y ahora mismo gritas SI AL TRASVASE? 

Por tanto tienes criterio flojo, ecuanimidad nula y objetividad cero.

 Pero bueno, si esto te hace feliz, sigue.

Saludos. Miguel.



Es decir, haces una comparación ridícula, máxime cuando la

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

> Haces una comparación ridícula, sobre todo porque la página tiene unos días, la antigüa fue eliminada por un asunto de forma y se cambió por ésta, pregúntales a ellos
> Si quieres te pongo la página de Rio Tajo : Vivo en donde hay 11 659 "me gusta".
> O los de la Plataforma de Sacedón. O las demás.
> 
> Precisamente, tu comparación es ridícula, cuando la web del scrats en Facebook tiene unos 9500, y según ellos tiene ¿Cuántos puestos de trabajo? 100.000?, 300.000? 3.000.000? el mundo mundial? Mas las familias y simpatizantes
> Según tu criterio, el seguimiento del scrats es aún más ridículo.
> 
>  Yo no creo que hayas utilizado un criterio muy acertado.
> Por qué no vas a Aranjuez y ahora mismo gritas SI AL TRASVASE? 
> ...


¿Y qué pinta el SCRATS en que la página tenga menos de 1200 me gusta y que en Aranjuez haya 58.000 personas?
Si es que cuando a uno le da por el tole tole, no lo deja ni para dormir.
¿Y qué me harían en Aranjuez? Me parece que se equivoca de cabo a rabo. O quizás no, conoce perfectamente el pensamiento de todos y cada uno de sus habitantes; de verdad tanto conocimiento asusta.
Los más de 11000 de Tajo Vivo ¿son todos de Aranjuez? ¡Qué nivel Maribel!
Me encantan los calificativos que obtengo. Quiere decir que vamos bien.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Haces un cacao con los datos que no te enteras.
Los de Río Tajo : Vivo de Aranjuez?? jajajajaajaj

Y hablas de desconocimiento.
Te dejo con tus obsesiones.

 Estoy viendo imágenes del Tajo antes de ser desguazado por el trasvase.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Me gustaría que se explicara para saber si tengo que cambiar la reserva en casa Pablo. No vaya a ser que me hagan algo feo.
Yo no he afirmado que sean de Aranjuez, lo he preguntado al mejor exponente del conocimiento mundial. Pero no he obtenido respuesta. Si no son de Aranjuez todos ellos, ¿qué territorio representan? Más que nada para poder comparar con algo de criterio y no caer en el error de desconocimiento. 
Por cierto, tampoco sé a qué viene lo del SCRATS, pero debe ser que uno es ridículo y no lo sabe. Debe tener relación entre los admiradores de la página y Aranjuez. Sólo las mentes privilegiadas pueden alcanzar tal conocimiento.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla. De sustancia nada.

 Bueno, por no seguir perdiendo el tiempo con quien no lo merece, seguimos:
Fotografía de Cristina Heras, arancetana en las fiestas. El lema está claro:



Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Lo que está claro es el uso político que se le quiere dar al tema. Aglutinar a la población a su alrededor alertando sobre un enemigo externo, eso es muy viejo.
Pero que sepas que les importa un pepino todo esto, ellos quieren introducir la bilis antitrasvase con argumentos sentimentalistas (Tajo vivo, el Tajo se muere y lo matan otros, nos roban) y luego hacer coincidir PP = Trasvase para conseguir votos, solo es eso, una estratagema, ya lo verás.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Lo que está claro es el uso político que se le quiere dar al tema. Aglutinar a la población a su alrededor alertando sobre un enemigo externo, eso es muy viejo.
> Pero que sepas que les importa un pepino todo esto, ellos quieren introducir la bilis antitrasvase con argumentos sentimentalistas (Tajo vivo, el Tajo se muere y lo matan otros, nos roban) y luego hacer coincidir PP = Trasvase para conseguir votos, solo es eso, una estratagema, ya lo verás.


 Lo que comentas es la estrategia seguida en Levante durante décadas, les funcionó y les sigue funcionando. Mintiendo, por ejemplo prometiendo el trasvase del Ebro cuando Rajoy lo eliminó del programa electoral ya en 2008, "el agua para votos", la corrupta fundación Agua y Progreso, un sin fin que da para hacer una película de 25 horas.

Este es un movimiento de la ciudadanía, sin partidos políticos.
Si no te quieres enterar, es problema tuyo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

> Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla. De sustancia nada.
> 
>  Bueno, por no seguir perdiendo el tiempo con quien no lo merece, seguimos.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


La sustancia son amenazas. Es lo que se hace cuando no hay argumentos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La sustancia son amenazas. Es lo que se hace cuando no hay argumentos.


"De sustancia nada" es que de todo lo que dices es vano, que por más que te esfuerces, no vas a conseguir nada, porque no puedes hacerlo. Ahora, si te parece, no aburras a la gente y hablamos del trasvase.
 Si tienes algo que decirme, por privado
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Si no recuerdo mal he corregido varias mentiras, varios menosprecios y he tenido que soportar la siguiente expresión :Frown:  copio literal) por qué no vas a Aranjuez y ahora mismo gritas SI AL TRASVASE? cosa que alguien puede entender como amenaza.
Yo creo que la gente se está divirtiendo mucho. Por un lado el vocero de Tajo vivo, por otro, alguien que no tiene miedo de llamar a las cosas por su nombre.
Y que responde dónde y cómo le da la gana. ¿O acaso hay que hacer lo que nos ordene?
Cada vez veo más coincidencias con algo que he leído hoy. Y me da miedo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No has corregido nada. Ni has conseguido nada de nada. Sólo ponerte en evidencia.
 Tú te preguntas, y tú te respondes. 
 Ya te he dicho que lo que tengas que decirme personalmente lo hagas en privado. Aquí estás dando un espectáculo lamentable y penoso.

 Toma, otra foto de arancetanos poniendo carteles de NO AL TRASVASE. Ahora ya no está el alcalde que las quitaba. 


 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Me encantan los espectáculos lamentables y penosos.
Sobre todo los que hace rectificar al portavoz del Tajo Vivo. Tanto proselitismo asusta.
En el último mensaje, otro capítulo más de lo que he leído hoy, aquí en el foro, y que es para asustar cada vez más.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jajajjaa. Al portavoz de Tajo Vivo, que es un caballero y que no soy yo, no le llegas a los tobillos.
Y rectificar, todavía te queda mucho para eso. Como te digo, ni a los tobillos.

 Ya te digo, por muchos esfuerzos que hagas para cerrar el hilo, espérate sentado.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

No hombre, no. No eres el portavoz del grupo de presión Tajo Vivo, estoy seguro que no tienes la suficiente capacidad, como tú estás de la mía.
Lo que eres es, escribiendo para gente llana, el portavoz de Tajo Vivo en este foro, no en balde llevas su logo en el avatar, no paras de poner fotografías publicadas por ellos, informes, enlaces a su Facebook, hablas con respeto referencial de sus integrantes, etc...
Eso sí no has publicado ninguna foto propia, nunca, como buen portavoz, siempre de los tuyos, escribiendo por otros, etc...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Además de hacer el ridículo, sigues hablando sin saber. Ese logo no es de RIO TAJO : VIVO, sino que es uno que tenía al principio la RED TAJO.
 De nada.

Para hacerme el marcaje que me estás haciendo, no has visto que he puesto bastantes fotos de mi cosecha. En otros, soy tan malo haciéndolas, que prefiero poner las que publican en ese sitio u otro.
Fíjate mejor, que la rabia no te obceque aún más.

Mira, por ejemplo, éste cartel sí es de Rio Tajo : Vivo, te va a gustar, es del 11 de Agosto y por cierto, te envía recuerdos y te recomienda que te relajes, que a ciertas edades hay que controlarse no sea que te de un tabardillo.



 Y te acompaño el texto que seguro que te gusta aún más:



> Llegó el dia. Hoy 11 de agosto de 2015, los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo han pasado la línea roja marcada de 400 hm3, línea que se dibujó como "lámina no trasvasable" por debajo de la cual se supone no se deberían aprobar mas trasvases al Segura.
>  Esta es la cifra que marcaron los documentos que tan elegante y alegremente defendieron en el Memorandum del Tajo y los problemas que se deriban de dicha cifra tanto en cantidad, como calidad de las aguas.
>  Un volumen del 16% que actualmente es útil tan solo un 7% ya que el resto es cieno depositado en el fondo de los embalses de cabecera.
>  Resumiendo : hoy todo el Alto Tajo, desde Albarracin hasta Bolarque pasa a ALERTA ROJA y automáticamente todo el tramo medio del Tajo pasa a ALERTA AMARILLA por la falta de agua al tiempo que el canal del trasvase Tajo-Segura sigue abierto desangrando a nuestra red de aguas.
>  ■■ COMPARTE Y DENUNCIA■■
>  Río Tajo VIVO


https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (06-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En Guadalajara capital, también hay protestas para la derogación del trasvase.



El Club Deportivo Guadalajara ya se sumó el otro día.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*El discurso se vertebró en dos pilares: la tormenta del 30 de agosto y la defensa del Tajo*




> Vestida de goyesca y acompañada por el Pregonero, Alberto Morano y la Alcaldesa Infantil, así comenzó Cristina Moreno su primer pregón de fiestas tras ser investida como alcaldesa en junio. Comenzaba a habar entre aplausos, sus primeras palabras eran para agradecer a las ribereñas y los ribereños su actitud tras la tormenta del 30 de agosto, que causó numerosos daños en toda la ciudad y que gracias en parte a la labor de los ciudadanos de Aranjuez está recuperando la normalidad. Moreno recalcaba que juntos somos invencibles y hablaba de Aranjuez como una ciudad con alma.
> 
> Tras esto hacía mención al cambio climático, que según Moreno fue el causante de la tormenta, también tuvo palabras para los que lo niegan. Seguidas a estas palabras Moreno llegaba a uno de los momentos más álgidos del pregón: agradecimientos a todos los servicios municipales, bomberos, policía local, protección civil al Ayuntamiento de Getafe Moreno no quiso dejarse a nadie por el camino de los agradecimientos. Por todo esto continuaba Moreno diciendo que Aranjuez se merece unas buenas fiestas para olvidar todo lo ocurrido.
> 
> El otro pilar sobre el que basó Moreno su discurso durante el pregón es la defensa del río Tajo y la lucha por poner fin al trasvase Tajo-Segura. Moreno dijo que* este año tenemos que amotinarnos contra el trasvase, que mata nuestra ciudad* a lo que añadía que este año tendremos un Descenso Pirata más reivindicativo que nunca. Otro de los puntos a destacar es *la pancarta que luce en el Ayuntamiento en contra del trasvase*, a la que hizo mención Moreno durante su discurso.
> 
> Una de las mayores novedades del Pregón fue la imposición de la Capa del Tío Pedro al Pregonero, Moreno afirmó que quería que ese acto se convirtiese en una tradición más de las Fiestas del Motín. Moreno finalizaba su discurso pidiendo el fin del trasvase con el eslogan *Por un Tajo Vivo, no al trasvase* y portando una camiseta que rezaba: *Trasvase noooo.*
> 
> Por su parte el Pregonero hizo un discurso de agradecimiento a todo el mundo por haber llegado a ser quien es y afirmó que se tomaba el cargo con una gran responsabilidad. Morano también quiso sumarse a la defensa del Tajo. Finalizando el discurso ya se podía sentir el olor de las antorchas del Asalto a la casa de Godoy que este año comenzó desde la plaza del Ayuntamiento


http://www.elescarpelo.com/cristina-...-del-rio-tajo/

 La presión popular y el hartazgo, han hecho que el Ayuntamiento, que es nuevo, apoye la reivindicación.

Si se quiere, y se trabaja por ello, se puede.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*este año tenemos que amotinarnos contra el trasvase, que mata nuestra ciudad*

En qué sentido exactamente perjudica de forma directa a la ciudad un caudal menor, al deseado del río??? Al club de piragüistas??? Que la alcaldesa me explique cuáles son las oportunidades exactamente que pierden al tener menor caudal de río.  Venga por favor...

Por cierto, en Aranjuez no ganó el PP?? Con quién se han juntado los del PSOE para gobernar??? No soy de por ahí, pero algo oí... Lo mismo me equivoco

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *este año tenemos que amotinarnos contra el trasvase, que mata nuestra ciudad*
> 
> En qué sentido exactamente perjudica de forma directa a la ciudad un caudal menor, al deseado del río??? Al club de piragüistas??? Que la alcaldesa me explique cuáles son las oportunidades exactamente que pierden al tener menor caudal de río.  Venga por favor...
> 
> Por cierto, en Aranjuez no ganó el PP?? Con quién se han juntado los del PSOE para gobernar??? No soy de por ahí, pero algo oí... Lo mismo me equivoco


 Si a éstas alturas hay que explicártelo, pues bastante trabajo desarrollado en el foro por un montón de compañeros durante un montón de años, lo habrás tirado por el retrete.

 Aranjuez es Real Sitio y Patrimonio de la Humanidad. y es lo que es por el Tajo, si no sería un pueblo pequeño sin más. Si es que hubiera existido.
 Tú visión del agua, es del siglo XIX, que digo? más atrás Así le va a Murcia en esos temas.

 Ahora mismo no tengo ni idea de quien ganó, quien pactó y quien no pactó, porque me importa un pepino, como cualquier político. El resultado de que esa alcaldesa esté con la pancarta no es porque ella lo haya decidido, sino porque los arancetanos la han obligado. Ella no es tonta y se ha dado cuenta. 

El problema que tienes tú y otros más, es que te piensas que estas cosas son ideas del político de turno que se levanta un día y dice "voy a levantar a la gente" y es al contrario, ellos se suben al carro de la ciudadanía.
El revolcón que os llevasteis en el caso del Ebro con los aragoneses y los del Delta no os ha servido para aprender.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Asi es Miguel. Durante el asedio con el trasvase del Ebro, muchos políticos se lo pensaron y mucho antes de reaccionar, les habían vendido la moto con el pacto del agua en Aragón y un montón de concesiones y obras en Cataluña que también se beneficiarían y serían compensados por dicho trasvase. Fue solo a partir de unos pocos locos que poco a poco vislumbraron lo que realmente pasaba los que empezaron a poner los puntos sobre las ies y demostrarles a estos políticos que era un error y grave.

----------

NoRegistrado (07-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Si no recuerdo mal he corregido varias mentiras, varios menosprecios y he tenido que soportar la siguiente expresión copio literal) por qué no vas a Aranjuez y ahora mismo gritas SI AL TRASVASE? cosa que alguien puede entender como amenaza.
> Yo creo que la gente se está divirtiendo mucho. *Por un lado el vocero de Tajo vivo, por otro, alguien que no tiene miedo de llamar a las cosas por su nombre.
> Y que responde dónde y cómo le da la gana.* ¿O acaso hay que hacer lo que nos ordene?
> Cada vez veo más coincidencias con algo que he leído hoy. Y me da miedo.


Me temo que por descarte, me vuelve a aludir, aunque de malas maneras me solicitó que le dejase en paz. La cosa no va con usted? Está por encima de los demás? Ataca y reincide, no sabe controlar su sangre. Supongo que el administrador de esta página estará tomando nota.

----------

NoRegistrado (07-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Perdón Sr. termopar, pero no me refería a Ud. No suelo nombrarlo ni aludirle.
Me refería a mí como *alguien que no tiene miedo de llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Y que responde como le da la gana*. Esta frase viene a colación ante los intentos desesperados del portavoz, en el foro, de Tajo Vivo para que conteste por privado, eludiendo la transparencia.
Le contesto porque se ha equivocado, pero aquí acaba la conversación.

----------


## termopar

Pues eso, llame a las cosas por su nombre, y así el resto no nos equivocaremos y estaremos más tranquilos

----------

NoRegistrado (07-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo, ni soy el portavoz de Tajo Vivo, ni mucho menos estoy desesperado, jajajaja
Si te digo que descargues tus infantiles exabruptos por privado, es porque no engorrines el foro con ellos. Aprecio más el foro de lo que tú demuestras.

 El famoso restaurante El Rana Verde de Aranjuez ahora muestra orgulloso la pancarta. Antes, en algún intento tuvo que quitarla por indicaciones del anterior concejal de Medio Ambiente, al igual que tuvieron que quitarla en el club de piragüsimo. La ponían en cada competición fuera de allí, pero en Aranjuez era imposible. Ahora ya han mandado al paro al concejal.


https://www.facebook.com/txino.maranon.1?fref=nf


 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Asi es Miguel. Durante el asedio con el trasvase del Ebro, muchos políticos se lo pensaron y mucho antes de reaccionar, les habían vendido la moto con el pacto del agua en Aragón y un montón de concesiones y obras en Cataluña que también se beneficiarían y serían compensados por dicho trasvase. Fue solo a partir de unos pocos locos que poco a poco vislumbraron lo que realmente pasaba los que empezaron a poner los puntos sobre las ies y demostrarles a estos políticos que era un error y grave.


 Lo hicieron, y lo hacen fenomenal. Les iban a hacer el timo de los trileros y, afortunadamente la experiencia del Tajo y las mentiras habituales, unido a su orgullo, les hizo resistir y poner de rodillas a esos políticos que querían hacerles la 13-14.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Algunos decían que el desastre del Tajo, derivada por el trasvase, se estudiaría en las universidades. Bien, ya ha empezado.

*Esta es el aviso surgido de un curso sobre gestión y planificación del agua en la cuenca del Tajo*




> Un curso sobre gestión y planificación del agua en la cuenca del Tajo, surgido de la colaboración entre las Universidades de Castilla-La Mancha y Zaragoza y la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua, ha alertado de la "insostenible" situación del Tajo derivada del trasvase al Segura.
> 
> Alumnos de tres países y varias comunidades autónomas han estudiado los problemas que dificultan garantizar las necesidades de la cuenca del Tajo y alcanzar los objetivos de salud ecológica que marca la Directiva Marco del Agua, según ha informado hoy la UCLM en un comunicado.
> 
> El curso ha presentado una panorámica de los principales retos que presenta la gestión del agua en la cuenca del Tajo, con especial énfasis en el eje central del río desde su cabecera hasta Talavera de la Reina y sin olvidar el tramo extremeño ni el carácter internacional de la cuenca.
> 
> Así, los participantes han constatado el "pésimo estado ecológico" del eje central del río y las situaciones que impiden su correcto funcionamiento como ecosistema fluvial, entre ellas la derivación de hasta el ochenta por ciento de los caudales de la cabecera del Tajo hacia el Segura.
> 
> También afectan los vertidos de aguas residuales de los seis millones y medio de habitantes de la Comunidad de Madrid que llegan al cauce central del Tajo y las infraestructuras hidráulicas que "impiden" la libre circulación del agua a lo largo de la cuenca.
> ...


http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

Pues eso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*También afectan los vertidos de aguas residuales de los seis millones y medio de habitantes de la Comunidad de Madrid que llegan al cauce central del Tajo*

Qué bien, el trasvase no es lo único que perjudica al río, es un alivio moral.

Por cierto, no dicen que en Madrid se depura el 100% de las aguas antes de verterlas al guadarrama?

*y las infraestructuras hidráulicas que "impiden" la libre circulación del agua a lo largo de la cuenca.*

Toma! además quieren quitar los embalses!!! Todo por un río vivo... Lo que pasa es que quiten el embalse creo que les hará menos gracia a los ribereños de entrepeñas y buendía que el trasvase. Si hay años secos en los que las actividades de ocio relacionadas con el embalse se resienten, imagínate si quitan los embalses... Aunque claro, si quieren un río vivo... Ya saben.

----------


## NoRegistrado

jajajajaaja. sabía que ibas a responder eso, jajajajajajaaajjajaj




> *También afectan los vertidos de aguas residuales de los seis millones y medio de habitantes de la Comunidad de Madrid que llegan al cauce central del Tajo*
> 
> Qué bien, el trasvase no es lo único que perjudica al río, es un alivio moral.


 Claro que no es lo único, buen hombre. Por supuesto. Ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces
El trasvase es el que causa EL MAYOR perjuicio al Tajo. Pero también perjudica el agua residual madrileña. Pero si el Tajo bajara con el caudal que le expolia el trasvase, la dilución de la misma haría que ese problema fuera inferior.




> Por cierto, no dicen que en Madrid se depura el 100% de las aguas antes de verterlas al guadarrama?


 Al Guadarrama? jajajjajaja La mayor parte del agua depurada (bien o mal) de la ciudad de Madrid sale al MANZANARES (a no ser que te refieras a su nombre antigüo que se era Guadarrama hasta el siglo XVII, pero no creo? Los pueblos al norte vierten al Jarama y al Guadarrama al que te refieres, vierte por ejemplo Móstoles.
No te entra la geografía. Coge un mapa hombre...
 Tengo buena memoria, y hace un poco más de un año, había un forero que se llamaba o se llama manzanares, que defendía eso mismo, que Madrid depuraba al 100% . Y yo decía que aunque eso fuera en teoría, en la práctica el agua salía sin depurar bien.
Qué causa todo eso? Fácil.
Por la sumisión de mis políticos madrileños a los intereses electorales en Levante, Madrid no toma agua del Tajo en Entrepeñas, función para lo que se hicieron esos embalses, además de la producción eléctrica. Y por ello, el CYII tiene que exprimir como un limón los pequeños ríos madrileños, además de el Alberche, y parte del Sorbe y el Aceña, dejando un caudal ridículo bajo los muros de los embalses que los controlan. Entonces, el agua depurada sale a unos cauces sin el caudal suficiente para su dilución




> *y las infraestructuras hidráulicas que "impiden" la libre circulación del agua a lo largo de la cuenca.*
> 
> Toma! además quieren quitar los embalses!!! Todo por un río vivo... Lo que pasa es que quiten el embalse creo que les hará menos gracia a los ribereños de entrepeñas y buendía que el trasvase. Si hay años secos en los que las actividades de ocio relacionadas con el embalse se resienten, imagínate si quitan los embalses... Aunque claro, si quieren un río vivo... Ya saben.


Quien ha dicho que quieran quitar los embalses?? jajaajajaja. De verdad, es increíble, jajaajaj.

 Como no conoces, ni te esfuerzas, te ocurre esto. Esas infraestructuras hidráulicas son azudes y obstáculos en el río que vienen de primeros del siglo XX, incluso con antecedentes en el XIX y antes. Son azudes que servían para fábricas de luz (cuando el Tajo era un río, ahora no producirían ni para una bombilla led), para molinos harineros, para riegos de fincas aledañas, etc...
La mayoría están en desuso, los concesionarios que los disfrutaron deberían cargar con el coste de su demolición, pero no lo hacen. La CHT las tiene catalogadas en toda la cuenca . En la web e la CHT lo puedes ver.
 De esas ya han demolido dos, ambas en el Cofio, pero queda el 99%, la falta de pasta lo impide.
 En las estructuras en uso, es obligatorio establecer una escala para peces, ya que su reproducción depende de ello. Pero en el Tajo, la única ley es INCUMPLIR LA LEY, y no se hacen. Antes, cuando el trasvase no saqueaba el río, por esos azudes los peces remontaban porque el agua los superaban de forma natural. Ahora eso no ocurre.

Bueno Pablo, ya te hemos enseñado bastante.
Venga, hasta luego.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## labanda

Yo aporto una solución para cuando este año los embalses no tengan agua, lo que tenemos que empezar a mandar es todas los resudios de alcantarillas y fango de cuando lluvia, y allí que se harten, así ya tendran abono y riego de una.

----------

NoRegistrado (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo ya dije, cuando Cañete propuso y firmó el llevar el agua de las alcantarillas madrileñas al embalse de Finisterre para luego soltarlas en verano al Tajo por el pobre y seco río Algodor, con un presupuesto de 150 millones que luego las mamandurrias triplicarían; que en lugar de almacenarlas allí, enganchen con la tubería del trasvase y dejen el agua limpia y sin "nutrientes" en el Tajo y se lleven la "abonada". Tendrían fertirrigación.
 Yo tengo un cliente que tiene una huerta de buen tamaño, y no quería usar fertilizantes. Montamos un estanque de peces de unos 100.000 litros y riega con ese agua, rellenándolo con agua el pozo. lleva 5 años así y le va bien sin utilizar abonos adicionales. Está en Huelva

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

A mí mientras sirva para regar y sea barata me da igual de donde venga. El problema es el la parte que se dedica a consumo humano, que suele ser 1/3 o más.

Y por cierto, siento curiosidad, el hombre ese que dices que tiene un huerto, el cultivo será de secano no? olivos, cereales o girasoles o algo así. Porque cualquier frutal u hortaliza de regadío sin abonos químicos no chuta ni a tiros. Más que nada lo digo porque si hago un pequeño estanque de 100m3 con peces y resulta que funciona mejor que los miles de euros que me cuesta el abonado químico de una temporada, es que estoy haciendo el primo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Porque cualquier frutal u hortaliza de regadío sin abonos químicos no chuta ni a tiros.


Lógico, si lo quieres tener todo el año produciendo y en una zona precisamente no fértil, necesitarás doparlos todo el año.

Yo tengo tengo en casa y en una huerta pequeña un poco de todo: melocotones, peras, manzanas, ciruelas, paraguayos, naranjas, limones... y en la vida hemos dopado a los árboles a base de abonos, y curas cuando no queda remedio, que hay años que ni los curamos. Y salen unas frutas que quitan el hipo. Claro que hay que dejar a los árboles seguir su desarrollo natural y no machacar los árboles a base de producción intensiva ni coger la fruta verde como se hace en muchos sitios, así luego vas a comprar fruta y no saben a nada, es todo agua y productos químicos, aunque luego te la vendan con ganchos del tipo _calidad de primera, o extra._

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> A mí mientras sirva para regar y sea barata me da igual de donde venga. El problema es el la parte que se dedica a consumo humano, que suele ser 1/3 o más.
> 
> Y por cierto, siento curiosidad, el hombre ese que dices que tiene un huerto, el cultivo será de secano no? olivos, cereales o girasoles o algo así. Porque cualquier frutal u hortaliza de regadío sin abonos químicos no chuta ni a tiros. Más que nada lo digo porque si hago un pequeño estanque de 100m3 con peces y resulta que funciona mejor que los miles de euros que me cuesta el abonado químico de una temporada, es que estoy haciendo el primo.


Se ve que también desconoces Huelva, su tierra, la pluviosidad, la química de su agua, etc...
La quieres comparar con tu tierra que necesita toneladas de fertilizantes, químicos y cantidades industriales de agua.

Este cliente es un empresario agrícola al que yo le he optimizado varias instalaciones para que ahorre dinero.
El me propuso esa instalación porque es un sistema que se está utilizando en varios sitios, y parece que le funciona bien. No sé el rendimiento con respecto a otras cosas porque no es mi campo. Pero él está satisfecho. De hecho, un vecino de mi hermano en Guadalajara lo tiene a nivel particular y riega con eso árboles frutales y césped sin ningún tipo de abono.

Si quieres saber más, en internet hay información. No te lo voy a poner yo todo. Ahora, que tú, en lo árido y exprimido de tu terreno igual necesitas 5 veces más. No lo sé

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Toma, para que veas te pongo lo primero que me ha salido en el Google. Acuaponia, se llama.
http://ecocosas.com/agroecologia/acu...ra-hidroponia/
 Ahora le pones una balsa con 100 m3 que se renueva el 10% todos los días y dentro hay unos 30 peces de 2-3-4 kilos, no sé si carpas o barbos en realidad, y te imaginas el resto. Una bomba de bajo consumo que riega por la noche desde la balsa, y una bomba solar que saca el agua del pozo sin prisa durante el día con un interruptor electrónico de nivel y ya tienes el sistema.
La diferencia con ese es que en los puristas el agua vuelve a la balsa, pero imagino que en industrial o semiindustrial no es posible.

 El sistema funciona, pero no me hables de rentabilidad porque no lo sé. A mí me lo encargan, yo lo hago a mi estilo y me pagan, lo otro es cosa suya. Yo hasta que no lo vi aquí y en Guadalajara no lo conocía
Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*La quieres comparar con tu tierra que necesita toneladas de fertilizantes, químicos y cantidades industriales de agua.*

Las necesidades de un cultivo para una producción óptima, son iguales en todos sitios con pequeñas diferencias, no creo que sea muy distinto un cultivo en huelva que en Murcia, la verdad. La temperatura media es la misma, los días soleados también, y la pluviosidad, un poco más alta, pero tampoco mucho. Le aseguro que para sacar 1kg de pimientos allí se necesita una cosa muy similiar que aquí.

* ni coger la fruta verde como se hace en muchos sitios*

Es el mercado el que demanda frutas cada vez más tempranas, y los agricultores pues nos amoldamos a ese deseo. Evidentemente una fruta tardía es mucho mejor en cuanto a sabor, y las variedades tardías suelen ser mejores, pero resulta que la gente paga más por una fruta de peor calidad pero introducida en mercado un mes antes, y tenemos la manía de querer ganar dinero con esto, así que pues si quieren fruta de peor calidad en lugar de esperarse un par de meses, allá ellos. 
De todas formas se consiguen buenas variedades tempranas, cada vez mejores.


*Claro que hay que dejar a los árboles seguir su desarrollo natural y no machacar los árboles a base de producción intensiva*

Pasa lo mismo que en el anterior supuesto. La gente demanda productos baratos, y con buena apariencia exterior, y lo antes posible.
Para conseguir eso se tiene que forzar la máquina. Se podría hacer de otra forma, pero el coste final del producto sería mucho mayor, y al final el mercado manda.
Lo que quiero que se entienda es que somos meros proveedores de un servicio, las normas las marca el mercado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

La bajadas salvajes del nivel de agua en Entrepeñas están causando estragos en distintos tipos de fauna.
 Una de ellas es la de las Náyades o mejillones de agua dulce. Están apareciendo en el fango muertas o a punto por no tener tiempo para desplazarse a aguas un poco más profundas.
 Algunas variedades de náyade están en serio peligro de extinción. Estas hay dudas de cuales son, aunque están protegidas y, por lo visto, según los expertos que han opinado (José Luis Yela y Jesús Abad) están calificadas al menos como vulnerables.






https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...6&notif_t=like

Otro efecto negativo de ésta desastrosa obra.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Bueno, ya se acerca la temporada de lluvias, esos bichos pueden estar tranquilos

----------


## termopar

Me gusta ese término....bichos, los mismos que usará tanto para pescar como para hacerse una paella, me imagino, no? Porque la misma utilidad deben tener y no se diferenciarán en mucho, claro.

----------

NoRegistrado (22-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esos "bichos" tienen una función biológica de filtración tremenda. Hasta 50 litros diarios puede filtrar un "bicho" de esos. Algo nada desdeñable. Y desde luego poco comparable.
 Un poco de información sobre éstos "bichos", en éste caso de "pérfidos" ecologistas:
http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/article30081.html 

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, al grano.

Los de la Plataforma de Afectados por el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, a pesar de tener un cacao mental que no se enteran mucho, han sacado unas fotografías comparativas de los embalses en torno al 65% en 2011 y en la actualidad al 14%. 
 Aunque algunas ya tienen un poco más bajo el nivel en éste momento, ya que baja a marchas forzadas.













Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El senador socialista Jesús Alique, ha presentado una moción para rescatar el manantial de La Isabela, el antiguo balneario que emerge del pantano de Buendía en cada periodo de sequía.
> 
>  La moción del senador socialista tiene que ver con una de las alegaciones presentada en su momento por el Ayuntamiento de Sacedón para la recuperación de lo que fue el balneario de La Isabela. En ella, Alique insta al Gobierno a promover una completa investigación del lugar para recuperar su memoria, además de dotarlo con alguna figura de protección jurídica.
> 
> También en línea con la propuesta del Ayuntamiento, se plantea la localización del manantial de aguas termales para estudiar una posible canalización hasta un lugar próximo, donde podría construirse un nuevo balneario dedicado al turismo de salud.


http://www.guadalajaradiario.es/prov...a-isabela.html

Aunque son buenas intenciones, no creo que sea viable. el manantial del balneario está ahora aún sumergido, y habría que llevarlo bastante lejos. Además, con el embalse en niveles del 15-30% de forma permanente por culpa del Desvío del Tajo al Segura, hace que el lecho emergido del mismo sea un desierto con un polvo fino que hace que sea incómoda cualquier construcción a la orilla de lo que sería el embalse lleno. Me comenta mi hermano que las ovejas que pastan en las orillas de la Isabela tienen problemas respiratorios por ese polvillo, el que no se lo crea que hable con el pastor rumano de la zona o con el búlgaro que le sustituye, por si las moscas.
 Por otra parte, el dique está sin levantar, y también en opinión de mi hermano, ahora que el río se ha naturalizado en la recula donde se va a hacer y que remontan los barbos, si la escala del dique no es la adecuada, se volverá a hacer otro estropicio.

En cuanto al texto final de la noticia, que no la he copiado, me parece una infamia que la señora Guarinos y sus compañeros no solo no se sumen a las manifestaciones, sino que estén en contra. Pero es un país libre y que cada uno haga lo que quiera, las urnas hablarán. Al menos dejan a la gente manifestarse.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> De esta manera que podemos ver en el sistema de aforos de la inútil CH Tajo a través de su web, se han vaciado los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo de Entrepeñas y Buendía los últimos 5 días.
>  113 hm3 tiene Entrepeñas en estos momentos, de los que al menos 80 son cieno y lodo depositado en el fondo del vaso del embalse.
>  Buendía arroja un dato de 222 hm3, de los que al menos entre 120 y 130 serían cieno. 
>  Nos queda apenas un 5% de agua útil en la suma de ambos embalses. 
>  Agua que debe seguir circulando por el cauce del Tajo ya que recordamos que en el sur de la Comunidad de Madrid hay una ETAP (Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable) de la que deben beber un total de medio millón de madrileños y que a día de hoy no tienen el agua garantizada para cuando dicha planta entre en funcionamiento en su totalidad.
>  Los municipios que se beneficiarán de la puesta en marcha de la nueva ETAP son Aranjuez, Colmenar de Oreja, Chinchón, Pinto, Parla, Getafe, San Martín de la Vega, Villaconejos, Valdelaguna, Belmonte de Tajo, Morata de Tajuña, Titulcia, Ciempozuelos, Valdemoro y Perales de Tajuña.


https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=1&theater

El descenso es brutal, y a hora con los embalses en niveles mínimos se nota día a día

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Fotografía de uno de los azudes situados en Estremera en donde se puede ver el "ladrón" que era utilizado por las maderadas para pasar el dique con mayor seguridad y sin dañar la obra del mismo. Todo ello antes de que se pusiera en marcha el Desvío del Tajo al Segura, por supuesto.



 Ahora la foto del mismo dique y su lamentable estado por falta de agua. La vegetación se apropia de él. Y, por qué será?



El estado de la escasa agua que queda, igualito que en la primera foto, en la que la gente se bañaba sin ningún problema.


https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=1&theater

En fin, lamentable.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

He encontrado una serie de fotos comparativas en el embalse de Entrepeñas mejores que las que encontré días anteriores. Son de Mariano Monge.

 Esta primera, figura como la que más agua tiene y le quedan bastantes metros para estar lleno










Fuente https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El alcalde de Talavera de la Reina, Jaime Ramos, del PP asistirá a la manifestación en defensa del Tajo y contra el trasvase. Debería ser lo normal, pero el PP creo que es la primera vez en los últimos tiempos que hace esto. Se estará dando cuenta de que o apoya o a la rúe, como se dio cuenta Rudí en Aragón.
http://www.abc.es/toledo/20150922/ab...-20150922.html
Ahora faltan Ciudadanos y Podemos que en CLM son pro-trasvase, en Extremadura no lo sé, y en Madrid ni saben lo que son. Psoe en CLM son contrarios al trasvase pero sin molestar, aunque sus alcaldes de las ciudades ribereñas apoyan totalmente. Resaltar el caso de Torrecilla de Sacedón, que en la pasada legislatura fue denunciado por el PP por tener la pancarta de NO al Trasvase en el Ayuntamiento, e incluso ahora le han sacado pancartas agresivas. Increíble.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (23-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Visto como han quedado los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendia tras años de discurso de "AGUA PARA TODOS", propongo que se cambie este lema por "AGUA PARA NADIE", ni para los regantes tradicionales de Murcia, ni para la cuenca del Tajo alto, ni para los embalses. Sería lo más cercano a la realidad.

----------

NoRegistrado (23-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Paso a poner los mensajes que han quedado atrapados aparte en "piques varios", afortunadamente salvando éste hilo.







> █ █ PORQUE EUROPA NOS DEBE ESCUCHAR █ █
>  Se nos va echando la fecha encima y ya tenemos la relación definitiva de Marchas Por un Tajo VIVO del próximo 26-S
>  Os dejamos aquí la lista al detalle de los pueblos y ciudades que el próximo sábado saldrán a la calle para reclamar y actuar por la recuperación del río Tajo, todos unidos a través de la Red del Tajo.


https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=1&theater

 Comienzan las movilizaciones para denunciar éste destrozo, ésta forma descarada de no cumplir la DMA y el principio de preferencia de cuenca, y ésta situación ya insoportable.
 Desgraciadamente falta Madrid, aunque en Sacedón y otros pueblos turísticos ya se está haciendo la labor de enseñar a mis paisanos que la capital es directamente perjudicada por un Desvío del Tajo que debe acabar.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Los medios de comunicación se hacen eco de la movilización del Sábado 26.

Llamada a la movilización colectiva contra el "desastre ecológico" del Tajo 

La Red del Tajo quiere que colectivos y ciudadanía se unan a las manifestaciones que se llevarán a cabo en toda la cuenca durante el próximo 26 de septiembre.
 Se han sumado a esta convocatoria Sacedón, Aranjuez, Toledo, Carpio de Tajo, Talavera de la Reina, El Gordo y una docena de localidades portuguesas como Abrantes, Santarem y Lisboa.*




> Después de 43 años "machacando" al río con vertidos contaminantes y falta de depuración, y de 36 años de "expolio con un brutal trasvase" del 80% de las aguas de cabecera, la Plataforma en Defensa del río continúa llamando a la movilización para las manifestaciones que se llevarán a cabo el próximo 26 de septiembre en toda la cuenca. Quieren alzar una voz colectiva de rechazo a la situación del río, especialmente a su paso por Toledo, donde presenta un estado "absolutamente impropio" para una ciudad que es Patrimonio de la Humanidad y para la que el agua "tiene un simbolismo ancestral". 
> 
>  La Plataforma recuerda que desde el año 2000 que se publicó la Directiva Marco del Agua, se abrió una "ventana de esperanza" para el Tajo. Sin embargo, el Estado español "ha burlado tal mandato, incorporando a su legislación el blindaje de todas las atrocidades cometidas bajo el recurrente pretexto del interés general, en un ejercicio de proxenetismo contra el que debemos alzar nuestra voz y nuestro más absoluto rechazo". De hecho, alerta de la próxima aprobación del nuevo plan de cuenca que, como mínimo, prorroga hasta 2027 esta situación.
> 
>  "Cada día que pasa son 24 horas de razones para pedir que se acabe de una vez con esta macabra agonía impuesta al Tajo, a sus pueblos y ciudades y a su ciudadanía ribereña", añade. Es por ello por lo que la Red del Tajo ha convocado movilizaciones a lo largo de toda la cuenca el sábado 26 de septiembre, a las que ya se han sumado Sacedón, Aranjuez, Toledo, Carpio de Tajo, Talavera de la Reina, El Gordo y una docena de localidades portuguesas como Abrantes, Santarem y Lisboa.
> 
>  Recorrido de la manifestación de Toledo
> 
>  La Plataforma de Toledo en defensa del Tajo convoca a la ciudadanía a participar en estas movilizaciones, que la capital regional comenzarán con una caravana de coches desde el aparcamiento Azarquiel, en Safont, margen izquierda del río, a partir de las 18.00 horas. El recorrido previsto es el siguiente será paseo de la Rosa, puente de Azarquiel, calle Carrera, puerta de Bisagra, calle Real del Arrabal, Venancio González, Cuesta de las Armas, Cuesta de Carlos V, Alcázar, calle Unión, Cervantes, Doce Cantos, Ronda de Juanelo, Puente de Alcántara, paseo de la Rosa y aparcamiento Azarquiel.
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/clm/Llamada-m...432557064.html

Cada plaza tiene un acto concreto. A ver si se enteran de que la situación actual no puede continuar.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

En las fotografías con el embalse lleno también estaba el trasvase, con lo que la actual sequía me parece coyuntural. No todos los años son iguales de secos, como has demostrado en las fotos.
Con suerte este año será mejor, y tú podrás tener tu pantano bonito y yo regar tranquilamente.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es que no estaba lleno, querido Pablo. Estaba a un 60% debido a un año y medio especialmente excepcional en lluvias que hasta hicieron brotar de nuevo la zona baja de los Ojos del Guadiana y que hizo que el Cenajo soltara agua por compuertas. Algo no visto en España desde hacía muchos años.
Y ni aún así se llenaron debido al saqueo del trasvase.
 Consulta el CEDEX y verás como siempre están bastante vacíos. No lo digo para que lo hagas tú, que nunca haces caso, sino para que la gente lo vea.

 No, no creo que se llenen, aunque tú no sé si vas a poder regar tranquilo a medio plazo, creo que no. Yo me iría buscando otra cosa si no quieres tener problemas de agua.

Para finalizar, si piensas que esto es por ver un embalse "bonito", es que no te enteras de nada. Pero en fin, no se puede esperar mucho más de aquella zona.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En las fotografías con el embalse lleno también estaba el trasvase, con lo que la actual sequía me parece coyuntural.


Ese mismo año, los embalses de la cuenca del Segura estaban también hasta arriba de agua. ¿También la sequía allí es coyuntural no?

Con los datos de Embalses.net, la media de los últimos 10 años en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo es de un 23%. Eso no es un problema coyuntural, es un problema estructural desde que se puso en servicio el trasvase Tajo-Segura.

En los anuarios de aforos del CEDEX se ve claramente. Antes del desvío de las aguas, los embalses gozaban de una salud excelente:

Reserva media de Entrepeñas período 1954-1979: 514 Hm3, o lo que es lo mismo, un 62% de su capacidad.
Reserva media de Buendía período 1955-1979: 941 Hm3, o lo que es lo mismo, un 57% de su capacidad.

Desde la puesta en marcha del trasvase, la diferencia es atroz:

Reserva media de Entrepeñas período 1980-2011: 290 Hm3, o lo que es lo mismo, un 35% de su capacidad.
Reserva media de Buendía período 1980-2011: 380 Hm3, o lo que es lo mismo, un 23% de su capacidad.

----------

NoRegistrado (24-sep-2015),termopar (24-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Reserva media de Entrepeñas período 1980-2011: 290 Hm3, o lo que es lo mismo, un 35% de su capacidad.
> Reserva media de Buendía período 1980-2011: 380 Hm3, o lo que es lo mismo, un 23% de su capacidad.


Y esas cifras de agua embalsada, es teniendo en cuenta que, desde que se inauguró el desvío del Tajo, los desembalses río abajo se han reducido prácticamente al 25-30% de lo que eran antes. Mañana haré unos cálculos con los anuarios.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La situación de todo el río Tajo, y ahora especialmente de su cabecera, es insostenible. Esta situación deriva de muchos años de gestión irracional, dirigida por presiones e intereses de otras cuencas (como los de los usuarios del trasvase Tajo-Segura), que suman un impacto inasumible e injusto a las presiones propias que la cuenca del Tajo ya padece: vertidos de aguas residuales de la mayor concentración humana e industrial de la península, extracciones de regadíos y abastecimientos, explotaciones hidroeléctricas y nucleares, extracciones y vertidos ilegales, ocupación del dominio público hidráulico, colonización de especies invasoras, etc. Sin embargo en el Tajo la existencia del Trasvase Tajo-Segura condiciona toda la gestión del río e impide que se tomen las medidas necesarias para revertir su deterioro y mejorar su estado. Esta gestión ha privado a toda la ciudadanía del Tajo y a sus pueblos ribereños de un patrimonio ecológico, social, cultural, paisajístico y económico de primer orden como es el Tajo y el resto de ríos de esta cuenca.
> 
> El agua de la cabecera del Tajo debería ser clave para garantizar los usos en el eje del Tajo, y su buen estado ecológico. Sin embargo, los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía se encuentran en estos momentos por debajo del 14% de su capacidad mientras en la cuenca del Segura los embalses se encuentran al 44%. A pesar de este contraste, durante los últimos meses el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha seguido aprobando trasvases desde la cabecera del Tajo (transformada ahora en el Mar de Aral de Castilla) hasta la cuenca del Segura, habiéndose aprobado trasvases de 270 hm3 durante el presente año hidrológico (1 de octubre 2014-1 octubre 2015), incluyendo el reciente trasvase de 10 hm3 autorizado 17 de septiembre de 2015 y la venta de 9 hm3 adicionales de agua por parte de comunidades de regantes de Estremera y la Poveda en el Tajo a regantes del Segura.
> 
> El nuevo Plan Hidrológico del Tajo (período 2015-2021) cuya aprobación está prevista para diciembre de 2015, es el colofón de esta gestión y planificación irracional, la cual sigue contemplando al Tajo y sus ríos como meros contenedores de agua que vender, trasvasar y usar. Este nuevo Plan asume servilmente la pérdida de la prioridad de la cuenca del Tajo y sus ciudadanos frente al trasvase Tajo-Segura, a pesar de estar reconocida dicha prioridad por ley. También asume que el Tajo y sus afluentes no van a tener régimen de caudales ecológicos obligatorio hasta 2027 (en el mejor de los casos), manteniendo mientras tanto los irrisorios caudales mínimos del plan del 98 y de la legislación del trasvase, aprobados sin estudios científicos, y que condenan al Tajo y sus ríos por décadas. No hay Directiva Marco del Agua para la cuenca del Tajo, ni se aplica la nueva política europea del agua a nuestros ríos, prisioneros de una gestión hídrica anclada en postulados del siglo XIX. En protesta por esta situación numerosos grupos y colectivos, municipios y ciudades de la cuenca del Tajo, tanto en España como Portugal, unidos en la Red Ciudadana por una Nueva Cultura del Agua en el Tajo/Tejo y sus Ríos (www.redtajo.es) han convocado hoy, día 26 de septiembre de 2015, concentraciones en diversas localidades de la cuenca, para mostrar su indignación y exigir una gestión de esta cuenca que contemple el valor ambiental y social del Tajo y sus ríos y tenga como objetivo no deteriorarlos aún más, protegerlos y recuperarlos como RÍOS VIVOS para toda la ciudadanía.
> 
> *Como consecuencia, la ciudadanía de la cuenca del Tajo/Tejo manifiesta:*
>  Rechazamos la actual redacción de la propuesta de Plan Hidrológico del Tajo para el período 2015-2021. Esta propuesta da continuidad a la pésima gestión del río recogida en el Plan de cuenca actualmente vigente (RD 270/2014, de 11 de abril) que está recurrido por colectivos de la Red ante los tribunales españoles, y denunciado ante la Comisión Europea.
>  Consideramos que el trasvase Tajo-Segura es una obra desfasada, inviable en un contexto de cambio climático en el que las aportaciones a la cabecera del Tajo ya han disminuido en un 47%. El trasvase no puede continuar siendo una servidumbre perpetua para la cuenca del Tajo. En la cuenca del Segura hay agua de sobra para beber si, como en las demás cuencas, se respeta la prioridad de uso para abastecimiento ya que más del 80% de los recursos se destinan al regadío. Existe además una amplia capacidad de generación de agua con desaladoras que fueron financiadas en gran medida con fondos europeos. Si el precio del agua desalada es muy superior al precio del agua del trasvase (que está fuertemente subvencionada), y demasiado elevado para el agronegocio, esto no es un problema que deba seguir asumiendo la cuenca del Tajo, sino que deben encontrarse cauces políticos de resolución.
> ...


Fuente: RedTajo.com

Este el Manifiesto consensuado por todas las organizaciones firmantes. Hoy a las 12 se dará una rueda de prensa para la convocatoria ciudadana para parar lo antes posible ésta injusticia y éste expolio.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (24-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

> En las fotografías con el embalse lleno también estaba el trasvase, con lo que la actual sequía me parece coyuntural. No todos los años son iguales de secos, como has demostrado en las fotos.
> Con suerte este año será mejor, y tú podrás tener tu pantano bonito y yo regar tranquilamente.


Cuando se hicieron esas fotografías, en la cuenca del segura se "tiraban" al mar 50 Hm3, teniais los embalses y las balsas a rebosar y aun así se siguió trasvasando de la cuenca alta del Tajo. Vais a pasarlo mal, pero es que desde vuestro sindicato lo habéis hecho muy mal y esto es como el cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga:

- Si hubieseis ralentizado el trasvase en esas buenas épocas, hoy los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía tendrían mejor estado.
- Si durante las épocas de bonanza hidrológica hubieseis mantenido unos riegos discretos en vez de querer más y más hoy tendríais un colchón para aguantar mejor la sequía.
- Si en tantos y tantos años vuestro sindicato hubiese trabajado contra "los ilegales", hoy tendríais más agua para menos hectáreas y solo para "los legales". Y de este modo, el resto del mundo no os vería sólo como insaciables consumidores del agua del resto y podríamos apreciar un halo de responsabilidad social.
- Si en todo este periodo no hubieseis mirado con tan mal ojo la desalación y hubieseis preparado infraestructuras para su uso, hoy tendríais una alternativa que os beneficiaría.
....
....
Pero si es que hasta ahora habéis tenido mucha suerte y no la habéis sabido aprovechar. Y desde el sindicato no se ha hecho "NADA", solo llorar a las administraciones, pedir más y más agua, politiquear para tener una legislación a vuestra medida sin pensar más allá que el de regar una temporada más vuestros huertos. Y aún pensareis que sois "lo más" en el sector del riego en España. Con tanta demagogia no me extraña. Qué triste!

----------

NoRegistrado (24-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Sin embargo, los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía se encuentran en estos momentos por debajo del 14% de su capacidad mientras en la cuenca del Segura los embalses se encuentran al 44%.*

No se yo si es justo comparar el estado de 2 embalses solamente de una cuenca, con el estado de todos los embalses de otra cuenca. Claro que si dicen que los embalses del Tajo están al 45% y los del Segura al 44% luce menos.

*Si el precio del agua desalada es muy superior al precio del agua del trasvase (que está fuertemente subvencionada), y demasiado elevado para el agronegocio, esto no es un problema que deba seguir asumiendo la cuenca del Tajo, sino que deben encontrarse cauces políticos de resolución.*

cauces políticos... Es decir subvención del agua desalada. Interesante... Aunque no me gustaría depender del gobierno de turno que fije un precio para el agua, eso nos convertiría aún más esclavos de los partidos políticos.

*Denunciamos la situación del río Tajo en Extremadura, un río artificializado que ha perdido su dinámica natural por estar sometido a un fuerte aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico*

Espera, que hay leches para todos...


*y la venta de 9 hm3 adicionales de agua por parte de comunidades de regantes de Estremera y la Poveda en el Tajo a regantes del Segura.*

Vaya esos sí que son traidores, eh? Por cierto, agua para regar tienen de sobra, si venden los excedentes. Y digo yo, viendo esto, no puedo pensar, que, como dice la ley, se prioriza el uso de la cuenca cedente? Si nos venden lo que les sobra!.

*Y aún pensareis que sois "lo más" en el sector del riego en España.*

Puedes criticar las irregularidades, pero la realidad es que el riego en Levante es de los más avanzados de España, debido entre otras cosas, a la escasez de agua. Eso lo puede ud. comprobar en cualquier estadística de formas de riego.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Nota de prensa lanzada hoy por la Red Tajo

http://www.redtajo.es/images/stories...e%20Prensa.pdf


Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (24-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Video de Guadalajara.tv




Lo de Claver es de risa. Y lo de algunos ribereños también, como el alcalde de Pareja entre otros. Y Page muy blandito.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (25-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Al Tajo sólo lo salvará y recuperará la unidad. Y también la memoria, y la lucha, y la rabia, y el recuerdo de que sólo somos lo que conseguimos pelear. Muchas veces me he recostado sobre los pretiles de los puentes que lo cruzan y me he preguntado si alguna vez podré contemplar al Tajo que fue, al que se llevaron, al que robaron las aguas color azul profundo de los perdederos del alto Tajo, encalada con el verde limpio y refulgente de los ríos del Guadarrama y Gredos. Me he preguntado si alguna vez volveré a contemplar al Tajo vivo y libre, porque la libertad no se negocia, no se emplaza a fechas ni a quizás. Se agarra y se respira. Y el Tajo lleva demasiado tiempo en coma inducido, secuestrado, robado, apaleado, confinado en su Guantánamo de leyes bastardas y traicioneras.
> Hubo un tiempo en que España fue ejemplo mundial de planificación hidrológica. La visión de cuenca hidrográfica, más allá de los intereses particulares territoriales, sembró ejemplo a uno y otro lado del Atlántico. Perdido ese norte, ahora la política “hidroilógica” la dictan políticos de medio pelo e ingenieros sumisos y a sueldo de constructoras, anclados en postulados de medio siglo atrás. La política hidrológica nacional la diseña un lobby bien cebado con las aguas del trasvase, que da para tanto como para engrasar fundaciones, secretarías de Estado, y mamoneos y prebendas a orillas del Júcar y Segura. El trasvase Tajo-Segura es tan innecesario como anacrónico, pero es un trasvase de riqueza y de recursos públicos muy subvencionados, a manos privadas, incluidos sindicatos de regantes y todo el negocio (en su más amplia acepción) que esto conlleva.
> El Tajo está muerto simplemente porque no hay voluntad política para cumplir leyes y planificar con visión y moldes del siglo XXI. El Tajo es un cadáver agotado, putrefacto y maloliente porque interesa políticamente en Madrid que continúe así. No hay razón técnica o hidrológica para que el Tajo se encuentre en este estado de abandono, sólo que si los ciudadanos no nos podemos ni acercar a él, es más sencillo robar sus aguas a espuertas, usarlo para producir kilovatios, desangrarlo y convertirlo en un vertedero.
> 
> Mañana por primera vez en la historia dos países, España y Portugal se unen para clamar que vuelva el Tajo. Que vuelva nuestro río, el río de los ciudadanos, de los ribereños. No de los dueños del Tajo, de los regantes del trasvase Tajo-Segura, de las hidroeléctricas y nucleares, de la infame regulación que lo seca y reduce a hilos, de una gestión española que lo envía muerto y mínimo hacia Portugal, que lo confina a pudrideros inmensos en los embalses extremeños. Más de veinte localidades a orillas del Tajo dirán que quieren recuperar su río, que se cumplan las leyes, que otra gestión es posible. Unidad por el Tajo, unidad en España y Portugal, que aquí no hay fronteras. Unidad de sus gentes. Unidos por un río, por un futuro.
> 
> *Mañana sal a la calle. Asómate al Tajo. Protesta. Pide lo que te corresponde, lo que nos corresponde. Un Tajo vivo. El cierre del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. El Tajo sólo regresará si lo gritamos, si lo luchamos. Que no se nos olvide*


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...r-el-tajo.html

Miguel Ángel Sánchez, lo tiene muy claro.
Por cierto, es de agradecer el apoyo del Alcalde de Talavera que se suma a las movilizaciones. Tiene su mérito por ser del PP. No tendría que ser así, ya que el río debería de estar fuera de intereses políticos de Madrid en Levante. Igual le sancionan.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (26-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora es cuando se va a ver aquello de "no trasvasable" es verdad o bien una frase violable.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...te/681176.html
 Avisamos, que no os llevéis 500 hm3 que no hay agua... Y vino el lobo.

Ahora a llorar a papá Estado.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (01-oct-2015),Varanya (04-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El humor que no falte. Y en el caso del descubrimiento de agua en Marte, ha habido bastante:






> Tras fracasar en su intento por hacerse con el agua del Ebro, Murcia se centra ahora en la de Marte. La cuestión es pedir, aunque sea salada, señalan.
> 
> Tras el anuncio por parte de la NASA de la existencia de agua en Marte las primeras reacciones empiezan a salir a la luz. La Región de Murcia ha sido una de las primeras en pronunciarse públicamente sobre el tema y ha sido, curiosamente, para anunciar que comenzaba oficialmente los trámites para solicitar el trasvase del agua de Marte hacia su comunidad. Somos la huerta de España y no tenemos para regar. Que la NASA colabore un poco, que luego bien que se comen nuestros tomates, declaran.
> 
> El agua de Marte es tan salada como la de Murcia
> 
> Ante la sorpresiva petición de Murcia, la comunidad internacional se ha visto en la obligación de intervenir para que nadie se precipite sobre el hallazgo: No entendemos que necesidad tiene Murcia de solicitar ahora el agua de Marte, si es salada como la del Mediterráneo que baña sus costas, señalaba un portavoz de la Unión Europea ante los medios. Desde la región española, por su parte, responden con contundencia: La cuestión es pedir, aunque sea salada nos da igual. Cuando pedíamos el agua del Ebro salíamos todos los días por la tele, pues ahora hemos sido los primeros en pedir la de Marte. Vaya caché internacional nos va a dar ¡Con un poco de suerte nos vuelven a hacer la gala de Murcia, que hermosa eres, pero emitida por todo el mundo!
> 
> Consideran que el agua es suyo porque Marcianos y murcianos somos hermanos
> ...


http://erradodearagon.com/murcia-ped...agua-de-marte/

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (01-oct-2015),Varanya (04-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Más cachondeos:





Que no se pierda el humor.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (01-oct-2015),Varanya (04-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La Red Tajo entrega a la ministra el manifiesto al que las 230 organizaciones se adhirieron en la manifestación de la ciudadanía ribereña, que por primera vez se unieron (a pesar de algunas traidoras organizaciones políticas) no sólo en España, sino que también además en Portugal.

 A través de Alejandro Cano, entregó el manifiesto en el registro, y Santiago Martín Barajas se lo dio en persona a la ministra. Ignoro lo que haría después con el papel, aunque me lo imagino.
Estuve en ese acto y fue muy curioso que el dueño de la cafetería de enfrente a la entrada del Ministerio era ribereño y se sumó a la reivindicación y no invitó a café.

El 26 estuve en la manifestación de Aranjuez y en la de Toledo, muy bien las dos. 

Se está creando una conciencia ciudadana de ribereño y de parar el expolio. Va acostar más tiempo explicarlo a gente que todavía está dormida y que tienen un cacao mental impresionante.
Una de las cosas que más me han asombrado éstos días es que muchos ribereños reclamaban el trasvase del Ebro porque estaban seguros que IBA A IR A ENTREPEÑAS, incluso un conocido dirigente del PP de la zona ribereña me lo dijo en persona. No podía salir de mi asombro ante tamaña tontería, y que haya gente que piense que es cierto.

En fin. Es la primera vez que toda la ribera del tajo se une y no será la última. Próximo objetivo: los eurodiputados y la anulación judicial de los planes de cuenca. Difícil pero no imposible.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (01-oct-2015),Varanya (04-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Más cachondeo:



> La NASA encuentra agua en Murcia
> LOS EXPERTOS DESCARTAN QUE ESTÉ FRESCA
> Publicado por Alberto González Vázquez el 30 de septiembre, 2015  
> 
> 
> 
> Uno de los principales objetivos de la exploración murciana es la búsqueda de condiciones de habitabilidad que permitieran la existencia de vida tal y como la conocemos. Y la presencia de agua es una de esas condiciones. Por ese motivo, desde hace décadas los equipos de científicos que trabajan en este campo han ideado decenas de estrategias para detectar la presencia de agua en Murcia tanto en el pasado como hoy en día. Pero muy pocos trabajos han podido demostrar que exista agua fluyendo por su superficie.
> 
> Hace pocos meses, el vehículo Curiosity detectaba en el municipio de Torre-Pacheco los primeros indicios de agua líquida en Murcia, resultados que se publicaron en un trabajo liderado por investigadores españoles. Pero en aquella ocasión no pudieron ver de forma directa el líquido elemento, perceptible sólo por la noche, y el rover no funciona a esas horas debido a las altas temperaturas de la región, que oscilan entre los 50 y los 80 grados.
> ...


ref: http://www.elmundotoday.com/2015/09/...gua-en-murcia/

----------

NoRegistrado (01-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Fotos de hoy del embalse de Entrepeñas. Bueno, embalse..., del barrizal de Entrepeñas.
















https://www.facebook.com/groups/390649814477304/

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿Cómo se explica que la cabecera del Tajo sea el único sistema en sequía? Esta pregunta se la formula el presidente del lobby de regantes del trasvase, con su habitual tono victimista. Se trata de una situación singular de sequía en un sistema que tiene la singularidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura, lo que ya de por sí es un indicio de relación causa/efecto.
> 
> Para los regantes del trasvase, la cabecera del Tajo está en sequía cuando no pueden recibir, como en la situación actual, toda el agua que solicitan. El indicador está basado en el volumen embalsado en Entrepeñas y Buendía, cuya evolución depende, además de las aportaciones registradas, de la gestión de estos embalses.
> 
> Por otra parte, la Agencia Española de Meteorología (AEMET) facilita la evolución del Índice de Precipitación Estandarizado (SPI), que depende de la precipitación, pero no de la gestión hídrica.  En la siguiente figura se reproduce la representación del indicador sobre el mapa de España para el año hidrológico 2014-2015 (de octubre a septiembre):
> 
> 
> Se puede apreciar que la zona de la cabecera del Tajo ha experimentado precipitaciones algo menores a las normales, pero no excesivamente inferiores. Por tanto, la situación actual ─«dramática» en palabras de la Consejera de Agricultura y Agua de Murcia─ no se debe a un descenso brusco de las aportaciones, sino a la insostenibilidad de la explotación del trasvase. Una leve perturbación ─precipitaciones algo inferiores a las normales─ está provocando el colapso del sistema. Como contraste se puede apreciar que en la provincia de Cáceres se han tenido descensos más acusados de las precipitaciones, mientras los indicadores de alerta de sequía se mantienen en situación de normalidad.
> 
> ...


http://www.acuademia.com/2015/10/tra...=socialnetwork

Otra entrada acertando de lleno en el análisis de ésta nefasta obra y sus consecuencias.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (07-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

LA misma conclusión que sacamos aquí, es el cuento de la cigarra pero sin hormiga. En periodo de abundancia, el tubo a tope, en cuanto se ha vaciado. a quejarse de la dimensión del tubo. Y así seguiremos.

----------

NoRegistrado (07-oct-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Su ansia desmedida de riqueza fácil*

Como se nota que en su vida han tenido ninguna explotación agrícola.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Su ansia desmedida de riqueza fácil*
> 
> Como se nota que en su vida han tenido ninguna explotación agrícola.


A lo mejor sí, pero sin masacrar ningún río como el Tajo.
La tierra de esa gente que escribe es agrícola e industrial al 50%

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Fotografías del Domingo en Alcocer, a la orilla del cadáver del antigüo embalse de Buendía:









En esa rampa que se ve truncada, pero arriba a la derecha, cuando llega (no sale en la foto) al pinar tan poblado que se aprecia, era donde atracaba el ferry construido en el País Vasco para cruzar el embalse cuando no existía trasvase. Hoy en día bastaría un vehículo terrestre con orugas para no quedarse pillado en el barro.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

En fin. Más de lo mismo. Esta miseria para tan poco...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (07-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Una fotografía del Ferry (ya en desuso) que cruzaba la cola del embalse uniendo Alcocer y Alcohujate, Se les prometió el puente y tardaron más de 30 años en hacérselo. Como el pantano desapareció con el trasvase, podían pasar por el puente de hierro sumergido que se ve en el mensaje anterior. Este año hemos pasado. Es de hierro forjado y muy resistente.

Aquí el ferry en tierra, en el vaso seco del embalse. Un barco fantasma en un "mar" masacrado por la inconsciencia humana:



Fotografía similar a la de los barcos en medio del desierto de otro mar masacrado, el mar de Aral.


Esta es similar a la del ferri de Buendía:


Fuente ferri Buendía: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
Fuentes mar del Aral: http://www.elrincondesele.com/oxidad...al-uzbekistan/

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (08-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

De nuevo Hydra vuelve a poner luz sobre las esperpénticas declaraciones de la ministra Tejerina en las que no dice la verdad. Aquí se puede ver.




> Tras la reunión celebrada el 7 de octubre entre el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA) y la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha (JCCM) se produjo un intercambio de notas de prensa (ver notas de prensa del MAGRAMA y JCCM). En la redactada por el MAGRAMA figura «que el actual Ejecutivo promovió una ley para regular el trasvase Tajo-Segura» con el acuerdo de cinco comunidades autónomas. A continuación, se realizan comentarios sobre este asunto.
> 
> Esta «ley para regular el trasvase Tajo-Segura» es la Ley 21/2013, de 9 de diciembre, de Evaluación Ambiental. El proyecto de Ley fue aprobado por el Consejo de Ministros el 30 de agosto de 2013, sin incluir ninguna referencia al trasvase Tajo-Segura.  Se tramitó por el procedimiento de urgencia en el Congreso. Al final del plazo, el Grupo Parlamentario Popular presentó las enmiendas que hacen referencia al Trasvase Tajo-Segura, que fueron aprobadas. Por tanto, procedimentalmente el Ejecutivo no impulsó ninguna «Ley del trasvase Tajo-Segura». Fue el Grupo Parlamentario Popular el que introdujo unos añadidos sobre el trasvase en una Ley extraña al mismo.
> 
> Para justificar las enmiendas presentadas se emplea la expresión «se incorporan los acuerdos adoptados en el seno del grupo de trabajo del Memorándum Tajo-Segura». El grupo de trabajo del Memorándum fue promovido por el Ejecutivo. Sus conclusiones no fueron publicadas. Pero sirven de base para presentar unas enmiendas por un Grupo Parlamentario del Legislativo. ¿Hay separación de poderes?
> 
> El proceso previo a la presentación de estas enmiendas está documentado en la Memoria 2013 del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura. Narra como el lobby de regantes consigue paralizar la tramitación del Plan del Tajo porque no le gusta la designación del carácter excedentario de las aguas que se proponían al amparo de lo establecido en la Ley 52/1980. Y de como la Administración cede a sus intereses censurando la parte de la determinación de excedentes en la propuesta del Plan del Tajo sacada a consulta pública en marzo de 2013, mientras forma en la sombra el «grupo de trabajo del Memorándum».
> 
> Además de la referida Memoria, en la comparecencia del entonces Consejero Antonio Cerdá en la Asamblea de la Región de Murcia el 25 de septiembre de 2013 se puede apreciar el auténtico impulso del Ejecutivo, que es «el mantenimiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura y de una actividad agraria segura y sostenible constituye un objetivo estratégico y socioeconómico de primer orden para el Estado, cuya permanencia debe de quedar garantizada». Asimismo, la «transparencia» del proceso queda reflejada en el siguiente extracto de la intervención del Consejero: «En conclusión, aquí no hay misterios respecto al memorándum, aquí lo que hay es discreción. Aquí, el ministerio, cuando se empezó a trabajar, nos pidió discreción en el proceso, necesaria para que hubiera diálogo y acuerdo. Se ha trabajado sin intervenciones públicas, de una forma discreta para poder avanzar. Yo estoy convencido de que todos los estudios se harán en un plazo más o menos breve, se harán públicos, pero que en este momento, como el proceso no está culminado, es aconsejable no divulgarlos para respetar o por respeto a todas las partes».
> ...


http://www.acuademia.com/2015/10/sob...=socialnetwork

Yo creía que con Cañete se habían superado todos los límites de insensatez, tergiversación y parcialidad a favor del lobby trasvasista. Pero veo que me he equivocado, Tejerina le ha superado en tiempo record.
De tal palo, tal astilla.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (15-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Río Tajo hecho una auténtica m*erd* en Fuentidueña de Tajo. Agua limpia pero casi sin movimiento. Río muerto. 
Gestión nefasta por parte de la CHT, basada en una sumisión total hacia Levante.







https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=3&theater

Hasta cuando?
Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (28-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En el diario La Verdad del 30 /10/2015, en la noticia que informa sobre la autorización del trasvase de octubre de 2015, se indica: «La transferencia correspondiente a octubre coincide con la mala situación que atraviesa el Sistema Entrepeñas-Buendía. Terminó el año hidrológico con las terceras peores aportaciones de la historia del trasvase». Es evidente que la situación de Entrepeñas y Buendía es mala, pero es erróneo que las aportaciones sean las terceras peores de la historia del trasvase. Y un error mayor que se ignore, sistemática e intencionadamente, que la causa real de esta mala situación en Entrepeñas y Buendía es la gestión insostenible del trasvase.
> 
> En el informe «Gráficos de la evolución de los indicadores de sequía (Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo)» del mes de octubre de 2015 se refleja el valor de 482,987 hm³ de aportaciones entre octubre de 2014 y septiembre de 2015 (año hidrológico 2014-2015). Como se aprecia en la siguiente figura, en la que se muestran clasificadas las aportaciones entre 1980 y 2015, corresponden a las décimas peores aportaciones de la historia del trasvase:
> 
> 
> Aportaciones anuales en Entrepeñas y Buendía, en el periodo 1980-2015, ordenadas de menor a mayor. Se destaca la del último año hidrológico (2014-2015) y, con menor intensidad la de los dos anteriores (2012-2013 y 2013-2014). Elaborado a partir de datos del Plan del Tajo, anuario de aforos del CEDEX (entre 2006 y 2011) e informes de indicadores de sequía de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (a partir de 2011).
> 
> Se puede observar también en el gráfico que las aportaciones de los dos años hidrológicos anteriores se encuentran dentro de la mitad de años con mayores aportaciones. Se pone por tanto de manifiesto que ha bastado con un año de aportaciones algo inferiores para que colapse el sistema.
> 
> Urge reconsiderar el planteamiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Las manipulaciones no solucionan el problema.


http://www.acuademia.com/2015/10/mal...=socialnetwork
Link a la noticia de La Verdad, para los sensibles: http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201510...0005416-v.html

Como siempre, una aportación, clarificadora y con datos de Hidra, que supone la puesta en evidencia de las manipulaciones del SCRATS y del aparato mediático que le apoya, como el diario al que hace referencia el artículo, que incomprensiblemente se llama "La Verdad".

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (28-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy han publicado una fotografía del viaducto de Durón, como otras veces en Entrepeñas, pero desde un punto que yo nunca lo había visto, desde el sumergido puente de Pareja a Durón, que ha salido de las profundidades. Por lo visto, desde Noviembre, el nivel del agua ha bajado 3 metros, no lo he comprobado, lo comenta Agustín Tomico, incansable luchador por el Tajo, autor de la fotografía y de otra extensa colección digna de estar en un museo.


 Foto de Agustín Tomico en Facebook.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

El mensaje ha sido borrado por el administrador por contener un lenguaje inapropiado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=3&theater
 El agua en verano llegaba por las tablas. Antes del trasvase por la torre 2 metros más arriba. Ahora desde las tablas ha bajado más de 1 metro y el agua está estancada excepto el arroyo Baduje que le entra como único aporte.


Estado lamentable del río Tajo en Zorita de los Canes, debido a las restricciones por el bajísimo nivel de los embalses de cabecera provocado por un trasvase abusivo y salvaje, que trasvasó el año pasado el máximo sin tener en cuenta que estaba entrando menos agua que ningún año.
Sacedón va a tener problemas de abastecimiento en breve, igual que varios pueblos de la zona. Por Talavera va igualmente bajo y por Toledo ya es imposible. Por Aranjuez muy bajo también.

 Esto se tiene que acabar, pero ya. Y tal y como veo a la gente, lleva camino de ello.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Tranquilo Labanda, otros nos llaman nazis repetidas veces y no pasa nada, solo se apartan los mensajes a "piques varios" solo cuando se le replica, que por cosas similares han echado a varios; y sin embargo otras palabras molestan. O todos o ninguno. Pero que estas cosas no te impidan mirar adelante, tú ni caso. Esta movilización ribereña es imparable.

----------

termopar (10-dic-2015)

----------


## Embalses

Si creéis por muy legitimados que esteis o creais estar en una posición/opinión, que eso os habilita a insultar en este foro estáis equivocados los que así lo pensáis/actuáis, la web es infinita podéis hacerlo en multitud de sitios y venir aquí ya sin esa necesidad.

De momento este el apartado "trasvase" queda cerrado, el tiempo dirá si lo que hay que cerrar es el foro por completo.

----------

